# Sammys Bar!! ( New Management)



## Badger's Mum

we're gaging


----------



## 3 red dogs

theres always a bar open some where in the world my dears!!
Beer all round i guess

|_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|?


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> theres always a bar open some where in the world my dears!!
> Beer all round i guess
> 
> |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|? |_|?


Yes please i'll have a pint save's you keep going up to the bar


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

As it's sunday I'll sart on a nice glass of harveys bristol cream please!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Just give me a keg and a straw..:yikes:


ahhh, a woman after my own heart!!

|**********|
|__________|*

_________ |_|?_______________

Best i can do as far as Barrels are concerned


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

how about open bar red???????can i just stick me head under the tap????


----------



## Georges Mum

i fancy a cocktail


----------



## Lily's Mum

I fancy a cup of tea and a digestive. Quick Red, put the kettle on.


----------



## Guest

double for me please


----------



## Badger's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> i fancy a cocktail


Get one in for Sammy before her mum see's:devil:


----------



## 3 red dogs

A Cup Of Tea!!!!!! you have to be having a giggle Lil!! Reds Bar don't do TEA!! we only do Coke coz i need it in my Voddies!! 

|_|? Have a beer and like it!!! LOL


----------



## Lily's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> A Cup Of Tea!!!!!! you have to be having a giggle Lil!! Reds Bar don't do TEA!! we only do Coke coz i need it in my Voddies!!
> 
> |_|? Have a beer and like it!!! LOL


You need to be more hospitable towards your guests -I am the designated driver so cannot drink. I want tea - so off your jacksy and get it made NOW!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

\_/\_/
..1 1
<> <> two cocktails!


----------



## Guest

I want what she's got with a cherry on the top!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lily's Mum said:


> You need to be more hospitable towards your guests -I am the designated driver so cannot drink. I want tea - so off your jacksy and get it made NOW!!!!


Tell ya wat i'll do 
hers The ingredients, you make it how you like it!
View attachment 21960


View attachment 21961


View attachment 21962


View attachment 21963


----------



## Lily's Mum

Does a cup of tea and cherry go together?


----------



## 3 red dogs

\_/
..1 
<> 
Sorry DT, outta Cherrys Lil had them all with her cup of tea!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

How about a massive bucket of sex on the beach with a few straws in....and a mocktail (alcholic free) for Lil's mum.....


----------



## Lily's Mum

geez, well u wont be getting a tip from me Red. (apart from dont eat yellow snow)


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lily's Mum said:


> geez, well u wont be getting a tip from me Red. (apart from dont eat yellow snow)


lmao Lil.. tell ya wat, how about a nice fresh strawberry milkshake with 100's and 1000's on top?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Looky what Mrs Red just Had Delivered!!!!

View attachment 21964


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

3 red dogs said:


> Looky what Mrs Red just Had Delivered!!!!
> 
> View attachment 21964


you barman come drayman????? gimme gimme gimme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine




----------



## Lily's Mum

Excuse me where are the loos?>


----------



## 3 red dogs

Just pick up a straw 
from red at the door
and have a wee slurp
Lets Hear ya all burp!
Red's got the Beer
So lets hear a cheer
For The Red Dog Owner
With a great big Persona​


----------



## Lily's Mum

*WHERE ARE THE LOOS? THEM STRAWBERRIES ARE GOING STRAIGHT THROUGH ME*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Loo For Lil!
View attachment 21965


----------



## Georges Mum

i have lost my umbrella.


----------



## 3 red dogs

no bother George's Mum, it ain't raining yet! lol


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i fancy a cocktail


:tongue_smilie::001_wub:can i help


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bordy! you can help by getting behind the bar and washing some glasses, i'm dealing with Lil and her run-a-way strawberries at the mo!!


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I fancy a cup of tea and a digestive. Quick Red, put the kettle on.


Will a custard cream help?

Youse all started without me!! Could I have a B52 and a knickerbockerglory plse. No cherrys for me!!

Sh


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shazach said:


> Will a custard cream help?
> 
> Youse all started without me!! Could I have a B52 and a knickerbockerglory plse. No cherrys for me!!
> 
> Sh


coming up hunny!

View attachment 21966


View attachment 21967


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> coming up hunny!
> 
> View attachment 21966
> 
> 
> View attachment 21967


Lol, I was thinking more the baileys and grand marnier type, but whatever goes!!!

View attachment 21968


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh! i see know, sorry hun, but its not every day you can walk into a pub and buy a B52 bomber is it, i said this place was a bit speical !!


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> Oh! i see know, sorry hun, but its not every day you can walk into a pub and buy a B52 bomber is it, i said this place was a bit speical !!


True, but one problem.....where am I going to park it????:biggrin:


----------



## Lily's Mum

thats better just abluted


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> thats better just abluted


You were a long while, have the strawberries waved goodbye?!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Is there anything left for me? don't want the stawberry's herd they're off


----------



## reddogsX3

i think they are all drunk stumbled over and staggered home as no one seems to be here. lol

wendy

but here is a wee drink to get ya going

View attachment 21973


----------



## ninja

reddogsX3 said:


> i think they are all drunk stumbled over and staggered home as no one seems to be here. lol


darn it am i to late then , typical , xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> i think they are all drunk stumbled over and staggered home as no one seems to be here. lol
> 
> wendy
> 
> but here is a wee drink to get ya goingThank's wendy
> 
> View attachment 21973





kira99 said:


> darn it am i to late then , typical , xx


you can share mine if you like


----------



## 3 red dogs

sorry girls, i was out in the cellar changing a barrel.. what ya all wanting?


----------



## ninja

think i best start with a lager, havent cooked dinner yet, xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

|_|? 1 lager coming up!!


----------



## reddogsX3

anyone for a yard of ale?????

View attachment 21976


wendy


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> anyone for a yard of ale?????
> 
> View attachment 21976
> 
> 
> wendy


yes please i've had my dinner


----------



## reddogsX3

christine c said:


> yes please i've had my dinner


here ya go

View attachment 21978


one yard of ale for christine .....but remeber the rule is you have to down it in one go lol :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## 3 red dogs

me finks Christine is going to have an attack of the windy-pops very shortly!


----------



## reddogsX3

oppps just found out that was only 1/2 yard of ale so ya gonna need 2

View attachment 21979
View attachment 21979


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> oppps just found out that was only 1/2 yard of ale so ya gonna need 2 thank you
> 
> View attachment 21979
> View attachment 21979


where's the the bucket i go to be sick ooooooooooooooh sorry need a mop to go with it


----------



## 3 red dogs

Emergency Vomit Kit for Christine!!
View attachment 21982


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Emergency Vomit Kit for Christine!!
> View attachment 21982


Thank's red that's coz i alway's have a drink for sammy, coz her mum won't let her


----------



## Guest

Erro!!

Can i have a seaweed tea with one unbleached ,untreated sugar?

Tomorrow im allowed to have kale tea!! * Gags* cant blimmin wait....=-(

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro!!
> 
> Can i have a seaweed tea with one unbleached ,untreated sugar?
> 
> Tomorrow im allowed to have kale tea!! * Gags* cant blimmin wait....=-(
> 
> Sammy


Sammy red made me drink larger for i was a bit sick


----------



## 3 red dogs

((((((((((((((((SAMMY)))))))))))))))) Slurpy kisses darling..

i got no idea how to make your weird tea, but the kettle is round the back, just go help yaself.. i don't think i can bring myself to make frogspawn and toad wort tea!!


----------



## vickie1985

has the bar run dry yet? you greedy pigs!! 

anything at all left for me or am i stuck with tap water??


----------



## 3 red dogs

i'm sure we can accommodate you Vickie.. whats ya poison?


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> i'm sure we can accommodate you Vickie.. whats ya poison?


seems as im a light weight can i start with a single taboo and lemonade? after 2 i will go to doubles and i wont taste the difference!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Sammy red made me drink larger for i was a bit sick


Erro Christine!!!

Hes blimmin naughty!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> ((((((((((((((((SAMMY)))))))))))))))) Slurpy kisses darling..
> 
> i got no idea how to make your weird tea, but the kettle is round the back, just go help yaself.. i don't think i can bring myself to make frogspawn and toad wort tea!!


* Biggest hug in the world* Erro Red Boy!!!

I dont know how to make it either..its mums tea!!
Some half wit in the USA told her these tea's are a cure
and my poor mum fell for it and paid a fortune to the half wit
for the special tea square thingys!!
Its horrid!!

But thankyou...i will attempt to make it

Eeee you big hunk of lurving!!
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> * Biggest hug in the world* Erro Red Boy!!!
> 
> I dont know how to make it either..its mums tea!!
> Some half wit in the USA told her these tea's are a cure
> and my poor mum fell for it and paid a fortune to the half wit
> for the special tea square thingys!!
> Its horrid!!
> 
> But thankyou...i will attempt to make it
> 
> Eeee you big hunk of lurving!!
> Sammy


they are all alchos stay away they will lead you astray:devil:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> they are all alchos stay away they will lead you astray:devil:


Erro Borderer!!!
I blimmin missed you!!

I will avoid them and their willy ways

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Sammy!
Thank goodness you are here! REd was even worst to me then he was to Christine!!! He made me drink Snakebite loads and loads of the stuff!!! he poured it down my throat!! nearly drowned me he did


----------



## Guest

I mean wiley ways.,...

Sammy-red-face


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well i guess shes just being a mother hun, anything that might work to make you better is worth a go in my book.. but i have to admit.. Frogs spawn and toad wort teas... hmmm well i have my doubts.. i think your better of with copious amounts of voddie.. what nasty bugs are going to live through that.. LOL


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sammy!
> Thank goodness you are here! REd was even worst to me then he was to Christine!!! He made me drink Snakebite loads and loads of the stuff!!! he poured it down my throat!! nearly drowned me he did


and made me clean it up. Maybe we should report it to a mod


----------



## 3 red dogs

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sammy!
> Thank goodness you are here! REd was even worst to me then he was to Christine!!! He made me drink Snakebite loads and loads of the stuff!!! he poured it down my throat!! nearly drowned me he did


Hmmm, i didn't see you complaining by the 5th pint DT my dear, and your still typing so its time for some more me finks!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Borderer!!!
> I blimmin missed you!!
> 
> I will avoid them and their willy ways
> 
> Sammy


WILLY WAYS.SAMMY:devil:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sammy!
> Thank goodness you are here! REd was even worst to me then he was to Christine!!! He made me drink Snakebite loads and loads of the stuff!!! he poured it down my throat!! nearly drowned me he did


OMG..You poor Sweet ,Gentle , Timid DT!!

Im here to look after you now...dont worry

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

borderer said:


> WILLY WAYS.SAMMY:devil:


oh i do believe Sammy had a typo!! PMSL!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well i guess shes just being a mother hun, anything that might work to make you better is worth a go in my book.. but i have to admit.. Frogs spawn and toad wort teas... hmmm well i have my doubts.. i think your better of with copious amounts of voddie.. what nasty bugs are going to live through that.. LOL


I know...just wished it was strawberries and cream with a glass of pink champagne fed to my by 2 burly males wearing nothing but a bit of hair gel

Sammy-the- drooler


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bordy, you get the Strawberries, i'll get the champagne, I'll meet ya at Sammy's, 
Cinderella will go to the ball!!!


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> I know...just wished it was strawberries and cream with a glass of pink champagne fed to my by 2 burly males wearing nothing but a bit of hair gel
> 
> Sammy-the- drooler


Does it matter where they're wearing the hair gel Sammy??? :devil:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I know...just wished it was strawberries and cream with a glass of pink champagne fed to my by 2 burly males wearing nothing but a bit of hair gel
> 
> Sammy-the- drooler[/QUOTEand you and ya mam wearing them see thru things:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Does it matter where they're wearing the hair gel Sammy??? :devil:


Heck yes!!

I like my men with tidy hair at least! hahahahaha

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh i do believe Sammy had a typo!! PMSL!!!


Arrghhhh!! * Hides Red Face!! *

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Bordy, you get the Strawberries, i'll get the champagne, I'll meet ya at Sammy's,
> Cinderella will go to the ball!!!


Hubba Hubba!!:thumbup1:

Sammy-Smug-Face


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> minni girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know...just wished it was strawberries and cream with a glass of pink champagne fed to my by 2 burly males wearing nothing but a bit of hair gel
> 
> Sammy-the- drooler[/QUOTEand you and ya mam wearing them see thru things:thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww Ewww Ewwww
> 
> Dontttttttttttttttttt
> I am trying to forget that!!
> Sammy
Click to expand...


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bordy and i will pop over hun, on one condition.. Ya mother puts some clothes on first!!! PMSL


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Bordy and i will pop over hun, on one condition.. Ya mother puts some clothes on first!!! PMSL


Sammy does your mum ever read this


----------



## Guest

willy you let us know:thumbup1:


----------



## vickie1985

OUUUU we have sommin to drink too! 1000 posts! i didnt even realise, i went to sort tea out instead!! :biggrin:

GO ME! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Sammy does your mum ever read this


Yes she does..but i have been showing her how to use it....for when i cant..i told her you will all look after her...
Im hoping that when she does read my post she will laugh and feel happy seeing how happy i am when im talking to you lot of minxes!!

Sammy

PS: Mum...i love you


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> OUUUU we have sommin to drink too! 1000 posts! i didnt even realise, i went to sort tea out instead!! :biggrin:
> 
> GO ME! :thumbup1:


yay the drink's are on me


----------



## 3 red dogs

Ladys & Gentlemen (and Bordy) please raise your glasses in honour of Vickie reaching VIP status!! 
God bless her and all that sail in her.. oh hang thats not right
*cough* Heres To Vickies VIP Status!


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> Ladys & Gentlemen (and Bordy) please raise your glasses in honour of Vickie reaching VIP status!!
> God bless her and all that sail in her.. oh hang thats not right
> *cough* Heres To Vickies VIP Status!


:hand:


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> Yes she does..but i have been showing her how to use it....for when i cant..i told her you will all look after her...
> Im hoping that when she does read my post she will laugh and feel happy seeing how happy i am when im talking to you lot of minxes!!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> PS: Mum...i love you


Laugh!! i think she'll be hysterical by the time she get to your 'Willy' Typo hun!! lmao


----------



## vickie1985

did someone say willy?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Laugh!! i think she'll be hysterical by the time she get to your 'Willy' Typo hun!! lmao


Arghhh nooooo!!

Well done Vickie!!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

vickie1985 said:


> did someone say willy?


** looks causally at Sammy***


----------



## vickie1985

cheers honey (and i do mean honey, not hunni)


----------



## vickie1985

*points and giggles at Sammy*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> ** looks causally at Sammy***


Red!! Will you drop the Willy thingy!!

You big bundle of minxieness!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> *points and giggles at Sammy*


Oiii nooooooooooooooooooo

* Pulls Quilt over my head*

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> Red!! Will you drop the Willy thingy!!
> 
> You big bundle of minxieness!!!
> 
> Sammy


pmsl hun.. you started it!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> pmsl hun.. you started it!


Cant we blame....i know! Blame the Tea!!! (_)>

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Yes she does..but i have been showing her how to use it....for when i cant..i told her you will all look after her...
> Im hoping that when she does read my post she will laugh and feel happy seeing how happy i am when im talking to you lot of minxes!!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> PS: Mum...i love you


Right this is for Sammy's mum I told her not to drink only that lovely stuff you give her!! sorry some people are leading her astray i keep trying to stop them honest


----------



## 3 red dogs

i got a better idea.. lets blame dee tea!!!!
you know that timid one that never posts!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> Right this is for Sammy's mum I told her not to drink only that lovely stuff you give her!! sorry some people are leading her astray i keep trying to stop them honest


oh looky there, whats that.. oh a squadron of flying pigs!!


----------



## Guest

I'm shocked!! I just popped on to make sure Sammy isn't bed led astray!!  And what do I find
Sammy doing the leading:eek6::eek6::eek6:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm shocked!! I just popped on to make sure Sammy isn't bed led astray!!  And what do I find
> Sammy doing the leading:eek6::eek6::eek6:


Don't say that her mum might see


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> did someone say willy?


ye sammy said it


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Red, have you got any vanilla absolut????? (vodka) quite fancy a black russian but they're nicest made with vanilla absolute........

I just had me sunday sherry (have done every sunday since I was about 12) I swear, it's why my great grandma lived to 98!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm home alone, hubs has taken doglets out for a long walk while I get dinner ready...which is Hannah code for pour meself a large drink and sit on here!!!!!:arf:


----------



## Guest

doughter just came home from work she has brought me six brown ales was going out dont think i willy now :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Red, have you got any vanilla absolut????? (vodka) quite fancy a black russian but they're nicest made with vanilla absolute........
> 
> I just had me sunday sherry (have done every sunday since I was about 12) I swear, it's why my great grandma lived to 98!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm home alone, hubs has taken doglets out for a long walk while I get dinner ready...which is Hannah code for pour meself a large drink and sit on here!!!!!:arf:


think i got a crate in the cellar hun, let me go look!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Right this is for Sammy's mum I told her not to drink only that lovely stuff you give her!! sorry some people are leading her astray i keep trying to stop them honest


Hahahahahaha!!

Youre such a good girl!!

Sammy x


----------



## 3 red dogs

View attachment 21991


Thats the stuff ain't it??


----------



## vickie1985

vanilla absolut............I LOVE that stuff....except thats the reason i fell over at new year trying to turn the TV on! :lol:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm shocked!! I just popped on to make sure Sammy isn't bed led astray!!  And what do I find
> Sammy doing the leading:eek6::eek6::eek6:


Noooooooooooooo!!

They made me!!
They made me lead them...it was Red!!
Read back what he said about you sweet DT !!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> doughter just came home from work she has brought me six brown ales was going out dont think i willy now :thumbsup:


OMVBG!!

It wasnt me...really really...it was Big Bad Red!!!
Blimey..
Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

pmsl.. i deny everything, it wasn't me that brought it up.. if you'll excuse the phrase!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> OMVBG!!
> 
> It wasnt me...really really...it was Big Bad Red!!!
> Blimey..
> Sammy


naughty sammy:001_tt1: :wink:


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahaha!!
> 
> Youre such a good girl!!
> 
> Sammy x


Sammy it's not funny. I alway's get the blame:scared:. I'm trying to make your mum think i'm a lady:arf:. hope it work's.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

3 red dogs said:


> think i got a crate in the cellar hun, let me go look!!


I'll take a 5 pint jug olease.......with a little ice.....can the dogs have a bowl of water please, they are thirsty too!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll take a 5 pint jug olease.......with a little ice.....can the dogs have a bowl of water please, they are thirsty too!!!


NO don't give them two water you no what happen's your's need the mop(sorry only joking):blush2:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> naughty sammy:001_tt1: :wink:


nooo Im a good girl!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

served by the bucket Sunshine my dearest
View attachment 21992

and one for the dogs 
View attachment 21993


----------



## Badger's Mum

Don't say i told you


----------



## Guest

DT is very very quiet.....

Dteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu???

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> DT is very very quiet.....
> 
> Dteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu???
> 
> Sammy


so is Bordy.. hmmm, i can feel a rumour starting !!!


----------



## Guest

evening all any spare drinks going??
im nakard hehe
hopes all is well x


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> evening all any spare drinks going??
> im nakard hehe
> hopes all is well x


yeah the fist few are on me


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> evening all any spare drinks going??
> im nakard hehe
> hopes all is well x


Well go put some clothes on if ya naked !! oh knackered you mean .. jeeeez!! that had me worried for a min there!
Whats ya poison hun!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well go put some clothes on if ya naked !! oh knackered you mean .. jeeeez!! that had me worried for a min there!
> Whats ya poison hun!!!


pmsl dont you tell rona iv been bad with my spellling again 
Wellif there on you christine i would like a double vodka with a slice of lemon :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> evening all any spare drinks going??
> im nakard hehe
> hopes all is well x


Kerry is going to get herself in serious trouble with her spelling mistakes me finks


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Kerry is going to get herself in serious trouble with her spelling mistakes me finks


Sweet DT!!

You was missing and so was Borderer boy!!:

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl dont you tell rona iv been bad with my spellling again
> Wellif there on you christine i would like a double vodka with a slice of lemon :thumbup1:


\_/ large voddie with a slice.. just for you DD


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl dont you tell rona iv been bad with my spellling again
> Wellif there on you christine i would like a double vodka with a slice of lemon :thumbup1:


erm abit short now could you keep the same lemon
for the first few


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Kerry is going to get herself in serious trouble with her spelling mistakes me finks


i happen to have to agree with you on this one

((((((((((((run to gets a dictionary))))))))))))))


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ large voddie with a slice.. just for you DD


 ><>< sweets anyone?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ large voddie with a slice.. just for you DD


Thanks red dont no what us lot would do with out you :thumbup1:


christine c said:


> erm abit short now could you keep the same lemon
> for the first few


ermm........thats not good 
but i spose i can for the first 10 atleast  :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Sweet DT!!
> 
> You was missing and so was Borderer boy!!:
> 
> Sammy


Bordies just popped down to the off licence for some more booze Sammy!! I'll tell him you were looking for him when he gets back
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

think i will nip round dt on my pogo stick bet she is good when she has had a drink.she is pretty good without one:thumbup1:


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> ><>< sweets anyone?
> 
> Sammy


errrrrrr they wouldn't be seaweed sweeties would they lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> ><>< sweets anyone?
> 
> Sammy


yes please i loveeee cough candy


----------



## Lily's Mum

Glass of red please - don't like the cheap stuff.


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> think i will nip round dt on my pogo stick bet she is good when she has had a drink.she is pretty good without one:thumbup1:


You can cut the balony bordie!!! think I've just dropped us in it


----------



## Lily's Mum

Dont forget the vaseline bordie


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks red dont no what us lot would do with out you :thumbup1:
> 
> ermm........thats not good
> but i spose i can for the first 10 atleast  :thumbup1:


no it's ok i got a sub


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Glass of red please - don't like the cheap stuff.


Can't help you then mate!!! i'm on the cheap stuff!!! just sent bordie to the off licence and he came back with a bottle of four quid merlot!
lol
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't help you then mate!!! i'm on the cheap stuff!!! just sent bordie to the off licence and he came back with a bottle of four quid merlot!
> lol
> DT


FOur quid buys you a half decent bottle of red.

GO on then you old soak share some of ya splash.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't help you then mate!!! i'm on the cheap stuff!!! just sent bordie to the off licence and he came back with a bottle of four quid merlot!
> lol
> DT


ooh well whats the differents you get drunk but for half the price :biggrin: :thumbup1:
cant argue with that now can we


----------



## 3 red dogs

\_/
.1
>< Glass of EXPENSIVE red wine for Lil!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can cut the balony bordie!!! think I've just dropped us in it


oh dear now everyone will know:001_wub:


----------



## Lily's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> \_/
> .1
> >< Glass of EXPENSIVE red wine for Lil!


Thank you red - DTs is okay but a bit brash plus I fink she has spat in it -has all green bits (from her teeth)


----------



## Badger's Mum

borderer said:


> oh dear now everyone will know:001_wub:


we new that ages ago DD told me


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> FOur quid buys you a half decent bottle of red.


Not from our off licence it don't!!!!
anyway - how you gonna cope with the italian 'everyday' vino!!!!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> we new that ages ago DD told me


Well the money i got for that story :w00t:
i say if a story is worth selling then why not sell it


----------



## noushka05

Oii young DD you cant have that vodka!! youre under age!! i think its a shandy or a seaweed tea for you lady!!! or im tellin your Mum!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not from our off licence it don't!!!!
> anyway - how you gonna cope with the italian 'everyday' vino!!!!!


i'd love an italian everyday


DevilDogz said:


> Well the money i got for that story :w00t:
> i say if a story is worth selling then why not sell it


I think the drink's are on you then red are we having a lockin to night? I havn't got to work


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Oii young DD you cant have that vodka!! youre under age!! i think its a shandy or a seaweed tea for you lady!!! or im tellin your Mum!!!


 im really double the age i tell you lot i am :001_tongue:
and i like vodka its better neat too :hand:


christine c said:


> i'd love an italian everyday
> I think the drink's are on you then red are we having a lockin to night? I havn't got to work


yeahhhhhh a locking thats a great idea :w00t: :001_tongue:  ok drinks are on me :O cheeky lot


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not from our off licence it don't!!!!
> anyway - how you gonna cope with the italian 'everyday' vino!!!!!


You'd be surprised what I can cope with.

Sat by the pool outside our villa surrounded by views of Tuscany,,,,mmm sure some cheap Italian plonk will taste rather nice lol:cornut:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Yeah, there'll be a lock in, but will leave one of you lot with the keys to lock up when you all stagger out the door, The Week from Hell is upon us this week so i need an early night. 
I guess the only sober one here will be Sammy, so i will entrust the bar keys to her. Not even sammy can get drunk on frog spawn tea!! Hope that all meets with your approval


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> im really double the age i tell you lot i am :001_tongue:
> and i like vodka its better neat too :hand:
> 
> yeahhhhhh a locking thats a great idea :w00t: :001_tongue:  ok drinks are on me :O cheeky lot


let see some id then you little Alki!

a locking what? is a great idea :hand:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Yeah, there'll be a lock in, but will leave one of you lot with the keys to lock up when you all stagger out the door, The Week from Hell is upon us this week so i need an early night.
> I guess the only sober one here will be Sammy, so i will entrust the bar keys to her. Not even sammy can get drunk on frog spawn tea!! Hope that all meets with your approval


yeah she's a party animal. Can wendy come out when you go?


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> let see some id then you little Alki!
> 
> a locking what? is a great idea :hand:


i will save your pretty little eyes by not showing you my ID
you know what i meant gosh you just got to learn to live with my spelling as i get the idea its not about to get any better 

red thats a good idea sammy will lock after the keys and lock up for us


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> let see some id then you little Alki!
> 
> a locking what? is a great idea :hand:


A lock in with this lot!!! NO!!! you can't do it!!! I promise to be good, for ever and ever and ever, just don't lock me in with these hooligans!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> errrrrrr they wouldn't be seaweed sweeties would they lol
> 
> wendy


 how did you guess!!!?

Youre very right!!!

><>< eat one...theyre....unusual!!

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> A lock in with this lot!!! NO!!! you can't do it!!! I promise to be good, for ever and ever and ever, just don't lock me in with these hooligans!
> lol
> DT


It's that or bring the italian round to mine


----------



## 3 red dogs

DoubleTrouble said:


> A lock in with this lot!!! NO!!! you can't do it!!! I promise to be good, for ever and ever and ever, just don't lock me in with these hooligans!
> lol
> DT


i see Dee Tea is doing her timid bit again!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can cut the balony bordie!!! think I've just dropped us in it


Dont cut his balony!!!

Sweet lord o mighty!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> A lock in with this lot!!! NO!!! you can't do it!!! I promise to be good, for ever and ever and ever, just don't lock me in with these hooligans!
> lol
> DT


DT your the leading hooligan were all good when your not around


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> A lock in with this lot!!! NO!!! you can't do it!!! I promise to be good, for ever and ever and ever, just don't lock me in with these hooligans!
> lol
> DT


i dont think i could keep up with em! i think im gunna drink with Sammy!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Yeah, there'll be a lock in, but will leave one of you lot with the keys to lock up when you all stagger out the door, The Week from Hell is upon us this week so i need an early night.
> I guess the only sober one here will be Sammy, so i will entrust the bar keys to her. Not even sammy can get drunk on frog spawn tea!! Hope that all meets with your approval


 * Smug Bossy Face*

Okkkk you lot..time up!!!

Lets have your glasses!!!!
Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> * Smug Bossy Face*
> 
> Okkkk you lot..time up!!!
> 
> Lets have your glasses!!!!
> Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> Sammy


hang on Sammy.. jeeez, Christine aint paid the bill yet!! and remember shes got a B52 bomber to pay for and they don't come cheap!


----------



## Guest

I'll have one of these if you don't mind... 

(PS. It's not beer! :001_tongue


----------



## tashi

OK here I am mud wrestler extrodinairre I need the biggest pernod you can find please


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I'll have one of these if you don't mind...
> 
> (PS. It's not beer! :001_tongue


yummmmyyyy ice tea


----------



## 3 red dogs

looks like an iced tea to me Pleccy.. on its way my friend!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I'll have one of these if you don't mind...
> 
> (PS. It's not beer! :001_tongue


Sorry son..i called time....

On your way laddie....dont make me get my tea out!!!!:nono:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i dont think i could keep up with em! i think im gunna drink with Sammy!


Youre such a good girl agent Noushka!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

View attachment 21996


Iced Tea for Pleccy, large one!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> hang on Sammy.. jeeez, Christine aint paid the bill yet!! and remember shes got a B52 bomber to pay for and they don't come cheap!


Oii! You made me boss...an i called time!!

Now either you all share the tea...or its out on your ears!!!

Sammy-the-Boss


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> i dont think i could keep up with em! i think im gunna drink with Sammy!


don't forget your cleaning at mine tomorrow


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Sorry son..i called time....
> 
> On your way laddie....dont make me get my tea out!!!!:nono:
> 
> Sammy


:cryin: :001_tongue:



3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 21996
> 
> 
> Iced Tea for Pleccy, large one!


Thankee kindly!


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> Oii! You made me boss...an i called time!!
> 
> Now either you all share the tea...or its out on your ears!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-Boss


PMSL sammy, i stil have the keys, wen i got to bed, you can have the keys, and then do your doorman bit and through them all out, until then sit down, 'ave another toad wort and cat tail tea, and hold ya horses!! lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> PMSL sammy, i stil have the keys, wen i got to bed, you can have the keys, and then do your doorman bit and through them all out, until then sit down, 'ave another toad wort and cat tail tea, and hold ya horses!! lmao


Hahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!

You made me giggle madly!!!

you big bundle of lovleyness and badness roled into one!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> :cryin: :001_tongue:
> 
> Thankee kindly!


 Put the glass down son and back away from it......slowly....slowly!!!

Now be on your way my lad....i called time....

you can only stay if you try some seaweed tea??

Hmmmmmm dont dilly dally..answer meeeeeeeeee
Sammy-The-Boss


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!
> 
> You made me giggle madly!!!
> 
> you big bundle of lovleyness and badness roled into one!!
> 
> Sammy


you made me spill my drink


----------



## 3 red dogs

View attachment 21997


For our mud wrestler extraordinary!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 21997
> 
> 
> For our mud wrestler extraordinary!!


What the barnacle is that? hmy:


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 21997
> 
> 
> For our mud wrestler extraordinary!!


Thats a bit of a stingy measure


----------



## 3 red dogs

Thats Tashi's Pernod.. makes her tuffer in the mud wrestling ring pleccy..


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Thats Tashi's Pernod.. makes her tuffer in the mud wrestling ring pleccy..


Ooooooo!!! hmy:


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> Thats a bit of a stingy measure


Theres a freaking bottle there Tashi, how much more do you bloody well want!!! pmsl!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> What the barnacle is that? hmy:


Oi Watch your language young fella!!

Sammy-the-Boss


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Oi Watch your language young fella!!
> 
> Sammy-the-Boss


Sorry... :lol:


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> Theres a freaking bottle there Tashi, how much more do you bloody well want!!! pmsl!


but only a little glass perhaps a straw would be better


----------



## 3 red dogs

I think Heir Flick has kidnapped Sammy and has taken her place !! either that or shes having a mood swing!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Sorry... :lol:


* Giggles*..Good Boy!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I think Heir Flick has kidnapped Sammy and has taken her place !! either that or shes having a mood swing!!


i neeeedddd a re fillll im so tiered  blimmin heck i think it will be an early night for me
so quick i need all the drinks i can get


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I think Heir Flick has kidnapped Sammy and has taken her place !! either that or shes having a mood swing!!


hahahahahahahahahaa!!

The power as gone to my head...hmy:

Shouldnt have given me the keys Red my lil bundle of.......Vodka!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i neeeedddd a re fillll im so tiered  blimmin heck i think it will be an early night for me
> so quick i need all the drinks i can get


What about a nice hot chocolate with some sea weed twists on top ?

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

View attachment 21999


Straws For the Mrs Muddy!!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i neeeedddd a re fillll im so tiered  blimmin heck i think it will be an early night for me
> so quick i need all the drinks i can get


Can someone give Kerry a drink please! A VERY big one


----------



## 3 red dogs

another large Voddie for the alky in the corner!
\_/


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> What about a nice hot chocolate with some sea weed twists on top ?
> 
> Sammy


hehe actually i think i will have a hot choclate but no sea weed pleasee maybe some whiped cream


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 21999
> 
> 
> Straws For the Mrs Muddy!!


OMG I only need one think of all the pernod wasted sticking to the inside of all those straws be another measure

OK forget the straws will jsut drink out the bottle


----------



## 3 red dogs

\______________/ << trough of vodka as per requested by Dee Tea for Young DD


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 21999
> 
> 
> Straws For the Mrs Muddy!!


I'm down to the ice cubes in my ice tea, I'll take one of those if you don't mind.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone give Kerry a drink please! A VERY big one


gosh thanks thought i would have to settle for a hot choclate as that was all that i got offered


----------



## 3 red dogs

View attachment 22000


More iced tea for Pleccy!! jeeez! Its getting busy in here!!


----------



## reddogsX3

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hang on a minute are mods allowed to drink on duty??????????

if they are p****d who will referee our arguments lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> OMG I only need one think of all the pernod wasted sticking to the inside of all those straws be another measure
> 
> OK forget the straws will jsut drink out the bottle


Whoaa slow down there....think of the liver!!!

Sammy:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> \______________/ << trough of vodka as per requested by Dee Tea for Young DD


thanks i might just go sit in it with a straw and take laptop with me


----------



## tashi

Pleccy said:


> I'm down to the ice cubes in my ice tea, I'll take one of those if you don't mind.


You can have them all hun


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hang on a minute are mods allowed to drink on duty??????????
> 
> if they are p****d who wikk referee our arguments lol
> 
> wendy


Im incharge today Wendy....leave it to me...i can sort it out...
dont worry...its under control...im organised...

I will shout run when it kicks off and you follow!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Youre such a good girl agent Noushka!!
> 
> Sammy


i am good, but i might just have a little drop of the hard stuff before i start on them herbals!!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I'm down to the ice cubes in my ice tea, I'll take one of those if you don't mind.


Seaweed tea or nothing plecc boy!!

Sammy-Da-Boss


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hang on a minute are mods allowed to drink on duty??????????
> 
> if they are p****d who will referee our arguments lol
> 
> wendy


it's the mod's that are being bitchy wendy


----------



## tashi

reddogsX3 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hang on a minute are mods allowed to drink on duty??????????
> 
> if they are p****d who will referee our arguments lol
> 
> wendy


take more than one bottle Red :blushing::devil:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> \______________/ << trough of vodka as per requested by Dee Tea for Young DD


Dee Tea i like what youve done there Red!

DD have you got hollow legs!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> it's the mod's that are being bitchy wendy


As though i even could be!! i'm far to nice!


----------



## Lily's Mum

more wine please


----------



## Guest

If only they had come round here for tea.......

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Dee Tea i like what youve done there Red!
> 
> DD have you got hollow legs!!!!


some might say 

do you want to share with me ??


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> As though i even could be!! i'm far to nice!


get me another drink andwe'll say nomore


----------



## 3 red dogs

i was raking about in the back of the cellar Lil and found a couple of thses bottles.. Think they will be to your taste!
View attachment 22001


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> some might say
> 
> do you want to share with me ??


yes pleeeeze..............(dont tell Sammy)


----------



## 3 red dogs

sticking to the lager Christine, or something to delight you taste buds!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> yes pleeeeze..............(dont tell Sammy)


ok grab your self a straw and jump in 

secret safe with me sammy will never guess :hand:


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> yes pleeeeze..............(dont tell Sammy)


erm your working tomorrow


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> sticking to the lager Christine, or something to delight you taste buds!


i'll leave it too you


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> erm your working tomorrow


you never had a tipsy cleaner

weres DT gone bet shes keeping all the drink to her self :angry:

cant say i blame her though :laugh:


----------



## tashi

DevilDogz said:


> ok grab your self a straw and jump in
> 
> secret safe with me sammy will never guess :hand:


How do you jump IN a straw :blink:


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> i'll leave it too you


well theres a few bottles of wine left, maybe i can intrest you in one of those.
View attachment 22002


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> ok grab your self a straw and jump in
> 
> secret safe with me sammy will never guess :hand:


no Sammy wont know......i'll go on that herbal stuff later, it might go down better after a few of these!!:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> How do you jump IN a straw :blink:


haha i ment grab a straw and jumo in the trough  
hehe


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> well theres a few bottles of wine left, maybe i can intrest you in one of those.
> View attachment 22002


There should be enough for every forum member, age permitting... Singing:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no Sammy wont know......i'll go on that herbal stuff later, it might go down better after a few of these!!:001_unsure:


good plan


----------



## tashi

Pleccy said:


> There should be enough for every forum member, age permitting... Singing:


Not with me around there wont :w00t:


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> erm your working tomorrow


what time do you want me round???!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Ahh glad to see PF are on the P**s again  you cheeky lot!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> well theres a few bottles of wine left, maybe i can intrest you in one of those.
> View attachment 22002


erm i'll have em all thank you


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no Sammy wont know......i'll go on that herbal stuff later, it might go down better after a few of these!!:001_unsure:


Whoaaa there missy!!

Put the glass down....back away slowly from the glass

moooooveee ittttttttttttttt!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Not with me around there wont :w00t:





christine c said:


> erm i'll have em all thank you


There must be about 200 gallons worth there! :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Agility Springer said:


> Ahh glad to see PF are on the P**s again  you cheeky lot!!!


welcome aboard AS wanna drink!! you name it, we got it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> what time do you want me round???!!!


I'm a kind boss 9ish? bring the left over's from tonight


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Whoaaa there missy!!
> 
> Put the glass down....back away slowly from the glass
> 
> moooooveee ittttttttttttttt!!
> 
> Sammy


...im rumbled!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> ...im rumbled!!!!!!!


ohh 

well i guess more for me


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> There must be about 200 gallons worth there! :lol:


oh thank's for that i better order some more then


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> I'm a kind boss 9ish? bring the left over's from tonight


ooo i was thinking more 11ish...i think all im gunna be bringing is seaweed!!:cryin:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> ohh
> 
> well i guess more for me


Typical!!!!


----------



## tashi

OK next round is on Rach - she aint here as she is busy bringing little ones into the world 


first one little black and tan girl


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> OK next round is on Rach - she aint here as she is busy bringing little ones into the world
> 
> first one little black and tan girl


oh great, time to wet the babys head then !!!
More Beer All!!!
View attachment 22004


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> ooo i was thinking more 11ish...i think all im gunna be bringing is seaweed!!:cryin:


ooh i'll bake a cake with it for sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Typical!!!!


haha i will share then but only with some one thats alowed and your not


----------



## 3 red dogs

well guys, my shift is over, so i'm handing the keys to Sammy, while i go watch the Italian Job.. be good and do as Sammy says. And i shall return tomorrow night, and laff at you all with your hang overs!
Thx for the giggles


----------



## Guest

were did you all go ??  im the last one standing


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> well guys, my shift is over, so i'm handing the keys to Sammy, while i go watch the Italian Job.. be good and do as Sammy says. And i shall return tomorrow night, and laff at you all with your hang overs!
> Thx for the giggles


nighty night red we will do all that sammy tell us  thanks for the drinks 
kerry xxx


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> ooh i'll bake a cake with it for sammy


shes gunna luv you!!:blink:


----------



## ninja

am i to late , 
have i missed it all , 
to many pages to read through , xx


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> haha i will share then but only with some one thats alowed and your not


youre luvin this arnt you!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> youre luvin this arnt you!!!


i am even karmas sat her with a big grin :w00t: :001_tongue:


----------



## noushka05

tashi said:


> OK next round is on Rach - she aint here as she is busy bringing little ones into the world
> 
> first one little black and tan girl


oh Finally!!! yes its Rach's round!!!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> OK next round is on Rach - she aint here as she is busy bringing little ones into the world
> 
> first one little black and tan girl


woo hoo send my love i think tonight could be our girls night to


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> i am even karmas sat her with a big grin :w00t: :001_tongue:


i use to luv THAT dog!!!


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> am i to late ,
> have i missed it all ,
> to many pages to read through , xx


Hello Kira


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i use to luv THAT dog!!!


 she says i still love aunty noshuka just laughed at her you just broke her heart


----------



## Guest

Erro im back!

Had to give some good night kisses and hugs out 

Now...where was we...ooooooh yes.....

Time all!!!
Glasses please!!!!

Sammy-the-boss


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro im back!
> 
> Had to give some good night kisses and hugs out
> 
> Now...where was we...ooooooh yes.....
> 
> Time all!!!
> Glasses please!!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-boss


welcome back
nooooooooooooooo i havent even drank half my body weight yet i still got a little while to go

we we shall not be moved

kerry-the-horror ..........................


----------



## Lily's Mum

I will have another glass please to go with my mint choc chip ice cream that hubby is getting for me.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I will have another glass please to go with my mint choc chip ice cream that hubby is getting for me.


\__/ here you go
can i have an ice cream to pleaseeeee


----------



## tashi

I have returned puppy no 2 born


----------



## Guest

Im the boss though...Red said!!!!

Time please!

Ladies and gentlemen Time!!!!!

seaweed tea anyone?

Sammy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Im the boss though...Red said!!!!
> 
> Time please!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen Time!!!!!
> 
> seaweed tea anyone?
> 
> Sammy


sorry Sammy have to have a lock in tonight cos puppies are being born :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> I have returned puppy no 2 born


woo hoo keep them coming 
i might be doing the same as rach soon


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> sorry Sammy have to have a lock in tonight cos puppies are being born :thumbup:


Awwwwww =))

Ok..for a birth we can drink till theyre all here !!

Next time you talk to her tell her im thinking of her!!

Sammy


----------



## tashi

OK folks will tell her ought to raise our glasses for Rach's daughter as well she took the forum famous Rocky to his first show today and had 2 x 2nds 1 x 4th and qualified herself for Crufts


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> OK folks will tell her ought to raise our glasses for Rach's daughter as well she took the forum famous Rocky to his first show today and had 2 x 2nds 1 x 4th and qualified herself for Crufts


well done rachs daughter that brill news


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> she says i still love aunty noshuka just laughed at her you just broke her heart


awww nooooo tell her im just teasing!! i luv my little Karma:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Cheers Rach's daughter!!! (_)>

and thankyou Tashi for the updates

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> awww nooooo tell her im just teasing!! i luv my little Karma:001_wub:


 she said ok loves ya back  she was just stropping


----------



## noushka05

well done Rach's Daughter & Rocky!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> she said ok loves ya back  she was just stropping


ruffle her little fluffy head for me Kerry! xxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> ruffle her little fluffy head for me Kerry! xxx


Just did  shes now attacking me with kisses  bless her 
she says thanks aunty noushka


----------



## Agility Springer

Room for a little un and a springer??


----------



## tashi

another drink please 

black and tan boy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> another drink please
> 
> black and tan boy


\__/
woohoo another one there coming quick hehe


----------



## tashi

DevilDogz said:


> \__/
> woohoo another one there coming quick hehe


she is quick bless her


----------



## noushka05

Sammy, pour me a small seaweed! (stick an umbrella in it will you!)then i'm gunna have to say Good night..you know ive got to rest this blimmin laptop (i'll put it in that box like you told me) xxxx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> another drink please
> 
> black and tan boy


 : 
:
\/
| 
<> There you go!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

Agility Springer said:


> Room for a little un and a springer??


hello AS


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> :
> :
> \/
> |
> <> There you go!!
> 
> Sammy


thankyou Sammy dont know what it is but I will drink it


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Sammy, pour me a small seaweed! (stick an umbrella in it will you!)then i'm gunna have to say Good night..you know ive got to rest this blimmin laptop (i'll put it in that box like you told me) xxxx


 Here you go lovely agent

(_)>
____
Sammy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> thankyou Sammy dont know what it is but I will drink it


Its a pink champagne with a twist of seaweed =))

SAmmy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Its a pink champagne with a twist of seaweed =))
> 
> SAmmy


love seaweed


----------



## Agility Springer

noushka05 said:


> hello AS


Hello Noushka, you having a good un??


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hello Noushka, you having a good un??


Erro lovely Agil girl!!

(_)> seaweed tea?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> love seaweed


Youre such a good girl!!

Sammy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Youre such a good girl!!
> 
> Sammy


HMM my mother told me that ONCE :w00t:


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Erro lovely Agil girl!!
> 
> (_)> seaweed tea?
> 
> Sammy


Hello Luvey 

Why thank you xx i can offer a sloppy kiss from the springer in return  x


----------



## Guest

Has anyone else noticed that DT , Borderer , and Red have all gone???

They blimmin left us!!

Sammy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Has anyone else noticed that DT , Borderer , and Red have all gone???
> 
> They blimmin left us!!
> 
> Sammy


didnt even say goodnight


----------



## Guest

Hmm somethings not right......
I know what it is!!
They gone to a club!!

Sammy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Hmm somethings not right......
> I know what it is!!
> They gone to a club!!
> 
> Sammy


oh well God help DT lmao


----------



## Guest

Poor Sweet DT....heck knows what they will lure her into....such a timid gentle natured girl...

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

Bar still open?


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Bar still open?


you can only have tea your a little boy


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> you can only have tea your a little boy


Ice tea or Coke will do... 

Also, technically, I'm not a 'little' boy.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Ice tea or Coke will do...
> 
> Also, technically, I'm not a 'little' boy.


ok big boy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Ice tea or Coke will do...
> 
> Also, technically, I'm not a 'little' boy.


Whoaaaa easy tiger!!!

No details!!!

ewww

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

Lol!........


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whoaaaa easy tiger!!!
> 
> No details!!!
> 
> ewww
> 
> Sammy


:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whoaaaa easy tiger!!!
> 
> No details!!!
> 
> ewww
> 
> Sammy


he might of said your willy word


----------



## Guest

Blimey!! Sheeesh!!

Now...seaweed tea anyone??

Sammy


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> he might of said your willy word


Good god... :blink:

I shall be spending the next hour lurking in the fish department, with my ice tea.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Good god... :blink:yes what can i do for you
> 
> I shall be spending the next hour lurking in the fish department, with my ice tea.


..........................................


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Good god... :blink:
> 
> I shall be spending the next hour lurking in the fish department, with my ice tea.


ewww
ewwwww 
ewwwwwww

* Gags *

ohh you mean on the forum?????

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> ewww
> ewwwww
> ewwwwwww
> 
> * Gags *it cant be that big
> 
> ohh you mean on the forum?????
> 
> Sammy


...............................................


----------



## Guest

On second thoughts, it's too quiet in there.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> On second thoughts, it's too quiet in there.


good fun here aint it


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> good fun here aint it


Uh huh, marvellous.....


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> ...............................................


OMG i didnt say that!!

naughty Borderer!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> On second thoughts, it's too quiet in there.


good fun over here isint it


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> good fun over here isint it


That's two people who've said that... :lol:


----------



## Guest

seaweed tea? (_)>

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> That's two people who've said that... :lol:


i just saw that too 
well shows how good it is


----------



## Guest

I assume it tastes of seaweed?


----------



## Guest

Soo luke.....you like pleccs?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Soo luke.....you like pleccs?
> 
> Sammy


Aye, Pleccy's been my real nickname for years but*

*People laugh at it... :cryin: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I assume it tastes of seaweed?


Yesh it does....and its green..and it makes your breath smell like a dead trout as weed in it....
not nice lukey....not nice at all

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Soo luke.....you like pleccs?
> 
> Sammy


think you have clicked there sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yesh it does....and its green..and it makes your breath smell like a dead trout as weed in it....
> not nice lukey....not nice at all
> 
> SAmmy


I see, in that case I'll take one of those along with several bottles of the strongest mouthwash.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I see, in that case I'll take one of those along with several bottles of the strongest mouthwash.


Ok here you go (_)>

Drink it all up.... |_|> mouthwash

Why do you like pleccs?

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> think you have clicked there sammy


Oii..no trying to get rid of me!!!

SAmmy<3 Borderer!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Why do you like pleccs?
> 
> SAmmy


To be honest I've no idea, I've always had a soft spot for South American species and recently, brown fish. 

Back whenever, I have to take the pooch outside for a you-know-what.


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Oii..no trying to get rid of me!!!
> 
> SAmmy<3 Borderer!!


bordie loves sammy forever and ever and ever


----------



## Agility Springer

Pleccy said:


> To be honest I've no idea, I've always had a soft spot for South American species and recently, brown fish.
> 
> Back whenever, I have to take the pooch outside for a you-know-what.


I had a plec, when i brought him he was wee, then he grew to a right beast!! absolutly huge!!! like the length of my lop rabbit, he had to be rehomed to a fish specialist as he grew too big for my little house.


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Oii..no trying to get rid of me!!!
> 
> SAmmy<3 Borderer!!





borderer said:


> bordie loves sammy forever and ever and ever


Awww too cute!!!


----------



## Guest

Blimey Agil girl...i didnt think they grew so big

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Blimey Agil girl...i didnt think they grew so big
> 
> Sammy


I dunno if i had a mutant one lol or they grow as big as the tank, but he was huuuuge, my ex boyfriend wanted to smash his head against the wall, good job he is now an ex, nasty man!!! 

x


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> I dunno if i had a mutant one lol or they grow as big as the tank, but he was huuuuge, my ex boyfriend wanted to smash his head against the wall, good job he is now an ex, nasty man!!!
> 
> x


OMG!!
Thats awfull

SAmmy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> OMG!!
> Thats awfull
> 
> SAmmy


He was awful, still is, he said some very nasty things to me these past few months and has had around 5 girlfriends since, thinks he is some kind of womaniser :lol: ut: :thumbdown:


----------



## tashi

OK we think it is the final one a black and tan boy


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> OK we think it is the final one a black and tan boy


Yay!!!!!

Tell her congratulations please!!!

SAmmy x


----------



## Agility Springer

tashi said:


> OK we think it is the final one a black and tan boy


Awwwww congrats x


----------



## Rach

Thanks guys 
Will start a thread tomorrow but final count is 2 Black and Tan Girls, 2 Black and Tan Boys and a Ruby Girl

Am thrilled


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Thanks guys
> Will start a thread tomorrow but final count is 2 Black and Tan Girls, 2 Black and Tan Boys and a Ruby Girl
> 
> Am thrilled


Aww Rach!!
Im so pleased for you!!
Congratulations!!
Hope mum and babies doing ok !!

Well done Rach
Sammy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Aww Rach!!
> Im so pleased for you!!
> Congratulations!!
> Hope mum and babies doing ok !!
> 
> Well done Rach
> Sammy


hey Sammy she didnt do anything Lass did it all lol

nah only joking Rach way to go just glad OH put your mind at ease this avo


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> hey Sammy she didnt do anything Lass did it all l
> 
> nah only joking Rach way to go just glad OH put your mind at ease this avo


Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaaa!!!

Get to bed missy!!

SAmmy


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaaa!!!
> 
> Get to bed missy!!
> 
> SAmmy


OK Sammy was going about 2 hrs ago then got wrapped up iin other things lmao on my way right now

been told I have :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm reviving last nights thread tonight in the vain hope that some of you would like to help me celebrate a bit of reasonable major news that occurred today in my life!!
Red Dogs is buying!!


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> I'm reviving last nights thread tonight in the vain hope that some of you would like to help me celebrate a bit of reasonable major news that occurred today in my life!!
> Red Dogs is buying!!


I'll help you celebrate Red  mines a jack n coke


----------



## 3 red dogs

Agility Springer said:


> I'll help you celebrate Red  mines a jack n coke


OMG, i aint had one of those in months AS..

\_/ Jake and coke for my favourite springer!!


----------



## Shazach

What we celebrating???
Mine's a martini, no ice


----------



## 3 red dogs

\_/ Martini on the rocks, shaken not stirred!! for my wee shazzy!

Today i was promoted!!
I'm now in charge of all 'goods incoming', with a few bucks more in my wallet!


----------



## Guest

What we celebrating?

Mines a large one please


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ Martini on the rocks, shaken not stirred!! for my wee shazzy!
> 
> Today i was promoted!!
> I'm now in charge of all 'goods incoming', with a few bucks more in my wallet!


Congrats  
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

LOl i always had you down for a large one billyboy! 
|____| ,, a large one.. what of, i have no idea, call it Red Speical!!


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ Martini on the rocks, shaken not stirred!! for my wee shazzy!
> 
> Today i was promoted!!
> I'm now in charge of all 'goods incoming', with a few bucks more in my wallet!


Oooh, well done Red!
Us girlies like incoming goods :devil:


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> OMG, i aint had one of those in months AS..
> 
> \_/ Jake and coke for my favourite springer!!


Its a good drink Red, get one for yourself  x



3 red dogs said:


> \_/ Martini on the rocks, shaken not stirred!! for my wee shazzy!
> 
> Today i was promoted!!
> I'm now in charge of all 'goods incoming', with a few bucks more in my wallet!


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Oooh, well done Red!
> Us girlies like incoming goods :devil:


 :devil:

pmsl - i prefer them imported at the moment


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> :devil:
> 
> pmsl - i prefer them imported at the moment


Do you really?? Why's that then, do tell....:ciappa::devil::ciappa:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lilys Mum would be proud of me, i went straght to the offy and brought a bottle of champers!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> LOl i always had you down for a large one billyboy!
> |____| ,, a large one.. what of, i have no idea, call it Red Speical!!


Ta very muchly!

Red special is fine by me - so long as it contains alcohol :devil:


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> Lilys Mum would be proud of me, i went straght to the offy and brought a bottle of champers!!


Oooh, lets have a toast then....

*To the Big Chief Red and his additional paypacket!!!!.......*


----------



## 3 red dogs

A toast to what ... you chose!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Shazach said:


> Oooh, lets have a toast then....
> 
> *To the Big Chief Red and his additional paypacket!!!!.......*


To reds wallet....i mean to red  cheers


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Oooh, lets have a toast then....
> 
> *To the Big Chief Red and his additional paypacket!!!!.......*


Lol

Well done red on getting a bigger packet


----------



## 3 red dogs

OMFG!! PMSL SHAZ!!!!!

And i Quote!!!

To the Big Chief Red and his additional paypacket!!!!.......


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> OMFG!! PMSL SHAZ!!!!!
> 
> And i Quote!!!
> 
> To the Big Chief Red and his additional paypacket!!!!.......


Hehe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

pore me a drink. don't care what it is went to work at 9 and just got back only ment to be an hour. JUST GET ME A DRINK!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> pore me a drink. don't care what it is went to work at 9 and just got back only ment to be an hour. JUST GET ME A DRINK!


\__/ a vodka for you

from-a-scared-kerry


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> pore me a drink. don't care what it is went to work at 9 and just got back only ment to be an hour. JUST GET ME A DRINK!


...you seem a bit stressed!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> \__/ a vodka for you
> 
> from-a-scared-kerry


put her a couple of valium in there Kerry


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> \__/ a vodka for you
> 
> from-a-scared-kerry


thank you sooooooooooo much



noushka05 said:


> ...you seem a bit stressed!


yes i am abit but i'm fine now kerry's got me a drink. How's Sammy to today anyone heard?


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> put her a couple of valium in there Kerry


i think shes needs something stronger than that


----------



## noushka05

no ive not seen Sammy today, ive not been on much.......bin cleaning!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> i think shes needs something stronger than that


no were alright the vodkas doing the trick keep it flowing tho!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no were alright the vodkas doing the trick keep it flowing tho!:001_rolleyes:


\_/ here one for you jo and one for me \_/ i soke to sammy by text early and she said she was alright


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> no ive not seen Sammy today, ive not been on much.......bin cleaning!!


why do you lie. Who ate all the cake's


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ here one for you jo and one for me \_/ i soke to sammy by text early and she said she was alright


cheers DD  so glad to hear that about our Sammy x


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> why do you lie. Who ate all the cake's


Shhhhhhhhh i was gunna blame DD for that!!!! dont want everyone thinking im greedy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh i was gunna blame DD for that!!!! dont want everyone thinking im greedy


ekkkkk  i wouldnt mind if i had eaten them but i havent 
cheeky you me dont like liers :cornut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh i was gunna blame DD for that!!!! dont want everyone thinking im greedy


Don't want to be rude! but second on the lip's life time on the hip's


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Don't want to be rude! but second on the lip's life time on the hip's


haha you tell her


----------



## Guest

Erro!!

Can i have a stiff one please..( that means i big drink of strong stuff)..

and make it on some rocks please....

Sammy & Ella


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro!!
> 
> Can i have a stiff one please..( that means i big drink of strong stuff)..
> 
> and make it on some rocks please....
> 
> Sammy & Ella


yes you can my love how you doing tonight?


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro!!
> 
> Can i have a stiff one please..( that means i big drink of strong stuff)..
> 
> and make it on some rocks please....
> 
> Sammy & Ella


\_______________/ here sweetie  enjoy


----------



## Guest

* Gulp Gulp Glug Glug!! *

* Hic*

Ahhhh thats good!!

Nothing like a thistle tea to get you right!!

Im ok thankyou.=)

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> * Gulp Gulp Glug Glug!! *
> 
> * Hic*
> 
> Ahhhh thats good!!
> 
> Nothing like a thistle tea to get you right!!
> 
> Im ok thankyou.=)
> 
> Sammy


ermmm..sammy sorry to upset you BUT that was vodka i poored :w00t:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> * Gulp Gulp Glug Glug!! *
> 
> * Hic*
> 
> Ahhhh thats good!!
> 
> Nothing like a thistle tea to get you right!!
> 
> Im ok thankyou.=)
> 
> Sammy


Ooo ive never had thistle tea. i'll try one of them Sammy..im a bit off seaweed:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

So...whats new...everyone ok?
Have i missed anything? Wheres DT??
Wheres Rainy!!??
And Red missing!!

I think they all been alien-napped...i seen it once on a programme it was about some people who had been napped by aliens and they had their brains washed and then returned....they said it made them mad...and bonkers...

Omg...Red , Reainy , DT will have be bonkers!!!!

Whoaaaa wait a sec.....how will we know...?? They already bonkers!!

Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!!
Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ermmm..sammy sorry to upset you BUT that was vodka i poored :w00t:


**** don't tell her mum. is rainy back?


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ermmm..sammy sorry to upset you BUT that was vodka i poored :w00t:


Whaaaaa!!??

Nooooooo not Vodka...* hic*..i will get a red nose like......Red!!!

Muhahahahaha

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whaaaaa!!??
> 
> Nooooooo not Vodka...* hic*..i will get a red nose like......Red!!!
> 
> Muhahahahaha
> 
> Sammy


it was a double to with christines valium in it :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Youre naughty tonight missy DD !!!!

No mods about lets swear and cause havoc!!!!

You start first DD!!!

Muhahahahahahahahahahaha!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Youre naughty tonight missy DD !!!!
> 
> No mods about lets swear and cause havoc!!!!
> 
> You start first DD!!!
> 
> Muhahahahahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> Sammy


ekkkkkk me start first ohhh SH*T its always me to start 

no mods woohoo sammy get out the party hats


----------



## 3 red dogs

Iza 'ere Sammy pops!!
Had to do the Trolls shopping tonight, so was in late, just poured myself a voddie though,I need one! I'm convinced I'm working, in what i can only describe, as a war zone this week


----------



## Guest

Erro Red boy!!!

Whats happened??? Has someone upset you?? Let me at em!! I will marmelise em!! I will thrash em...i will be cross with em!! Grrrr:mad2:

Sammy-the-terroriser!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Youre naughty tonight missy DD !!!!
> 
> No mods about lets swear and cause havoc!!!!
> 
> You start first DD!!!
> 
> Muhahahahahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> Sammy


your nutter's! But thank's guy's you made me laugh. luv you both


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Iza 'ere Sammy pops!!
> Had to do the Trolls shopping tonight, so was in late, just poured myself a voddie though,I need one! I'm convinced I'm working, in what i can only describe, as a war zone this week


Trolls shopping!!!  youre gunna be in soooo much trouble when Wendy see this!!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Red boy!!!
> 
> Whats happened??? Has someone upset you?? Let me at em!! I will marmelise em!! I will thrash em...i will be cross with em!! Grrrr:mad2:
> 
> Sammy-the-terroriser!!!


Im with sammy red whats up??

kerry-sammys-back-up :cornut:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Trolls shopping!!!  youre gunna be in soooo much trouble when Wendy see this!!!


Whoaaa easy there Agent 00Noushka!!

Easy girl!!

Trolls means garden gnomes!!

Sheesh noushk!

Sammy-the-terroriser-with-kerry-as-a-back-up


----------



## 3 red dogs

LOL Sammy.. nah, no ones upset me, and if that what she had in mind i think she best try a little harder!
My supervisor at work has just been demoted and its all my fault.. she is off to another dept with in the store as a mere underling.. and guess who's getting her job!! 
Not that she knows that yet either.. but its all getting a bit hairy.. i spent most of the day with my Tin hat on and sharpening my Barnet!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Troll= mother, not wendy!! LMAO


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> LOL Sammy.. nah, no ones upset me, and if that what she had in mind i think she best try a little harder!
> My supervisor at work has just been demoted and its all my fault.. she is off to another dept with in the store as a mere underling.. and guess who's getting her job!!
> Not that she knows that yet either.. but its all getting a bit hairy.. i spent most of the day with my Tin hat on and sharpening my Barnet!!!


She should have done a better job then!
Dont worry about her....Ermmmmmm just to clarify Red .....whats your barnet???
Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Whoaaa easy there Agent 00Noushka!!
> 
> Easy girl!!
> 
> Trolls means garden gnomes!!
> 
> Sheesh noushk!
> 
> Sammy-the-terroriser-with-kerry-as-a-back-up


oh no im embarrassed now i thought Red was referring to Wendy

or are you just sticking up for him?:devil:

Sammy's-Agent-00Noushka


----------



## Shazach

Evening all,

Can I have a quick one Big Chief Red, just popping in and out tonight. 
Trade you one for a primed grenade to add to your arsenal 

Sh x


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Troll= mother, not wendy!! LMAO


O thats alright then!!!.... (god i hope my lads dont call me a troll!)


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> She should have done a better job then!
> Dont worry about her....Ermmmmmm just to clarify Red .....whats your barnet???
> Sammy


its a knife thingy that fits on the end of a rifle, although i'm sure Bordy will have another explanation for it! lol


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> O thats alright then!!!.... (god i hope my lads dont call me a troll!)


haha noushka the troll


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shazach said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Can I have a quick one Big Chief Red, just popping in and out tonight.
> Trade you one for a primed grenade to add to your arsenal
> 
> Sh x


\_/ i know you shaz, always up for a quick one!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ i know you shaz, always up for a quick one!!!


 i was bar lady to night  i was here first


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Can I have a quick one Big Chief Red, just popping in and out tonight.
> Trade you one for a primed grenade to add to your arsenal
> 
> Sh x


Good evening Shaz.....ive not had chance to watch it yet (wonder why)


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Good evening Shaz.....ive not had chance to watch it yet (wonder why)


Watch what Agent 00Noushka??

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> i was bar lady to night  i was here first


Oh Really, you mean i have a night off!!!
You carry on DD, by all means!! i'll have a large voddie


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> \_/ i know you shaz, always up for a quick one!!!


:lol::ihih::lol:



DevilDogz said:


> i was bar lady to night  i was here first


Sorry DD, didn't read back the posts!! I'll leave a big tip for you instead!!



noushka05 said:


> Good evening Shaz.....ive not had chance to watch it yet (wonder why)


Lol, pet forum addict!!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> haha noushka the troll


oi watch it mate!!!

Agent-00Noushka........Not-a-Troll!!!!


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> :lol::ihih::lol:
> 
> Sorry DD, didn't read back the posts!! I'll leave a big tip for you instead!!
> 
> Lol, pet forum addict!!!


Help!!! i really really want to watch it!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Really, you mean i have a night off!!!
> You carry on DD, by all means!! i'll have a large voddie


woohoo im uder age but hey ho \__/ one double coming up 


Shazach said:


> :lol::ihih::lol:
> 
> Sorry DD, didn't read back the posts!! I'll leave a big tip for you instead!!
> 
> Lol, pet forum addict!!!


give the tip to red so her can buy me the deer statues :001_wub:



noushka05 said:


> oi watch it mate!!!
> 
> Agent-00Noushka........Not-a-Troll!!!!


haha thats a good story line 
From agent noushka to noushka the troll :dita:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Can I have a quick one Big Chief Red, just popping in and out tonight.
> Trade you one for a primed grenade to add to your arsenal
> 
> Sh x


hope you enjoy your popping in and out :devil:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Watch what Agent 00Noushka??
> 
> Sammy


Chocolat with Johnny Depp:001_wub:...have you seen it Sammy?


----------



## Guest

Awww look whos here!! My lovely Borderer!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Chocolat with Johnny Depp:001_wub:...have you seen it Sammy?


No Agent 00Noushka ..i havent...i will had to my list of " must sees"

Sammy x


----------



## bird

Just got wet AGAIN!! make mine a litre (like they serve in Euroland):crazy: of lager


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> Awww look whos here!! My lovely Borderer!!!
> 
> Sammy


*goes and sits down in the corner now, my competition for Sammy heart has arrived*


----------



## Shazach

borderer said:


> hope you enjoy your popping in and out :devil:


I did thank you cheeky lovely bugga. I'm popping back out now to say Hello to my oh


----------



## Guest

just got out of bath am brushing me barnet


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Just got wet AGAIN!! make mine a litre (like they serve in Euroland):crazy: of lager


 i cant do a liter it wont let me  \_/\_/\_/\_/ you will have to have few small glasses


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Just got wet AGAIN!! make mine a litre (like they serve in Euroland):crazy: of lager


THey serve a litre of Vodka?????

Blimmin heck!! No wonder they all wrinkle quick over there....

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo im uder age but hey ho \__/ one double coming up
> 
> give the tip to red so her can buy me the deer statues :001_wub:
> 
> haha thats a good story line
> From agent noushka to noushka the troll :dita:


i'm gunna have to inform DT now, tell her youve been Cheeky!!!!!:

Anyway i dont think Sammy wants a Troll she want an Agent a Special Agent...Agent 00Noushka licenced to KILL!!:devil:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i'm gunna have to inform DT now, tell her youve been Cheeky!!!!!:
> 
> Anyway i dont think Sammy wants a Troll she want an Agent a Special Agent...Agent 00Noushka licenced to KILL!!:devil:


ohh  kerry has been told 

((((((kerry runs so fast )))))))
drinks on the house apart from noushka:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Could I have the usual Ice tea??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Could I have the usual Ice tea??? :biggrin:


\_/ there you are


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> No Agent 00Noushka ..i havent...i will had to my list of " must sees"
> 
> Sammy x


ive not seen it either..but its been HIGHLY recommended by Shaz! (cos Johnny's in it:001_wub

Sammys-Agent-00Noushka


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Could I have the usual Ice tea??? :biggrin:


thats a big un ya got hold of :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ there you are


:w00t: :biggrin:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ there you are


& there you are!!!!:devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

THIS WAS MENT TO BE POOR ME TONIGHT I'VE ONLY HAD 1 DRINK MY CLEANER'S HAD MORE THAN ME


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> & there you are!!!!:devil:


Poisoned Ice tea huh? :lol:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> THIS WAS MENT TO BE POOR ME TONIGHT I'VE ONLY HAD 1 DRINK MY CLEANER'S HAD MORE THAN ME


\_/ \_/\_/\_/\_/ dont choke now


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> THIS WAS MENT TO BE POOR ME TONIGHT I'VE ONLY HAD 1 DRINK MY CLEANER'S HAD MORE THAN ME


thought you'd conked out after "All" that work


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> THIS WAS MENT TO BE POOR ME TONIGHT I'VE ONLY HAD 1 DRINK MY CLEANER'S HAD MORE THAN ME


cleaner posh huh:blink:


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> THIS WAS MENT TO BE POOR ME TONIGHT I'VE ONLY HAD 1 DRINK MY CLEANER'S HAD MORE THAN ME


Must be something going about tonight Christine, I'm only on my 2nd one!!


----------



## Guest

Have ye got anymore of those plastic bendy straws left?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Must be something going about tonight Christine, I'm only on my 2nd one!!


\____________/  im the best bar lady 
was doing a dance on the table so was busy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Have ye got anymore of those plastic bendy straws left?


nope sorry i ran out


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Poisoned Ice tea huh? :lol:


hehehe dont give me idea's:devil:


----------



## Guest

Erro Pleccy!!

Best behaviour now pleccy !!

Sammy-the-terrorisor!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> \____________/  im the best bar lady
> was doing a dance on the table so was busy


Whoooaaaa easy tiger!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whoooaaaa easy tiger!!!!
> 
> Sammy


  do you want to join me ?

another drink for me as i just spilt mine  \_/


----------



## Guest

Heck noo!!

Get yourself a double..plecc boy paying!!

I will have a seaweed tea please...on the rocks!!
and make it a double!!

Woohoooooo!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

Think it'll be a full moon tonight guys, our 3 red'uns are in loopy mode, so i'm going to try and sort them out, will catch ya all tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Heck noo!!
> 
> Get yourself a double..plecc boy paying!!
> 
> I will have a seaweed tea please...on the rocks!!
> and make it a double!!
> 
> Woohoooooo!!
> 
> Sammy


whats wrong with it sammy?
(_)B a mug of tea for you


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Heck noo!!
> 
> Get yourself a double..plecc boy paying!!


Sorry, I'm skint*

*Actually I'm not paying for you lot! :lol:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Heck noo!!
> 
> Get yourself a double..plecc boy paying!!
> 
> I will have a seaweed tea please...on the rocks!!
> and make it a double!!
> 
> Woohoooooo!!
> 
> Sammy


hope Pleccys brought a wedge out with him tonight!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Think it'll be a full moon tonight guys, our 3 red'uns are in loopy mode, so i'm going to try and sort them out, will catch ya all tomorrow!


Nighy night sleep tight.! i will hand over the taking tomoro and then you can go get me them deers :ihih:
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Night night Red ..you big bundle of snugglyness!!!

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

Nighty night Red... 

Can I help myself to the Ice tea?


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Nighty night Red...
> 
> Can I help myself to the Ice tea?


No you cant!!

You can blimmin pay like the rest of us!:001_tt2:

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

Nite Nite Red


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Night night Red ..you big bundle of snugglyness!!!
> 
> SAmmy


think reds on a promise:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Well my lovely friends i am off to me bed to so i will catch you all later 
lots of love 
sammy hope minni is well and will catch you tomoro
kerry x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> No you cant!!
> 
> You can blimmin pay like the rest of us!:001_tt2:
> 
> Sammy


But...but...but... :crying:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> But...but...but... :crying:


never new you hada stutter


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Well my lovely friends i am off to me bed to so i will catch you all later
> lots of love
> sammy hope minni is well and will catch you tomoro
> kerry x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


But its early!!!!
Come back DD !!!

Awww

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> But...but...but... :crying:


Oii get your money out!

Blimey bet you can peel a orange in your pocket too!!

Hummphh!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Oii get your money out!
> 
> Blimey bet you can peel a orange in your pocket too!!
> 
> Hummphh!
> 
> Sammy


it makes your pocket all wet


----------



## Guest

I agree...but it means that a person is very tight fiated when they can peel oranges in pockets...

Has anyone upset you today ?????

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I agree...but it means that a person is very tight fiated when they can peel oranges in pockets...
> 
> Has anyone upset you today ?????
> 
> Sammy


i dont get upset well not very often why


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> i dont get upset well not very often why


Im making sure that youre ok and no one as been teasing you:001_tongue:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im making sure that youre ok and no one as been teasing you:001_tongue:
> 
> Sammy


i love it when they are teasing me or being cheeky:001_wub::ciappa:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> i love it when they are teasing me or being cheeky:001_wub::ciappa:


Thats cos youre tough boy....

Sammy


----------



## Lily's Mum

I think you two need to get a room booked.:blush:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I think you two need to get a room booked.:blush:


* Blushes*...ohh stop it lil you little minx!!

Sammy <3 Borderer!!


----------



## bexy1989

haha should start up a dating service 

sammy and borderer sitting in a tree


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> haha should start up a dating service
> 
> sammy and borderer sitting in a tree


* Applies lip gloss*

Hmm thats a thought

sammy


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> * Applies lip gloss*
> 
> Hmm thats a thought
> 
> sammy


is that our cue to leave


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> is that our cue to leave


heck nooooo

hahahahahahahhaaa

Sammy


----------



## bexy1989

haha 

i dread to think what might happen if we did aha


----------



## Guest

:thumbup1: :blush :001_wub::001_wub::


bexy1989 said:


> haha
> 
> i dread to think what might happen if we did aha


----------



## Guest

Im back all hows it going


----------



## Guest

you left me!!

You said you was going to bed,

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> you left me!!
> 
> You said you was going to bed,
> 
> Sammy


i was going to bed but have the worse toothache ever 
hows my special frined?
\_/ drink for me to get rid of the horrid pain :crying:

painful-kerry


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i was going to bed but have the worse toothache ever
> hows my special frined?
> \_/ drink for me to get rid of the horrid pain :crying:
> 
> painful-kerry


Quick go and take something for it...there is nothing worse than toothache...

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Quick go and take something for it...there is nothing worse than toothache...
> 
> Sammy


i know and i was only at the dentist about a week ago :crying:
so i think its just linked to my head ache but i have now taken a ibrofen hehe
hows you


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i know and i was only at the dentist about a week ago :crying:
> so i think its just linked to my head ache but i have now taken a ibrofen hehe
> hows you


Im ok...

Me and lil was going to cause havoc...in fact its unually quiet!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!

You make me giggle!!

ok ok ok im going to swear...wait for it....

....................................................
Bloody heck!!

Sammy-the-swearer!!!


----------



## Guest

Pardon!!!Noushka was meant to be keeping an eye on you!!! what have you done with her!!!!


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> Pardon!!!Noushka was meant to be keeping an eye on you!!! what have you done with her!!!!


they tied her up and threw in the basement


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Pardon!!!Noushka was meant to be keeping an eye on you!!! what have you done with her!!!!


ermmmm hi DT we locked noushka in the seller :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Thought you would have been able to have keep this lot under control Lils!!!

What have they done!!! have they force fed you drugs?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought you would have been able to have keep this lot under control Lils!!!
> 
> What have they done!!! have they force fed you drugs?


DT she gave us all drugs actually

i think my diva is going to have her babies tonight or early tomoro morning :thumbup1:


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought you would have been able to have keep this lot under control Lils!!!
> 
> What have they done!!! have they force fed you drugs?




nothing of the sort happened! :scared:


----------



## Guest

Well I cannot believe what has happened - I turn my back for just a short time and this happens!!! Was it Sammy that led you all astray?


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> nothing of the sort happened! :scared:


Or was it you Bexy!! Did you lead em astray!! reckon I might have a walk up Abbey Road,, and maybe even a scout around Gordon Avenue!!!
lol
DT


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I cannot believe what has happened - I turn my back for just a short time and this happens!!! Was it Sammy that led you all astray?


*nods frantically*
yeaa it was :cryin:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I cannot believe what has happened - I turn my back for just a short time and this happens!!! Was it Sammy that led you all astray?


yes DT it was sammy told me to swear, noushka made me drink and dance on the table , LM gave me drugs, and my mum says im to stay away from this lot from now on


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> Or was it you Bexy!! Did you lead em astray!! reckon I might have a walk up Abbey Road,, and maybe even a scout around Gordon Avenue!!!
> lol
> DT


hahaha close to me but not close enough ahahaha


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Or was it you Bexy!! Did you lead em astray!! reckon I might have a walk up Abbey Road,, and maybe even a scout around Gordon Avenue!!!
> lol
> DT


I'm on my walk around now!!!


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm on my walk around now!!!


haha you'll never find me ahaha and if you do i'll set the dogs on you muuhahaha :devil:

saying that...they would only lick you


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl blobed you for that :biggrin:


*TA - NOW GO PUT THE KETTLE ON!!!!!!*


----------



## Lily's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> i dont like your attuide young lady i suggest you get up and get it yourself


*I AINT GOT ATTITUDE , JUST LAZY LOL*


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> *TA - NOW GO PUT THE KETTLE ON!!!!!!*


computer says NO


----------



## Lily's Mum

Think I am gonna go get a cuppa and get my head down. Have a good night all!!


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> OMG Bex you big grass!!!
> Was not blimmin me it was that buger lilly!!!
> 
> Sammy:001_tongue:


im sorryy

yeaa ummm it was lil! allll lil!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> haha you'll never find me ahaha and if you do i'll set the dogs on you muuhahaha :devil:
> 
> saying that...they would only lick you


My dogs could find a flea in a farmyard!!

Off to bed now
nite nite
xx


----------



## Guest

night night Lil

Delete your messages first!!

hahahahahahahahahahaha
Sammy


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> My dogs could find a flea in a farmyard!!
> 
> Off to bed now
> nite nite
> xx


oh noo :| *runs to hide*

niighht

xx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> My dogs could find a flea in a farmyard!!
> 
> Off to bed now
> nite nite
> xx


Night night Sweet Dt !!!

Sleep well

Sammy


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> My dogs could find a flea in a farmyard!!
> 
> Off to bed now
> nite nite
> xx


nighty night DT sleep tight 
take care 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

And no more swearing! it ain't big!!!


----------



## Guest

Ok..we wont Sweet DT....Bex made us!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

it aint big LM said lots of people would be our friends
me i didnt no most of the word to be honest 
i promise i wont use then words any more :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

Im going too now DD..good luck with Diva!!

and get the toothache sorted out

Thanks for a lovely night!!
Sammy


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> it aint big LM said lots of people would be our friends
> me i didnt no most of the word to be honest
> i promise i wont use then words any more :thumbdown:


Thats the truth !!!
Thats ex blimmin zactly what happend!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im going too now DD..good luck with Diva!!
> 
> and get the toothache sorted out
> 
> Thanks for a lovely night!!
> Sammy


Nighty night lovely sammy.!
Thanks she may not even have them yet they do tend to keep you waiting and playing the game hehe
sleep tight lovely.!
lots of love kerry x x x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thats the truth !!!
> Thats ex blimmin zactly what happend!!
> 
> Sammy


i know sammy me i never tell lies 

kerry-doesnt-tell-lies-NEVER
:thumbup:


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is seriously NOT funny!


i'm sorryy


----------



## Guest

No worries!
nite nite!!


----------



## tashi

OK have spent a load of my time cleaning this up to enable it to be opened again - please remember we have juniors here on the forum and would you want your kids to witness the language that was on here please cease from doing it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

tashi said:


> OK have spent a load of my time cleaning this up to enable it to be opened again - please remember we have juniors here on the forum and would you want your kids to witness the language that was on here please cease from doing it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank god for Tashi can i have a LARGE WINE PLEASE


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> OK have spent a load of my time cleaning this up to enable it to be opened again - please remember we have juniors here on the forum and would you want your kids to witness the language that was on here please cease from doing it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I am the appointed bouncer tonight so be warned
Because boy can I bounce!!!!
lol
DT


----------



## bexy1989

can i have a double vodka and coke...
i need it after today!


----------



## tashi

It certainly was bouncing last night dont ever want a repeat of that - couldnt do anything about it earlier as I was in work.


----------



## Guest

WOOOO HOOOOOO

I am assuming i am not barred because i have been away 

Large white for MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Guest

Vodka redbull. glass of wine, larger, malibu n coke, gin n tonic, whiskey n ice lol you pick just pass me a drink!


----------



## 3 red dogs

right, i aint got a clue whos serving tonight, but i'm having a nother night off, I'm playing DJ tonight
so lets get down to something lively.. i thought this track was quite apt tonight.. i'll say no more!!
YouTube - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Refugee


----------



## Guest

Can i please have a double vodka  pretty please with a cherry on the top and a straw with a umbrella thingy to..


----------



## Lily's Mum

Tonight I will have a pina Colada.


----------



## Agility Springer

I need it from the bottle, pass the voddie please


----------



## noushka05

i'll have a Black Russian please


----------



## Shazach

Evening all 
Glass of the usual please. who's serving???

Sh xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

DD is!! she done a great job the othernight, and even the till was bang on!!


----------



## bexy1989

better make it 2 double vodkas and cokes


im getting rather wound up and need it to calm me down!


----------



## 3 red dogs

more 80's sounds, any requests!
YouTube - Blondie Heart of glass HD


----------



## Lily's Mum

Neil Diamond please red. A smoochy one.


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> more 80's sounds, any requests!
> YouTube - Blondie Heart of glass HD


i LOVE this song!!!


----------



## Guest

\_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/
help your selves im paying coz im in a good mood 




\___/ for me


----------



## 3 red dogs

No one serving in here again.. FGS!!!
|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|? \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ Help yaselfs guys!!


----------



## Guest

lets listen to 
bonnie tyler-total eclipse of the heart  my fav song ever


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> No one serving in here again.. FGS!!!
> |_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|? \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ Help yaselfs guys!!


seems there double rounds tonight :tongue_smilie: :crazy:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> lets listen to
> bonnie tyler-total eclipse of the heart  my fav song ever


One of mine too Kerry! so you are in good company
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> No one serving in here again.. FGS!!!
> |_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|?|_|? |_|? \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ Help yaselfs guys!!


thats mine sorted... what you making everyone else?


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> lets listen to
> bonnie tyler-total eclipse of the heart  my fav song ever


Go on and we can all have a bit of a warble along!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> One of mine too Kerry! so you are in good company
> lol
> DT


im already listening to it i love it so does mum 



Shazach said:


> Go on and we can all have a bit of a warble along!


here we go:
YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> seems there double rounds tonight :tongue_smilie: :crazy:


You're on the lemonade tonight DD!!! a repeat performace of last night and i'll put you over my knee and spank you!! so be warned!


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> You're on the lemonade tonight DD!!! a repeat performace of last night and i'll put you over my knee and spank you!! so be warned!


She has apologised DT bless her


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> You're on the lemonade tonight DD!!! a repeat performace of last night and i'll put you over my knee and spank you!! so be warned!


go on DT i think you should do it!!!!:devil:


----------



## noushka05

tashi said:


> She has apologised DT bless her


aww shes a good girl really!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You're on the lemonade tonight DD!!! a repeat performace of last night and i'll put you over my knee and spank you!! so be warned!


ekkkkk :cryin: cant i atleast have fanta twist 
please im on my bestede ever behaviour


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> more 80's sounds, any requests!
> YouTube - Blondie Heart of glass HD


I want a song to herald my return please


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> aww shes a good girl really!


Never did doubt it! have a lot of time for DD - most of it spent hiding from her!
lol
DT


----------



## 3 red dogs

i dedicate this song to Rainy!
YouTube - She's Back-- Westlife


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Never did doubt it! have a lot of time for DD - most of it spent hiding from her!
> lol
> DT


i think DD's a bounty hunter!! she will track you down!


----------



## ninja

evening all , 
just a flying visit (dont wont to hold up your drinking) ,
but has anyone seen or heard from sammy today, x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i dedicate this song to Rainy!
> YouTube - She's Back-- Westlife


If that Raineys having one then I WANT one:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> i think DD's a bounty hunter!! she will track you down!


DT is aswell though 

she started looking for me last night

said her dog was going to get me


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> DT is aswell though
> 
> she started looking for me last night
> 
> said her dog was going to get me


OMG you poor thing


----------



## Badger's Mum

Tashi I hope we havn't upset you really i still havn't had drink


----------



## 3 red dogs

Think this is more you DT
YouTube - Eric Clapton- Double Trouble


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> OMG you poor thing


i was actually scared


----------



## Guest

here christine \_/ on me the little good girl 
aka bounty hunter


----------



## Shazach

kira99 said:


> evening all ,
> just a flying visit (dont wont to hold up your drinking) ,
> but has anyone seen or heard from sammy today, x


I haven't, but then I've only just come on.
Anybody???


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> i was actually scared


why dont you emigrate?!!!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

noushka05 said:


> i think DD's a bounty hunter!! she will track you down!


*So DD Has big Tits and Finger Nails then eh pmsl, Shall i start calling you Beth? LMAO  *



3 red dogs said:


> Think this is more you DT
> YouTube - Eric Clapton- Double Trouble


*Make mine a tripple voddie and coke please barman *


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> here christine \_/ on me the little good girl
> aka bounty hunter


That you I needed that


----------



## 3 red dogs

|______________| large trough for our No1 Lady Wiccy, in her new house!!!

Big Congrats Hun!!! 
Welcome Home Wiccy!​
TROLL FREE​


----------



## noushka05

ladywiccana said:


> *So DD Has big Tits and Finger Nails then eh pmsl, Shall i start calling you Beth? LMAO  *
> 
> *Make mine a tripple voddie and coke please barman *


hahaha i can picture her now!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am parched, spitting feathers.

Where is my Pina????


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hahaha i can picture her now!!!


 oi now that would be telling  im only a youngerun


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> why dont you emigrate?!!!!!


i might yano 

then she'll never find me!


----------



## Ladywiccana

3 red dogs said:


> |______________| large trough for our No1 Lady Wiccy, in her new house!!!
> 
> Big Congrats Hun!!!
> Welcome Home Wiccy!​
> *Awwwww thank you huni   *
> 
> TROLL FREE​





noushka05 said:


> hahaha i can picture her now!!!


*Lol hmmmmm hehe :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: *


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> oi now that would be telling  im only a youngerun


thats what you say!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*tapping fingers on bar*


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am parched, spitting feathers.
> 
> Where is my Pina????


\_/ here

Red i quit i cant be bar lady any more to stressful for ones little head :001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> |______________| large trough for our No1 Lady Wiccy, in her new house!!!
> 
> Big Congrats Hun!!!
> Welcome Home Wiccy!​
> TROLL FREE​


you mean your MUMS not here dont you


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> thats what you say!!!


haha you calling me a lier :cornut:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> haha you calling me a lier :cornut:


well you do say im a TROLL! & i ate all Christines buns!!!


----------



## ninja

Shazach said:


> I haven't, but then I've only just come on.
> Anybody???


ok thanks, xx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> well you do say im a TROLL! & i ate all Christines buns!!!


haha you tried to blame the buns on me..when you aint them all :drool:
and your not a troll at all lovely jo


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> haha you tried to blame the buns on me..when you aint them all :drool:
> and your not a troll at all lovely jo


i bet it was you that ate them all really


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> i bet it was you that ate them all really


 :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
was not i wouldnt have done such a thing.!!!
drink all the drink yes but eat all the buns not me
sooo who ate all the buns from the bun jar was it you.!


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> was not i wouldnt have done such a thing.!!!
> drink all the drink yes but eat all the buns not me
> sooo who ate all the buns from the bun jar was it you.!


i didn't even know there was any :O i completely missed out on them!


----------



## Ladywiccana

Lily's Mum said:


> I am parched, spitting feathers.
> 
> Where is my Pina????


*Sorry What drink did you ask for only im a bit deaf lol *


----------



## Shazach

I definetely need another drink, cause you lot are making no sense to me!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I definetely need another drink, cause you lot are making no sense to me!!!


me too! :skep: :crazy:


----------



## Guest

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
all help your selfs
|_________________________________________|Z


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i dedicate this song to Rainy!
> YouTube - She's Back-- Westlife


THANKS :thumbup:



DoubleTrouble said:


> If that Raineys having one then I WANT one:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Have you been away then 

I can't keep up tonight i have forgotten how to  but here is proof i can genuinely talk until the cows come home


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> haha you tried to blame the buns on me..when you aint them all :drool:
> and your not a troll at all lovely jo


i know youre not fibbing now!! (you are about the buns tho!)



bexy1989 said:


> i bet it was you that ate them all really


 yes i think it woz DD, she was acting very suspiciously



Shazach said:


> I definetely need another drink, cause you lot are making no sense to me!!!


drink sum more Shaz, youre not thinking straight yet!!!:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> THANKS :thumbup:
> 
> Have you been away then
> 
> I can't keep up tonight i have forgotten how to  but here is proof i can genuinely talk until the cows come home


That's cheating, you're on the wrong side of the wall!! How they gonna chase you??


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i know youre not fibbing now!! (you are about the buns tho!)
> 
> yes i think it woz DD, she was acting very suspiciously
> 
> drink sum more Shaz, youre not thinking straight yet!!!:


i am not i do not like buns :laugh: :yikes: :thumbdown:
it was DT she told me not to tell anyone but i dont agree with telling porkies so i tell you 

i thought i was very up front not suspiciose at all thats not my way:001_wub:

yeah drink lots lots lots more shaz


----------



## 3 red dogs

OK this one is for our Sammy.. our light and darfness god bless her!!!

I know shes not on right now, but .. this is SAMMY!

YouTube - Peter Gabriel Secret World Tour, In Your Eyes


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> OK this one is for our Sammy.. our light and darfness god bless her!!!
> 
> I know shes not on right now, but .. this is SAMMY!
> 
> YouTube - Peter Gabriel Secret World Tour, In Your Eyes


Awwww i missed her loads. Last post i made for her i was hammered :w00t:


----------



## Lily's Mum

All I can say is this,

*THE BAR IS RUBBISH. MY STOMACH FEELS LIKE MY TROAT HAS BEEN CUT. I HAVE NO PINA, AND NO NEIL.*


----------



## Shazach

Apparently I need another drink, DD and Noushka are buying 
Who's serving or do I help myself??

One for BBM, whilst I'm at it...


----------



## hobo99

please can i have a very large brandy i am in urgent need


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> All I can say is this,
> 
> *THE BAR IS RUBBISH. MY STOMACH FEELS LIKE MY TROAT HAS BEEN CUT. I HAVE NO PINA, AND NO NEIL.*


:thumbdown: im sure there another bar not to far away 

here shazh \_/ \_/ on me and jo


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> All I can say is this,
> 
> *THE BAR IS RUBBISH. MY STOMACH FEELS LIKE MY TROAT HAS BEEN CUT. I HAVE NO PINA, AND NO NEIL.*


I noticed 

I have jumped the bar for you and am mixing your Pina Colada whilst dancing on the bar in a cowgirl outfit 

Will sort out the DJ too. Which Niel was it I can't keep up tonight??


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> All I can say is this,
> 
> *THE BAR IS RUBBISH. MY STOMACH FEELS LIKE MY TROAT HAS BEEN CUT. I HAVE NO PINA, AND NO NEIL.*










Just help yourself!!


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> please can i have a very large brandy i am in urgent need


WOOOOAH just let me finish LMs and i am right on it (before i flake out with exhaustion)


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> please can i have a very large brandy i am in urgent need


\_/ here just for you


----------



## Lily's Mum

tHANKS GALS


----------



## hobo99

You are a gem , thankyou :001_smile: i am sure i will feel better very soon . 


DevilDogz said:


> \_/ here just for you


----------



## Shazach

hobo99 said:


> please can i have a very large brandy i am in urgent need


What's up chuck??


----------



## Georges Mum

hey you are going in TWO days - thats not allowed - first rainy then you!!! (aimed at LM)


----------



## hobo99

Crap day at little rock , dont know if to shoot him or find some funny mushrooms 


Shazach said:


> What's up chuck??


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I think Im gonna get







2moro :yesnod: :ciappa: :yesnod:*


----------



## Shazach

hobo99 said:


> Crap day at little rock , dont know if to shoot him or find some funny mushrooms


Funny mushrooms definetely, have another brandy in the meantime...


----------



## hobo99

ladywiccana said:


> *I think Im gonna get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moro :yesnod: :ciappa: :yesnod:*


Why delay what you can do today :lol:


Shazach said:


> Funny mushrooms definetely, have another brandy in the meantime...


Yep will go with the mushrooms , less messy, i will have another brandy while i cook them.:thumbup:


----------



## bexy1989

yano what...scrap the 2 doubles....can i just have the bottle of voddiee! 


seriously need to calm down lol!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> yano what...scrap the 2 doubles....can i just have the bottle of voddiee!
> 
> seriously need to calm down lol!


i dont know how to made a bottle hehe

\__________________________________________________/ 
heres a trough :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

right i need caffeine and quickly!

I'm in for an all nighter!

PLEASE! Triple Expresso with a shot of something tasty!


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> i dont know how to made a bottle hehe
> 
> \__________________________________________________/
> heres a trough :thumbup1:


hahaha thats perrfeccctttt  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right i need caffeine and quickly!
> 
> I'm in for an all nighter!
> 
> PLEASE! Triple Expresso with a shot of something tasty!


here you go a large mug:

(__)B :thumbup1:


----------



## tashi

right behave on here tonight I am off to my bed now


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> right behave on here tonight I am off to my bed now


 promise.!
sleep tight :thumbup1:


----------



## Shazach

Nite, nite all. I'm off to my bed too.
BBM, bless you on the night feeds, may some god (an american one?) bring you your just rewards 

Sh xx


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> evening all ,
> just a flying visit (dont wont to hold up your drinking) ,
> but has anyone seen or heard from sammy today, x





Shazach said:


> I haven't, but then I've only just come on.
> Anybody???





kira99 said:


> ok thanks, xx


helloooooo , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lacking a goodbarman girls??


----------



## bexy1989

3 red dogs said:


> Lacking a goodbarman girls??


nahhh DD gave me a trough of voddie


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Lacking a goodbarman girls??


yeah i quit now its to much stress for my little head :laugh:



bexy1989 said:


> nahhh DD gave me a trough of voddie


ooh i did didnt i but i drank half :drool:


----------



## Guest

Please ive downed me coffee and now bouncing with energy!

So come on DJ barman red - whats playing and i'll have a voddie n redbull!


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> yeah i quit now its to much stress for my little head :laugh:
> 
> ooh i did didnt i but i drank half :drool:


:O i wondered why it was so empty


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :O i wondered why it was so empty


haha i love vodka so sorry you want another before my shift finishes :lol:

\__________________/

here reds heres my takings ££££££££££££££££$$$$$$$$$$$$$
now please can i have them deer status


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> haha i love vodka so sorry you want another before my shift finishes :lol:
> 
> \__________________/
> 
> here reds heres my takings ££££££££££££££££$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> now please can i have them deer status


ahaha sammee....did you drink half that one aswell


----------



## hobo99

Please can i have another large brandy, "did you run out of pint glasses?


----------



## Guest

:thumbup:


bexy1989 said:


> ahaha sammee....did you drink half that one aswell


no just a glass :thumbup: im drinking a milkshake :lol:
red were you gone??


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> Please can i have another large brandy, "did you run out of pint glasses?


my shift finished 30mins ago : 
\___________________________________________/


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> no just a glass :thumbup: im drinking a milkshake :lol:
> red were you gone??


hahaha =p

i should really go offline

the oh will kill me if this mobile internet bill is high 

and on top of that i have work at 7


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> my shift finished 30mins ago :
> \___________________________________________/


Your doing a better job


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> hahaha =p
> 
> i should really go offline
> 
> the oh will kill me if this mobile internet bill is high
> 
> and on top of that i have work at 7


ohh you best go hehe



christine c said:


> Your doing a better job


haha heres a double for you \_/


----------



## bexy1989

righhtt im off to beddd 

don't get too drunk  

same time tomorrow nightt 

x


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> righhtt im off to beddd
> 
> don't get too drunk
> 
> same time tomorrow nightt
> 
> x


nighty night sleep tight
catch you soon


----------



## Shazach

kira99 said:


> helloooooo , x


I think there's only me that can hear you Honey, this lot were too far in their cups!!


----------



## ninja

Shazach said:


> I think there's only me that can hear you Honey, this lot were too far in their cups!!


i reckon so :yesnod:, think they serve to much drink in this bar , xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> I think there's only me that can hear you Honey, this lot were too far in their cups!!


omg your on it early . or are you here to clean?


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i reckon so :yesnod:, think they serve to much drink in this bar , xx


When i saw your post i thought you was starting already


----------



## ninja

rainy said:


> When i saw your post i thought you was starting already


doesnt sound like a bad idea :tongue_smilie:,
but cant find anybody to serve me ,
mind you i couldnt last night either, they were to far gone , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> When i saw your post i thought you was starting already


So did i!!!!!!!!!!!. i was going to have one coz you can't let some one drink alone can you


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> doesnt sound like a bad idea :tongue_smilie:,
> but cant find anybody to serve me ,
> mind you i couldnt last night either, they were to far gone , x


They made my head spin. I couldn't keep up 



christine c said:


> So did i!!!!!!!!!!!. i was going to have one coz you can't let some one drink alone can you


It's a slippery slope Christine :hand:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> They made my head spin. I couldn't keep up
> nor could i
> 
> It's a slippery slope Christine :hand:


I'm a slipping:devil:


----------



## noushka05

how am i suppose to get this place fettled with you lot here!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> how am i suppose to get this place fettled with you lot here!!!


Any chance of something to eat while your here?


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> how am i suppose to get this place fettled with you lot here!!!


are you not here to serve behind the bar , xx


----------



## Guest

I am off on the school run, then round the park then tesco and maybe coffee with a mate so will have to check in later see how drunk you all are by then.

Christine STRICTLY no dancing on the bar til i get back


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I am off on the school run, then round the park then tesco and maybe coffee with a mate so will have to check in later see how drunk you all are by then.
> 
> Christine STRICTLY no dancing on the bar til i get back


Ok i'll try


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Any chance of something to eat while your here?


yes CRISPS!!! 



kira99 said:


> are you not here to serve behind the bar , xx


no i cant multi task Kira, you'll have to help yourself!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> yes CRISPS!!! I was thinking a fryup
> 
> no i cant multi task Kira, you'll have to help yourself!!!


how rude, I'll get you one


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> yes CRISPS!!!
> 
> no i cant multi task Kira, you'll have to help yourself!!!


i thought all females can multi task , xx


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> how rude, I'll get you one


      how dyo do that?!!! dont forget wot a picky little eater i am!!



kira99 said:


> i thought all females can multi task , xx


i could but that Christines worn me out cleaning......the slave driver!!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> i could but that Christines worn me out cleaning......the slave driver!!!:
> but i will buy all the drinks later :thumbup1


thats very nice of you :biggrin:, xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> how dyo do that?!!! dont forget wot a picky little eater i am!!er no i don't think sooo
> 
> i could but that Christines worn me out cleaning......the slave driver!!!


:mad5:Never! all she does is eat when she's here


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> thats very nice of you :biggrin:, xx


        i think im loosing it!!!!  Help


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> :mad5:Never! all she does is eat when she's here


Cheek!!!!! i brushed your dog yesterday!! lol


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> i think im loosing it!!!!
> and i am beyond help


surely you cant be that bad , xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> surely you cant be that bad , xx


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: quick cart me off now!!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: quick cart me off now!!!


whats up ,
you cant leave us , xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> whats up ,
> you cant leave us , xx


i'm hungry tho!! (& quite mad!!ut

xx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i think im loosing it!!!!  Help


I think I can safely say you lost it a long time ago!!!  so you shouldhav bin use to it by now!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> i'm hungry tho!! (& quite mad!!ut
> 
> xx


only quite mad , 
thought you had to be totaly mad to join this forum , xx


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think I can safely say you lost it a long time ago!!!  so you shouldhav bin use to it by now!!





kira99 said:


> only quite mad ,
> thought you had to be totaly mad to join this forum , xx


yes DT & Kira's but its only "since" joining this place that i lost the plot..so you two are partly responsible!!!! (hmmm i might have a claim here!!!:idea


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> yes DT & Kira's but its only "since" joining this place that i lost the plot..but im sure you two arent responsible!!!! :thumbsup:


i sure it only since joining that you realised that you had ALREADY lost it ,
pleased to see you arent trying to blame us , xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> i sure it only since joining that you realised that you had ALREADY lost it ,
> pleased to see you arent trying to blame us , xx


:yikes:..*LAUGHS HYSTERICALLY*..:crazy:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I got to do some house work today. My friend's comming round to sort ben's ear's out for. Oh thought he'd bath him the other day to save me doing it. the bath went well. But he let him out in the garden so the angel rubbed his self dry. He now look's like his gor 4 ear's:w00t:


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> :yikes:..*LAUGHS HYSTERICALLY*..:crazy:


dont worry the men in white coats will be along soon , xx


----------



## bexy1989

kira99 said:


> dont worry the men in white coats will be along soon , xx


:yikes: i thought they had already been :yikes:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm only here waiting for my friend to come and do my ear's for me can i have a drink while i wait though


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'm only here waiting for my friend to come and do my ear's for me can i have a drink while i wait though


one for me \_/ one for you \_/  
were everyone else??
you had a good day


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> one for me \_/ one for you \_/
> were everyone else??
> you had a good day


Thank you kerry. Glad it's you on again tonight


----------



## noushka05

im backkkk, they said Christine & Kira av been messing with my mind!! so drinks on them tonight!!! & a week on the sick with full pay Christine!!....(doctors orders!!:001_tt2


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> im backkkk, they said Christine & Kira av been messing with my mind!! then they told me they were joking and i have lost the plot  so i WILL be buying the drinks tonight!!!


welcome back :thumbup:, 
how long have they let you out for , x


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im backkkk, they said Christine & Kira av been messing with my mind!! so drinks on them tonight!!! & a week on the sick with full pay Christine!!....(doctors orders!!:001_tt2


welcome back.!
ekkkkkk i think your not the only ones mind they are messing with :001_tt2:
have a double on me \_/


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> welcome back :thumbup:,
> how long have they let you out for , x


im here to stay!!:thumbsup:



DevilDogz said:


> welcome back.!
> ekkkkkk i think your not the only ones mind they are messing with :001_tt2:
> have a double on me \_/


(we'll av to sort them out DD )....Cheers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im here to stay!!:thumbsup:
> 
> (we'll av to sort them out DD )....Cheers!!!:thumbsup:


we will :thumbup1: my computer is being a pain in the ass tonight :frown2: :frown2:
iv scanned it 4 times with both my software and its still being a nasty thing :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :skep: its soooooo slow 
so im going to chuck it out the window haha 
were sammy shes good with fixing them
sammmmyyyyy i need you for my laptop :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> we will :thumbup1: my computer is being a pain in the ass tonight :frown2: :frown2:
> iv scanned it 4 times with both my software and its still being a nasty thing :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :skep: its soooooo slow
> so im going to chuck it out the window haha
> were sammy shes good with fixing them
> sammmmyyyyy i need you for my laptop :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup1:


Oh you definately need our Sammy!!! shes a Genius with the flippin things!! mines in whelp you know!!:yesnod:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Oh you definately need our Sammy!!! shes a Genius with the flippin things!! mines in whelp you know!!:yesnod:


well maybe i can buy a little lap pup off you then hehe :crazy:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> well maybe i can buy a little lap pup off you then hehe :crazy:


no im gunna give you one........................then you can give me one of Diva's


----------



## 3 red dogs

Evening Girls! Tis I


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no im gunna give you one........................then you can give me one of Diva's


haha is she ever has them :001_tt2: you know i would i could imagine you with a little crestie..!
they play like big dogs it would fit in just fine..
shes fast asleep at the moment


----------



## bexy1989

you started without me :yikes:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Evening Girls! Tis I


evening red |_|? heres one one me 



bexy1989 said:


> you started without me :yikes:


sorry you was late


----------



## 3 red dogs

cheers DD.. not going to be here long tonight, i need to feed and sleep, Think i was a wee bit fluffy last night!!


----------



## bexy1989

parents fault *nods*

we went for a meal and they just wouldn't movee lol!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> cheers DD.. not going to be here long tonight, i need to feed and sleep, Think i was a wee bit fluffy last night!!


Trying to imagine what you can mean by "fluffy" :yikes:

Evenin All, make mine a large :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Trying to imagine what you can mean by "fluffy" :yikes:
> 
> Evenin All, make mine a large :thumbsup:


a large for a lovely lady \_/ :thumbup:

aww Reds leaving early tonight 

thats it bexy blame the parents :thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Fluffy= drunk, bolloxed, one over the eight, pi88ed.. it was Peter Gabriels fault, i got listening to him lat night, and i forgot to stop drinking! lol


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> thats it bexy blame the parents :thumbup:


to top it off it was my money they were spending :yikes:


----------



## charlie9009

Hi everyone, mind if I join you for a drink?


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join you for a drink?


course not welcome to reds bar i havent seen you in here before 
\_/ one for you


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> cheers DD.. not going to be here long tonight, i need to feed and sleep, Think i was a wee bit fluffy last night!!





3 red dogs said:


> Fluffy= drunk, bolloxed, one over the eight, pi88ed.. it was Peter Gabriels fault, i got listening to him lat night, and i forgot to stop drinking! lol


LOL. Thought you had added some extras to your evening attire


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> course not welcome to reds bar i havent seen you in here before
> \_/ one for you


 Lol, I've not been here before!  I've looked in a few times, but can never keep up. I'd thought I'd have a go tonight!


----------



## bexy1989

be warned though it might get abit out of hand :yikes:


----------



## charlie9009

bexy1989 said:


> be warned though it might get abit out of hand :yikes:


 It probably will, if I'm drinking!!!  :ihih:


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, double of the usual for me. Or shall I help myself as usual?

Sh xx


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> Evening all, double of the usual for me. Or shall I help myself as usual?
> 
> Sh xx


 I'm sorry, I think I scared everyone off!!!!


----------



## bexy1989

Shazach said:


> Evening all, double of the usual for me. Or shall I help myself as usual?
> 
> Sh xx


\_/ there you go Sh


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> I'm sorry, I think I scared everyone off!!!!


Oh it was you! I thought maybe it was me, but then I thought no that can't be right everybody loves me, don't they?!!!:lol::devil::lol:
Shall we help ourselves anyhow? 

Sh xx

Oh it's ok, Bexy's being barman


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> Oh it was you! I thought maybe it was me, but then I thought no that can't be right everybody loves me, don't they?!!!:lol::devil::lol:
> Shall we help ourselves anyhow?
> 
> Sh xx


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't help myself, that would be stealing! If some one were to offer me a drink, and I didn't knw where it came from, that would be different! :aureola:


----------



## bexy1989

Shazach said:


> Oh it was you! I thought maybe it was me, but then I thought no that can't be right everybody loves me, don't they?!!!:lol::devil::lol:
> Shall we help ourselves anyhow?
> 
> Sh xx
> 
> Oh it's ok, Bexy's being barman


I'm standing in for DD

not that she's very good...she drinks half the drink before you get it :yikes:


----------



## Guest

my laptops messing around


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> my laptops messing around


try rebooting it 

normally works with mine


----------



## Shazach

charlie9009 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I can't help myself, that would be stealing! If some one were to offer me a drink, and I didn't knw where it came from, that would be different! :aureola:


Oh I can fix that! Look theres a drink here, weird how'd it get there??? Would you drink it for me please?
\_/



bexy1989 said:


> I'm standing in for DD
> 
> not that she's very good...she drinks half the drink before you get it :yikes:


Lol :lol: She eats all the crisps too!


----------



## noushka05

& the buns Shaz


can i have a large one please


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> & the buns Shaz
> 
> can i have a large one please


Is that a large drink or are you being smutty?:ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Oh I can fix that! Look theres a drink here, weird how'd it get there??? Would you drink it for me please?
> \_/
> 
> Lol :lol: She eats all the crisps too!


 i do not 



noushka05 said:


> & the buns Shaz
> 
> can i have a large one please


ooh gosh we ent going there again are we :devil:


----------



## bexy1989

gollyy 

i hope she isn't up to hernormal tricks tonight! 

if i pay for all my drink i expect it all!

and my bun


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> Oh I can fix that! Look theres a drink here, weird how'd it get there??? Would you drink it for me please?
> \_/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh dear, well I'll have to drink it, it would be a waste otherwise!!! :ihih: Thank you!!!


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> i do not
> 
> ooh gosh we eny going there again are we :devil:


Hello beautiful lass!! xx


----------



## Guest

pass along a drink - something big n strong! I NEED one!


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Is that a large drink or are you being smutty?:ciappa:


well if Johnny's involved......



DevilDogz said:


> i do not
> 
> ooh gosh we ent going there again are we :devil:


no im gunna drop it now!!! so get pouring!!!


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> i do not


 Don't worry, I don't believe them!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hello beautiful lass!! xx


haha hello lovely lady can i pretty pleasee have a large vodka and coke? :001_wub:


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> haha hello lovely lady can i pretty pleasee have a large vodka and coke? and whatever anyone else wants drinks are on me  :001_wub:


aww aint she nice


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> aww aint she nice


haha ok there all on me


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> haha ok there all on me


quick everyone ! make the most of it!

i'll have one of everything


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> aww aint she nice


shes very nice Bexy!! i'll have a blue lagoon please DD!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

\_/one for noushka \_/one for bexy \_/one for me


----------



## bexy1989

it seems abit quiet tonight

did we scare everyone off


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> it seems abit quiet tonight
> 
> did we scare everyone off


proberly i always do i think its the devil in me  :ciappa:


----------



## charlie9009

I'm back!!! I dunno how you lot do it???  I can't keep up with this, and read other threads!!! I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown! Get a drink, quick! Anything strong!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> I'm back!!! I dunno how you lot do it???  I can't keep up with this, and read other threads!!! I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown! Get a drink, quick! Anything strong!


\_/ double vodka for you 
and another for ma as i spilt mine why i was dancing  \_/


----------



## noushka05

charlie9009 said:


> I'm back!!! I dunno how you lot do it???  I can't keep up with this, and read other threads!!! I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown! Get a drink, quick! Anything strong!


Come on DD!!! Charlie's parched!!!


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ double vodka for you
> and another for ma as i spilt mine why i was dancing  \_/


 Bar lady and dancer!!! A women of many talents!


----------



## charlie9009

noushka05 said:


> Come on DD!!! Charlie's parched!!!


 She beat you to it!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Come on DD!!! Charlie's parched!!!


all dealt with  another for you? \_/


charlie9009 said:


> Bar lady and dancer!!! A women of many talents!


yes i am very talented


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ double vodka for you
> and another for ma as i spilt mine why i was dancing  \_/


tut tut dancing on the bar again :hand:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pass along a drink - something big n strong! I NEED one!


I'll serve you BBM, this lot are too busy comparing baps or buns or something  



DevilDogz said:


> haha hello lovely lady can i pretty pleasee have a large vodka and coke? :001_wub:


Sure, why not...:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

haha yes i am 
thanks shazh


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> all dealt with  another for you? \_/
> 
> yes i am very talented


ye sorry about that, im mixing em tonight pour me a Pernod!!!


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> I'll serve you BBM, this lot are too busy comparing baps or buns or something
> 
> Sure, why not...:001_tt2:


omg dont tell me BBM's been waiting all this time!! DD's been jogging about on that dance floor again!!


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> omg dont tell me BBM's been waiting all this time!! DD's been jogging about on that dance floor again!!


I know, think we should dock her wages??


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> ye sorry about that, im mixing em tonight pour me a Pernod!!!


\_/ i need another this program is sick :thumbdown: i was just crying they beat the two dogs up for fighting witch they trained them to do


----------



## charlie9009

Shazach said:


> I know, think we should dock her wages??


 What, you mean she actually gets paid?  And there was me thinking she did it out of love. My illusion's of DD have been destroyed!


----------



## bexy1989

dock her wages

we don't pay her anything anyway :yikes:


----------



## Shazach

bexy1989 said:


> dock her wages
> 
> we don't pay her anything anyway :yikes:


Well, ok then, shall we put her on DJ duties insead of the bar?


----------



## bexy1989

Shazach said:


> Well, ok then, shall we put her on DJ duties insead of the bar?


do you think she could be trusted 

she'd be too busy dancing :yikes:


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Well, ok then, shall we put her on DJ duties insead of the bar?





bexy1989 said:


> do you think she could be trusted
> 
> she'd be too busy dancing :yikes:


plus she'll be playing all her country & western stuff!!! she'll av us all line dancing!!!


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> plus she'll be playing all her country & western stuff!!! she'll av us all line dancing!!!


no having any of that 

trust red to go early when we need a dj!


----------



## Guest

Erro ...Can i have a large one please?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro ...Can i have a large one please?
> 
> Sammy


\_/here lovely lady

sorry guy watching something that im very upset about


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> \_/here lovely lady
> 
> sorry guy watching something that im very upset about


* Gulp gulp glug*

Another please...and make it a triple!!
no ice...

and dont watch it DD...dont be upset..
Sammy


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> * Gulp gulp glug*
> 
> Another please...and make it a triple!!
> no ice...
> 
> and dont watch it DD...dont be upset..
> Sammy


:yikes: a triple!! :yikes:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> * Gulp gulp glug*
> 
> Another please...and make it a triple!!
> no ice...
> 
> and dont watch it DD...dont be upset..
> Sammy


gollie gosh :001_tt2:
\_/ \_/ have two


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :yikes: a triple!! :yikes:


* Gulp glug slosh glug*

Ok..one more * hic*...and make it a quadruples!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Erro ...Can i have a large one please?
> 
> Sammy


Ello Beautiful, hope you've got your stetson, apparently DD's going to have us line dancing!
Fancy a jig with me?


----------



## Guest

come on girls get one the bar and get line dancing with me


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> * Gulp glug slosh glug*
> 
> Ok..one more * hic*...and make it a quadruples!!
> 
> Sammy


Hello you seem a bit thirsty tonight!!!

Sammys-Agent-00Noushka


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Hello you seem a bit thirsty tonight!!!
> 
> Sammys-Agent-00Noushka


shhh its not tea atleast


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Ello Beautiful, hope you've got your stetson, apparently DD's going to have us line dancing!
> Fancy a jig with me?


Ello Sweet Shaz!

Ok..hold me up i will jiggle all i got!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> come on girls get one the bar and get line dancing with me


YEY....yahoo...im in a good mood...do ya like my boots!!!????


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello Sweet Shaz!
> 
> Ok..hold me up i will jiggle all i got!!
> 
> Sammy


HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Can i join you for a jiggle??

I can't keep up with this thread I am too chilled after my weekend


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Can i join you for a jiggle??
> 
> I can't keep up with this thread I am too chilled after my weekend


Yesh!!

Hwlp shaz hold me up and we jiggle!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

good noushka get on the bar with me yes rainy come and get up to 
kerry falls off the bar oppsss


----------



## bexy1989

what we dancinngg too??

*starts dancing*


----------



## Guest

Blimey..i just realised our swearing got deleted....ooops!!

We was bad =(

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Blimey..i just realised our swearing got deleted....ooops!!
> 
> We was bad =(
> 
> Sammy


hehe glad i went to bed you cheeky lot!!


----------



## Guest

we are dancing to bonnie typer total eclipses of the heart 
i know sammy we was really bad


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Blimey..i just realised our swearing got deleted....ooops!!
> 
> We was bad =(
> 
> Sammy


Tut Tut Tut leave you alone for 5 minutes and you get in trouble


----------



## Guest

Ah well...i will make my apologies...

I have to be very homest though....it was naughty...but blimey you all made me laugh so much...:laugh:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Tut Tut Tut leave you alone for 5 minutes and you get in trouble


It was my fault..i take all the blame...i asked them to swear....
Sammy


----------



## Guest

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
alll help your selves and why arent you all dancing


----------



## bexy1989

rainy said:


> Tut Tut Tut leave you alone for 5 minutes and you get in trouble


they are terriblee :hand:

don't leave me with them again any time soon!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> they are terriblee :hand:
> 
> don't leave me with them again any time soon!


your just as bad :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> they are terriblee :hand:
> 
> don't leave me with them again any time soon!


Swearer girl !!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Swearer girl !!!


yeah you tell her :devil:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
> alll help your selves and why arent you all dancing


I am


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> your just as bad :thumbup:





minni girl said:


> Swearer girl !!!


mee 

i was the innocent 1  :aureola:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I am


woohoo rainy dont we look good up there :thumbup1:
come on girls show us what you got :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo rainy dont we look good up there :thumbup1:
> come on girls show us what you got :thumbup1:


Just a normal Friday night out with the girls


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo rainy dont we look good up there :thumbup1:
> come on girls show us what you got :thumbup1:


/i have a sherry please


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo rainy dont we look good up there :thumbup1:
> come on girls show us what you got :thumbup1:


I'm trying to but Noushka keeps standing on me toes in those boots and Sammy's hats too big and keeps knocking me out.... :tongue:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Just a normal Friday night out with the girls


hehe we sure can move our thing 


christine c said:


> /i have a sherry please


\_/ here we go hunny



Shazach said:


> I'm trying to but Noushka keeps standing on me toes in those boots and Sammy's hats too big and keeps knocking me out.... :tongue:


god sake.!!!! noushka and sammy you are banned from dancing on the bar :001_tt2:
poor shaz cant boggie becuase of you to
shame on you


----------



## Guest

Bex= Swearer girl
Rainy=Tassle flapper!!
DD= naughty!!
SH= drinker girl!!
Noushka=Big boots!!

Sammy= goodest girl!!


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> hehe we sure can move our thing
> 
> \_/ here we go hunny
> 
> god sake.!!!! noushka and sammy you are banned from dancing on the bar :001_tt2:
> poor shaz cant boggie becuase of you to
> shame on you


tut tut :hand:

i'll stay with my feet firmly on the floor 
knowing me i'd fall off


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Bex= Swearer girl
> Rainy=Tassle flapper!!
> DD= naughty!!
> SH= drinker girl!!
> Noushka=Big boots!!
> 
> Sammy= goodest girl!!


Just twisted me ankle that last made me laugh so much i fell off the bar :w00t:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Bex= Swearer girl
> Rainy=Tassle flapper!!
> DD= naughty!!
> SH= drinker girl!!
> Noushka=Big boots!!
> 
> Sammy= goodest girl!!


i am not naughty im a good example for my age :blush:
ask noushka


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can I Have A Drink Please!!!


----------



## charlie9009

bexy1989 said:


> tut tut :hand:
> 
> i'll stay with my feet firmly on the floor
> knowing me i'd fall off


 Lol, I'll stick with you, I'm not even safe on the floor thogh!!!


----------



## bexy1989

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, I'll stick with you, I'm not even safe on the floor thogh!!!


haha me either! i'll lean on the bar *nods*

 i'm not a swearer!!


----------



## charlie9009

bexy1989 said:


> haha me either! i'll lean on the bar *nods*
> 
> i'm not a swearer!!


 I don't think the bars safe, with all of them dancing on it!!!  Mind your fingers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

OK i am off out clubbing you lot are too tame for me :ihih:

Night xx (slopes off upstairs to snoozeland)


----------



## bexy1989

charlie9009 said:


> I don't think the bars safe, with all of them dancing on it!!!  Mind your fingers!!! :biggrin:


haha thats true!  what if one of them falls on us! :yikes:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Not Going To Get Any Thing Here Bye


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Can I Have A Drink Please!!!


have two \_/\_/


rainy said:


> OK i am off out clubbing you lot are too tame for me :ihih:
> 
> Night xx (slopes off upstairs to snoozeland)


night sleep tight


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Can I Have A Drink Please!!!


come on Christine get Stomping & Twirling!!


----------



## charlie9009

bexy1989 said:


> haha thats true!  what if one of them falls on us! :yikes:


 Ooooo, I can see a bg pay out coming! 

*runs to sit at bar*


----------



## bexy1989

charlie9009 said:


> Ooooo, I can see a bg pay out coming!
> 
> *runs to sit at bar*


PMSL

blob coming your way for that 1 ahahaha


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Can I Have A Drink Please!!!





christine c said:


> Not Going To Get Any Thing Here Bye


Surprised you can get to the bar with all them dancin' on it!!
Think we lost another customer!

Well this Drinker Girl has had it and is throwing in her stetson... Night all, have fun....and remember to put your money in the swear box if you do!!

Sh xx


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> i am not naughty im a good example for my age :blush:
> ask noushka


yes you are Kerry.:thumbup:.............................(when i get my little Crestie:001_wub: i'll agree with you Sammy!:devil


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Not Going To Get Any Thing Here Bye


i made you two silly have alook back


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> yes you are Kerry.:thumbup:.............................(when i get my little Crestie:001_wub: i'll agree with you Sammy!:devil


haha no chance im going to have lots of little karma look alikes :001_wub: running around my house and your not aloud to see them :dita:


----------



## charlie9009

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL
> 
> blob coming your way for that 1 ahahaha


Lol, thank you! You gave me the idea! Come sit by me, When someone serves me, I might "accidently" nock it over! Slippery surface! :ihih:


----------



## noushka05

Nite Nite Shaz xxx


----------



## charlie9009

I gotta go. OH is calling! Gonna kick *ss at pinball, then off to bed. Night night.


----------



## Guest

Nighty night all that are going 
keep well and catch ya soon xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, thank you! You gave me the idea! Come sit by me, When someone serves me, I might "accidently" nock it over! Slippery surface! :ihih:


aahahaha =p

your expecting to get served by this lot 

they are well and truely gone!

i think DD is still drunk from last nights antics :yikes:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> aahahaha =p
> 
> your expecting to get served by this lot
> 
> they are well and truely gone!
> 
> i think DD is still drunk from last nights antics :yikes:


Swearer girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sammy


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> Swearer girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sammy


i'm not :cryin:

i'm the most well behaved one here


----------



## Guest

* dances in a minxy manner*


SAammy


----------



## Guest

im not still drunk hehe ohh sammy dancing woohoo 
did you like my poem thingy earlyer sammy  i thought it would make you smile did it


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> * dances in a minxy manner*
> 
> SAammy




your meant to be the good 1


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> im not still drunk hehe ohh sammy dancing woohoo
> did you like my poem thingy earlyer sammy  i thought it would make you smile did it


I havent had a Pm Kerry

You wrote me a poem?? youre lovely!!!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

yes where is this poem DD


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I havent had a Pm Kerry
> 
> You wrote me a poem?? youre lovely!!!!
> 
> Sammy


no i sent it by text.! i didnt write it just saw it and though of you 
i cant write a good sentence let alone a poem are you mad


----------



## bexy1989

thats not fair! 

i want a poem! :cryin:


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> thats not fair!
> 
> i want a poem! :cryin:


lets see it before you get jelouse


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> thats not fair!
> 
> i want a poem! :cryin:


ohh bexy is a pain in the ass pain in the ass pain in the ass
oh bexy is a pain in the ass dooodoodarrdooo :wink:


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> ohh bexy is a pain in the ass pain in the ass pain in the ass
> oh bexy is a pain in the ass dooodoodarrdooo :wink:


PMSL!!

ahahahahaha that really made me laughhh!

LOL


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> no i sent it by text.! i didnt write it just saw it and though of you
> i cant write a good sentence let alone a poem are you mad


I will ask mum to get me my phone..its charging =))

I cant wait now!

Youl ittle bundle of shakespearness!!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> ohh bexy is a pain in the ass pain in the ass pain in the ass
> oh bexy is a pain in the ass dooodoodarrdooo :wink:


i like it!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL!!
> 
> ahahahahaha that really made me laughhh!
> 
> LOL


I just knew that would make you laugh!!!

Swearer Bexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i like it!!!!:thumbsup:


Nuaghty Noushka!!!

Sammy....my spellings going off a bot and my typing.....darn this morphine is good stuff!!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL!!
> 
> ahahahahaha that really made me laughhh!
> 
> LOL





minni girl said:


> I will ask mum to get me my phone..its charging =))
> 
> I cant wait now!
> 
> Youl ittle bundle of shakespearness!!!
> 
> Sammy





noushka05 said:


> i like it!!!!:thumbsup:


i aim to please 

kerry- the cheerful-one :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> I will ask mum to get me my phone..its charging =))
> 
> I cant wait now!
> 
> Youl ittle bundle of shakespearness!!!
> 
> Sammy


hope its a bit better than the one shes wrote for Bexy


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> I just knew that would make you laugh!!!
> 
> Swearer Bexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sammy


HAHAHAHA

oh god...i'm stuck with that now aren't i


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Nuaghty Noushka!!!
> 
> Sammy....my spellings going off a bot and my typing.....darn this morphine is good stuff!!


slip a drop in my brandy Sammy!!!

Sammys-Agent-00Naughty-Noushka


----------



## Guest

noushka me and karma are on are way


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> oh god...i'm stuck with that now aren't i


fancy a double Swearer Bexy???? hahaha


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> noushka me and karma are on are way


Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo thats wot my huskies said when i told them!!!


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> fancy a double Swearer Bexy???? hahaha


hit me with a double voddie and coke


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo thats wot my huskies said when i told them!!!


iv never lived with huskys before this is going to be brill karma will love them i think shes a collie in a cresteds body


----------



## Guest

Bex as passed out....from the "swearing-itis"...

i put some in your brandy nouska!!

And come for me please Kerry!!!

Sammy


----------



## ninja

hellooooo,


*peeps round the door to see if she knows anyone in there that is still sober*


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> Bex as passed out....from the "swearing-itis"...
> 
> i put some in your brandy nouska!!
> 
> And come for me please Kerry!!!
> 
> Sammy


nahh i'm still here its this stupid internet :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Bex as passed out....from the "swearing-itis"...
> 
> i put some in your brandy nouska!!
> 
> And come for me please Kerry!!!
> 
> Sammy


of course me you karma and minni can hit the road  
how far away from me are you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> of course me you karma and minni can hit the road
> how far away from me are you :thumbup:


Hmm about 300 miles lovely girl:frown:

Erro kira!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> hit me with a double voddie and coke


oki doki........(Swearer & Alki!)



DevilDogz said:


> iv never lived with huskys before this is going to be brill karma will love them i think shes a collie in a cresteds body





minni girl said:


> Bex as passed out....from the "swearing-itis"...
> 
> i put some in your brandy nouska!!
> 
> And come for me please Kerry!!!
> 
> Sammy


thankyou Sammy.... Kerry's coming to mine shall she pick you up on the way!!


----------



## Guest

ohhh sammy thats a long way a way from me noushka live hours away from me


----------



## bexy1989

haha i get that off my mum :rollseyes:


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> hellooooo,
> 
> *peeps round the door to see if she knows anyone in there that is still sober*


Kira youre safe!! were not Too drunk!!!


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> hellooooo,
> 
> *peeps round the door to see if she knows anyone in there that is still sober*


*and slopes off again cos it seems not*


----------



## Guest

dont laugh at me but do you ever wonder what other members sound like  haha i do i have only ever spoke to one member on the phone.!
do you or am i just weird ?


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> *and slopes off again cos it seems not*


were you going i thougt we were boozum buddies


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> dont laugh at me but do you ever wonder what other members sound like  haha i do i have only ever spoke to one member on the phone.!
> do you or am i just weird ?


No &

Yes..


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> dont laugh at me but do you ever wonder what other members sound like  haha i do i have only ever spoke to one member on the phone.!
> do you or am i just weird ?


Yes sometimes...but not often...youre drunk missy!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> No &
> 
> Yes..


 me and karma are staying right here thank you
of course you wont want a weirdo in your home now would you? :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## noushka05

LT's at melting point so im gunna av to say goodnight before the screen goes off so nite nite everyone x


----------



## Guest

im going to have to go...sorry need more meds...see you all soon!!

Night night 

sam,my


----------



## Guest

noooo noushka dont leave  
is it beacuse im not coming hehe

dont forget about my lap pup :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
sleep well my friends and keep well 
chat soon 
kerry xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> LT's at melting point so im gunna av to say goodnight before the screen goes off so nite nite everyone x


nighhhhtt

think im off aswelll will catch you all tomorroww 

xxx


----------



## tashi

minni girl said:


> im going to have to go...sorry need more meds...see you all soon!!
> 
> Night night
> 
> sam,my


Night Sammy Cariad

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> me and karma are staying right here thank you
> of course you wont want a weirdo in your home now would you? :cryin: :cryin:


 hahahahaha only kidding!!course your not!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> im going to have to go...sorry need more meds...see you all soon!!
> 
> Night night
> 
> sam,my


ohhhhhh nooooooo you toooooo
sleep well sammy and i will catch you soon 
take care


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> im going to have to go...sorry need more meds...see you all soon!!
> 
> Night night
> 
> sam,my


Nite Nite Sammy xxx


----------



## Shazach

Right, switched lights on, wipe down the bar....turned the open sign to OPEN, what else?

Jukebox....YouTube - Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory (Acoustic In Brazil 05.10.97)

Ok, we're open for business ....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Right, switched lights on, wipe down the bar....turned the open sign to OPEN, what else?
> 
> Jukebox....YouTube - Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory (Acoustic In Brazil 05.10.97)
> 
> Ok, we're open for business ....


LOL i think i just opened a rival bar at the same time

Too chilled for dancing on the bar tonight


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> LOL i think i just opened a rival bar at the same time
> 
> Too chilled for dancing on the bar tonight


Don't care where I drink, as long as the companies good!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Don't care where I drink, as long as the companies good!


So why haven't you popped in for a drink then, you trying to tell me something :scared:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> So why haven't you popped in for a drink then, you trying to tell me something :scared:


Try reading ALL the posts you Ninny!!!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

been to the pub, had a great couple of hours, .. your goin to love this my girls.. i was drinking 'Pink Champayne' tonight, in celebration of my new post at work when i walk in on Monday.. left the van at the pub, walked to the offy, got 2 bottles of voddie for 20 quid, now just ordering a curry, .. 
Great Start to The Weekend!!


----------



## Guest

did ya have the pants on to match?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> been to the pub, had a great couple of hours, .. your goin to love this my girls.. i was drinking 'Pink Champayne' tonight, in celebration of my new post at work when i walk in on Monday.. left the van at the pub, walked to the offy, got 2 bottles of voddie for 20 quid, now just ordering a curry, ..
> Great Start to The Weekend!!


It doesn't get any better than that mate


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Right, switched lights on, wipe down the bar....turned the open sign to OPEN, what else?
> 
> Jukebox....YouTube - Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory (Acoustic In Brazil 05.10.97)
> 
> Ok, we're open for business ....


ooooohhhh yum yum!  :devil: :ihih:


----------



## 3 red dogs

AND
I walked out of work tonight as warehouse underling, and on Monday i walk in as 
Ware House Coordinator!!​I just got my 'supervisor' moved to another dept, because she wern't doing her job.. 
Bow to Lord Red Dogs!! lmao​
Sorry guys, i'm just a bit happy!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Champagne on the house!! put it on my bill billy .. lets party!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> been to the pub, had a great couple of hours, .. your goin to love this my girls.. i was drinking 'Pink Champayne' tonight, in celebration of my new post at work when i walk in on Monday.. left the van at the pub, walked to the offy, got 2 bottles of voddie for 20 quid, now just ordering a curry, ..
> Great Start to The Weekend!!





3 red dogs said:


> AND
> I walked out of work tonight as warehouse underling, and on Monday i walk in as
> Ware House Coordinator!!​I just got my 'supervisor' moved to another dept, because she wern't doing her job..
> Bow to Lord Red Dogs!! lmao​
> Sorry guys, i'm just a bit happy!


GOOOOOoooooooooo Red Doggy Pink Pants !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

THistle tea anyone??

Well done Red boy!!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

got curry on the way hun, theres no way i can drink 'Tea' what ever variety, with curry!


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> Champagne on the house!! put it on my bill billy .. lets party!


Ooooh, can we do one of those champagne tower things, can we, can we, pleeeaassseee, can we????


----------



## Guest

OOOOooooooo champagne. I have come back it got to scarey out there


----------



## Guest

yep me too! running away from a certain thread before it explodes!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> yep me too! running away from a certain thread before it explodes!


Think it will anyway but i ain't getting caught up in the shrapnel


----------



## Guest

nah ive said my piece in it, its going to blow up big style any second, and i see no point going round in circles! It was always going to be a contravercial (sp?) one!


----------



## Guest

quick someone pass me a drink so it can seem like i have been here all night


----------



## Guest

I have left it also....

Sammy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> nah ive said my piece in it, its going to blow up big style any second, and i see no point going round in circles! It was always going to be a contravercial (sp?) one!


Think i might explode because i just ate the most ENORMOUS portion of my very own fish pie (LUSH)


----------



## Guest

ewww fishy breath!

well as you wouldnt snog me last night, i aint going near ya pilchard breath!


----------



## Guest

Think i might be a devil and have a malibu and coke please

Sammy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ewww fishy breath!
> 
> well as you wouldnt snog me last night, i aint going near ya pilchard breath!


You love iy. I put eggs in too Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



minni girl said:


> Think i might be a devil and have a malibu and coke please
> 
> Sammy


GOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo Sammy (hello my lovely xx)


----------



## Shazach

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/

Drinks all round for the thread refugees 

Whos on DJ duty tonight?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/
> 
> Drinks all round for the thread refugees
> 
> Whos on DJ duty tonight?
> 
> Sh xx


Ta muchly!

ohh... you are on duty


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> You love iy. I put eggs in too Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo Sammy (hello my lovely xx)


Erro Rainy!!!!

Yep yep yep.....im having one!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaa gaaaaaaaaaaaaa do do do push pineapples shake some trees!!
aga do do do jump up and down and touch some knees..
Sammy


----------



## Guest

OK but don't complain about my taste

YouTube - Womack & Womack - Teardrops


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Ta muchly!
> 
> ohh... you are on duty


I'll serve until i go squiffy, but you'll have to DJ...play us a belter BBM!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Rainy!!!!
> 
> Yep yep yep.....im having one!!
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaa gaaaaaaaaaaaaa do do do push pineapples shake some trees!!
> aga do do do jump up and down and touch some knees..
> Sammy


You Nutter ut::001_tt2:


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Erro Rainy!!!!
> 
> Yep yep yep.....im having one!!
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaa gaaaaaaaaaaaaa do do do push pineapples shake some trees!!
> aga do do do jump up and down and touch some knees..
> Sammy


Please don't let her be DJ...she'll have us doing the bridy song and the chicken dance!!!!   :wink:


----------



## Guest

All together now....

with a little bit of this and a little bit of that and do do do 
aaaaaaa do be do be do be do do da do do do da dooooooo

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'll serve until i go squiffy, but you'll have to DJ...play us a belter BBM!


I was DJ ing and you missed it  or maybe it was that bad


----------



## Guest

hows this?

I love rock n roll

Something to sing along too


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> All together now....
> 
> with a little bit of this and a little bit of that and do do do
> aaaaaaa do be do be do be do do da do do do da dooooooo
> 
> Sammy


Youse a maaaaaad lady!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



rainy said:


> I was DJ ing and you missed it  or maybe it was that bad


No Hon, we just keep cross posting tonight!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Tonight I am doing a Mr Methane impression. The smell and noises are suffocating.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Tonight I am doing a Mr Methane impression. The smell and noises are suffocating.


Awwwwwwww mannnnnnnnnnnn

You trumped lil?

Sammy:thumbdown:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> hows this?
> 
> I love rock n roll
> 
> Something to sing along too


Good one!!!

One for rainy, feel like dancin yet Chick? 
YouTube - Coyote Ugly


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Youse a maaaaaad lady!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> No Hon, we just keep cross posting tonight!


And there was me thinking you didn't love me anymore :frown2:

Bear with me on this one it's an old jungle track. Makes me jump around still to this day because it's such a lovely tune.

YouTube - Jungle Mania - Ratpack - Tra la la Boom [Jungle Edit]


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> Tonight I am doing a Mr Methane impression. The smell and noises are suffocating.


Hope the medications doing it's trick at least!! 
You drinking tonight?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Good one!!!
> 
> One for rainy, feel like dancin yet Chick?
> YouTube - Coyote Ugly


PMSL we cross posted again :w00t:


----------



## Shazach

How's about this one? One of my favourites!

YouTube - stereophonics - dakota


----------



## Guest

* Dances with a pole *

Hubba hubba!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

OK seen these live at The Junction in Cambridge They were fab

Dailymotion - The Fratellis - Flathead - a Music video


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> OK seen these live at The Junction in Cambridge They were fab
> 
> Dailymotion - The Fratellis - Flathead - a Music video


Love this Rainy

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

ello everyone!! has DD been allowed a night off!!!


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> ello everyone!! has DD been allowed a night off!!!


Hello you!! DD's not been in yet.....unless that's her still snoring behind the bar???

Next one...
YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire - Lyrics


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Love this Rainy
> 
> Sammy


They were fab live


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Hello you!! DD's not been in yet.....unless that's her still snoring behind the bar???
> 
> Next one...
> YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire - Lyrics


probably she'll av been out on the tiles all night again!!

well who's serving tonight then?? i think i owe you one for that blob Shaz:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> probably she'll av been out on the tiles all night again!!
> 
> well who's serving tonight then?? i think i owe you one for that blob Shaz:thumbup1:


Reds left us with a chapagne tower to get through because he is celebrating.


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> probably she'll av been out on the tiles all night again!!
> 
> well who's serving tonight then?? i think i owe you one for that blob Shaz:thumbup1:


Who's counting??!!!


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Reds left us with a chapagne tower to get through because he is celebrating.


OH WOW i luv Champers!!!!!.......(i think)

whats the celebration is another little Red on the way?!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> OH WOW i luv Champers!!!!!.......(i think)
> 
> whats the celebration is another little Red on the way?!


Think he would have the hard stuff out if that was the case 

He got promoted :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Who's counting??!!!


Me! ........


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> OH WOW i luv Champers!!!!!.......(i think)
> 
> whats the celebration is another little Red on the way?!


Whaaaaaaaa???

There is another little Red opn the way!???

OMG.....

Erro noushka!!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> OH WOW i luv Champers!!!!!.......(i think)
> 
> whats the celebration is another little Red on the way?!


Well Mrs Red has been feeling poorly of late....we could start a rumour!!! :devil:


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Think he would have the hard stuff out if that was the case
> 
> He got promoted :thumbup:


haha yes youre right!

Congratulations to Red then!! x


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???
> 
> There is another little Red opn the way!???
> 
> OMG.....
> 
> Erro noushka!!!
> 
> Sammy


Ello there!!!

think ive got te wrong end of the stick again!! oops


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Well Mrs Red has been feeling poorly of late....we could start a rumour!!! :devil:


oh dont!! dont drag me in i started the Troll rumour


----------



## 3 red dogs

LET ME STATE NOW, AND FOR THE RECORD
MRS RED AINT EXPECTING​
I Canny Cope with more horrid ones!!​


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> LET ME STATE NOW, AND FOR THE RECORD
> MRS RED AINT EXPECTING​
> I Canny Cope with more horrid ones!!​


PMSL. Maybe she ain't told you yet


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> LET ME STATE NOW, AND FOR THE RECORD
> MRS RED AINT EXPECTING​
> I Canny Cope with more horrid ones!!​


No, looks like you've got your hands full of them on here....:

BIG drink for the Big Chief...\_________________________/

xx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> No, looks like you've got your hands full of them on here....:
> 
> BIG drink for the Big Chief...\_________________________/
> 
> xx


----------



## Guest

Back! sorry had to feed the lil uns!

Next feed at 11pm, now.... do i go and do that darstadly housework?


----------



## 3 red dogs

OK.. Lets rephrase this!!
We Had Laalie, the super red dog for 1 year 4 months!! she has slept in OUR bed for over 1 year! We tried sex once in that time, and she got all excited and thought it was a good game!! Since then, Sex has been off the menu, as neither the wife or myself have been in to things that kinky!
if Mrs red is preggers, it ain't by me!!!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Back! sorry had to feed the lil uns!
> 
> Next feed at 11pm, now.... do i go and do that darstadly housework?


Nah, stay here 

We ran out of music.....


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> OK.. Lets rephrase this!!
> We Had Laalie, the super red dog for 1 year 4 months!! she has slept in OUR bed for over 1 year! We tried sex once in that time, and she got all excited and thought it was a good game!! Since then, Sex has been off the menu, as neither the wife or myself have been in to things that kinky!
> if Mrs red is preggers, it ain't by me!!!


*PMSL!!!!!!! *


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Nah, stay here
> 
> We ran out of music.....


just been reading the t'other thread! 

so in tasteless but amusing response...

here we go...

woo wooo wooo wooo wooo woo woo woo woo woo


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> OK.. Lets rephrase this!!
> We Had Laalie, the super red dog for 1 year 4 months!! she has slept in OUR bed for over 1 year! We tried sex once in that time, and she got all excited and thought it was a good game!! Since then, Sex has been off the menu, as neither the wife or myself have been in to things that kinky!
> if Mrs red is preggers, it ain't by me!!!


WOOAHHHHHHHHHH There way too much info


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> WOOAHHHHHHHHHH There way too much info


And you expected something else from me??
We have the ultimate sexual safety aid.. Its called A Red Dog!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> OK.. Lets rephrase this!!
> We Had Laalie, the super red dog for 1 year 4 months!! she has slept in OUR bed for over 1 year! We tried sex once in that time, and she got all excited and thought it was a good game!! Since then, Sex has been off the menu, as neither the wife or myself have been in to things that kinky!
> if Mrs red is preggers, it ain't by me!!!


lmao!!!

Too much info,..... but will remember to send mrs red my copy of the anne summers catalogue


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao!!!
> 
> Too much info,..... but will remember to send mrs red my copy of the anne summers catalogue


And the number of a local overnight kennel for the dog


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> And the number of a local overnight kennel for the dog


lol i was thinking more of the battery operated appliences they sell, rather than the naughty knickers! Seeing as red seems happy with the a-sexual menage-a-trios 

Although the number of a kennel might work too


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i was thinking more of the battery operated appliences they sell, rather than the naughty knickers! Seeing as red seems happy with the a-sexual menage-a-trios
> 
> Although the number of a kennel might work too


LOL. Poor Mrs Red whats he like


----------



## bexy1989

evening all! 

i'll have a vodka and coke


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> evening all!
> 
> i'll have a vodka and coke


Have a double on me


----------



## Guest

Right i have the rellies descending in the morning so i have to pull my finger out and get on with the work! Speak to you soon! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Right i have the rellies descending in the morning so i have to pull my finger out and get on with the work! Speak to you soon! xxxxxxxxx


Night chick xx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Right i have the rellies descending in the morning so i have to pull my finger out and get on with the work! Speak to you soon! xxxxxxxxx


Night Hon, enjoy your date on Sunday (if you're not on tomorrow).


----------



## Guest

I am off too me champers has gone flat feel like a snuggle with Mr R xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I think my squitting has stopped so I will have a cold beer please.:wink:


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> I think my squitting has stopped so I will have a cold beer please.:wink:


|_| I'll serve you Hon, but I think everyone else has given up for the night!
Glad you're feeling a bit better


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> |_| I'll serve you Hon, but I think everyone else has given up for the night!
> Glad you're feeling a bit better


you left the place clean and tidy! can i have a hair of the dog please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> you left the place clean and tidy! can i have a hair of the dog please


Nice cold Cider for such a lovely day i think


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Nice cold Cider for such a lovely day i think


yes please! it might make me feel better


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yes please! it might make me feel better


You feeling rough then.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> You feeling rough then.


yeah i went out for a farewell drink with a good friend who's moving to scotland. god only no's how much i had then i had a bottle of baily's when i got home


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah i went out for a farewell drink with a good friend who's moving to scotland. god only no's how much i had then i had a bottle of baily's when i got home


PMSL. I love the way you just casually tack on the end of that the fact you drank a bottle of baileys when you got home


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> PMSL. I love the way you just casually tack on the end of that the fact you drank a bottle of baileys when you got home


wasn't mine i don't normaly like it but i couldn't open the wine. oh is sulking now


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> wasn't mine i don't normaly like it but i couldn't open the wine. oh is sulking now


LMAO. Why couldn't you open the wine. Was you too drunk


----------



## Heavenleigh

christine c said:


> wasn't mine i don't normaly like it but i couldn't open the wine. oh is sulking now


Rofl i have been in that situation, have even been known to use the handle of a wooden spoon to push the cork in!


----------



## Badger's Mum

:


Heavenleigh said:


> Rofl i have been in that situation, have even been known to use the handle of a wooden spoon to push the cork in!


I've done that. should have just gone to bedut:, but at least i've got a drink for later


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> :I've done that. should have just gone to bedut:, but at least i've got a drink for later


a stilletto heel works well too  

Not that i have tried ..... _whistles innocently_


----------



## Guest

poor me a large vodka and coke pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Heavenleigh

As it's too early for wine i would be eternally grateful for a cold pint of lager please  Pint mind not a half :001_tongue:


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> a stilletto heel works well too
> 
> done thst one as well. i was that bad i couldn't even get the foil off
> 
> Not that i have tried ..... _whistles innocently_





Heavenleigh said:


> As it's too early for wine i would be eternally grateful for a cold pint of lager please  Pint mind not a half :001_tongue:


can you make that 2 :thumbsup:.


----------



## Guest

mmmm a nice glass of larger would go down a treat right now!

AM off for a bit ladies though, to drink squash and play tea-party


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> mmmm a nice glass of larger would go down a treat right now!
> 
> AM off for a bit ladies though, to drink squash and play tea-party


have a good time bring us some left over's i'm starving


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> poor me a large vodka and coke pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Yes i will 2nd that as well DD. Good idea


----------



## Badger's Mum

kath123 said:


> Yes i will 2nd that as well DD. Good idea


Do you want ice and a slice?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Do you want ice and a slice?


oooh yes please, that sounds very posh.


----------



## Badger's Mum

kath123 said:


> oooh yes please, that sounds very posh.


there you go it's on the house Don't tell anyone though


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> there you go it's on the house Don't tell anyone though


Thank you hunny, thats kind of you xx


----------



## MADCAT

Heavenleigh said:


> Rofl i have been in that situation, have even been known to use the handle of a wooden spoon to push the cork in!


pmsl, you sound like me, once we were on a cruise and i used my heel from my shoe to open wine lol xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

MADCAT said:


> pmsl, you sound like me, once we were on a cruise and i used my heel from my shoe to open wine lol xxx


omg i've that, screwdriver's are good


----------



## Guest

I can open beer bottle tops with my teeth 

I used to do it when i was younger to impress boys :laugh: (scare the life out of them more like)

I occasionally do it know if the need arises but not often with the price of dental care these days


----------



## Heavenleigh

rainy said:


> I can open beer bottle tops with my teeth
> 
> I used to do it when i was younger to impress boys :laugh: (scare the life out of them more like)
> 
> I occasionally do it know if the need arises but not often with the price of dental care these days


 Have been known to do that too, respectable mother of 4 me? ............


----------



## bexy1989

im hereeee and im aching haha 

i need a strong onee please


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> im hereeee and im aching haha
> 
> i need a strong onee please


Help yourself it's a bank holiday so no ones in charge


----------



## bexy1989

rainy said:


> Help yourself it's a bank holiday so no ones in charge


wooooo 
\_/


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> wooooo
> \_/


Go on have a double


----------



## Georges Mum

I'll have a double vodka and coke ice-cream soda!


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I can open beer bottle tops with my teeth
> 
> I used to do it when i was younger to impress boys :laugh: (scare the life out of them more like)
> 
> I occasionally do it know if the need arises but not often with the price of dental care these days


I've never done that i get some one else to do it for me


----------



## bexy1989

rainy said:


> Go on have a double


oohh you twisted my arm


----------



## Titchs-way

a pint of guiness pls


----------



## Badger's Mum

on it's way


----------



## Guest

A bucket of vodka  for me pretty please


----------



## 3 red dogs

Room for a wee one at the bar??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Room for a wee one at the bar??


of course red 
i have only just got here and i am still not servered


----------



## Georges Mum

its your bar is it not - i thought you were just taking repeict of the new delivery - did you get some pineaple juice and malibu?

I'll fire up the bbq!


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> of course red
> i have only just got here and i am still not servered


your meant to be behind the bar


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> your meant to be behind the bar


ohhh no not me again to night i need a break :eek6:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Room for a wee one at the bar??


We are still celebrating your Promotion


----------



## Guest

does any one know what time BGT is on 
thanks xx


----------



## Georges Mum

rainy said:


> We are still celebrating your Promotion


i've missed out- what is red promoted to then?

Well done - have a beer on me! Halfpounder coming up too!


----------



## Badger's Mum

:dgo And Look At My Album


----------



## 3 red dogs

lol .. Just a bit of promotion at work Georgesmum .. I was under the impression I was going to be Warehouse Supervisor, but i think my new title is 'Goods Inwards Co ordinator' lmao I'm even going to have my own underling to whip lol


----------



## Georges Mum

3 red dogs said:


> lol .. Just a bit of promotion at work Georgesmum .. I was under the impression I was going to be Warehouse Supervisor, but i think my new title is 'Goods Inwards Co ordinator' lmao I'm even going to have my own underling to whip lol


ooogh cool - you have a special delivery of beer coming your direction - well done you!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> does any one know what time BGT is on
> thanks xx


its on at 8.20pm hun. xx


----------



## Guest

kath123 said:


> its on at 8.20pm hun. xx


thanks i couldnt remember and can be bothered to put the telly on to check haha


----------



## Badger's Mum

sorted my pic's can i have a drink please


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> thanks i couldnt remember and can be bothered to put the telly on to check haha


you can watch Mr and Mrs before that if you want!!


----------



## Guest

can i have a drink please?

Was supposed to be going out tonight but he's gotta work (punishment for playing a practical joke), so he's ocming over in the morning instead


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> can i have a drink please?
> 
> Was supposed to be going out tonight but he's gotta work (punishment for playing a practical joke), so he's ocming over in the morning instead


Aww mate. It's not your day  Come play with us instead xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Aww mate. It's not your day  Come play with us instead xx


yeah have alarge one. rainy i've got the pic's up


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah have alarge one. rainy i've got the pic's up


WooHooo they look great. Lovely dogs xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> WooHooo they look great. Lovely dogs xx


best have a drink for them then


----------



## Guest

i still havent got my bucket of vodka  im a better bar lady than yous haha


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> i still havent got my bucket of vodka  im a better bar lady than yous haha


i'll have one while your there please


----------



## Guest

Mee too something strong and BIG please!


----------



## 3 red dogs

billyboysmammy said:


> Mee too something strong and BIG please!


That'll be me then!! lol


----------



## vickie1985

hey you boozy bunch! im been naughty and not takin my tablets tonight....im having a glass of wine instead!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> That'll be me then!! lol


I love it when you are all masterful 



vickie1985 said:


> hey you boozy bunch! im been naughty and not takin my tablets tonight....im having a glass of wine instead!


WOOoooooo HOOOooooooo


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> hey you boozy bunch! im been naughty and not takin my tablets tonight....im having a glass of wine instead!


think Sammy's got some seaweed wine her mum make's it


----------



## vickie1985

christine c said:


> think Sammy's got some seaweed wine her mum make's it


ummmm lucky Sammy :biggrin: lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> ummmm lucky Sammy :biggrin: lol


She'll be happy to let you have some


----------



## vickie1985

christine c said:


> She'll be happy to let you have some


i would try anything lol who knows, it might be real yummy!


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> i would try anything lol who knows, it might be real yummy!


Sammy love's it:devil:


----------



## Georges Mum

i'm off - see you all in the morning for a big party wo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> i'm off - see you all in the morning for a big party wo hoooooo!!!!


Not long to go Honey xx


----------



## Guest

sorry guys am back was sorting something out 
thanks for the drink on the bar guys


----------



## Guest

Erro im here too...was responding to some 'odd' mail...
anyway...i shall have a.......Singapore sling please

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro im here too...was responding to some 'odd' mail...
> anyway...i shall have a.......Singapore sling please
> 
> Sammy


I always give my junk mail to the kids to scribble on and then the dog chews it up 

Slingapore Sing coming Up (brolly???)


----------



## Guest

im going to go for a bit i will be back on abit later
bye all 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

back again! still waiting for my big strong one


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro im here too...was responding to some 'odd' mail...
> anyway...i shall have a.......Singapore sling please
> 
> Sammy


NO seaweed tonight sammy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> back again! still waiting for my big strong one


Think Red has gone. I may have scared him off with my beer opening technique


----------



## Guest

Would love a brolly and no seaweed tonight for me!!!

DD come backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

ahh the famous miss cheeky tassles manouver 

Your right it is scary!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am here girls - don't think I am gonna bother going to bed. Just gonna stay up until it is time to go to the Airport!


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here girls - don't think I am gonna bother going to bed. Just gonna stay up until it is time to go to the Airport!


Squits have stopped then


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> I am here girls - don't think I am gonna bother going to bed. Just gonna stay up until it is time to go to the Airport!


What time you going


----------



## Guest

what ya drinking lily?


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Squits have stopped then


Yes thank goodness, I last squirted at 6 am this morning -no more signs!!



christine c said:


> What time you going


Well we fly at 7 am in the morning but need to leave at about 3 am to get to the airport!!



billyboysmammy said:


> what ya drinking lily?


Tell you what bill, am feeling a bit decadent, feel like a few shots, give us a tequila slammer please luv.


----------



## Badger's Mum

don't get too drunk they won't let you on the plane:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Yes thank goodness, I last squirted at 6 am this morning -no more signs!!
> 
> Well we fly at 7 am in the morning but need to leave at about 3 am to get to the airport!!
> 
> Tell you what bill, am feeling a bit decadent, feel like a few shots, give us a tequila slammer please luv.


That's good news. You got to get the kids up and out for 3am :yikes:


----------



## Guest

\_/ just the one?


----------



## Guest

Minnis babies blimmin kicked our hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and she jumped cos she didnt know what was happening!!
and theyre wriggling under my hand!!!

and the children love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and so do i and mum and dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Minni doesnt though.....:tongue_smilie:
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Minnis babies blimmin kicked our hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and she jumped cos she didnt know what was happening!!
> and theyre wriggling under my hand!!!
> 
> and the children love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and so do i and mum and dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Minni doesnt though.....:tongue_smilie:
> Sammy


Awww cute how fantastic xx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Minnis babies blimmin kicked our hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and she jumped cos she didnt know what was happening!!
> and theyre wriggling under my hand!!!
> 
> and the children love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and so do i and mum and dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Minni doesnt though.....:tongue_smilie:
> Sammy


awwww thats so lovely!


----------



## Guest

Quiet in here tonight. More like idle chat x


----------



## Guest

i know sorry! get some tunes on!


----------



## Guest

champagne all round!!! I felt babies move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

Evening all 
Did someone mention champagne.......


----------



## Guest

mmmmm more champers!

The evening is looking up


----------



## Guest

empty ya inbox shaz i cant reply cos your full


----------



## Guest

I felt new life under my hands.....:crying:

It was breathtaking.....

Champagne!!!!

sammy


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> empty ya inbox shaz i cant reply cos your full


Blummin H, not more housekeeping..................................................................................................................................................ok done!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I felt new life under my hands.....:crying:
> 
> It was breathtaking.....
> 
> Champagne!!!!
> 
> sammy


Have you had a few already 

WOOOOOOOOooooooooooo HOOOOooooooooooooo

CHAMPAGNE FOUNTAIN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

\__/ \__/
| |
=== ===

Champers coming up!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> \__/ \__/
> | |
> === ===
> 
> Champers coming up!


booger it that didnt work pmsl!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> \__/ \__/
> | |
> === ===
> 
> Champers coming up!


Blimey!! are those buckets!!

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> \__/ \__/
> | |
> === ===
> 
> Champers coming up!


It never does when I try either!!! here's one I prepared earlier....


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Blimey!! are those buckets!!
> 
> Sammy


Buckets of it

FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> It never does when I try either!!! here's one I prepared earlier....
> 
> View attachment 22332


 \/
\/\/\/
\/\/\/\/\/
\/\/\/\/\/\/
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/

Thats a fountain :001_tt2:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> \/
> \/\/\/
> \/\/\/\/\/
> \/\/\/\/\/\/
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
> 
> Thats a fountain :001_tt2:
> 
> Sammy


Sammy smart ass :w00t:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Sammy smart ass :w00t:


:crying::nonod:

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have some please


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> :crying::nonod:
> 
> Sammy


You know i love ya :w00t:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Can i have some please


 \/
|
-


----------



## Guest

I dont care what it looks like so long as it drinks nicely!

Ive been very naughty and ordered a chinese! - special fried rice is all i'm having but even so, i'm supposed to be in swimwear in 3 weeks!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Can i have some please


You run out already then  Is your liver not still recoverring from a bottle of Baileys :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Back later...bye for now =))

Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Back later...bye for now =))
> 
> Sammy xxx


see ya honey xx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> I dont care what it looks like so long as it drinks nicely!
> 
> Ive been very naughty and ordered a chinese! - special fried rice is all i'm having but even so, i'm supposed to be in swimwear in 3 weeks!


Is that a one piece or 2 ??


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> \/
> |
> -


thank's



rainy said:


> You run out already then  Is your liver not still recoverring from a bottle of Baileys :001_tongue:


not say that name, oh is still not happy with me:scared:


----------



## vickie1985

everyone enjoying them selves? 

im on glass 3 just had to put the patio heater on though.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Is that a one piece or 2 ??


one piece!

Trouble is i dont have an issue with my tummy though, its flat, its my bum and legs that i hate! I'm the true pear shape, 2 sizes different from my top half to my bottom half!


----------



## Shazach

I'm back...did you miss me? :laugh:
Just caught up with forum issues, so I'm here for the knickers chat


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> I'm back...did you miss me? :laugh:
> Just caught up with forum issues, so I'm here for the knickers chat


your not alloud to say that are


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> everyone enjoying them selves?
> 
> im on glass 3 just had to put the patio heater on though.


Blimey steady on. Mr R is wishing i was in the garden he gets really cheesed off with the tapping on the keyboard :lol:



billyboysmammy said:


> one piece!
> 
> Trouble is i dont have an issue with my tummy though, its flat, its my bum and legs that i hate! I'm the true pear shape, 2 sizes different from my top half to my bottom half!


Hmmmmm i know what you mean. My legs are ok but i still have a bit of a baby belly.

Asda have some great cossies this season.



Shazach said:


> I'm back...did you miss me? :laugh:
> Just caught up with forum issues, so I'm here for the knickers chat


Make sure you keep em clean, i mean IT clean.


----------



## Guest

pmsl 

right food and beer here! back in a bit!


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> your not alloud to say that are





rainy said:


> Make sure you keep em clean, i mean IT clean.


Oooh, I'm such a rebel...and cheek Rainy, they are ALWAYs clean and matching. I'm fully prepared for whenever a stray bus might decide to hit me 

Where's Miss Sunny lately? I thought she'd solved her IT issues? I miss HannahBanana


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Oooh, I'm such a rebel...and cheek Rainy, they are ALWAYs clean and matching. I'm fully prepared for whenever a stray bus might decide to hit me
> 
> Where's Miss Sunny lately? I thought she'd solved her IT issues? I miss HannahBanana


Me too. I left her a message on her board yesterday 

COME BACK HANNAHBANANA WE MISS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Me too. I left her a message on her board yesterday
> 
> COME BACK HANNAHBANANA WE MISS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Right Honeys, I'm off for a while now. Maybe back if Mr Sh bores me!!!
Have fun tonight and don't let the forum, sorry bed, bugs bite 

Oooh, I'll go found Mr R's piccy before I go....


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Right Honeys, I'm off for a while now. Maybe back if Mr Sh bores me!!!
> Have fun tonight and don't let the forum, sorry bed, bugs bite
> 
> Oooh, I'll go found Mr R's piccy before I go....


Night xx be warned you won't wany Mr S once you clap eyes on Mr R


----------



## vickie1985

hahaha my OH is tappy on his keys too, and talking to next door about computers etc so ive just turned off and drinking my wine and been an msn hussy! lmao


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Night xx be warned you won't wany Mr S once you clap eyes on Mr R


Mr R is gorgeous Hon, but Mr Sh is very very gorgeous  and he's here :001_tongue: and you know what they say about birds, hands and bushes!!!
Lol, nite all.

Sh x


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> hahaha my OH is tappy on his keys too, and talking to next door about computers etc so ive just turned off and drinking my wine and been an msn hussy! lmao


I just suddenly notice the telly getting louder and louder as bhe tries to drown me out.

OK so explain MSN to me. I don't know what it is. Is it like chat on Facebook or is it a group thing??



Shazach said:


> Mr R is gorgeous Hon, but Mr Sh is very very gorgeous  and he's here :001_tongue: and you know what they say about birds, hands and bushes!!!
> Lol, nite all.
> 
> Sh x


He is a very lucky man tonight  Will be up soon xx


----------



## Guest

i is back!


----------



## vickie1985

rainy said:


> I just suddenly notice the telly getting louder and louder as bhe tries to drown me out.
> 
> OK so explain MSN to me. I don't know what it is. Is it like chat on Facebook or is it a group thing??


Msn is great, no messing about, can talk and chat with ease, just type away to whichever friend and press enter, done! 
i would explain better but im a bit drunk lol


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> Msn is great, no messing about, can talk and chat with ease, just type away to whichever friend and press enter, done!
> i would explain better but im a bit drunk lol


LOL. Can groups of people chat though at the same time and all join in or is it one to one only ?? Just before you slip into an alcoholic stupour


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> i is back!


Ooooo ello, you sneaked in on the end of the page xx


----------



## vickie1985

rainy said:


> LOL. Can groups of people chat though at the same time and all join in or is it one to one only ?? Just before you slip into an alcoholic stupour


You can chat in groups, you just invite people to the chat box, i think its 5 people to 1 chat thing, it might be more now, but i aint tried in a while since the new one came out


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> You can chat in groups, you just invite people to the chat box, i think its 5 people to 1 chat thing, it might be more now, but i aint tried in a while since the new one came out


Cool, thanks i have been dying to ask someone and hopefully you are so drunk you won't remember my stupidity in the morning


----------



## vickie1985

rainy said:


> Cool, thanks i have been dying to ask someone and hopefully you are so drunk you won't remember my stupidity in the morning


nar its not a silly thing to ask at all, it really is great though, i babble along to my mates all the time. get it downloaded and pass me your e-maill address for it, i will try and show you around it when im sober


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> nar its not a silly thing to ask at all, it really is great though, i babble along to my mates all the time. get it downloaded and pass me your e-maill address for it, i will try and show you around it when im sober


Thanks, i fear though that PF takes enough mental energy not sure i can cope with more  Am off to nod xx Night Drunky Lady xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

1 more for the road please


----------



## LadyRedLainey

i am a newbie to this thread, so could i catch up with everyone, and get a couple days worth  lol

hope your all well
xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

jinxys_owner said:


> i am a newbie to this thread, so could i catch up with everyone, and get a couple days worth  lol
> 
> hope your all well
> xx


 your fit in well help your self.


----------



## LadyRedLainey

christine c said:


> your fit in well help your self.


Lol thanks 

lol i think i have prob have had a couple days worth this now  had a few lol

i think i spell better with having a few lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

jinxys_owner said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> lol i think i have prob have had a couple days worth this now  had a few lol
> 
> i think i spell better with having a few lol


that a good excuse to drink then let's have another 1 then


----------



## Guest

Any chance of a seaweed frappe????

SAmmy x


----------



## LadyRedLainey

christine c said:


> that a good excuse to drink then let's have another 1 then


lol i quite agree, thanks  drinks all around x


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Any chance of a seaweed frappe????
> 
> SAmmy x


of caurse sit down i'll bring it over one for your mum?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> of caurse sit down i'll bring it over one for your mum?


How did you know shes here!!!

She said can she have a Schooner of sherry please:thumbup1:

SAmmy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> How did you know shes here!!!
> 
> She said can she have a Schooner of sherry please:thumbup1:
> 
> SAmmy


yes she can, I didn't no really just creeping incase she read it. how you doing today


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yes she can, I didn't no really just creeping incase she read it. how you doing today


I started some new medication....so i feel quite good..been sick lots but pain seems ok...got pretty bad headache....but i m ok

Mum says " hello christine ..im diane"

ASammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> I started some new medication....so i feel quite good..been sick lots but pain seems ok...got pretty bad headache....but i m ok
> 
> Mum says " hello christine ..im diane"
> 
> ASammy


coz she's a mum tell her she can call me chris, i alway's think i've done somthing wrong when i get called christine. if she want's i can pm you my email if she ever wanted some advice on keeping you under control


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> coz she's a mum tell her she can call me chris, i alway's think i've done somthing wrong when i get called christine. if she want's i can pm you my email if she ever wanted some advice on keeping you under control


We both laughed!!!
She says ok that would be lovely!

Sammyxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

minni girl said:


> We both laughed!!!
> She says ok that would be lovely!
> 
> Sammyxxx


Plain orange ice lollies can really help with the sickness! xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> We both laughed!!!
> She says ok that would be lovely!
> 
> Sammyxxx


I'll do it now while i think of it. you've got street cred i'm sitting here with my almost 17yr old daulter and she think's you cool:yikes:


----------



## ninja

helloooo , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> helloooo , x


help yourself to a drink


----------



## Agility Springer

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Plain orange ice lollies can really help with the sickness! xxx


Hello  not spoken to you in ages, how are you?


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> help yourself to a drink


haha, been doing that all night , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha, been doing that all night , x


It's the only way:thumbup:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> It's the only way:thumbup:


i have tried to get served the last couple of nights and gave up in the end cos nobody even noticed me , so taken to drinking alone , x


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Plain orange ice lollies can really help with the sickness! xxx


Thankyou sweetie!!

I blimmin missed you!!

Sammy:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'll do it now while i think of it. you've got street cred i'm sitting here with my almost 17yr old daulter and she think's you cool:yikes:


Wow blimey!!

Im cool!!

Woohooo!!!

Sammy:w00t:


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> haha, been doing that all night , x


Erro hun !

Sammy and Mum


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Erro hun !
> 
> Sammy and Mum


hello sammy an sammys mum,
how are you tonight, xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello All  how is everyone??


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hello sammy an sammys mum,
> how are you tonight, xx


im ok-ish and im showing my mum how to use PF...
But shes laughing at you lot!
And not paying attention =))

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have tried to get served the last couple of nights and gave up in the end cos nobody even noticed me , so taken to drinking alone , x


oh ssorry pull up a chair sit with us



minni girl said:


> Wow blimey!!
> 
> Im cool!!
> 
> Woohooo!!!
> 
> Sammy:w00t:


oh yes you've made it . she just think's i'm a nutter:w00t:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hello All  how is everyone??


Erro Lovely!!

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Erro Lovely!!
> 
> Sammy


Errrrrrooooooo  i hear your mam is here? Hello Mrs Sammys mum  we have herd lots about you


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Errrrrrooooooo  i hear your mam is here? Hello Mrs Sammys mum  we have herd lots about you


She said to tell you " Hello please call me Diane =) "

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> She said to tell you " Hello please call me Diane =) "
> 
> Sammy


Hello Diane  how are you both tonight then? i hear you like malibu Sammy? Me tooo, its the first drin i ever got drunk on  First drink i ever saw in reverse too  :yikes:


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> im ok-ish and im showing my mum how to use PF...
> But shes laughing at you lot!
> And not paying attention =))
> 
> Sammy


are we that bad ,
i know i may have had a few drinks tonight  (only 1 or 2 that is), xx


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> are we that bad ,
> i know i may have had a few drinks tonight  (only 1 or 2 that is), xx


Yes youre all naughty and im the goodest:wink5:

SAmmy


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> are we that bad ,
> i know i may have had a few drinks tonight  (only 1 or 2 that is), xx


I've only had you seaweed wine sammy most royal mum


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hello Diane  how are you both tonight then? i hear you like malibu Sammy? Me tooo, its the first drin i ever got drunk on  First drink i ever saw in reverse too  :yikes:


I used to love malibu....and i have been in some sorry states with it!
When mum gets to come on line youcan ask her all about it!
hehehehe

Mum said shes well thankyou..shes keeping me company cos i cant sleep..
but shes trying to get me to rest a bit!

Sammy and Mum


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Yes youre all naughty and im the goodest:wink5:
> 
> SAmmy


you sure your mum is still there , are we going to get any good storys about you from her :wink5:, xx


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> I used to love malibu....and i have been in some sorry states with it!
> When mum gets to come on line youcan ask her all about it!
> hehehehe
> 
> Mum said shes well thankyou..shes keeping me company cos i cant sleep..
> but shes trying to get me to rest a bit!
> 
> Sammy and Mum


Ooooh im intrigued  give us a quick tale Diane  

Aww hope you get comfy soon so you can sleep hun


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> you sure your mum is still there , are we going to get any good storys about you from her :wink5:, xx


Nooooo 

Im going now...headache got worsde

Nightn ight sleoope well

love you all:001_wub:
Sammy and mujm

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ninja

nite nite sammy,
sleep well,
take care, xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Nooooo
> 
> Im going now...headache got worsde
> 
> Nightn ight sleoope well
> 
> love you all:001_wub:
> Sammy and mujm
> 
> xxxxxxxx


night sammy sleep well


----------



## Agility Springer

Night lovely, sleep well xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Night lovely, sleep well xxx


you having one for the road or one for our springer's bless em


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> you having one for the road or one for our springer's bless em


One for our Sprigers  im not off yet, although she is  snoring in her bed looool x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> One for our Sprigers  im not off yet, although she is  snoring in her bed looool x


my boy's flat on his back and out for the count, did you see him in my aldum! when he was a baby his my pride an joy


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> you having one for the road or one for our springer's bless em


what about me , i have just cracked another can :thumbup1:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> what about me , i have just cracked another can :thumbup1:, x


omg sorry forgot we put you in the corner:blush2: go on then i'll have 1 more


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> my boy's flat on his back and out for the count, did you see him in my aldum! when he was a baby his my pride an joy


Beautiful dog!! i love springers, ths is my first dog, and i think i will have springers for the rest of my life now  xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Beautiful dog!! i love springers, ths is my first dog, and i think i will have springers for the rest of my life now  xxx


I love my other's but my is my boy!:001_wub:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> omg sorry forgot we put you in the corner:blush2: go on then i'll have 1 more


how come i always get forgotten about , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> how come i always get forgotten about , x


psml you made me spill me drink:yikes:I'll talk to you now have you had a good night


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> I love my other's but my is my boy!:001_wub:


Aww mummys boy


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Aww mummys boy


yeah and he no's it


----------



## ninja

*looks around while still sat in a corner*


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> *looks around while still sat in a corner*


Aw Kira think they all had one too many and passed out on ya. Lightweights, they just don't have your staying power. :laugh:

Early morning Smoothie anyone ??????


----------



## hobo99

Hi rainy
i see something in the corner, do i hear snoring ,

if anyone,s serving i will have an iced coffee and tia maria


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Aw Kira think they all had one too many and passed out on ya. Lightweights, they just don't have your staying power. :laugh:
> 
> Early morning Smoothie anyone ??????


yes please



kira99 said:


> *looks around while still sat in a corner*


You fell asleep! i won't tell anyone this but i had to pick you up three time's:frown2:


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> Hi rainy
> i see something in the corner, do i hear snoring ,
> 
> if anyone,s serving i will have an iced coffee and tia maria


I had to tread over several bodies to get to the bar looks like i disturbed christine :wink:

Mmmmm coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Can't face alcohol 1st thing (i am a true lightweight)


----------



## joote

rainy said:


> Can't face alcohol 1st thing (i am a true lightweight)


Lol i dont think that makes you a true lightweight.... just normal


----------



## Guest

joote said:


> Lol i dont think that makes you a true lightweight.... just normal


Sounds like you need a double espresso today. Morning poppet


----------



## Badger's Mum

well you did tread on me. just coffee for me please


----------



## joote

thanks, lets hope the expresso kick starts me, i need to find the motivation to go and get some milk!


----------



## Guest

Little gentle tune to ease us into the day. My favourite Sunday morning song.

I am making bacon butties for my mob anyone want one

YouTube - Commodores - Easy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Little gentle tune to ease us into the day. My favourite Sunday morning song.
> 
> I am making bacon butties for my mob anyone want one
> 
> YouTube - Commodores - Easy


lovely 

morning sweetie how are you?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lovely
> 
> morning sweetie how are you?


Fabulous thanks. Lovely day happy kids reasonably happy Mr R (but that won't last if i stay on here long)

Off to see my parents today, chill in their garden with a glass or 2.

You nervous??? :w00t:


----------



## Georges Mum

morning guys! I work with two woman(what a joke!) I have worked with these two imbecils for two 1/2 years - we were a team. 
I resigned a month ago and they never said a word.... i left my job this morning late as i was handing over a lot - the sh1ts went home - did not say good bye, did not say goodluck, just went. I am feeling really hurt! I have done them so many favours at work... sorry to whinge on - just a bit shocked they can be so childish and selfish!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Fabulous thanks. Lovely day happy kids reasonably happy Mr R (but that won't last if i stay on here long)
> 
> Off to see my parents today, chill in their garden with a glass or 2.
> 
> You nervous??? :w00t:


lmao no! strangely!

I'm gonna have to work out a way to make him pay for getting given guard duty last night :biggrin5:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> morning guys! I work with two woman(what a joke!) I have worked with these two imbecils for two 1/2 years - we were a team.
> I resigned a month ago and they never said a word.... i left my job this morning late as i was handing over a lot - the sh1ts went home - did not say good bye, did not say goodluck, just went. I am feeling really hurt! I have done them so many favours at work... sorry to whinge on - just a bit shocked they can be so childish and selfish!


Aw that must have hurt.  Maybe they are jealous. The same thing happened to Mr R when he left a job he had been in 10 years. It's kind of a resentment thing, some people feel like you are rejecting them aswell as the job.



billyboysmammy said:


> lmao no! strangely!
> 
> I'm gonna have to work out a way to make him pay for getting given guard duty last night :biggrin5:


WOOOOOooooooooooooo HOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo.

MAKE HIM PAY MAKE HIM PAY (TWICE)


----------



## Badger's Mum

May i have a glass of pims please


----------



## Heavenleigh

christine c said:


> May i have a glass of pims please


Ohhh ages since i have had pimms, can you make it two with loads of ice please


----------



## 3 red dogs

'bout time you lot were here!!
Pimms it is... twice
[/ATTACH]


----------



## 3 red dogs

and again


----------



## Heavenleigh

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22363
> and again


Cheers  It may have taken a while today but i feel like a session coming on, i hope the bar is well stocked :001_tongue:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22363
> and again


Thank's red your best barman around here


----------



## 3 red dogs

One aims to please my dearest.. I'm having a Voddie myself!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> One aims to please my dearest.. I'm having a Voddie myself!!


I'm stuck inside with a puppy that won't leave the other 2alone 2nd jab next week


----------



## noushka05

afternoon folks!!! av you moved in here Christine??


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> afternoon folks!!! av you moved in here Christine??


Only to make it look good for you


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Only to make it look good for you


 i am good Me!!!


----------



## bexy1989

hellloooo 

im hereee 

think i'll haveeee a smirnoff ice today  im feeling in an alcopop mood


----------



## ninja

the staff you have working in here are terrible ,
i havent been able to get served in here for the past few days ,
so i had to have a drink at home last night, but i would have thought somebody would have come round and cleared up for me , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

NooNoo's, don't stand there gibbering .. order a freaking drink woman!! i got bills to pay!! lmao


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> hellloooo
> 
> im hereee
> 
> think i'll haveeee a smirnoff ice today  im feeling in an alcopop mood


hello Bexy (swearer) i dont know what to have


----------



## 3 red dogs

For Bexy!!


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> the staff you have working in here are terrible ,
> i havent been able to get served in here for the past few days ,
> so i had to have a drink at home last night, but i would have thought somebody would have come round and cleared up for me , x


hello Kira poor service lately



3 red dogs said:


> NooNoo's, don't stand there gibbering .. order a freaking drink woman!! i got bills to pay!! lmao


god Chill!!! i'll av a shandy


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

christine c said:


> Only to make it look good for you


How do i always know to find you here girl....Do you need the helpline number..:lol:


----------



## noushka05

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> How do i always know to find you here girl....Do you need the helpline number..:lol:


see Christine!!!! im not the only one noticed!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> the staff you have working in here are terrible ,
> i havent been able to get served in here for the past few days ,
> so i had to have a drink at home last night, but i would have thought somebody would have come round and cleared up for me , x


Kira you fell under the table last nite rainy had to sweep round you


----------



## 3 red dogs

A Shandy!!! FGS woman, we arn't on a gereatric night out with the bingo club here!!
A Shandy!! Good Grief!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> see Christine!!!! im not the only one noticed!!!


:angry: tell the truth i'm here to keep an eye on you



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> How do i always know to find you here girl....Do you need the helpline number..:lol:


:yikes:i was hidding


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> A Shandy!!! FGS woman, we arn't on a gereatric night out with the bingo club here!!
> A Shandy!! Good Grief!!!
> View attachment 22365


PMSL.... am thirsty!!! No bingo tonite then??!!!! Christines gunna go mad!!!:devil:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> Kira you fell under the table last nite rainy had to sweep round you


thats good then :yesnod:,
i am intending to do the same tonight :thumbup:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> PMSL.... am thirsty!!! No bingo tonite then??!!!! Christines gunna go mad!!!:devil:


Sorry red i'll try and look after noushka:


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> thats good then :yesnod:,
> i am intending to do the same tonight :thumbup:, x


well you won't get there by taking up room at the bar and exercising ya jaw Kira, what ya having!!


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Sorry red i'll try and look after noushka:


for looking after me im gunna buy us both a double JD & coke!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> well you won't get there by taking up room at the bar and exercising ya jaw Kira, what ya having!!


Don't give kira too many today red and sit her at a table ready for when shell fall's


----------



## 3 red dogs

no bother, JD and Coke coming up


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, usual crowd in here!! I've just eaten half a packet of chocolate hobnobs, I should be working. Can I have something that will stop the guilt nags!!

xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> Don't give kira too many today red and sit her at a table ready for when shell fall's


its not a problem hun, i've had seat belts fitted at the bar for just such emergencies!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shazach said:


> Evening all, usual crowd in here!! I've just eaten half a packet of chocolate hobnobs, I should be working. Can I have something that will stop the guilt nags!!
> 
> xx


you name it shaz, we got it!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> no bother, JD and Coke coming up
> View attachment 22366
> 
> View attachment 22366


 thankyou Red!!

Evenin Shaz i like hob nobs dipped in my thistle tea


----------



## ninja

think i will start with a bacardi and coke today, x


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> thankyou Red!!
> 
> Evenin Shaz i like hob nobs dipped in my thistle tea


No Hon, much better in yorkshire tea! (Don't tell Sammy )


----------



## 3 red dogs

one barcardi and coke for the cute one in the corner!


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> think i will start with a bacardi and coke today, x


are you shaw about the coke?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hmmmmm just a thought lol, here we have Red serving our drinks sooooo he's our very own butler, so just a play on words and names pmsl, we ought to call him "Rehtt Butler" pmsl get it???







?*


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> No Hon, much better in yorkshire tea! (Don't tell Sammy )


ooo yorkshire tea!! cant beat it!!!:thumbupi wont tell)


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> one barcardi and coke for the cute one in the corner!
> View attachment 22367


thank you very much :smile5:, x



christine c said:


> are you shaw about the coke?


only for the first couple , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

ladywiccana said:


> *Hmmmmm just a thought lol, here we have Red serving our drinks sooooo he's our very own butler, so just a play on words and names pmsl, we ought to call him "Rehtt Butler" pmsl get it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*


 you nutter


----------



## noushka05

ladywiccana said:


> *Hmmmmm just a thought lol, here we have Red serving our drinks sooooo he's our very own butler, so just a play on words and names pmsl, we ought to call him "Rehtt Butler" pmsl get it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*


hehehe thats clever lol(i luv mutley!!!)


----------



## vickie1985

no tipples for me tonight, i think ive had too much sun  

been to Twycross zoo, had a fantastic time, but as we got near home this awfull migraine kicked in, my eyes are streaming too


----------



## Shazach

ladywiccana said:


> *Hmmmmm just a thought lol, here we have Red serving our drinks sooooo he's our very own butler, so just a play on words and names pmsl, we ought to call him "Rehtt Butler" pmsl get it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*


Hehee, funny lady!!


----------



## noushka05

vickie1985 said:


> no tipples for me tonight, i think ive had too much sun
> 
> been to Twycross zoo, had a fantastic time, but as we got near home this awfull migraine kicked in, my eyes are streaming too


av you got took some pain killers?


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> no tipples for me tonight, i think ive had too much sun
> 
> been to Twycross zoo, had a fantastic time, but as we got near home this awfull migraine kicked in, my eyes are streaming too


you poor thing hope you feel better soon


----------



## 3 red dogs

i have Cocoldamol on optic to vickie hun, if it helps any


----------



## vickie1985

noushka05 said:


> av you got took some pain killers?


Ive taken 2 ibuprofen about an hour ago, its not helping, so i might take 2 paros too, fingers crossed it will do the trick


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> i have Cocoldamol on optic to vickie hun, if it helps any


ouuuu hummm can i take them with ibuprofen? im not sure.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well i can pop over and give ya a rub done with a wet radio times if that'll help


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> i have Cocoldamol on optic to vickie hun, if it helps any


LOL what else you got in them bottles



vickie1985 said:


> Ive taken 2 ibuprofen about an hour ago, its not helping, so i might take 2 paros too, fingers crossed it will do the trick


migraleve are really good, hope you feel better soon


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> Well i can pop over and give ya a rub done with a wet radio times if that'll help


What the heck, why not...just might work! lol



noushka05 said:


> migraleve are really good, hope you feel better soon


thanks, i will have to get some and keep them in, these headaches are coming a bit too often for my liking just lately. i think its the changes in the weather


----------



## 3 red dogs

who knows Noo Noo's but if you lot keep drinking like you do the neighbours are going to complain about the state of my storage area


----------



## vickie1985

lol in that case, we need to drink faster!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> who knows Noo Noo's but if you lot keep drinking like you do the neighbours are going to complain about the state of my storage area
> View attachment 22368


we'll soon get rid of that lot for you!!:thumbup1:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm banking on you getting rid of it Noo Noo's, got another 15 trucks turning up tomorrow!! 
Now less of this Shandy lark, and get a proper drink!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> we'll soon get rid of that lot for you!!:thumbup1:


 you said you don't drink much


----------



## Ladywiccana

christine c said:


> you nutter


*PMSL thanks i think







*



noushka05 said:


> hehehe thats clever lol(i luv mutley!!!)


*Glad some1 got it pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL thanks i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Glad some1 got it pmsl *


she had to explain it to me, i'm still a bit young to be watching Clark Gable!!!


----------



## vickie1985

Clarke who??


----------



## 3 red dogs

vickie1985 said:


> Clarke who??


Funny that!! thats what i said! lmao


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> Funny that!! thats what i said! lmao


lmao i really am too young. thats my excuse anyway

EDIT: we are all too young, that guy was born in 1901
yes im sad enough to hav googled him!


----------



## Shazach

vickie1985 said:


> lmao i really am too young. thats my excuse anyway
> 
> EDIT: we are all too young, that guy was born in 1901
> yes im sad enough to hav googled him!


Lady, you have got to watch Gone with the Wind, classic film and a sultry Clarke Gable! 

Another drink for me Red, slide it down the bar will you?!


----------



## vickie1985

Shazach said:


> Lady, you have got to watch Gone with the Wind, classic film and a sultry Clarke Gable!
> 
> Another drink for me Red, slide it down the bar will you?!


oh ive seen that, when i was little though. i will look out for it 
he does look rather yummy back in his day hehe :hand:


----------



## Guest

Can someone PLEASE get me a large one.

Had a lovely day at my Mums with the kids then got home (1 hours drive) to realise i left my keys at her house. Took half an hour to knock the teenage girls next door up for the spare key by which time kids were whining and the dog was loopy 

Not in the greatest of moods. Was a lovely day though, summers here grab it while you can


----------



## Badger's Mum

and one for me please, kira's quiet is she asleep


----------



## Shazach

vickie1985 said:


> oh ive seen that, when i was little though. i will look out for it
> he does look rather yummy back in his day hehe :hand:


Exactly!! I was a rather dramatic child and used to practice swooniing like Vivien leigh.....

Why am I telling you all this???? Red, have you been spiking my drinks??


----------



## 3 red dogs

Come on girls, tell me what ya wanting, i got rainy wanting ' a large one'.. i'm not even willing to comment on that! and your all asking for refils, but canny remember what ya wanting!


----------



## bexy1989

make mine a malibu and coke noww 

phheww that quiz took a while and of course i had to be nosy and read everyone elses


----------



## vickie1985

i could do with a large whack on the head to knock me out untill this bad head has gone


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Exactly!! I was a rather dramatic child and used to practice swooniing like Vivien leigh.....
> 
> Why am I telling you all this???? Red, have you been spiking my drinks??


Any of that on You tube i could do with a good laugh.



3 red dogs said:


> Come on girls, tell me what ya wanting, i got rainy wanting ' a large one'.. i'm not even willing to comment on that! and your all asking for refils, but canny remember what ya wanting!


Well as i say if you are going to have one have a large one


----------



## vickie1985

rainy said:


> Can someone PLEASE get me a large one.
> 
> Had a lovely day at my Mums with the kids then got home (1 hours drive) to realise i left my keys at her house. Took half an hour to knock the teenage girls next door up for the spare key by which time kids were whining and the dog was loopy
> 
> Not in the greatest of moods. Was a lovely day though, summers here grab it while you can


at least you have had a lovely day to look back on now you got in! 
i had a lovely day too....seen my family in their natural habitat (the zoo) lol


----------



## Heavenleigh

I've finished my pimms and the sun is going in think i need something a little stronger! Can i order a Glemnorangie with a dash of water please , i need and deserve it :0)


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> I'm banking on you getting rid of it Noo Noo's, got another 15 trucks turning up tomorrow!!
> Now less of this Shandy lark, and get a proper drink!!!


a tripple JD then!!!



christine c said:


> you said you don't drink much


im keeping up with you Lady!!



ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL thanks i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Glad some1 got it pmsl *


thats cos im clever!



3 red dogs said:


> she had to explain it to me, i'm still a bit young to be watching Clark Gable!!!


cheek!!


----------



## bexy1989

*taps impaitently (sp?)* 

im still waiting for my 2nd drink


----------



## 3 red dogs

one malibu and coke, and a hit on the head.


----------



## Ladywiccana

=noushka05;675935]a tripple JD then!!!

*Hmmmmmmmmm Heaven  lol a tripple JD lmao :hand:*


----------



## vickie1985

one of my kittens has an order

ttgggggg.,vccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc 

there was also a little meow at the end which im sure means please.


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> Come on girls, tell me what ya wanting, i got rainy wanting ' a large one'.. i'm not even willing to comment on that! and your all asking for refils, but canny remember what ya wanting!


I'll have anything with a bit of fizz please, ad make mine a large one too 



rainy said:


> Any of that on You tube i could do with a good laugh.
> 
> Well as i say if you are going to have one have a large one


Hey you, we is cross posting again!! :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Glen and water for you my dear, !


----------



## bexy1989

thank you red at least someone knows what they are doing


----------



## 3 red dogs

Champers for Shaz


----------



## 3 red dogs

Right, whos still waiting??


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> Right, whos still waiting??


my lil kitten 2, hes sat on my tummy while im layed on the sofa, been so patient bless him


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> at least you have had a lovely day to look back on now you got in!
> i had a lovely day too....seen my family in their natural habitat (the zoo) lol


Sounds like my lot 



3 red dogs said:


> Right, whos still waiting??


I am still waiting for a large one


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> Sounds like my lot
> 
> I am still waiting for a large one


normally hun, on any other forum, i would oblige but this will have to do on a family site


----------



## Guest

evening all  whos bar staff today? and can i please have my normal please


----------



## noushka05

ladywiccana said:


> =noushka05;675935]a tripple JD then!!!
> 
> *Hmmmmmmmmm Heaven  lol a tripple JD lmao :hand:*


hehe am ready for another now! its going down like pop


----------



## 3 red dogs

i'm serving tonight DD so theres nothing normal here, what ya wanting?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i'm serving tonight DD so theres nothing normal here, what ya wanting?


great the best bar man  i will have a bucket of vodka please with lots of ice and lemons


----------



## 3 red dogs

Right, let me work on that, and Noo Noo's to, shes raving!!!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Right, let me work on that, and Noo Noo's to, shes raving!!!


i hope you dont mean raving mad!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> normally hun, on any other forum, i would oblige but this will have to do on a family site
> 
> View attachment 22374


Awww you're no fun :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## 3 red dogs

more JD for Noo Noos!


----------



## Shazach

Any fud? I'm hungry......


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> great the best bar man  i will have a bucket of vodka please with lots of ice and lemons



































For my favourite voddie drinker!!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22376
> 
> more JD for Noo Noos!


Cheers i think its gone to me head:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22377
> 
> 
> View attachment 22378
> 
> 
> View attachment 22379
> 
> 
> View attachment 22380
> 
> 
> For my favourite voddie drinker!!


haha thanks gulp gulp thats soo refreshing thanks :drool: this should last me a while


----------



## 3 red dogs

Nibbles anyone


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22381
> 
> 
> View attachment 22382
> 
> 
> View attachment 22383
> 
> 
> Nibbles anyone


i eaten all the crisps i think you need to re stock bud.!!!
im in for a longgggg night im 999.999% diva is going to have her pups very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

more Crisps for the expectant mother!!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> i eaten all the crisps i think you need to re stock bud.!!!
> im in for a longgggg night im 999.999% diva is going to have her pups very soon :thumbsup:


im excited!! you better not drink much more, just av another bucket or two


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22384
> 
> 
> more Crisps for the expectant mother!!!


thanks red your a diamond  
not that im the expectant mother :yikes:


noushka05 said:


> im excited!! you better not drink much more, just av another bucket or two


just another 2 or 3 will be fine :laugh:
everthings ready like it has been for 2 bloody weeks....


----------



## Guest

its not much fun drinking on my own


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'll have a coke please


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> its not much fun drinking on my own


I'm here!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

i noticed that to DD, i was flat out earlier, and now its real quiet.. is there football on tonight??


----------



## Guest

errl im not sytaying lomg
i cmae to see how my favortie friends are?

sammyu


----------



## Guest

i hate foot ball brb diva is pushing  just goin to get mum some stuff


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> errl im not sytaying lomg
> i cmae to see how my favortie friends are?
> 
> sammyu


they are all drunk


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> errl im not sytaying lomg
> i cmae to see how my favortie friends are?
> 
> sammyu


Erro Darlin', hows you? Quick drink whilst you're here?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Minni, my bestest girl and goddess of the forum, full of wit and charm, and a great bum to.. frog spawn tea is off hun, but could i interest you in a large voddie??


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bordy!! what ya having Brother, on me!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Erro Darlin', hows you? Quick drink whilst you're here?


yehhs plesea mum her e..she syas hello

Asmmty


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Minni, my bestest girl and goddess of the forum, full of wit and charm, and a great bum to.. frog spawn tea is off hun, but could i interest you in a large voddie??


yesh plesea!!
mum wntsa a shreey
Smmya


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> yehhs plesea mum her e..she syas hello
> 
> Asmmty


hi mam:001_tt1:...............


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> yehhs plesea mum her e..she syas hello
> 
> Asmmty


Erro Sammy's Mum


----------



## Guest

pass us a drinky!

am glued to dd's thread! puppys are arriving


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> hi mam:001_tt1:...............


Hello Pleased to meet you,Im Diane


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Erro Sammy's Mum


Hello, Nice to meet you too
I'm Diane


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Hello Pleased to meet you,Im Diane


Hello Diane!!  Are you as lovely as your daughter?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Hi sammys mum!

lovely to have you joining this rabble in the bar tonight


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> pass us a drinky!
> 
> am glued to dd's thread! puppys are arriving


And about time to
DRINK'S ALL ROUND THEN. 
hi sammy how you and your mum today


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sherry for mum







Maccy D's For Mac







and a coke and a hug for Sammy!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

billyboysmammy said:


> pass us a drinky!
> 
> am glued to dd's thread! puppys are arriving


wat ya needing Billy?


----------



## Guest

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :thumbup:


Shazach said:


> Hello Diane!!  Are you as lovely as your daughter?
> 
> Sh x


----------



## Heavenleigh

The whisky has given me heartburn i think i need a shot of peppermint followed by a G&T can you tell i'm not fussy about my drinks? lol


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hello Diane!!  Are you as lovely as your daughter?
> 
> Sh x


No, My lovely girl is much much nicer than me


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> wat ya needing Billy?


hmmm i'm torn!

Big glass of pimms or a big pint of stella lol!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> And about time to
> DRINK'S ALL ROUND THEN.
> hi sammy how you and your mum today


Hello again Chris,Samantha is'nt feeling to good today,but she's sat here reading all the messages


----------



## 3 red dogs

peppermint Cordial 







followed by







for the one that fell from heaven!


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> No, My lovely girl is much much nicer than me


Awww, Red, another Sherry for Diane please.
Glad Sammy's teaching you what to do Diane, it will be a pleasure to chat to you both 
Give her a hug from me xx

(Watch out for Bordie, he's cheeky but he's lovely really underneath )


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Sherry for mum
> View attachment 22385
> 
> Maccy D's For Mac
> View attachment 22386
> 
> and a coke and a hug for Sammy!!
> View attachment 22387
> 
> 
> View attachment 22388


Samantha said to thank-you and you made her smile.

I have to go and bath the little one's, Samantha say's Goodnight to you all
she will be back soon when she is feeling much better
Thank-you for caring about my lass
You make her smile
Di x


----------



## 3 red dogs

For Young Billy me girl
Take ya choose hun


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, Red, another Sherry for Diane please.
> Glad Sammy's teaching you what to do Diane, it will be a pleasure to chat to you both
> Give her a hug from me xx
> 
> (Watch out for Bordie, he's cheeky but he's lovely really underneath )


I have hugged her for you,and we think she has a soft spot for borderer and 3red dogs

I made her blush haha!

Di x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Samantha said to thank-you and you made her smile.
> 
> I have to go and bath the little one's, Samantha say's Goodnight to you all
> she will be back soon when she is feeling much better
> Thank-you for caring about my lass
> You make her smile
> Di x


she makes us smile


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I have hugged her for you,and we think she has a soft spot for borderer and 3red dogs
> 
> I made her blush haha!
> 
> Di x


pmsl 

_shhhh dont tell her i told you but she has a massive crush on bordie and red _

shhhhhhh


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Hello again Chris,Samantha is'nt feeling to good today,but she's sat here reading all the messages


oh sorry to hear that. hope she having a laugh then


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> I have hugged her for you,and we think she has a soft spot for borderer and 3red dogs
> 
> I made her blush haha!
> 
> Di x


we all got a soft spot for our sammy to Di, believe me!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm i'm torn!
> 
> Big glass of pimms or a big pint of stella lol!


HAven't you had enough today  Come on how did it go 



minni girl said:


> Hello again Chris,Samantha is'nt feeling to good today,but she's sat here reading all the messages


Hello Lovely Sammys Lovely Mummy 

Oh i think i may have missed ya xx

OK guys i have had a couple of large ones a shot of smarties from the seetie tin and i am buzzin anyone for a tune. Who fancies jumping about abit

YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Samantha said to thank-you and you made her smile.
> 
> I have to go and bath the little one's, Samantha say's Goodnight to you all
> she will be back soon when she is feeling much better
> Thank-you for caring about my lass
> You make her smile
> Di x


She makes us smile :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> HAven't you had enough today  Come on how did it go
> 
> Hello Lovely Sammys Lovely Mummy
> 
> Oh i think i may have missed ya xx
> 
> OK guys i have had a couple of large ones a shot of smarties from the seetie tin and i am buzzin anyone for a tune. Who fancies jumping about abit
> 
> YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now


dammit i knew someone would remember!

he took me to henley! champagne and strawberries on the riverbank! :drool:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl
> 
> _shhhh dont tell her i told you but she has a massive crush on bordie and red _
> 
> shhhhhhh


 BIG CUDDLE FROM BORDIE:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## 3 red dogs

borderer said:


> BIG CUDDLE FROM BORDIE:001_wub: :001_wub:


And a Big Slurpy Kiss from Red ( to sammy, not Bordy!!)


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> I have hugged her for you,and we think she has a soft spot for borderer and 3red dogs
> 
> I made her blush haha!
> 
> Di x


We all do Di!! 
Speak soon xx


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> And a Big Slurpy Kiss from Red ( to sammy, not Bordy!!)


PHEW WAS GETTIN WORRIED THERE RED


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> dammit i knew someone would remember!
> 
> he took me to henley! champagne and strawberries on the riverbank! :drool:


Oooh, sounds like a good one, any juicy stories?? :devil:


----------



## 3 red dogs

borderer said:


> PHEW WAS GETTIN WORRIED THERE RED


not half as much as me mate, you aint even got ya teeth in!! pmsl!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm i'm torn!
> 
> Big glass of pimms or a big pint of stella lol!





minni girl said:


> Hello again Chris,Samantha is'nt feeling to good today,but she's sat here reading all the messages





billyboysmammy said:


> dammit i knew someone would remember!
> 
> he took me to henley! champagne and strawberries on the riverbank! :drool:


Sounds fabulous. Did he make it up to you :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> not half as much as me mate, you aint even got ya teeth in!! pmsl!!


i thought you was tryin ta get ya teeth in


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Oooh, sounds like a good one, any juicy stories?? :devil:





rainy said:


> Sounds fabulous. Did he make it up to you :devil::devil::devil:


erm









:ihih:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> not half as much as me mate, you aint even got ya teeth in!! pmsl!!


Drink all over puter now! pmsl!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Drink all over puter now! pmsl!


When you seeing him next?


----------



## Guest

Thursday i think, but then not for over a week, as it will be my weekend with the kids and i have a 40th birthday party to go to on sat night lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Thursday i think, but then not for over a week, as it will be my weekend with the kids and i have a 40th birthday party to go to on sat night lol


Not ready to take him with you yet then


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Not ready to take him with you yet then


Oooh that's a good idea


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a glass of coke please


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Can i have a glass of coke please


Coke???? No vodka???


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Not ready to take him with you yet then


lmao! i would but i have a feeling it wont be his thing.... its a ladies only night :tongue_smilie:
baby oil and lots of young fit fellas....

although what i couldnt do with a couple of hours and a bottle of babyoil


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hello again Chris,Samantha is'nt feeling to good today,but she's sat here reading all the messages


send my love to her and big hugsssss 
i will let her know again when next pup is out as she asked


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao! i would but i have a feeling it wont be his thing.... its a ladies only night :tongue_smilie:
> baby oil and lots of young fit fellas....
> 
> although what i couldnt do with a couple of hours and a bottle of babyoil


LMAO. I am sure he would be happy to indulge you


----------



## Badger's Mum

Shazach said:


> Coke???? No vodka???


No not to night got to go to work in the morning!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Coke for christine


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao! i would but i have a feeling it wont be his thing.... its a ladies only night :tongue_smilie:
> baby oil and lots of young fit fellas....
> 
> although what i couldnt do with a couple of hours and a bottle of babyoil


ROFL, he might learn some moves for later....


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22410
> 
> 
> Coke for christine


thank's red


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22410
> 
> 
> Coke for christine


NO can we have drink's all round for kerry's new baby's


----------



## Guest

yeah another bucket of vodka as il be up all week now haha


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> yeah another bucket of vodka as il be up all week now haha


look's like it's just you and me chuck


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> look's like it's just you and me chuck


sure does oh well thats a bucket of vodka each i need it hehe

hows my little badger


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> sure does oh well thats a bucket of vodka each i need it hehe
> 
> hows my little badger


I bet you do? are they all sleeping or do they feed?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I bet you do? are they all sleeping or do they feed?


some are sleeping some are suckling 
they sound so cute


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Good evening all, what we drinking tonight????? I've been on 3 walks with the dogs today and we're all cream crackered!!!

how are you all???xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> some are sleeping some are suckling
> they sound so cute


I've never bred any of mine, my friend who come's and groom's ben does though. are they sold already or do you wait?


----------



## Badger's Mum

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Good evening all, what we drinking tonight????? I've been on 3 walks with the dogs today and we're all cream crackered!!!
> 
> how are you all???xxx


I'll have what ever your on my angel


----------



## Badger's Mum

kerry can't stay up much longer i'm knackered! enjoy your puppy's lastone out lock the door


----------



## ninja

*peeps arond the door*

blimey its a bit quiet in here tonight, x


----------



## Guest

right im back i think thats all done now 
thanks all guys now get me a drinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> *peeps arond the door*
> 
> blimey its a bit quiet in here tonight, x


hello



DevilDogz said:


> right im back i think thats all done now
> thanks all guys now get me a drinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


here you go can i go to bed now though


----------



## Guest

you can go to bed if you like sweetie hehe 
sleep well and thanks for the drink  your a star xxxxx


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> hello
> 
> here you go can i go to bed now though


im not tired , so you have to stay here, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> im not tired , so you have to stay here, x


10 more min's then i got to:crazy:


----------



## ninja

you mean i will have to sit here and drink on my own , x


----------



## Guest

no i am here


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> you mean i will have to sit here and drink on my own , x


oh no they'l find you under the table again


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> no i am here


hello you,x



christine c said:


> oh no they'l find you under the table again


best place to be, means it was a good night , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> hello you,x
> 
> best place to be, means it was a good night , x


oh your so right


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> oh your so right


yep, and im still working on it , just to make sure i get it right , x


----------



## Guest

evening all anyone care to join me for a drink


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> evening all anyone care to join me for a drink


Definatly I know its a bit early but it is bank holiday and as we're having traditional weather we need a drink too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Definatly I know its a bit early but it is bank holiday and as we're having traditional weather we need a drink too:thumbup::thumbup:


what will you have 
will a vodka do? \_/


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> what will you have
> will a vodka do? \_/


Go on then just a large one:devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> what will you have
> will a vodka do? \_/


That will do me as well, Have you found kira yet:lol:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> That will do me as well, Have you found kira yet:lol:


\_/ no i havent found her i thought she might catch us in here  but she hasnt peeped her head around the door yet :lol:
\_/ one for me \_/ one for you :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## bird

Ooh starting to feel human again, can I have another please you make em soo nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ no i havent found her i thought she might catch us in here  but she hasnt peeped her head around the door yet :lol:
> \_/ one for me \_/ one for you :eek6: :eek6:


we better look under the table's again


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Ooh starting to feel human again, can I have another please you make em soo nice:thumbsup:


that must be because i only put a drop of coke in hehe the rest was all vodka 
\_/ \_/ have to on me :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## Guest

kira as been sighted hanging off the bar  she coming to join in xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> kira as been sighted hanging off the bar  she coming to join in xx


Best get her a double i'm buying


----------



## Guest

\_/ you didnt buy me a double


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> that must be because i only put a drop of coke in hehe the rest was all vodka
> \_/ \_/ have to on me :eek6: :eek6:


Well dont want too much coke, bad for the diet:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Well dont want too much coke, bad for the diet:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


pmsl soo true :laugh:
i only like diet coke but its doesnt do much when eaten a burger at the same time  :yikes:


----------



## Badger's Mum

where's red today?


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl soo true :laugh:
> i only like diet coke but its doesnt do much when eaten a burger at the same time  :yikes:


Does count, minimizes the damage it woulc be worse if you had a burger with a full coke:001_cool:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Does count, minimizes the damage it woulc be worse if you had a burger with a full coke:001_cool:


pmsl true so im saving abit of my body then :aureola:

i dont christine i havent seen him all day

RED COME OUT WERE EVER YOU ARE..!
OR CHRISTINE AND BADGER ARE COMING TO GET YOU


----------



## Guest

Can someone do me a glass of red to go with the roast beef i am cooking 

Going to take a chilled bottle of white to the park with the kids after dinner so just a small one for me for now


----------



## reddogsX3

christine c said:


> where's red today?


he is still at work and then the pub so wont be home til bout 8ish

wendy


----------



## bird

rainy said:


> Can someone do me a glass of red to go with the roast beef i am cooking
> 
> Going to take a chilled bottle of white to the park with the kids after dinner so just a small one for me for now


Dont do small on bank holidays


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> he is still at work and then the pub so wont be home til bout 8ish
> 
> wendy


Hi wendy, haven't caught up with you in ages xx

Are you better now? Did you see all the nice things Mr Red said about you in Miss sunnys thread ?? Definately worth some brownie points :thumbsup:



bird said:


> Dont do small on bank holidays


Oh go on then do us a bucket


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> he is still at work and then the pub so wont be home til bout 8ish
> 
> wendy


I'll buy you a drink then


----------



## reddogsX3

yup am soooooooooooooooo much better now.

not sure what mood red will be in today as it is first day as 'mr boss man' so he will prob need about 15 large voddies when he gets home. lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yup am soooooooooooooooo much better now.
> 
> not sure what mood red will be in today as it is first day as 'mr boss man' so he will prob need about 15 large voddies when he gets home. lol
> 
> wendy


LOL did he take his bat with him or did he borrow DTs Muppet launcher


----------



## bird

reddogsX3 said:


> yup am soooooooooooooooo much better now.
> 
> not sure what mood red will be in today as it is first day as 'mr boss man' so he will prob need about 15 large voddies when he gets home. lol
> 
> wendy


He'll prob say its stressful at the top and needs some tlc as well as the vodka


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yup am soooooooooooooooo much better now.
> 
> not sure what mood red will be in today as it is first day as 'mr boss man' so he will prob need about 15 large voddies when he gets home. lol
> 
> wendy


Glad your feeling better , we dont have to listen to reds tales of woe now 

My friends that were coming over for a meal have bailed as we have a thunder storm lol, and the kids have gone back to their dads for a bbq (pmsl), so am off out on an impromptu date with my top gun   :yesnod:

I could do with a drink , been feeling really low today after losing another kitten, so going out tonight is just what i need. Wont be out long as i cant find anyone to babysit the remaining kitty, but even so its nice to be going.

sal x


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Glad your feeling better , we dont have to listen to reds tales of woe now
> 
> My friends that were coming over for a meal have bailed as we have a thunder storm lol, and the kids have gone back to their dads for a bbq (pmsl), so am off out on an impromptu date with my top gun   :yesnod:
> 
> I could do with a drink , been feeling really low today after losing another kitten, so going out tonight is just what i need. Wont be out long as i cant find anyone to babysit the remaining kitty, but even so its nice to be going.
> 
> sal x


have a glass brfore you go though sorry about your kitten's


----------



## Guest

any room for a small one


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> any room for a small one


yeah what are we drinking now


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> any room for a small one


of course there is! Time to wet the babies heads... again :devil:

How are they doing?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah what are we drinking now


a bucket of vodka of course  so get two straws :yikes:


billyboysmammy said:


> of course there is! Time to wet the babies heads... again :devil:
> 
> How are they doing?


they are all doing really well going to weigh them in a bit were wanted to leave it later so its near on to 24hours after birth if that makes sense hehe


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> a bucket of vodka of course  so get two straws :yikes:
> 
> they are all doing really well going to weigh them in a bit were wanted to leave it later so its near on to 24hours after birth if that makes sense hehe


ok I'll go and find them


----------



## Guest

Erro...please can i have a pint of lagar and lime please....with a cherry?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

|_|? one pint for a lovely sammy  can i tempted you to a bag of crisps?


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro...please can i have a pint of lagar and lime please....with a cherry?
> 
> Sammy


I could do with one of those please Sammy is your mum with you tonight?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I could do with one of those please Sammy is your mum with you tonight?


here you go
|_|? |_|? you can have two as you gulp yours  :drool: and sammy sips


----------



## ninja

hello ,
any chance of getting served in here tonight , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> hello ,
> any chance of getting served in here tonight , x


OMG we've bin looking under the table's for you where have you bin


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hello ,
> any chance of getting served in here tonight , x


what would you like?
a pint |_|? or a vodka \_/ here have both one me :blink:


----------



## Shazach

Evening all! Has everybody gone or have you all got your lights switched off? 

Sh x


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> here you go
> |_|? |_|? you can have two as you gulp yours  :drool: and sammy sips


:dita:


----------



## Guest

here you go shaz \_/  the llights are off because i have a headache


----------



## Guest

I am back. Line them up 

Mr R is a moddy wotsit and i have just had a big tantrum 

It's great fun in my house tonight :w00t:


----------



## noushka05

hello can i have a quick half a cider please? cant stay long my ironings touching the ceiling!!! & everyones moaning theyve nowt to wear


----------



## Guest

here you go rainy 
\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
here you can have them all on me


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> here you go shaz \_/  the llights are off because i have a headache


you'll be fine drink's all round please:001_tt1:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> what would you like?
> a pint |_|? or a vodka \_/ here have both one me :blink:


already had a stella or 3 , so im a roll for tonight , x


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hello can i have a quick half a cider please? cant stay long my ironings touching the ceiling!!! & everyones moaning theyve nowt to wear


|_|? here you go  :blink:
noushka shall not be moved


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> here you go rainy
> \_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
> here you can have them all on me


I tell you what i bloomin need them. MEN ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Guest

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/\-/
helo your selves


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> already had a stella or 3 , so im a roll for tonight , x





DevilDogz said:


> |_|? here you go  :blink:
> noushka shall not be moved





noushka05 said:


> hello can i have a quick half a cider please? cant stay long my ironings touching the ceiling!!! & everyones moaning theyve nowt to wear


Tip of the day if it's not done by now leave it


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> |_|? here you go  :blink:
> noushka shall not be moved


thankyou DD youre very efficient tonight...

afraid i've got to move soon, you know im a slave to the house!!!


----------



## Guest

good tip christine   tell noushka that
noushka shall not be moved shall not be moved shall not bed moved


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> thankyou DD youre very efficient tonight...
> 
> afraid i've got to move soon, you know im a slave to the house!!!


i am and i can bribe you with karmas look alike i will have to find karmas day old pictures to show you how they are soo the same  :ihih:
but we understand you have better things to do than to sit and talk to us :001_unsure: :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I could do with one of those please Sammy is your mum with you tonight?


Erro Christine..no mum is bathing children..but shes will come and sit with me later..when shes finished ..
im sorry im late replying but my fingers dont seem to know what my brain wants to tyoe tonight

Blimmin fingers!

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro Christine..no mum is bathing children..but shes will come and sit with me later..when shes finished ..
> im sorry im late replying but my fingers dont seem to know what my brain wants to tyoe tonight
> 
> Blimmin fingers!
> 
> Sammy


your still faster than me:yikes:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> your still faster than me:yikes:


And her spelling better :ciappa:


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Tip of the day if it's not done by now leave it





DevilDogz said:


> good tip christine   tell noushka that
> noushka shall not be moved shall not be moved shall not bed moved





DevilDogz said:


> i am and i can bribe you with karmas look alike i will have to find karmas day old pictures to show you how they are soo the same  :ihih:
> but we understand you have better things to do than to sit and talk to us :001_unsure: :001_unsure:


ok i'll stay pour me another!!you lot are such a bad influence!!!!(god my family use to look so Smart:sad



minni girl said:


> Erro Christine..no mum is bathing children..but shes will come and sit with me later..when shes finished ..
> im sorry im late replying but my fingers dont seem to know what my brain wants to tyoe tonight
> 
> Blimmin fingers!
> 
> Sammy


Hello you!!!


----------



## Guest

yay noushka is being bad being bad being bad and not doing her washing now her family is not smart 
you dont have to stay you go if you like  
|_|? \_/ \-/

ps my first pup was born 24 hours ago in 4minutes


----------



## Guest

Erro noushka!!

Naughty non ironer!!

#SAmmy


----------



## 3 red dogs

DD my dearest.. can i have a large voddie and coke please, and can you please tell me how many pups yu ended up with coz i'm to lazy to trawl through the other thread to find out.. hope they is all well!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> DD my dearest.. can i have a large voddie and coke please, and can you please tell me how many pups yu ended up with coz i'm to lazy to trawl through the other thread to find out.. hope they is all well!


\_/ here you go 
ok she had 8 
3 were born dead mum tried everythink with all 3 of them but 2 wasnt coming through  but the other one came through after mum gave her mouth to mouth but we did lose another one during the night 
so out of 8 2 were born dead and 1 died leaving us with 5


----------



## 3 red dogs

awww, 5 wee puppies to look after.. well your'll have ya hands full there girl.


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> yay noushka is being bad being bad being bad and not doing her washing now her family is not smart
> you dont have to stay you go if you like
> |_|? \_/ \-/
> 
> ps my first pup was born 24 hours ago in 4minutes


is that another one of your poems!! 

aww almost 1 day old



minni girl said:


> Erro noushka!!
> 
> Naughty non ironer!!
> 
> #SAmmy


my poor creased & crinkley family!!!:devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> And her spelling better :ciappa:


 and she's funnier than me:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> awww, 5 wee puppies to look after.. well your'll have ya hands full there girl.


I think your right hehe  you can all follow there little lives  i put pictures up i can remeber what page but its quiet far back if you want to look



noushka05 said:


> is that another one of your poems!!
> 
> aww almost 1 day old
> 
> my poor creased & crinkley family!!!:devil:


my poems are really good :w00t:

i know bless them


----------



## Guest

DD please can i have a Vodka and lucozade ?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> DD please can i have a Vodka and lucozade ?
> 
> Sammy


of course my lovely here you go
\_/ your on a role tonight arent ya :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Ey Up girls the talents arrived. Evenin Red


----------



## Nicky09

DD can I have a hot chocolate please?


----------



## Guest

here you go nicky (_)B with whipped cream


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> here you go nicky (_)B with whipped cream


Can i have one please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Can i have one please


(_)B with double whipped cream  and choclate sprinkles


----------



## Guest

did anyone else notice that noushka disappeared


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> (_)B with double whipped cream  and choclate sprinkles


yes please:thumbup:



DevilDogz said:


> did anyone else notice that noushka disappeared


she's under the table


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yes please:thumbup:
> 
> she's under the table


Has Red disappeared too. Is it her turn to snog him tonight :lol:


----------



## Guest

so thats now noushka and kira under the table gosh looks like the parties better under there


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Has Red disappeared too. Is it her turn to snog him tonight :lol:





DevilDogz said:


> so thats now noushka and kira under the table gosh looks like the parties better under there


I'M SAYING NOTHING:eek6:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'M SAYING NOTHING:eek6:


Every bar needs some entertainment


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Every bar needs some entertainment


Oh yes:crazy:


----------



## Guest

OMG....

Guess what..mum and dad are walking around the garden............................................holding hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ewwwww
ewwwwww
ewwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> did anyone else notice that noushka disappeared





christine c said:


> yes please:thumbup:
> 
> she's under the table





DevilDogz said:


> so thats now noushka and kira under the table gosh looks like the parties better under there





christine c said:


> I'M SAYING NOTHING:eek6:


oi you two me & Kira were powdering our noses!!!:yikes:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oi you two me & Kira were powdering our noses!!!:yikes:


powdering you noses hehe :lol:

im a natural beauty :eek6:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> OMG....
> 
> Guess what..mum and dad are walking around the garden............................................holding hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ewwwww
> ewwwwww
> ewwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


hehe sammy shall we all walk round the agrden holing hands with them


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> hehe sammy shall we all walk round the agrden holing hands with them


Not up to the walking bit...but heck yes!!!

Sammy:laugh:


----------



## ninja

ok, im back ,
and now really do need a strong drink , xx


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Every bar needs some entertainment


:blush2::blush2: me & Kira are just good friends!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> :blush2::blush2: me & Kira are just good friends!!


dont tell them to much ,
they are just nosey gas bags , xx


----------



## Nicky09

I don't like paperwork. Stupid animal import rules and fish having to have licences.


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> OMG....
> 
> Guess what..mum and dad are walking around the garden............................................holding hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ewwwww
> ewwwwww
> ewwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


I'm say nothing your mum might read it



noushka05 said:


> oi you two me & Kira were powdering our noses!!!:yikes:


What under the table:crazy:.you were gone a long time are you penokio's sister


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> OMG....
> 
> Guess what..mum and dad are walking around the garden............................................holding hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ewwwww
> ewwwwww
> ewwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


Ha Ha Ahhhhh that's lovely. Did you tell your mum what i thought her ID should be :laugh:



noushka05 said:


> :blush2::blush2: me & Kira are just good friends!!


So where was Red then :yikes:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> OMG....
> 
> Guess what..mum and dad are walking around the garden............................................holding hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ewwwww
> ewwwwww
> ewwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


flippin heck Sammy these three'll be saying ive been holding Kira's hand next!!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> flippin heck Sammy then three'll be saying ive been holding Kira's hand next!!!


WHAT , you mean it wasnt you , xx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> flippin heck Sammy then three'll be saying ive been holding Kira's hand next!!!


have you


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> flippin heck Sammy then three'll be saying ive been holding Kira's hand next!!!


erm and red:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Ha Ha Ahhhhh that's lovely. Did you tell your mum what i thought her ID should be :laugh:
> 
> So where was Red then :yikes:


Hahaha yes i did!!

* hugs rainy*

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> flippin heck Sammy then three'll be saying ive been holding Kira's hand next!!!


...Girl hand holder!!!

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> ...Girl hand holder!!!
> 
> Sammy


:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Noush is Red hot and struggling (her words not mine) so is having to shut down for a bity and hopes to be back soon


----------



## Guest

pmsl she best be back haha


----------



## Guest

OMG....is that because she help Kiras hand????

Noushka is a minx...

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> OMG....is that because she help Kiras hand????
> 
> Noushka is a minx...
> 
> Sammy


Still noticed Reds not here (nudge nudge) :devil:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Noush is Red hot and struggling (her words not mine) so is having to shut down for a bity and hopes to be back soon


oooo never new she was hot:001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm here guys! just sorting dogs, and locating another voddie bottle!!


----------



## Guest

anyone for a top up  before i get on the bar for a jig


----------



## candysmum

I'm here Large Vodka and COke please with Ice Hold the SLice

I am celebrating!


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> oooo never new she was hot:001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Are you serious !!! Noush is sooooo obviously hot



3 red dogs said:


> I'm here guys! just sorting dogs, and locating another voddie bottle!!


Yeah Yeah we believe ya

(imitates nose growing long behind reds back)


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I'm here guys! just sorting dogs, and locating another voddie bottle!!


i cant make a bottle hehe
so here a few drinks to keep you going 
\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|B|_|?|_|?|_|?


----------



## Guest

I would like a Malibu and lucozade please?

What are you celbrating candy???

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

candysmum said:


> I'm here Large Vodka and COke please with Ice Hold the SLice
> 
> I am celebrating!


Aww candysmum!! not seen you in ages.. may i say how nice it is to see you in the bar, and has anyone ever told you you have the most nibblerable ears i ever seen!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> I'm here Large Vodka and COke please with Ice Hold the SLice
> 
> I am celebrating!


\_/ there you go 
\_/ for sammy :drool:


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> I'm here Large Vodka and COke please with Ice Hold the SLice
> 
> I am celebrating!


WOOOoooo HOOOooo you made it :thumbsup:

Not sure who is serving tonight.

What we celebrating ?????


----------



## candysmum

thank you 
and yes my hubby tries to eat them every so often

Celebrating that my personal statement for my uni application seems to be hitting the nail on the head and SHOULD hopfully get me an interview to start uni in 2010.


----------



## Badger's Mum

OMG we're on the telly britton got talant


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Aww candysmum!! not seen you in ages.. may i say how nice it is to see you in the bar, and has anyone ever told you you have the most nibblerable ears i ever seen!


You are shameless Mr Red. You only left Noush red hot and struggling 5 minutes ago 



candysmum said:


> thank you
> and yes my hubby tries to eat them every so often
> 
> Celebrating that my personal statement for my uni application seems to be hitting the nail on the head and SHOULD hopfully get me an interview to start uni in 2010.


CHAMPAGNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> OMG we're on the telly britton got talant


haha and dont we look hot  :dita:


----------



## Guest

told ya i was getting up for a jig


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha and dont we look hot  :dita:


Oh yes


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Oh yes


haha we have stunned everyone else into silence :ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha we have stunned everyone else into silence :ciappa::ciappa:


Think they think we were tooooooooo pritty


----------



## Guest

Evening just got in how is everyong?

what have i missed?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Think they think we were tooooooooo pritty


i think there jealouse to so we wont rub it in anymore :laugh::laugh:
young beauty ay  

hey BBM what you having..


----------



## piggybaker

I have been advised to come to this thread and order a drink, so I would like a Pimms please


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Evening just got in how is everyong?
> 
> what have i missed?


How was your date :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## candysmum

DevilDogz said:


> i think there jealouse to so we wont rub it in anymore :laugh::laugh:
> young beauty ay
> 
> hey BBM what you having..


Looks like she has had one to many already!!


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> I have been advised to come to this thread and order a drink, so I would like a Pimms please


\_/ here you even though your glass looks better haha


----------



## candysmum

rainy said:


> How was your date :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Date you had a date???

oh i have been gone way to long

pics sally and no excuses now you have a lead


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Looks like she has had one to many already!!


ay up i still got room for a few more


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> I have been advised to come to this thread and order a drink, so I would like a Pimms please


HEhe your welcome grab a chair and join us


----------



## piggybaker

Mmmmm long swig big sigh that hit the spot Thanks feeling calmer now, now i have to get some chocolate and i am fit:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> How was your date :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


lovely! just a quick impromptu date lol, so a quiet drink in the local


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Date you had a date???
> 
> oh i have been gone way to long
> 
> pics sally and no excuses now you have a lead


She has only gone and bagged herself a man in uniform 

We are very jealous.



piggybaker said:


> Mmmmm long swig big sigh that hit the spot Thanks feeling calmer now, now i have to get some chocolate and i am fit:thumbup:


Glad you made it 



billyboysmammy said:


> lovely! just a quick impromptu date lol, so a quiet drink in the local


Cool. Butterflies and lingering glances or are you at the full on sexual tension stage now :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

guess what DT is on britains got talent


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> She has only gone and bagged herself a man in uniform
> 
> We are very jealous.
> 
> Glad you made it
> 
> Cool. Butterflies and lingering glances or are you at the full on sexual tension stage now :001_tt1:


pmsl a bit of both! tonight was back to butterflies! champagne at henly was full tension


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha we have stunned everyone else into silence :ciappa::ciappa:


Red's on there now


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Red's on there now


not thats DT with the red hair and the belly


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl a bit of both! tonight was back to butterflies! champagne at henly was full tension


OH what kind of Uniform??

COMe now please do tell some of us have been filling our heads with information that i'm sure we will forget after the exams!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> not thats DT with the red hair and the belly


Hope she doesn't see this:crazy:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl a bit of both! tonight was back to butterflies! champagne at henly was full tension


Love it 



candysmum said:


> OH what kind of Uniform??
> 
> COMe now please do tell some of us have been filling our heads with information that i'm sure we will forget after the exams!


She was shameless, she nabbed him at a kiddies party


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> OH what kind of Uniform??
> 
> COMe now please do tell some of us have been filling our heads with information that i'm sure we will forget after the exams!


pmsl

He's an american engineer at a local forces base  hehe i have my own topgun  :ihih: :devil:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Love it
> 
> She was shameless, she nabbed him at a kiddies party


lmao!

but true :blush: :nonod: :w00t:


----------



## candysmum

rainy said:


> Love it
> 
> She was shameless, she nabbed him at a kiddies party


NOw i hope he is old enough to date adn not some poor Kid dressed up that you thought was a dwarf or something! 

GOod for you so how many dates are we on?


----------



## piggybaker

MMM does his bum look nice, something about a mans bum in uniform, when my OH walks through the door whilst at work, I just .... well you don't really nees to know but yum yum:ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Go on spill BBM.

I am off to the bath. I put some baby oil in because my legs are dry. Hope Mr R don't get the wrong idea


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> NOw i hope he is old enough to date adn not some poor Kid dressed up that you thought was a dwarf or something!
> 
> GOod for you so how many dates are we on?


pmsl! nah - he's a 30something widower , very very good looking :ihih:

and tonight was date 3 pmsl!



piggybaker said:


> MMM does his bum look nice, something about a mans bum in uniform, when my OH walks through the door whilst at work, I just .... well you don't really nees to know but yum yum:ciappa:


oooooooh yessssssssssssssssssss :devil: :ihih: :ihih: :arf:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Go on spill BBM.
> 
> I am off to the bath. I put some baby oil in because my legs are dry. Hope Mr R don't get the wrong idea


pmsl! hehe ... knowing how most mens minds work....

he probably wont notice til thursday :001_tt2:


----------



## piggybaker

yes but oil allows one to slip out of cuffs much easier:drool:


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> MMM does his bum look nice, something about a mans bum in uniform, when my OH walks through the door whilst at work, I just .... well you don't really nees to know but yum yum:ciappa:





piggybaker said:


> yes but oil allows one to slip out of cuffs much easier:drool:




Can see now why you have a bad back. You really must stop flinging yourself off those wardrobes :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## piggybaker

no can't manage the wardrobes its when i slide off the bonnet of the police cars i have to stop MMM steamy LOL


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! nah - he's a 30something widower , very very good looking :ihih:
> 
> and tonight was date 3 pmsl!
> 
> oooooooh yessssssssssssssssssss :devil: :ihih: :ihih: :arf:


Oh Date 3 well then 4th base must be coming soon


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> yes but oil allows one to slip out of cuffs much easier:drool:


pmsl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Can see now why you have a bad back. You really must stop flinging yourself off those wardrobes :lol::lol::lol:


Omg that's not how i got my bad back


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Oh Date 3 well then 4th base must be coming soon


lmao i'm not entirely sure what the bases are ??


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> no can't manage the wardrobes its when i slide off the bonnet of the police cars i have to stop MMM streamy LOL


Starsky and hutch style  (Mmmmmmmmmm starsky and hutch :ihih



candysmum said:


> Oh Date 3 well then 4th base must be coming soon


I have missed you. Welcome back


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao i'm not entirely sure what the bases are ??


Well has he touched your base or not


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Well has he touched your base or not


not yet.....

hence all that tension!


----------



## piggybaker

PMSL thats rotten don't tease her!!!!!!!:ihih:


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao i'm not entirely sure what the bases are ??


first base - Hand holding 
second base - Kissing
Third base - The bit justbefore bedroom activity
fourth base - The bedroom activity


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> PMSL thats rotten don't tease her!!!!!!!:ihih:


lol i feel really naieve now!

i just want to remind everyone about when we all found out the other meaning for tonsil tickling! 

We all referred to it as a snog.... when apparently its more commonly known for sausage swallowing!


----------



## candysmum

rainy said:


> Starsky and hutch style  (Mmmmmmmmmm starsky and hutch :ihih
> 
> I have missed you. Welcome back


Aww thats nice beig missed and thank you i'll try not to get too side tracked!


----------



## Guest

i'm going to go and hide


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> PMSL thats rotten don't tease her!!!!!!!:ihih:


No wise crack's what did you have done to your back?.i had 2 disc's out of mine


----------



## piggybaker

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i feel really naieve now!
> 
> i just want to remind everyone about when we all found out the other meaning for tonsil tickling!
> 
> We all referred to it as a snog.... when apparently its more commonly known for sausage swallowing!


Ok are we now talking about BJs or kissing, God i am getting old, I can't keep up (witht he conversation i mean):yikes:


----------



## tequilamockingbird

candysmum said:


> fourth base - The bedroom activity


Or sex as it's otherwise known.

Forth base. I'd be so lucky I'm on a man drought at the mo...


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> not yet.....
> 
> hence all that tension!


LMAO



piggybaker said:


> PMSL thats rotten don't tease her!!!!!!!:ihih:


Nahhhh she loves it



piggybaker said:


> Ok are we now talking about BJs or kissing, God i am getting old, I can't keep up (witht he conversation i mean):yikes:


It's fast and furious alright but stick with it :thumbup1:

I am off to bed but remember to behave and don't get carried away and leave a mess for the Mods to clean up in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## piggybaker

christine c said:


> No wise crack's what did you have done to your back?.i had 2 disc's out of mine


I broke it. well the base of it, and the doctors thought i was putting the pain on, I wouldn't mind, but they didn't believe me for 8 years!!! honest, stamped my feet not last christmas the one before and the sent me to kings, they did an MRI and i was in ,in 6 weeks to have it pinned and have 2 cages put in to replace depleated disc,

NHS :crazy: completly screwy:


----------



## Guest

Im sorry..inm falling asleep..i donrt fwel well. 
need to go
imsporruy i love talking toyou
Sammyxxxxx
lovelyou all


----------



## Guest

lol

not even got to 3rd base if thats the case


----------



## candysmum

tequilamockingbird said:


> Or sex as it's otherwise known.
> 
> Forth base. I'd be so lucky I'm on a man drought at the mo...


yes well i didnt say that incase there were young people around!!

lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Don't forget not to get too graffic family place and all that!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im sorry..inm falling asleep..i donrt fwel well.
> need to go
> imsporruy i love talking toyou
> Sammyxxxxx
> lovelyou all


night night hunny

hope you feel better in the morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> yes well i didnt say that incase there were young people around!!
> 
> lol


pmsl!

did you see that thread?


----------



## piggybaker

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> did you see that thread?


well i didn't so spill?????:wink5:


----------



## Guest

back guys was just gazing at pups and taking mum for a wee


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> well i didn't so spill?????:wink5:


just pm'd x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> back guys was just gazing at pups and taking mum for a wee


awwwww :001_wub: :001_wub:

I bet theyre a great way to waste time watching them


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> just pm'd x


can you pm me also cos i missed it , x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> awwwww :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I bet theyre a great way to waste time watching them


yeah but i try and give them and diva space and just leaving them to it but there only 4steps away so i can see and hear everyting


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> back guys was just gazing at pups and taking mum for a wee


are we getting an update on your thread then, not how the wee went but how they are all doing, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> I broke it. well the base of it, and the doctors thought i was putting the pain on, I wouldn't mind, but they didn't believe me for 8 years!!! honest, stamped my feet not last christmas the one before and the sent me to kings, they did an MRI and i was in ,in 6 weeks to have it pinned and have 2 cages put in to replace depleated disc,
> 
> NHS :crazy: completly screwy:


i went private in the end



billyboysmammy said:


> just pm'd x


what thread i missed it as well


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> just pm'd x


What thread what did i miss????


----------



## piggybaker

well gang i am off for the night









see you all in the morning..


----------



## ninja

piggybaker said:


> well gang i am off for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you all in the morning..


nite nite, x


----------



## noushka05

i'm backkkkkk i hope you naughty lot havent been talking about me & spreading malicious lies & rumours hehe only joking i know you'd never do that!!:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

woooohooooooooo my BFF is back they were being so nasty to me noushka they locked me in the basement i was so scared and it was dark and big big spiders


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> woooohooooooooo my BFF is back they were being so nasty to me noushka they locked me in the basement i was so scared and it was dark and big big spiders


hahahahahaha...oh thats awful DD


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hahahahahaha...oh thats awful DD


dont laugh then :frown2: :frown2:
i was sooo scared and then they sent a big scarey person to come and get me out and i was soo frigtened :shocked:


----------



## ninja

whats going on ,
you all pm'ing each other and leaving me out , lol x


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> dont laugh then :frown2: :frown2:
> i was sooo scared and then they sent a big scarey person to come and get me out and i was soo frigtened :shocked:


who was the big scary person DD???


kira99 said:


> whats going on ,
> you all pm'ing each other and leaving me out , lol x


id never leave you out Kira


----------



## Guest

noushka it was red it big pink knickers :O

no kira im not PMing anyone i was in the garden with diva again but its raining


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> noushka it was red it big pink knickers :O
> 
> no kira im not PMing anyone i was in the garden with diva again but its raining


omg no wonder you were scared......did you drink all his Barrels dry again tho


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> omg no wonder you were scared......did you drink all his Barrels dry again tho


I did :hand: :hand: :w00t: but i saved you some


----------



## joote

night all xxx


----------



## Guest

i got 23 post noushka and then im on the same as you


----------



## Guest

joote said:


> night all xxx


night dont think i have seen you in here before and then your going soo soon


----------



## ninja

joote said:


> night all xxx


nite nite, xx


----------



## joote

DevilDogz said:


> night dont think i have seen you in here before and then your going soo soon


haha yeah i dont really come on here but didnt want to start a new thread


----------



## joote

anyway night night xxx


----------



## noushka05

joote said:


> night all xxx





DevilDogz said:


> i got 23 post noushka and then im on the same as you


Nite Nite Joote im goin now too so Nite Nite DD, get posting & i'll see if youve caught me up tomorrow!! give the puppies a little stroke from me, & give "mine" an extra one! xxx


----------



## Guest

joote said:


> anyway night night xxx


nighty night sleep tight


----------



## Guest

im going to bed now 
ohh sorry noushka i missed your post and just saw it sleep well and i will see you tomoro  
and i will do night all sleep well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> im going to bed now
> ohh sorry noushka i missed your post and just saw it sleep well and i will see you tomoro
> and i will do night all sleep well xxxxxxxxx


nite nite noushka, x

nite nite DD, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> whats going on ,
> you all pm'ing each other and leaving me out , lol x


your alway's the last one in here kira


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> your alway's the last one in here kira


what you trying to say ,
that im an alki :yesnod:, x


----------



## ninja

just to let you all know, i walked/stumbled out of here ,
so you wont find me under any table tonight :thumbdown:, x


----------



## piggybaker

Wow that was a late session last night, any hang overs this morning???


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> Wow that was a late session last night, any hang overs this morning???


I havn't how about you. not on for long got to finish house work


----------



## piggybaker

feeling brighter in myself but still have joint ache, watching trisha at the mo,,


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> feeling brighter in myself but still have joint ache, watching trisha at the mo,,


Glad you are feeling better just passing through while my alien rock cakes cook and my bread proves  Aiming for domestic godess status today 

Catch ya later x


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Glad you are feeling better just passing through while my alien rock cakes cook and my bread proves  Aiming for domestic godess status today
> 
> Catch ya later x


So am i


----------



## piggybaker

way to go, I love fresh bread,


----------



## bird

no domestic goddess in this house today, shes on strike decided its time someone else found the stove and washed up doubt it will happen but worth a shot


----------



## piggybaker

I can't get in the kitchen proply today as walls have been pllastered so the dust needs to settle again


----------



## Agility Springer

I just dont do domestic  bang it in the microwave  tbh can't beat a good bit of home cooking but i cant cook and no one eelse will cook for me, so its ready made meals all the way for me


----------



## bird

Agility Springer said:


> I just dont do domestic  bang it in the microwave  tbh can't beat a good bit of home cooking but i cant cook and no one eelse will cook for me, so its ready made meals all the way for me


Oww poor springer, go get delihas basic book and get going when it all goes right its brill when it goes wrong open a bottle


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Oww poor springer, go get delihas basic book and get going when it all goes right its brill when it goes wrong open a bottle


Ha ha i loved that book. Taught me to cook too. Even how to boil an egg 

Agility you should check out little miss sunnys cook book on here. It has some good stuff.

I do the best Tuna pasta in the world (taught by my italian mate) and ANYONE can cook that


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> I can't get in the kitchen proply today as walls have been pllastered so the dust needs to settle again


I had that last year nice once it's done



Agility Springer said:


> I just dont do domestic  bang it in the microwave  tbh can't beat a good bit of home cooking but i cant cook and no one eelse will cook for me, so its ready made meals all the way for me


Come round to me we'er havig chicken in white wine. alway's room for a springer lover here


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> I had that last year nice once it's done
> 
> Come round to me we'er havig chicken in white wine. alway's room for a springer lover here


 aww how lovely, fraid im a veggie  so ill jsut take the wine....and your springer :O


----------



## Agility Springer

bird said:


> Oww poor springer, go get delihas basic book and get going when it all goes right its brill when it goes wrong open a bottle





rainy said:


> Ha ha i loved that book. Taught me to cook too. Even how to boil an egg
> 
> Agility you should check out little miss sunnys cook book on here. It has some good stuff.
> 
> I do the best Tuna pasta in the world (taught by my italian mate) and ANYONE can cook that


haha  thanks for the tips, i will let you know if i become a culinary genius! :thumbup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> aww how lovely, fraid im a veggie  so ill jsut take the wine....and your springer :O


ooooooop's sorry just send your dog then


----------



## candysmum

OPEN UP PLEASE

Red may be telling me off later! i answered a post not to bluntly either!


----------



## Badger's Mum

candysmum said:


> OPEN UP PLEASE
> 
> Red may be telling me off later! i answered a post not to bluntly either!


It's on me i justed agreed with you on that one! my springer would be a nutter if i did that with him


----------



## Guest

ok well if you lot are starting early then so am i


----------



## candysmum

christine c said:


> It's on me i justed agreed with you on that one! my springer would be a nutter if i did that with him


I can be very blunt esspically when its about somethign like that! and thanks could do with it waiting for my ear bashing from Red!

I dont know how candy will cope after thursday NO BOUNCING OR RUNNING for 2 weeks  im going to have to tye her down she being spayed thursday :crying:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ok well if you lot are starting early then so am i


get them in then i'll pay


----------



## candysmum

DevilDogz said:


> ok well if you lot are starting early then so am i


we wont tell anyone!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> get them in then i'll pay





candysmum said:


> we wont tell anyone!


ok i like secrets  

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|? 
this should keep us going and as christine is paying it doesnt matter about the cost :dita:


----------



## reddogsX3

candysmum said:


> I can be very blunt esspically when its about somethign like that! and thanks could do with it waiting for my ear bashing from Red!
> 
> I dont know how candy will cope after thursday NO BOUNCING OR RUNNING for 2 weeks  im going to have to tye her down she being spayed thursday :crying:


wont let him give ya ear bashing i saw nothing wrong with that post myself you just told the truth.

wendy


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ok i like secrets
> 
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
> this should keep us going and as christine is paying it doesnt matter about the cost :dita:


how dare you  here's oh's credit card


----------



## candysmum

reddogsX3 said:


> wont let him give ya ear bashing i saw nothing wrong with that post myself you just told the truth.
> 
> wendy


thank you wendy


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> how dare you  here's oh's credit card


 woohoo we got christines OHs credit card :yesnod: :yesnod:
shall we take a trip up down why were at it :yesnod: :ciappa:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo we got christines OHs credit card :yesnod: :yesnod:
> shall we take a trip up down why were at it :yesnod: :ciappa:


yeah why not


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah why not


we can pop into a country pub and have a late lunch while were at it, then we will take a nice stroll around town :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> we can pop into a country pub and have a late lunch while were at it, then we will take a nice stroll around town :laugh: :laugh:


yeah might as well best take lilly's m with us can't leave her on her own


----------



## Guest

haha we will take everyone  go round them up why i put some puppies pictures up when i get back i want you all ready with coats on so we can hit the town


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha we will take everyone  go round them up why i put some puppies pictures up when i get back i want you all ready with coats on so we can hit the town


I ment candys mum anyway


----------



## Guest

haha i thought you ment her..!
Im back have you all got your coats on ?


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha i thought you ment her..!
> Im back have you all got your coats on ?


yeah just had to go to the loo i'm back now


----------



## Guest

haha welcome back......


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha welcome back......


i'm starving:yikes:hurry up:rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i'm starving:yikes:hurry up:rolleyes5:


im hungry to  
lets go 
ok so we have just entered the pub and took a seat what do you want to eat and drink lovely christine as it seems its just us too


----------



## Heavenleigh

Ok baby is in bed, toddler is ready to go, Hubby is at football training and eldest two are at relatives......
I need a drink.
Can i please have a bottle of Bud


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Ok baby is in bed, toddler is ready to go, Hubby is at football training and eldest two are at relatives......
> I need a drink.
> Can i please have a bottle of Bud


How the heck do you manage that. I still have 4 kids rampaging round. 2 are going any minute but mine won't be off to bed til nearly 8 
Someone stick a bottle of white on ice for me  back soon x


----------



## Heavenleigh

rainy said:


> How the heck do you manage that. I still have 4 kids rampaging round. 2 are going any minute but mine won't be off to bed til nearly 8
> Someone stick a bottle of white on ice for me  back soon x


If the elder two were at home it would be near on nine, but the baby gets me up at 5 every morning and luckily goes to bed at 5pm, the toddler is in the bath next to my computer desk (im not in the bathroom but can see into it lol) and will happily stay there until he is prune like and hypothermic! when he gets out he will get his jammas on have a quick snack then get into bed after a story all done by 6pm xx


----------



## joote

crikey, i'm so texting the OH to get me a bottle of wine for when i get home tonight... its just been one of those days


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> If the elder two were at home it would be near on nine, but the baby gets me up at 5 every morning and luckily goes to bed at 5pm, the toddler is in the bath next to my computer desk (im not in the bathroom but can see into it lol) and will happily stay there until he is prune like and hypothermic! when he gets out he will get his jammas on have a quick snack then get into bed after a story all done by 6pm xx


2 down (now i can have wine because i only have mine left) and 2 to go 



joote said:


> crikey, i'm so texting the OH to get me a bottle of wine for when i get home tonight... its just been one of those days


You can share mine til he gets home  Generally "one of those days" or anything specific?


----------



## Heavenleigh

rainy said:


> 2 down (now i can have wine because i only have mine left) and 2 to go
> 
> You can share mine til he gets home  Generally "one of those days" or anything specific?


Yay well done only two to go.
I doubled up on my Tesco vouchers so have lots of wine to share :lol: Who needs clothes or gardening equiptment! £40 of chardonnay to go round here


----------



## Badger's Mum

where's dd gone with oh's credit card


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> where's dd gone with oh's credit card


im here you left me all alone 
so i brought lots of things i now own my own feild and stable area with 7 horses  with all there tack and my riding geer
i brought a big great dane and that want cheap :hand:
and then just other bits and bobs sorry but the credit card i strethced to the max and it wouldnt let me use any more  so i snapped it


----------



## Heavenleigh

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


DevilDogz said:


> im here you left me all alone
> so i brought lots of things i now own my own feild and stable area with 7 horses  with all there tack and my riding geer
> i brought a big great dane and that want cheap :hand:
> and then just other bits and bobs sorry but the credit card i strethced to the max and it wouldnt let me use any more  so i snapped it


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> im here you left me all alone
> so i brought lots of things i now own my own feild and stable area with 7 horses  with all there tack and my riding geer
> i brought a big great dane and that want cheap :hand:
> and then just other bits and bobs sorry but the credit card i strethced to the max and it wouldnt let me use any more  so i snapped it


Hope you got enough for a drink i'm gaging. that'l give oh something to sulk about:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Yay well done only two to go.
> I doubled up on my Tesco vouchers so have lots of wine to share :lol: Who needs clothes or gardening equiptment! £40 of chardonnay to go round here


Will be there in 10 :thumbup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Will be there in 10 :thumbup:


yes please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Hope you got enough for a drink i'm gaging. that'l give oh something to sulk about:lol::lol::lol:


ermm... 45p to be exact :wink: iv already had 3bottles of champain from your oh credit card :huh:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ermm... 45p to be exact :wink: iv already had 3bottles of champain from your oh credit card :huh:


SO WHAT ABOUT ME:w00t::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> SO WHAT ABOUT ME:w00t::cryin::cryin:


well i tried to find you but i couldnt i didnt have time to wait gosh :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:
im sure i will bring some of it back up later :lol: if your still intrested :laugh:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> well i tried to find you but i couldnt i didnt have time to wait gosh :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:
> im sure i will bring some of it back up later :lol: if your still intrested :laugh:


you dirty little devil I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> you dirty little devil I wasn't expecting that


Devils me name  am i that see throw ummm i might have to change my ways abit so you wont no whats coming next :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Devils me name  am i that see throw ummm i might have to change my ways abit so you wont no whats coming next :yikes: :yikes:


Just go and chat the barman up i really need a drink:devil:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Just go and chat the barman up i really need a drink:devil:


ok i will try

he gave me a drink but he said my friend in the connor is not his cup of tea :001_rolleyes: so he wont buy you one :biggrin5:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ok i will try
> 
> he gave me a drink but he said my friend in the connor is not his cup of tea :001_rolleyes: so he wont buy you one :biggrin5:


Do you no i was going to say we should meet up one day but i won't now:eek6:.


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Do you no i was going to say we should meet up one day but i won't now:eek6:.


what becuase the bar men wouldnt like you :cornut:


----------



## piggybaker

Ok throws one self down at the table,,,, Jug of pimms please and a bag of ready salted crisps please,,


so what we gossping about this evening gang???

tell aunty em all about it :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

|__| theres you jug and crisps
i got no goss sorry but have you


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> Ok throws one self down at the table,,,, Jug of pimms please and a bag of ready salted crisps please,,Is it frauld if you usomeone's credit card?
> 
> so what we gossping about this evening gang???
> 
> tell aunty em all about it :001_rolleyes:





DevilDogz said:


> what becuase the bar men wouldnt like you :cornut:


YES you could be in trouble now thoughhmy:


----------



## Guest

NO NO NO i dont like being in trouble who am i in trouble with and why..!!
(((runs off really upset .....)))))


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> NO NO NO i dont like being in trouble who am i in trouble with and why..!!
> (((runs off really upset .....)))))


frauld you used a stollen credit card.


----------



## candysmum

christine c said:


> frauld you used a stollen credit card.


oh yeah how was ya late lunch?


----------



## piggybaker

SShhh give us the numbers i could do with a shopping trip and change that drink for the strongest dink going, I have just learned something that has humbled me,


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> frauld you used a stollen credit card.


ooh well thats alrgiht i will just it wasnt me rrr:
and blame you :ihih:


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> SShhh give us the numbers i could do with a shopping trip and change that drink for the strongest dink going, I have just learned something that has humbled me,


can you buy me one



candysmum said:


> oh yeah how was ya late lunch?


dd stole it out my bag


----------



## Guest

i did not steal your bag


----------



## piggybaker

Oh come on DD fess up I wan to buy some new knickers???


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> Oh come on DD fess up I wan to buy some new knickers???


pmsl :ciappa: i did not take it honest


----------



## Guest

im going to get noushka on to you lot  for calling me a theif


----------



## piggybaker

DevilDogz said:


> im going to get noushka on to you lot  for calling me a theif


OK cyber arrest

You do not have to say anything but it may harm your defence if you do not mention when questioned , anything that you reley on in court, anything you do say may be given in evidence,,

OK WITNESSES PLEASE


----------



## Guest

no comment


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> OK cyber arrest
> 
> You do not have to say anything but it may harm your defence if you do not mention when questioned , anything that you reley on in court, anything you do say may be given in evidence,,
> 
> OK WITNESSES PLEASE


Me she only has to get me a drink and then we can forget the matter


----------



## piggybaker

OK DD I have your arms above your head and i am going to torcher you, 

Tickle tickle tickle ,,,,,,,,,,, OK talk!!!!!


----------



## Guest

NO NO NO im too ticklish 


ok ok ok right it was.........wait for it................................................................
rainy


----------



## piggybaker

PMSL scared of her ,, she could get away with it


----------



## bexy1989

helllooo 


hmmm what to have todayyy 


the norm please double vodka and coke


----------



## piggybaker

OK heres your drink








Ok the goss is DD has taken a credit card but really rainy did it and she is covering for her :wink:


----------



## bexy1989

oooo thank you 

 i always knew DD couldn't be trusted


----------



## Guest

ok i cant live with the guilt any more i took it and brought some land 7 horses a great dane and a few more bits and bobs but to be honest there nowt you lot can do


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> NO NO NO im too ticklish
> 
> ok ok ok right it was.........wait for it................................................................
> rainy


OMG i so can't believe you just did that, tickling is the last of your worries now young lady 

I have Birthday cake a red roses for all the laydeez to celebrate Sammys birthday but DD isn't having any now


----------



## bexy1989

can i have one of the horses  

plleaseeeee *gives puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> OMG i so can't believe you just did that, tickling is the last of your worries now young lady
> 
> I have Birthday cake a red roses for all the laydeez to celebrate Sammys birthday but DD isn't having any now


:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
everybodys picking on me today.!! well at least i got 7 horses  and a great dane 
enjoy your cake guys becuase i am going for a gallop


----------



## bexy1989

can i have one of the horses  

plleaseeeee *gives puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Guest

No No No :d :d :d


----------



## piggybaker

NO My knickers need to come first , I dregging the bottom of the barrel at the mo,,, big sigh nothing matches:biggrin:


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> No No No :d :d :d


Meaniiiii :crying:


----------



## bird

Just heard the first one on britains got talent and Amanda said they sang well
Please pour me a bucket full if amanda keeps this inane drivel up I need it


----------



## Guest

\_/ a bucket for bird xxx


----------



## Guest

Erro!!
did someone mention cake????

Sammyxxxxx


----------



## Guest

DD did you cut up Sammys cake?????? and bung her one of the red roses i bought in for the Laydeez (no charge for you Sammy )


SAmmy - DD said i was a thief to cover for a crime she committed


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro!!
> did someone mention cake????
> 
> Sammyxxxxx


yes IT'S YOUR BITHDAY:thumbup: Blow the candle's out 1st though:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

yes i did rainy so put your party hat on 

sorry rainy


----------



## noushka05

Yummy can i have a Large slice of Sammy's cake ,to celebrate:drool:


& i'll have a dry martini..Shaken not Stirred please!!!! im in Agent mode tonight


----------



## piggybaker

Could i have some cake to,,:001_huh: Please


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> yes i did rainy so put your party hat on
> 
> sorry rainy


Youre forgiven i can't stay mad at you for long


----------



## Nicky09

Can I have some orange juice please?


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> Yummy can i have a Large slice of Sammy's cake ,to celebrate:drool:
> 
> & i'll have a dry martini..Shaken not Stirred please!!!! im in Agent mode tonight


omg your old:lol::lol: never heard of that drink


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yes IT'S YOUR BITHDAY:thumbup: Blow the candle's out 1st though:thumbup:


* takes deep breath..makes a huge wish ..and blows my bestest blow *

Sammy


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> \_/ a bucket for bird xxx


Thanks, thought it was getting worse but that young lads been on.
Did someone mention Sammys b-day cake can i can i can i:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I best have more Pink Champagne as its Sammy-pops Birthday.. but please understand, its not often i drink so i might get a wee bit piddled shortly!!!


----------



## Nicky09

I didn't like the kid singing maybe that was just me. I wonder how many times Amanda is going to do her seal impression tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> * takes deep breath..makes a huge wish ..and blows my bestest blow *
> 
> Sammy


My God, I Felt You blow From here hun!!!

Hmmm looking back on that, its not something that i type often!! lmao


----------



## bird

Nicky09 said:


> I didn't like the kid singing maybe that was just me. I wonder how many times Amanda is going to do her seal impression tonight


No not that good but better than whats been on so far, not watching it sat a table listening to sound, prob better that way


----------



## bird

Just thought can we start a Get rid of amanda campaign


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> omg your old:lol::lol: never heard of that drink


 im Young i am!!!!(well youngish:001_unsure:,).. thats what Special Agents drink Lady!!!!!! so you cant av one:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Youre forgiven i can't stay mad at you for long


aww thanks rainy does that mean i can have some cake now :001_tt2:

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ |_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
help your selves guys :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
and peanuts and crisps i hope your all wering your party hats i made


----------



## Nicky09

I wish we could shes the most irritating thing about the show. At least the wheelbarrow thing is vaguely amusing.


----------



## Guest

noushka i have got more posts than you now see you said i could do it in one night haha


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> aww thanks rainy does that mean i can have some cake now :001_tt2:
> 
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ |_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?|_|?
> help your selves guys :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> and peanuts and crisps i hope your all wering your party hats i made


Ooh dd you are spoiling us


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> My God, I Felt You blow From here hun!!!
> 
> Hmmm looking back on that, its not something that i type often!! lmao


PMSL. Please don't i am really trying hard not to write what i want to write about your frog spawn picture and my half naked man picture 



DevilDogz said:


> noushka i have got more posts than you now see you said i could do it in one night haha


You going to see if you can catch me tonight then :thumbup1:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> * takes deep breath..makes a huge wish ..and blows my bestest blow *
> 
> Sammy


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Sammy, Happy Birthday to you!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bexy1989

DD I didn't get a party hat


----------



## Guest

erro.
please can i have a tia maria and lucozde please...stirred not shaken =))

Sammy


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Ooh dd you are spoiling us


i like to spoil you lot plus i have christines OH credit card 



rainy said:


> PMSL. Please don't i am really trying hard not to write what i want to write about your frog spawn picture and my half naked man picture
> 
> You going to see if you can catch me tonight then :thumbup1:


no way i cant catch you up ever haha


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> My God, I Felt You blow From here hun!!!
> 
> Hmmm looking back on that, its not something that i type often!! lmao


hahahahahahahahhaha!!!!!:001_wub:

Naughty!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

for bexy /\ hehe


----------



## Nicky09

I didn't get a party hat either .


----------



## bird

DD put me under the tap just seen the dancers? on BGT


----------



## Nicky09

The dancers are good but I'm sick on dance troops theres been way too many of them


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> im Young i am!!!!(well youngish:001_unsure:,).. thats what Special Agents drink Lady!!!!!! so you cant av one:001_tt2:


well nor can you i've seen the way you eat my bun's not a lady are you:w00t: STEP BACK Or i'll let my puppy's loose:w00t:


----------



## Guest

||||||
| |
_______


thats a cake!! * proud face*


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> for bexy /\ hehe


hahaha Bexy the dunce!! i dont want a hat DD


----------



## Guest

I can't do the fancy stuff but 

Sammy - your drinks on the bar (you have several lined up already so get stuck in)

Nicky - You may have my party hat it's making my ears look wierd :laugh:


----------



## Guest

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ all your hats 
ok bird help you self from the tap
noushka yes you are wearing a hat


----------



## Guest

thankyou Rainy!!

anyone for a slice??


----------



## Guest

yes please sammy did you make it??
it looks gorgouse yummyyyyyyy


----------



## bexy1989

DevilDogz said:


> for bexy /\ hehe


YAY thank youu


----------



## Guest

Just a slither for me hun i ate too many rock cakes and feel bleugh !!!!!


----------



## noushka05

:crying:


christine c said:


> well nor can you i've seen the way you eat my bun's not a lady are you:w00t: STEP BACK Or i'll let my puppy's loose:w00t:


 I only nibble them buns to be polite:crying:!!!


----------



## Guest

Bexy swore!!!!

i made the cake!! im a good make caker!

Sammy


----------



## Nicky09

Takes a slice of the cake and a hat thank you it looks yummy.


----------



## Guest

i mean cake maker...

SAmmy


----------



## bird

minni girl said:


> thankyou Rainy!!
> 
> anyone for a slice??


yes pleassseee, not on yet but if stavros flatley get thru the champers is on me


----------



## bexy1989

only a lil bit of cake for me  im still full from the chippy!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> only a lil bit of cake for me  im still full from the chippy!


Erro swearer girl!!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

wow Sammy you Are a good cake maker that looks yummy!!


----------



## Nicky09

What on Earth were Stavros Flatley doing? Sophie sends kisses for everyone *pushes her off the keyboard*


----------



## bird

better 1st time round


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> wow Sammy you Are a good cake maker that looks yummy!!


Yesh im very good cake girl!!

Stavros flatly for president!!!!

Agent 00Noushka....stay sober...youre needed!!!

Sammy Bond!


----------



## bexy1989

minni girl said:


> Erro swearer girl!!!
> 
> Sammy


erroooo 

hows the birthday girl doing 

aren't you lucky you get to spend the night with us nutters


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Yesh im very good cake girl!!
> 
> Stavros flatly for president!!!!
> 
> Agent 00Noushka....stay sober...youre needed!!!
> 
> Sammy Bond!


haha they were my favourites!!!

ive had my last martini...im going on thistle tea now:crying:

Agent-00Noushka (on duty)


----------



## Nicky09

I'm off to bed before I fall asleep on the sofa or something. Night guys.


----------



## Guest

This thread makes me laugh. If aliens on another planet somehow managed to "tune in" to it what on earth would they think.

I was just laughing at the fact we are all in a virtual bar and it really is like being in a real bar, even discussing what's on the telly. It's priceless. I wish we could market it i reckon it's better than Big Brother on here


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> haha they were my favourites!!!
> 
> ive had my last martini...im going on thistle tea now:crying:
> 
> Agent-00Noushka (on duty)


Good girl Agent Noushka!!!

at ease girl ..at ease!!

sammy bond


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> This thread makes me laugh. If aliens on another planet somehow managed to "tune in" to it what on earth would they think.
> 
> I was just laughing at the fact we are all in a virtual bar and it really is like being in a real bar, even discussing what's on the telly. It's priceless. I wish we could market it i reckon it's better than Big Brother on here


Heheheheh i agree rainy!!
its lovely in here!!
Sammy


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> This thread makes me laugh. If aliens on another planet somehow managed to "tune in" to it what on earth would they think.
> 
> I was just laughing at the fact we are all in a virtual bar and it really is like being in a real bar, even discussing what's on the telly. It's priceless. I wish we could market it i reckon it's better than Big Brother on here


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Martini! shaken not stirred!!!
007


----------



## Guest

Yayy!!!!

Heres Sweet DT..the goodest girl ever!!
Sammyxxx:blushing:


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Martini! shaken not stirred!!!
> 007


i think you should be on thistle tea with me!!! dont you Sammy??!!!:devil:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> This thread makes me laugh. If aliens on another planet somehow managed to "tune in" to it what on earth would they think.
> 
> I was just laughing at the fact we are all in a virtual bar and it really is like being in a real bar, even discussing what's on the telly. It's priceless. I wish we could market it i reckon it's better than Big Brother on here


haha rainy its great insnt it i love it  
can i please have a glass of coke :thumbup: and a bag of chees and oinion


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> haha rainy its great insnt it i love it
> can i please have a glass of coke :thumbup: and a bag of chees and oinion


I finished my shift and Mr Rainy is coughing upstairs (he has a man cold )

Night Night Peeps.

Special big hug to the Birthday Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## bexy1989

my god 

i go to watch bgt for 5 mins and miss so much


----------



## Guest

nighty night rainy sleep tight  x


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> I finished my shift and Mr Rainy is coughing upstairs (he has a man cold )
> 
> Night Night Peeps.
> 
> Special big hug to the Birthday Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck tomorrow xx


Oh dear, I pity you more than I do him  night night!!


----------



## bird

Just back from walking the dog champers are on me:lol:


----------



## bird

rainy said:


> I finished my shift and Mr Rainy is coughing upstairs (he has a man cold )
> 
> Night Night Peeps.
> 
> Special big hug to the Birthday Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck tomorrow xx


Oh rainy I'm so sorry for you, when mine gets a cold its some tropical bird flu that is under investigation by medical experts 
NIght night


----------



## sequeena

bird said:


> Oh rainy I'm so sorry for you, when mine gets a cold its some tropical bird flu that is under investigation by medical experts
> NIght night


Haha mine was the same!

The OH had a cold once and swore on his life that he was dying. I became the nurse and took care of him 24/7.

When I had tonslitis and gastric flu at Christmas he wouldn't even rub my back when I was being sick! 

But he did freak out and spend an hour on the phone to NHS direct :lol:


----------



## Guest

well when im bar lady i always get you drinks in seconds i asked for a glass of coke ages ago  and it still isnt here


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I finished my shift and Mr Rainy is coughing upstairs (he has a man cold )
> 
> Night Night Peeps.
> 
> Special big hug to the Birthday Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck tomorrow xx


Night night Rainy!!!!!
thankytou for a lovely night!!
SAmmy


----------



## bexy1989

oh no DT is back  Hiddeee!!


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> Haha mine was the same!
> 
> The OH had a cold once and swore on his life that he was dying. I became the nurse and took care of him 24/7.
> 
> When I had tonslitis and gastric flu at Christmas he wouldn't even rub my back when I was being sick!
> 
> But he did freak out and spend an hour on the phone to NHS direct :lol:


Oh yes selfish wotsits, when I had an op on my foot had get taxi home as he'd got a client coming in and then went and played golf in the evening said as I was tired he wanted to stay out the way so I could restut:


----------



## sequeena

bird said:


> Oh yes selfish wotsits, when I had an op on my foot had get taxi home as he'd got a client coming in and then went and played golf in the evening said as I was tired he wanted to stay out the way so I could restut:


In a man's mind, that is perfectly logical lol!


----------



## ninja

*peeps round the door to see if anybody is here and if there is if they have stopped talking about BGT*


----------



## Guest

Echo!!

Anyone hereeeeeeeeeeeee

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Echo!!
> 
> Anyone hereeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sammy


im here ,
how are you tonight, xx


----------



## sequeena

Anyone still in?


----------



## Agility Springer

Hey everyone  im up late doing college work on sensory receptors in different vertabrae......anyone wanna do it for me???


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Hey everyone  im up late doing college work on sensory receptors in different vertabrae......anyone wanna do it for me???


ooo actually that sounds interesting. Haven't had to do any type of homework/coursework/revision for two years and I'm sort of missing it


----------



## Guest

cant sleep =(

SAmmy


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> ooo actually that sounds interesting. Haven't had to do any type of homework/coursework/revision for two years and I'm sort of missing it


I do find it interesting, but they are very very long and time consuming and wwhen your nearing the end of one, they really are boring lol, i recently completed a 30 page assignment on reproductive systems, that was lengthy!!



minni girl said:


> cant sleep =(
> 
> SAmmy


Aw no  ((hug)) i have an idea, do you want to do my coursework?? that will make ya nod off in an instant!! 

xx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> I do find it interesting, but they are very very long and time consuming and wwhen your nearing the end of one, they really are boring lol, i recently completed a 30 page assignment on reproductive systems, that was lengthy!!
> 
> Aw no  ((hug)) i have an idea, do you want to do my coursework?? that will make ya nod off in an instant!!
> 
> xx


Hahahahah !! ok

Sammy

PS erro kira!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

minni girl said:


> cant sleep =(
> 
> SAmmy


 Hot chocolate anyone?



Agility Springer said:


> I do find it interesting, but they are very very long and time consuming and wwhen your nearing the end of one, they really are boring lol, i recently completed a 30 page assignment on reproductive systems, that was lengthy!!


:yikes: Bet that took forever!


----------



## Guest

ohhh yehs me please!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

im still here please can i have a glass of ice cold water


----------



## sequeena

minni girl said:


> ohhh yehs me please!!!
> 
> Sammy





DevilDogz said:


> im still here please can i have a glass of ice cold water


Galaxy or Malteasers? 

I haven't got any ice cold water  my fridge is broke!!


----------



## Guest

A bottle of meths for me please! reckon i'm goin need it!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Hot chocolate anyone?
> 
> :yikes: Bet that took forever!


MMMMMM please  it really did take forever!! lol i feel i would have my very own novel published wwith the amount of work i have done!!! 



minni girl said:


> Hahahahah !! ok
> 
> Sammy
> 
> PS erro kira!!!!!!!!


 Its about sensory receptors in vertabrae animals i am just writing about the visceral senses in dogs, sound boring enough for ya??  xx



DevilDogz said:


> im still here please can i have a glass of ice cold water


 :crazy: you trying to stay awake DD???


----------



## Agility Springer

DoubleTrouble said:


> A bottle of meths for me please! reckon i'm goin need it!


 oh no, has your dog brought in the rest of the arm??? :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

Water!!!

Meths!!!

sweet baby jesus!! ...hot chocolate and cream or nothing...pair of naughty minxes!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> oh no, has your dog brought in the rest of the arm??? :001_smile:


What? :yikes: Did I miss something?


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> What? :yikes: Did I miss something?


HaHa yes, check out DT's thread that her dog scared her lol, its funny


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Water!!!
> 
> Meths!!!
> 
> sweet baby jesus!! ...hot chocolate and cream or nothing...pair of naughty minxes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sammy


hehe hello lovely sammy.!
can i have whipped cream and choclate sprinkles on my hot choclate them :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> hehe hello lovely sammy.!
> can i have whipped cream and choclate sprinkles on my hot choclate them :thumbsup:


Yesh!

* whips cream and gets some sprinkles..and does some hot chocolate*

(_)?

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yesh!
> 
> * whips cream and gets some sprinkles..and does some hot chocolate*
> 
> (_)?
> 
> SAmmy


thank you sammy have i ever told you your a diamond :001_tt1:
it tatses great


----------



## Agility Springer

Really fancy a hot chocolate now, think i may need to go make one


----------



## ninja

i dont like cream, can i just have a pint of lager pleaseee :yesnod:, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i dont like cream, can i just have a pint of lager pleaseee :yesnod:, x


yesh..here you go |_|

thankyou DD!!

Sammy


----------



## ninja

i take it thats a no then ,
that means i have to walk through to my own kitchen to get one , x


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> yesh..here you go |_|
> 
> thankyou DD!!
> 
> Sammy


thanks sammy , x


----------



## piggybaker

Hi everyone, well i think its late enough in the day for a glass of wine, so BAR PERSON I will have a crisp cold white please!


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> Hi everyone, well i think its late enough in the day for a glass of wine, so BAR PERSON I will have a crisp cold white please!


Make mine a large 1 please. How's the back today?


----------



## piggybaker

went to the quack today and he is sending me back to kings,, thinks the op may not have corrected the problem,, I am a bit achy but very lively in mind :huh: 

But i have a tide of irioning to wade through so glass of wine and good film and i should be OK 

Hows you today?


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> went to the quack today and he is sending me back to kings,, thinks the op may not have corrected the problem,, I am a bit achy but very lively in mind :huh:
> 
> But i have a tide of irioning to wade through so glass of wine and good film and i should be OK
> 
> Hows you today?


did mine yesterday


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> went to the quack today and he is sending me back to kings,, thinks the op may not have corrected the problem,, I am a bit achy but very lively in mind :huh:
> 
> But i have a tide of irioning to wade through so glass of wine and good film and i should be OK
> 
> Hows you today?


Afternoon. I am avoiding the housework too


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm watching loose women and stuffing my face


----------



## Guest

Afternoon!

Ive converted a binbag of holiday washing into wet clothes, so my house looks like a chinese laundry at the moment! - its raining outside so i cant put the washing out. 

My daughter is building a kitten robot with shoeboxes and tape apparently lol, and my son is going on a train (another box), so all's well there.

I'm feeling poopy - got a UTI so on antibiotics, but the biggest thing is the tiredness lol, i feel exhausted.

White kitty is now being solely fed by mum, is still gaining weight so fingers crossed.



Right after my little "today in the life of BBM" story, how is everyone else?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Ive converted a binbag of holiday washing into wet clothes, so my house looks like a chinese laundry at the moment! - its raining outside so i cant put the washing out.
> 
> My daughter is building a kitten robot with shoeboxes and tape apparently lol, and my son is going on a train (another box), so all's well there.
> 
> I'm feeling poopy - got a UTI so on antibiotics, but the biggest thing is the tiredness lol, i feel exhausted.
> 
> White kitty is now being solely fed by mum, is still gaining weight so fingers crossed.
> 
> Right after my little "today in the life of BBM" story, how is everyone else?


Tackled Tesco. Little one is up having an early nap because we are off out at 2 and slightly less little one is snuggling and watching Ben 10.

I should be doing housework but am enjoying the snuggle (don't get so many now he is at achool all day.)


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Tackled Tesco. Little one is up having an early nap because we are off out at 2 and slightly less little one is snuggling and watching Ben 10.
> 
> I should be doing housework but am enjoying the snuggle (don't get so many now he is at achool all day.)


Make the most of it they grow up so fastI sounded old then:scared:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Make the most of it they grow up so fastI sounded old then:scared:


That's because you are :lol::lol::lol:

(runs from the bar scared)


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> That's because you are :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (runs from the bar scared)


I'm not that old i've got a 10wk baby. you no!


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> I'm watching loose women and stuffing my face


Christiiiiiiiiine!!!!!!!:hand::hand:



rainy said:


> That's because you are :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (runs from the bar scared)


 i was just thinking that Rainy!!...(revenge for last night!):devil:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Christiiiiiiiiine!!!!!!!:hand::hand:
> 
> i was just thinking that Rainy!!...(revenge for last night!):devil:


Did i miss something last night  other than DD accusing me of being a thief


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> Christiiiiiiiiine!!!!!!!:hand::hand:
> 
> i was just thinking that Rainy!!...(revenge for last night!):devil:


I'm 18 in my own little head


----------



## ninja

blimey i thought i was bad , 
cant believe you lot are in here already , x


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'm 18 in my own little head


(falls of bar stool laughing so much)


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> I'm not that old i've got a 10wk baby. you no!


ye with floppy ears & fur


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> blimey i thought i was bad ,
> cant believe you lot are in here already , x


yeah but your alway's the last to leave:scared:


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Did i miss something last night  other than DD accusing me of being a thief


ye that Christine was making out im a fossil

i heard something about you doing a bit of pilfering Rainy


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> yeah but your alway's the last to leave:scared:


somebody has to make sure everything gets locked up , x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> blimey i thought i was bad ,
> cant believe you lot are in here already , x


Well at least we didnt have to be Thrown out Kira!! lol what time was it you got home!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> Well at least we didnt have to be Thrown out Kira!! lol what time was it you got home!!


nice and early , x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> nice and early , x


wot had GMTV started!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> wot had GMTV started!


oh no dont watch that , 
went to bed about 4 hmy:, x


----------



## Guest

looks like i missed a good night last night!


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> oh no dont watch that ,
> went to bed about 4 hmy:, x


god i was just getting up then!!!

yikes ive gotta go i can hear my OH getting up(hes been on nights)....gotta look busy, see you all later!!! bye


----------



## Guest

Right sproglet is up so must go make lunch 

Catch you all later but won't be on tonight.

Just sent Mr Rainy an invite :001_wub::001_wub::devil:


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> god i was just getting up then!!!
> 
> yikes ive gotta go i can hear my OH getting up(hes been on nights)....gotta look busy, see you all later!!! bye


i was up again before 7 , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> ye that Christine was making out im a fossil
> if the cap fit's
> i heard something about you doing a bit of pilfering Rainy


it wasn't rainy



kira99 said:


> somebody has to make sure everything gets locked up , x


oh right



noushka05 said:


> wot had GMTV started!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Double vodka please no ice thank's:devil:


----------



## Guest

Evenin All. Get me while you can, limited availability tonight, curry is cooking and apparently according to my 5 year old me and Mr Rainy have to have a bath together (don't ask i have no idea where that one came from)

Wittykittys love song thread has put me in the mood for an evening of romance (that's as long as the grumpy beggar doesn't come home with the hump like last night) :thumbup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Evenin All. Get me while you can, limited availability tonight, curry is cooking and apparently according to my 5 year old me and Mr Rainy have to have a bath together (don't ask i have no idea where that one came from)
> 
> Wittykittys love song thread has put me in the mood for an evening of romance (that's as long as the grumpy beggar doesn't come home with the hump like last night) :thumbup:


Mine just about over the baily's now:thumbup:.have a good evening


----------



## Guest

Thye village idiot has just arrived in the guise of DT - will someone get me a snakebite pleaze!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thye village idiot has just arrived in the guise of DT - will someone get me a snakebite pleaze!!!
> lol
> DT


fat chance will you get served in here i asked for a glass of coke at about 8 last night and it still isnt here :cursing:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> fat chance will you get served in here i asked for a glass of coke at about 8 last night and it still isnt here :cursing:


Maybe they have you on ignore!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe they have you on ignore!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


haha proberly Little DD is to much to handle haha :blink: :blink:


----------



## Guest

I am too busy cooking a romantic dinner you will have to serve yourselves. It's a free bar tonight anyway. Red agreed in the name of peace and love


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe they have you on ignore!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


that made me laugh



DevilDogz said:


> haha proberly Little DD is to much to handle haha :blink: :blink:


your behind the bar till red come's on tonight


----------



## Guest

I dont want to play bar lady to night im to tired   
some one else can i think DT shes never been bar lady.  
mind you i dont think she would get up on the bar and dance just as good as me


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> that made me laugh
> 
> your behind the bar till red come's on tonight


Oh pleezze!!! don't put ideas in her ed!! can you imagine the havoc she'd create!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> I dont want to play bar lady to night im to tired
> some one else can i think DT shes never been bar lady.
> mind you i dont think she would get up on the bar and dance just as good as me


.NO SHE;D BAR to many people:eek6:. and drink the place dry


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh pleezze!!! don't put ideas in her ed!! can you imagine the havoc she'd create!


excuse me i am the best bar lady in the town  we have lock ins and everythink


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh pleezze!!! don't put ideas in her ed!! can you imagine the havoc she'd create!






DevilDogz said:


> excuse me i am the best bar lady in the town  we have lock ins and everythink


oh please coz your the best


----------



## Guest

no i refuse to its my day off


----------



## Guest

evening!

Just finished my 6th load of washing for the day! 

So have we decided who is barman or am i just going to help myself?

Strangely i fancy a tequila tonight!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> no i refuse to its my day off


Now your acting like a stroppy teenager:sneaky2: i might have to call dt in to sort you out:devil:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Now your acting like a stroppy teenager:sneaky2: i might have to call dt in to sort you out:devil:


im not 

hello BBM


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> im not
> 
> hello BBM


I can see you stamping your feet now:frown2:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I can see you stamping your feet now:frown2:


and sticking my tounge out haha :ciappa:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> and sticking my tounge out haha :ciappa:


you get worse dt's gone to another bar now


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> you get worse dt's gone to another bar now


i know do you think it was because i mentioned getting on the bar and dancing  :ciappa: go find her haha


----------



## piggybaker

OK children!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> OK children!!!!!!!!!


thank god i'm gaggin for a drink


----------



## Guest

_drums fingers on the bar......._

i'm still waiting for that drink! Bugger the tequila, i'll have a pint of vodka and redbul - it'll last longer!


----------



## Guest

BBM they havent even sorted out the bar staff yet 
im still wait for a drink i order at 8last night


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> _drums fingers on the bar......._
> 
> i'm still waiting for that drink! Bugger the tequila, i'll have a pint of vodka and redbul - it'll last longer!


i'm going to help myself soon:


----------



## bird

Cmon service this ladys been a busy bee (mostly) spags on the stove and need alcohol


----------



## candysmum

LARGE LARGE EXTRA LARGE VODKA AND COKE PLEASE

I have been doing psycyology all night and day nearly and have just submitted assignment number 5. I hope i pass i then only have 1 left to complete the course.


----------



## Badger's Mum

candysmum said:


> LARGE LARGE EXTRA LARGE VODKA AND COKE PLEASE
> 
> I have been doing psycyology all night and day nearly and have just submitted assignment number 5. I hope i pass i then only have 1 left to complete the course.


we all waiting


----------



## piggybaker

OK Let her cook i will serve












































go girls


----------



## Badger's Mum

piggybaker said:


> OK Let her cook i will serve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go girls


Thank you


----------



## Guest

yay i dont have to work


----------



## bird

Piggybaker you're a good un


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> yay i dont have to work


your not having a drink until you show your id


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> OK Let her cook i will serve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go girls


WOOOOO HOOOOOO

thanks!



christine c said:


> your not having a drink until you show your id


pmsl


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOO
> 
> thanks!
> 
> pmsl


well she was having everyone else's


----------



## Guest

Christine stole it


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Christine stole it


oh do you no that's made my day


----------



## piggybaker

Girls i don't know what to say, sod the age thing just drink and unwind


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> oh do you no that's made my day


  i like to please


----------



## sequeena

Can I get something for a sore throat please!!


----------



## candysmum

sequeena said:


> Can I get something for a sore throat please!!


your not allowed to drink! not until you have a pos and we know your all well and stuff!


----------



## Guest

Is anyone any good at making sangria? thats what i really really fancy! Something to get me in the mood for my holiday in a couple of weeks


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Can I get something for a sore throat please!!


pearl knecklace?


----------



## sequeena

candysmum said:


> your not allowed to drink! not until you have a pos and we know your all well and stuff!


A non alcoholic drink I meant :lol:


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> pearl knecklace?


Hurr hurr. Him upstairs is kipping so I might just go surprise him.
Bought some lovely strawberry milkshake lip balm too today


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Is anyone any good at making sangria? thats what i really really fancy! Something to get me in the mood for my holiday in a couple of weeks


Yep!!! reckon I can muster up a jug of that!!! Red wine, lemonade and orange juice if my memory serves me right!!!! with oudles of fruit!!! I use apples and oranges!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep!!! reckon I can muster up a jug of that!!! Red wine, lemonade and orange juice if my memory serves me right!!!! with oudles of fruit!!! I use apples and oranges!!!
> lol
> DT


Can i have some please


----------



## bird

Nah pimms please with lemon and lime chunks none of that mint and cucumber rubbish


----------



## Guest

still havent got my coke so im going to find a better bar tut tut


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> still havent got my coke so im going to find a better bar tut tut


yeah thier's a youth club down the road. ok i,ll get it for you


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah thier's a youth club down the road. ok i,ll get it for you


youth club haha you do make me laugh....!rrr:rrr:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep!!! reckon I can muster up a jug of that!!! Red wine, lemonade and orange juice if my memory serves me right!!!! with oudles of fruit!!! I use apples and oranges!!!
> lol
> DT


lovely ta!

I love sangria! :001_tt1:



christine c said:


> Can i have some please


of course! DT - you better make it a bucket full if christines joining in :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> lovely ta!
> 
> I love sangria! :001_tt1:
> 
> of course! DT - you better make it a bucket full if christines joining in :devil:


No need for that. my head's still hurting thinking of somthing to do with your old sock's


----------



## candysmum

my 8 year old is in his room on his laptop and he is trying to barter with me over msn about what time he is going to bed! 

HOW LAZY


----------



## bird

Right the spags ready scrap the pimms bottle of full bodied stick to your teeth red please


----------



## sequeena

candysmum said:


> my 8 year old is in his room on his laptop and he is trying to barter with me over msn about what time he is going to bed!
> 
> HOW LAZY


Hahah I love it!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> No need for that. my head's still hurting thinking of somthing to do with your old sock's


pmsl! if ya ever get short of odd socks give me a shout! I have an argos carrier bag full of em!



candysmum said:


> my 8 year old is in his room on his laptop and he is trying to barter with me over msn about what time he is going to bed!
> 
> HOW LAZY


lmao! i love it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! if ya ever get short of odd socks give me a shout! I have an argos carrier bag full of em! between us we might be able to pair em up


----------



## Badger's Mum

WILL WE EVER GET A DRINK TONIGHT?


----------



## candysmum

yum yum chicken curry, prawn toast and now i is painting my nails!!


----------



## sequeena

Who's in charge of this bar?


----------



## Agility Springer

\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?

Help ya selves


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> \_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?\_/? \_/?
> 
> Help ya selves


ta hun! now i have bared my soul to the world at large i feel in need of one


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Who's in charge of this bar?


DOnt no you doing anything?



candysmum said:


> yum yum chicken curry, prawn toast and now i is painting my nails!!


any leftover's


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> DOnt no you doing anything?


I'm sort of busy. Trying to figure out whether the pup is humping my leg or beating it up with her paws LOL


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> I'm sort of busy. Trying to figure out whether the pup is humping my leg or beating it up with her paws LOL


hehe i'm just chewed my work time sheet's up


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> hehe i'm just chewed my work time sheet's up


Oh dear!!


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> ta hun! now i have bared my soul to the world at large i feel in need of one


Me too Lovely :O dunno what it is about you lot but i always eem to pour my heart out  hehe xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Me too Lovely :O dunno what it is about you lot but i always eem to pour my heart out  hehe xx


what did i miss then?


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> what did i miss then?


Go over to the depression thread in there near the end is my life story  x


----------



## bird

Ok eaten and done the sophisticated bit with the wine, large voddie please


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> ta hun! now i have bared my soul to the world at large i feel in need of one





Agility Springer said:


> Go over to the depression thread in there near the end is my life story  x


oh you brave thing's at least that girl might be a better friend now


----------



## Guest

Im here guys let the party beging  it seems boring on here tonight  i have just took dogs out and sorted them all out


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Im here guys let the party beging  it seems boring on here tonight  i have just took dogs out and sorted them all out


I've just done my lot


----------



## Guest

billys asleep in his bed already! lets get the party started


----------



## Guest

Is there any Ice tea left?


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Is there any Ice tea left?


Do you have vodka with that


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> billys asleep in his bed already! lets get the party started


you be the barmaid then i'll clean up in the mormingthere a custermer waiting for iced tea


----------



## Guest

can i have a double house vodka please


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Do you have vodka with that


No I'm under 21...


----------



## Guest

ooh erm

i dont know how to do those picture things pmsl!

but i am google queen


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> can i have a double house vodka please


Have you got your id with you now


----------



## sequeena

Just apple juice for me, seeing as I've been banned from drinking


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Just apple juice for me, seeing as I've been banned from drinking


One apple juice coming right up...


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> ooh erm
> 
> i dont know how to do those picture things pmsl!
> 
> but i am google queen


that why i don't go behind the bar :crazy:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> that why i don't go behind the bar :crazy:


Is that an Ice tea??? :drool:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> can i have a double house vodka please


one bucket of vodka coming up...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Is that an Ice tea??? :drool:


it is according to google pmsl


----------



## Guest

Pleccy your in charge for a bit, i gotta get the washing out of the machine! (load number 7!)


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> it is according to google pmsl


Good good, I'll take one if you please.


----------



## sequeena

Pleccy said:


> One apple juice coming right up...


Thank you


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> Have you got your id with you now


Stop being mean and let one go as a treat, I wont tell if you dont:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Good good, I'll take one if you please.


Can i have a drink please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Can i have a drink please


What'll it be?


----------



## Guest

back now 

So who's DJ tonight?

Me n pleccy are behind the bar.... need someone nominated as music maestro!


----------



## ninja

dont do music , 
but any chance of a drink :thumbup:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> What'll it be?


you choose



billyboysmammy said:


> back now
> 
> So who's DJ tonight?DD
> 
> Me n pleccy are behind the bar.... need someone nominated as music maestro!


----------



## Guest

One of us has to stay sober! a pint of adams ale for me pleaze


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> dont do music ,
> but any chance of a drink :thumbup:, x


of course! what'll it be?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> One of us has to stay sober! a pint of adams ale for me pleaze


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> of course! what'll it be?


so long as its strong i dont really care , x


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> you choose


Sorry but I can't serve alcoholic beverages, however here's a coca-cola...


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> so long as its strong i dont really care , x


How about Rum?


----------



## ninja

Pleccy said:


> How about Rum?


a black russian :thumbup1:, havent had one of them for ages , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Sorry but I can't serve alcoholic beverages, however here's a coca-cola...


that's ok ask billys mum for me


----------



## Guest

Enjoy...


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Enjoy...


how come you can give kira rum and i'm stuck with coke


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> how come you can give kira rum and i'm stuck with coke


I don't even know what rum is... :001_tongue:

Whatever you want, you'll get it.


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> how come you can give kira rum and i'm stuck with coke


cos i have a nicer smile than you do :yesnod:, x


----------



## ninja

where is DD tonight, has anybody seen her, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> where is DD tonight, has anybody seen her, x


Possibly a bit pickled? :001_tt2: :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> cos i have a nicer smile than you do :yesnod:, x






Pleccy said:


> I don't even know what rum is... :001_tongue:
> 
> Whatever you want, you'll get it.


what ever kira has please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> what ever kira has please


One Black Russian coming right up...


----------



## Guest

i still have no ID


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i still have no ID


What'll it be?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> One Black Russian coming right up...


thankyou, i'm still laughing what you said on that bad finger thread:crazy:



DevilDogz said:


> i still have no ID


you can have my id card no one will no


----------



## Guest

thanks christine hehe that will be a vodka and coke then please


----------



## Guest

sorry phone rang!

What have i missed and what can i get for you all?


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> thanks christine hehe that will be a vodka and coke then please


Sorry it's a bit small....


----------



## Guest

BBM i will have a double house vodka and a pack of cheese and onion please and a present as i never get presents haha what will you all get me for being a diamond then ?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry phone rang!
> 
> What have i missed and what can i get for you all?


About time! I'm serving alcoholic drinks here!  :ihih:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> thanks christine hehe that will be a vodka and coke then please












there ya go


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Sorry it's a bit small....


thanks that went down nicely i will have another please :crazy:


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry phone rang!
> 
> What have i missed and what can i get for you all?


go and have a look at aww my finger hurt's i no it's cruel i can't stop laughing


----------



## Guest

wow to drinks at once im liking this


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> BBM i will have a double house vodka and a pack of cheese and onion please and a present as i never get presents haha what will you all get me for being a diamond then ?


Walkers or Seabrooks?


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> BBM i will have a double house vodka and a pack of cheese and onion please and a present as i never get presents haha what will you all get me for being a diamond then ?












youve already got ya voddie


----------



## Guest

how old are ya pleccy? seeing as ya serving alcohol?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> how old are ya pleccy? seeing as ya serving alcohol?


Eeeerrrmmm....14....


----------



## Guest

yayayayayya i got a prezzie  thanks for that thats 3 bags of crisps hahahah


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Eeeerrrmmm....14....


well your very grown up so don't worry I have a glass of wine


----------



## bexy1989

can i have a large voddie  

i might spill it though  can't stop laughing at my boyfriends lizard trying to jump on an imaginary log!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

sorry just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry just needed to get that off my chest.


What's up??


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry just needed to get that off my chest.


What have i missed now??


----------



## bexy1989

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry just needed to get that off my chest.


what have i done now


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> What have i missed now??





sequeena said:


> What's up??





bexy1989 said:


> what have i done now


sorry youve done nothing lol!

Just some silly little girl on the cat forum who doesnt know what she's talking about - basically calling me a murderer! After all i do for cats and kittens its just upsetting thats all.


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry youve done nothing lol!
> 
> Just some silly little girl on the cat forum who doesnt know what she's talking about - basically calling me a murderer! After all i do for cats and kittens its just upsetting thats all.


What?! Don't listen to her BBM!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry youve done nothing lol!
> 
> Just some silly little girl on the cat forum who doesnt know what she's talking about - basically calling me a murderer! After all i do for cats and kittens its just upsetting thats all.


what thread is it?


----------



## Guest

i'm not anymore lol - dispite her negative rep grrrrrrr 

it could have been worse it could have been an abusive pm!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> what thread is it?


the "what age can my cat get pregnant"


----------



## Guest

she has apologised, which ok doesnt change the rep but does make me feel better. her apology accepted.


----------



## Guest

omfg!

Just seen glow in the dark cats on bbc news!


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> omfg!
> 
> Just seen glow in the dark cats on bbc news!


wtf!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> omfg!
> 
> Just seen glow in the dark cats on bbc news!


I've had that done to oh


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> wtf!


yes i know! genetically modified cats and monkeys!



christine c said:


> I've had that done to oh


lmao - _biting my tongue not to make lightsabre comments!_


----------



## Guest

come on girls...... i need some music!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> come on girls...... i need some music!


who's the dj


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> who's the dj


No good on the decks but wait till you see my moves I'm back for a minute kicked young un off and having 5 before the wooden stair


----------



## Guest

Right!!! Who's still standing? and more importantly who's still sober?
lol
DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> No good on the decks but wait till you see my moves I'm back for a minute kicked young un off and having 5 before the wooden stair


you must have gone then


----------



## Guest

can i have a glass of ice cold water please ?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Right!!! Who's still standing? and more importantly who's still sober?
> lol
> DT


YouTube - Elton John - 02 I'm Still Standing


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> can i have a glass of ice cold water please ?


----------



## Guest

aww thanks BBM thats very refreshing


----------



## bird

DoubleTrouble said:


> Right!!! Who's still standing? and more importantly who's still sober?
> lol
> DT


errmmm wotsh yours defo of soba


----------



## Guest

anyone watching operation live on channel 4?

interesting if kinda gross lol


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> errmmm wotsh yours defo of soba


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> anyone watching operation live on channel 4?
> 
> interesting if kinda gross lol


no im not watching telly hehe

DT i have only been drinking water so i am sober :devil:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> no im not watching telly hehe
> 
> DT i have only been drinking water so i am sober :devil:


coughs .... splutters.....almost chokes!

well i suppose vodka is the same colour as water :devil:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> coughs .... splutters.....almost chokes!
> 
> well i suppose vodka is the same colour as water :devil:


haha rumbled :blush:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> no im not watching telly hehe
> 
> DT i have only been drinking water so i am sober :devil:


Well I'm off to bed!!! trust the CCTV cameras are working!!! so be good !!! and play nicely
xx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I'm off to bed!!! trust the CCTV cameras are working!!! so be good !!! and play nicely
> xx


night sleep well and i only know how to play one way and thats nicely :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> night sleep well and i only know how to play one way and thats nicely :devil:


i've left an iou on the bar yay i'm up later than kira:001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> i've left an iou on the bar yay i'm up later than kira:001_tt2:


what to bet on that , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> what to bet on that , x


I nearly spilt my last bit of drink then


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> I nearly spilt my last bit of drink then


i should think so to , x


----------



## Guest

Ello..im back but not for long =))
Can i have a thistle tea please with a twist of seaweed??

Sammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> i should think so to , x


think it's just you an me now do you think we bore them


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> think it's just you an me now do you think we bore them


I'm still floating about


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Ello..im back but not for long =))
> Can i have a thistle tea please with a twist of seaweed??
> 
> Sammy


hi sammy ,
you can have whatever you like :wink5:, x


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> think it's just you an me now do you think we bore them


hey , you trying to say im boring , x


----------



## Guest

Thankyou

Minni not been herslf tonight..and it made me worry!!

SAmmy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Minni not been herslf tonight..and it made me worry!!
> 
> SAmmy


she is going to change over the next few days, have you spoke to kerry about her,x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> she is going to change over the next few days, have you spoke to kerry about her,x


Erro kira...yesh i talked to kerry..and i feel better now..but we was so worried
SAmmy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Erro kira...yesh i talked to kerry..and i feel better now..but we was so worried
> SAmmy


if you cant get hold of kerry you can always try me, we used to breed jrt's so do know a bit about it all , xx


----------



## Guest

Thankyou kira!!!

She was panting and couldnt get settled..and i was worried its to early for her...

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Thankyou kira!!!
> 
> She was panting and couldnt get settled..and i was worried its to early for her...
> 
> Sammy


what did kerry say to you, her discharge is ok isnt it, x


----------



## Guest

she said not to worry..and im not now..cos kerry sots me out and makes sure idont worry...but it was so frustrating ...i thiought she was to early to pant and wander about like restless...
but kerry explained it all to me...

Sammyx


----------



## Agility Springer

Hey everyone  how is all tonight?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hey everyone  how is all tonight?


erro lovely
youre late tonight
just has i was going...

night night *hugs*

asmmy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> erro lovely
> youre late tonight
> just has i was going...
> 
> night night *hugs*
> 
> asmmy


Aw sleep well hun!  hopefully catch ya tomorrow xxx

I am very late, been working on college stuff alllllllll day


----------



## Guest

The bar is OPEN!


----------



## noushka05

Yahooooooooooo i'll av a bacardi & coke please & av one yourself


----------



## piggybaker

Thank GOD

GET ME A BLO*DY DRINK< 

set up a drip if need be but give me something:mad2:


----------



## Guest

Evenin All.

I have been in the pub half the day but couldn't drink (on mummy duty ) so i am gasping. Big White Wine PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE 

What did i miss last night?


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Yahooooooooooo i'll av a bacardi & coke please & av one yourself





piggybaker said:


> Thank GOD
> 
> Here you go...


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> Thank GOD
> 
> GET ME A BLO*DY DRINK<
> 
> set up a drip if need be but give me something:mad2:


What'll you have?


----------



## Badger's Mum

. AND ME PLEASE DON'T CARE WHAT IT ISut:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evenin All.
> 
> I have been in the pub half the day but couldn't drink (on mummy duty ) so i am gasping. Big White Wine PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE
> 
> What did i miss last night?


Enjoy...


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> . AND ME PLEASE DON'T CARE WHAT IT ISut:


Down the whole bottle if you like...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Enjoy...


Why thank you very much, the service in here has improved VASTLY 

The last barmaid was a thief you know


----------



## piggybaker

I think I will have a cocktail please?/ anything but loads of brollies please


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> piggybaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOD
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ooo thanks glad to see Reds got some decent bar staff:thumbup:, that DD was always line dancing on the bar
Click to expand...


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Down the whole bottle if you like...


Thank you i feel better already


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> I think I will have a cocktail please?/ anything but loads of brollies please


Just don't choke on the smaller parts...


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Pleccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooo thanks glad to see Reds got some decent bar staff:thumbup:, that DD was always line dancing on the bar
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone but i think she was just here on work experience and Red took advantage
Click to expand...


----------



## piggybaker

LIne dancing O yes please







could do with a boogie


----------



## Guest

Somebody will have to take over for a while, dinner's ready... :drool:


----------



## Guest

haha noushka i like my bar line danicing and just because i aint bar lady to day dont mean i wont get up and jig 
I will have a bucket ov vodka (neat) please thanks every so much
christine whats up


----------



## Guest

piggy baker how do you get them pictures haha


----------



## piggybaker

will PM you the web site OK


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Just don't choke on the smaller parts...





DevilDogz said:


> piggy baker how do you get them pictures haha


i can't tell you i can't get anything up on here


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Just don't choke on the smaller parts...


can i have one of those please


rainy said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone but i think she was just here on work experience and Red took advantage
> 
> 
> 
> poor DD!! shes much betterthis side of the bar
> 
> 
> 
> piggybaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIne dancing O yes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could do with a boogie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PMSL...when did you film Christine doing That?!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> can i have one of those please


Go crazy...


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> can i have one of those please
> 
> 
> rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor DD!! shes much betterthis side of the bar
> 
> PMSL...when did you film Christine doing That?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy::crazy:
> walking the dog's
Click to expand...


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Go crazy...


wow!!! i will:w00t:

enjoy your tea Pleccy but dont be long


----------



## piggybaker

Yes I spied her with my little eye:crazy:

These where the cleaner moves she did!!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> wow!!! i will:w00t:
> 
> enjoy your tea Pleccy but dont be long


I'm on my laptop now, so I'm still in business...


----------



## noushka05

piggybaker said:


> Yes I spied her with my little eye:crazy:
> 
> These where the cleaner moves she did!!!!


shall we get her on Britains got talent?!!!!


Pleccy said:


> I'm on my laptop now, so I'm still in business...


conciencious thats what i like to hear!!!


----------



## Guest

sorry guy was giving some advise  am back now
thanks for the link PB who said i was on here for work exsperince consider your self on my ingnore list 
why can you say CC


----------



## Heavenleigh

Evening all,
It's been a long day, due to moody kids and burnt shoulders can i please order a Long Island Iced tea.
There aren't many alcoholic drinks i dont like (except Jack Daniels and coke that made me do an impression of the exorcist outside a club in Tenerife in my younger years)
Think later i may drink the bar dry in an A-Z style :0)


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> shall we get her on Britains got talent?!!!!
> 
> conciencious thats what i like to hear!!!


i was on the other night
with dd.somthing honey's


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Evening all,
> It's been a long day, due to moody kids and burnt shoulders can i please order a Long Island Iced tea.
> There aren't many alcoholic drinks i dont like (except Jack Daniels and coke that made me do an impression of the exorcist outside a club in Tenerife in my younger years)
> Think later i may drink the bar dry in an A-Z style :0)


Comin' right up!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i was on the other night
> with dd.somthing honey's


we were werent we am dame we were hot :drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest

Erro!

Is Pleccy-the-noobie in charge of the bar???

Sammy-the-goodest-girl


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> we were werent we am dame we were hot :drool: :drool:


yep the othere's were gutted wern't they


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yep the othere's were gutted wern't they


They weree haha

hello sammy-the-goodest-girl

how are you this evening

kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> sorry guy was giving some advise  am back now
> thanks for the link PB who said i was on here for work exsperince consider your self on my ingnore list
> why can you say CC


I didn't say you weren't any good i just said Red took advantage 



minni girl said:


> Erro!
> 
> Is Pleccy-the-noobie in charge of the bar???
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-girl


I miss one night and look what happens.

(evening sammy sunbeam xx)


----------



## Guest

haha ok rainy no proble  just a misunderstanding


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I didn't say you weren't any good i just said Red took advantage
> 
> I miss one night and look what happens.
> 
> (evening sammy sunbeam xx)


Erro Brainy Rainy!!!

Im trying to get a drink here...but plec boy has neglected me!!!

SAmmy xxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Brainy Rainy!!!
> 
> Im trying to get a drink here...but plec boy has neglected me!!!
> 
> SAmmy xxx


I think pleccy is dealing with a food order. I can step over if you like. What ya having hun


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> i was on the other night
> with dd.somthing honey's


i thought you were the flatleys 


Heavenleigh said:


> Evening all,
> It's been a long day, due to moody kids and burnt shoulders can i please order a Long Island Iced tea.
> There aren't many alcoholic drinks i dont like (except Jack Daniels and coke that made me do an impression of the exorcist outside a club in Tenerife in my younger years)
> Think later i may drink the bar dry in an A-Z style :0)


you go for it!!!!:yesnod:


DevilDogz said:


> we were werent we am dame we were hot :drool: :drool:





minni girl said:


> Erro!
> 
> Is Pleccy-the-noobie in charge of the bar???
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-girl


erro yes Pleccys a fine bar man(well bar boy)

00Noushka-bestest-Agent


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Brainy Rainy!!!
> 
> Im trying to get a drink here...but plec boy has neglected me!!!
> 
> SAmmy xxx


Sorry! What'll you have?


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I think pleccy is dealing with a food order. I can step over if you like. What ya having hun


Thankyou...please can i have a tall glass of south mexican weevel juice please ?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou...please can i have a tall glass of south mexican weevel juice please ?
> 
> Sammy


Sorry but we don't serve that here.


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Thankyou...please can i have a tall glass of south mexican weevel juice please ?
> 
> Sammy


hahahaha...........yuk!!!


----------



## Guest

Although if you give me a blender then it's all yours... :devil:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Sorry but we don't serve that here.


Blimey!!

what kind of a place is this!!?

ok ok....can i have a camel hump tea please??

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou...please can i have a tall glass of south mexican weevel juice please ?
> 
> Sammy


OMG what has your Mum got you drinking know


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Blimey!!
> 
> what kind of a place is this!!?
> 
> ok ok....can i have a camel hump tea please??
> 
> Sammy


Okey dokey... :thumbsup:

Do you take sugar with that?


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> OMG what has your Mum got you drinking know


Ex blimmin zactly!!

i think shes trying to poison me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

Ok Reds In The House!!!
Orders Please! 
I'm Celebrating!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Ok Reds In The House!!!
> Orders Please!
> I'm Celebrating!!!


Yahooo! Some help, they're out of control I tell you!


----------



## Guest

Vodka and coke please  what you celerbrating


----------



## noushka05

im trying one of Sammys "exotics".....i'll av the weevel thingy please:blink:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Yahooo! Some help, they're out of control I tell you!


:sosp::sosp::sosp:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Ok Reds In The House!!!
> Orders Please!
> I'm Celebrating!!!


Erro Red!!!!!!

Right...plecc boy is being a pain...and i still havent had a drink
please can i have some vodka and lucozade

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Vodka and coke please  what you celerbrating


Aye, aye cap'n...


----------



## Guest

Evenin Red. I tried to help out but it's that Sammy she has been on the weevil juice again 

We may need some muscle.


----------



## Guest

Thanks that was refreshing i will need a double next time though xxx


----------



## Guest

P.S what's the celebration ??


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro Red!!!!!!
> 
> Right...plecc boy is being a pain...and i still havent had a drink
> please can i have some vodka and lucozade
> 
> SAmmy


I already gave you your camel tea!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks that was refreshing i will need a double next time though xxx


Have another then.


----------



## Heavenleigh

Ok i'm now starting off on my A-Z binge, it has been a long day after all.
Red, can i start with an Archers and Lemonade (politically incorrect) gay persons drink but can't think of another A, apart from absinthe and then i may not make it to B!))


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Okey dokey... :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you take sugar with that?


yesh please...one hump or two!!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahaaaa
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!

sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> Evenin Red. I tried to help out but it's that Sammy she has been on the weevil juice again
> 
> We may need some muscle.


Weevils for sammy!!


----------



## Guest

thanks pleccy
do yyou all like my running lion in my sig xx


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Ok i'm now starting off on my A-Z binge, it has been a long day after all.
> Red, can i start with an Archers and Lemonade (politically incorrect) gay persons drink but can't think of another A, apart from absinthe and then i may not make it to B!))


Drink up... :001_smile:


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> P.S what's the celebration ??


Louise sent me the drawing, i'm on cloud nine!!!


----------



## Heavenleigh

Pleccy said:


> Drink up... :001_smile:


Cheers hun, you are on the ball, i hope they are paying you enough!!!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Drink up... :001_smile:


Will you top me off please plecc boy....
i ran out of weevel juice!:cursing:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Cheers hun, you are on the ball, i hope they are paying you enough!!!!


They're not paying me anything! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Will you top me off please plecc boy....
> i ran out of weevel juice!:cursing:
> 
> Sammy


Weevils and one blender... :001_smile:


----------



## Heavenleigh

minni girl said:


> Will you top me off please plecc boy....
> i ran out of weevel juice!:cursing:
> 
> Sammy


Top me off? or top me up? Two completely different things :lol: Maybe time to stop the weevel juice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ooh yeah red dog we all saw that 
it is amazing i would be chuffed to


----------



## Heavenleigh

Archers done.....
Bulmers and ice please xxx


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Weevils and one blender... :001_smile:


Thankyou

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Ok i'm now starting off on my A-Z binge, it has been a long day after all.
> Red, can i start with an Archers and Lemonade (politically incorrect) gay persons drink but can't think of another A, apart from absinthe and then i may not make it to B!))


PMSL



3 red dogs said:


> Louise sent me the drawing, i'm on cloud nine!!!


I saw it it's amazing. New you would love it.

Would love to get Oscar done at some stage will have to do some hinting


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Archers done.....
> Bulmers and ice please xxx


Sorry, ran out of ice cubes...


----------



## Guest

Can i have more wine please the kids have FINALLY gone to bed


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Will you top me off please plecc boy....
> i ran out of weevel juice!:cursing:
> 
> Sammy


top me off noughty sammy:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Can i have more wine please the kids have FINALLY gone to bed


You can have the bottle as well... 

Or would you prefer red?


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> You can have the bottle as well...
> 
> Or would you prefer red?


Nope white will de me just fine. Anyone wants me i will be in the corner getting slowly squiffy


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> top me off noughty sammy:001_wub:


Erro lovely man!!
what do you want topping off love...
we got weevel juice...seaweed frappe
and a rathe nice thistle tea??

Sammy


----------



## sequeena

Can someone get me a cup of tea or something, I somehow managed to sleep the whole day and I'm still tired


----------



## 3 red dogs

Me Myself and I are diving into a seriously large bottle of voddie, i deserve it and i earned it!!

***Looks At Doggie portrait Again**


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Can someone get me a cup of tea or something, I somehow managed to sleep the whole day and I'm still tired


Sounds like you need coffee love xx
I was sitting nicely in the corner having my bottle of wine but i am now having a row with a behaviourist who wants to "bite" a JRT


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Sounds like you need coffee love xx
> I was sitting nicely in the corner having my bottle of wine but i am now having a row with a behaviourist who wants to "bite" a JRT


Mmmm coffee! I'm trying to come of the stuff rainy 
Haha, I'll have a wander over to that thread now x


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Mmmm coffee! I'm trying to come of the stuff rainy
> Haha, I'll have a wander over to that thread now x


JUst as well i am at the start of the bottle and not the end or i would be a lot more lary :devil:


----------



## Guest

One cup of tea and the vodka for red.


----------



## Guest

christine were on again wooooow look at us haha
vodka for me please


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> christine were on again wooooow look at us haha
> vodka for me please


Don't drink too much of the stuff I'm running out...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> One cup of tea and the vodka for red.


Erro plecc boy..can i have a wedge of misissippi mud pie please and a large gin sling?

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

thanks pleccy oooh i need lots of it
red never put a limit on my vodka he gives me buckets


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro plecc boy..can i have a wedge of misissippi mud pie please and a large gin sling?
> 
> SAmmy


Sammy that weevil juice has gone right to your head! 

Have some water to wash it down...


----------



## Guest

I don't suppose someone would mind taking over the bar for me? I have to take the hound out for a walk... 

Also don't help yourself to the vodka! :hand:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Sammy that weevil juice has gone right to your head!
> 
> Have some water to wash it down...


OMVBG!!

No restrictions !!
Red never limits us!!

Bluachhh water!!

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro plecc boy..can i have a wedge of misissippi mud pie please and a large gin sling?
> 
> SAmmy


THATS more like it 

You can double that order


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> THATS more like it
> 
> You can double that order


Good girl rainy....

hes gone and left us

Quick drink everything before he gets back!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Good girl rainy....
> 
> hes gone and left us
> 
> Quick drink everything before he gets back!!!!
> 
> Sammy


WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO

Tequila slammers for everyone


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Tequila slammers for everyone


And some cocktails!!!!!!

hehehe i swore....look ^ up there!!

hehehehehehheee

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> And some cocktails!!!!!!
> 
> hehehe i swore....look ^ up there!!
> 
> hehehehehehheee
> 
> Sammy


I can see you are a foxy minx tonight.

OK i will have a Mohito (sp??)

Ahhhhh what the heck, VODKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I can see you are a foxy minx tonight.
> 
> OK i will have a Mohito (sp??)
> 
> Ahhhhh what the heck, VODKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Woohooo!!!!!!

* i want to wake up in a city that doesnt sleep..and find im king of the worldddd top of the heap....start spreading the yews......im leaving todayyyyyyyyyyyyyy...i wanna be a part of it...in old new youkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ! "


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Woohooo!!!!!!
> 
> * i want to wake up in a city that doesnt sleep..and find im king of the worldddd top of the heap....start spreading the yews......im leaving todayyyyyyyyyyyyyy...i wanna be a part of it...in old new youkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ! "


GOOOOOooooooooooooo Sammy.

I always sing this when i am drunk, cmon you know you want to

YouTube - I will Survive LYRICS


----------



## Guest

Hello guys I'm back! :devil:


----------



## Guest

First i was afraid..i was petrified...kept thinking i could never live without you by my side...but then i spent so many mights just feeling sorry for myself i used to cry!! but now i hold my bed up high!!!
i will survive...for as long as i know how to love i know i stay alive i got all my love to give i will survive i will survive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a hh do be do do do


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Hello guys I'm back! :devil:


woohooo pleccy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pleccy * hic*..can i have * burp * a drinkie ppohs please!!?

Shammy


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Erro!
> 
> Is Pleccy-the-noobie in charge of the bar???
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-girl





DevilDogz said:


> They weree haha
> 
> hello sammy-the-goodest-girl
> 
> how are you this evening
> 
> kerry-the-blimmin-angel





DevilDogz said:


> double for me please


I'm alway's the clown but can you all please read my thread


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'm alway's the clown but can you all please read my thread


I have done sweetie..and i answered ...

Sammy


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> I'm alway's the clown but can you all please read my thread


Sorry christine what thread are you talking about?


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> woohooo pleccy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pleccy * hic*..can i have * burp * a drinkie ppohs please!!?
> 
> Shammy


Whisky, Vodka or a Black Russian? :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

right i'm big and strong and i'm tough drink's all round please


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Whisky, Vodka or a Black Russian? :devil:


I have them all in glass with lots of limes pleashhhh bbz!!

*hic*

Shammy:ihih:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> right i'm big and strong and i'm tough drink's all round please


Youre wonderfull and very loved :001_smile:

Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> right i'm big and strong and i'm tough drink's all round please


Big hug chris xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Youre wonderfull and very loved :001_smile:
> 
> Sammy xxx





rainy said:


> Big hug chris xx


Thank's guy's


----------



## Guest

can i have a large strong drink pleasee...!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> can i have a large strong drink pleasee...!


Can i have a large whisky and vodka and rum on the rocks please =(
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Can i have a large whisky and vodka and rum on the rocks please =(
> Sammy


Yeah we can drink togther :eek6: :eek6: we will have a bucket each


----------



## Guest

ok...lets get drunk...and prop the bar up =))

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> ok...lets get drunk...and prop the bar up =))
> 
> Sammy x


good idea im on my secon bucket already haha


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> good idea im on my secon bucket already haha


=((

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> =((
> 
> Sammy


hehe ok i told a lie i havent started my first yet :laugh:


----------



## bexy1989

im hereee can i have a bucket of vodka  its been a tough night


----------



## Guest

Can someone get me a can of petrol please!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone get me a can of petrol please!


Dont drink it please!!!

have a thistle tea with me???

* hugs sweet sue tight*

Sammy=((


----------



## Guest

here you go DT do you want matches with that or just the petrol?


----------



## Guest

ooh you want to drink the petrol noo dont do that


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> here you go DT do you want matches with that or just the petrol?


Bl**dy petrols not good without the matches now is it??
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> here you go DT do you want matches with that or just the petrol?


Blimmin heck DD !!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Did i miss anything. You having a bonfire DT


----------



## bexy1989

i think ive been put on ignore


----------



## Guest

Sorry I disappeared, I knocked myself out cold when a bottle of vodka fell on my head... :incazzato: :blink:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Sorry I disappeared, I knocked myself out cold when a bottle of vodka fell on my head... :incazzato: :blink:


Hahahahahahahaha!!..sometimes you make me giggle....:lol:

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> i think ive been put on ignore


Who said that??

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Sorry I disappeared, I knocked myself out cold when a bottle of vodka fell on my head... :incazzato: :blink:


Poor Pleccy.. i hope the bottle is ok!!!


----------



## bexy1989

i got completly ignored when i asked for my drink  thought i wasn't loved anymore


----------



## charlie9009

Hi every one. 

I've just popped in for a quick one, while OH is playing on the ps3!

How are you all?


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> i got completly ignored when i asked for my drink  thought i wasn't loved anymore


Do you want a drink?


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Poor Pleccy.. i hope the bottle is ok!!!


Don't worry about the bottle, my head 'broke' the fall. :lol:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Did i miss anything. You having a bonfire DT


Yep! and i'm looking for a 'guy fawkles!! no bonfire is complete without one!
lol
DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

i'll have what ever's going please


----------



## Guest

me and sammy still done have our buckets of vodka


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! and i'm looking for a 'guy fawkles!! no bonfire is complete without one!
> lol
> DT


My mum can be she was born on fireworks night :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Don't worry about the bottle, my head 'broke' the fall. :lol:


hahaha thats alright then!:devil:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i'll have what ever's going please





DevilDogz said:


> me and sammy still done have our buckets of vodka


Seeing as it seems to be the forum's 'official drink'... :lol:


----------



## Guest

It would be rude not to have a nightcap


----------



## Guest

In my next life im going to marry Bordie.....


But dont tell mrs bordie.....


Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> In my next life im going to marry Bordie.....
> 
> But dont tell mrs bordie.....
> 
> Sammy


Now YOU have had WAAAAAY too much to drink 

Maybe i ought to try and get all your secrets out of you :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Now YOU have had WAAAAAY too much to drink
> 
> Maybe i ought to try and get all your secrets out of you :ciappa:


Nooooo not my secrets!!!!

Blimmin heck Rainy!!

sammy =P


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Nooooo not my secrets!!!!
> 
> Blimmin heck Rainy!!
> 
> sammy =P


Go On spill no ones listening, it's just you and me xx


----------



## Guest

Ok...if its just you and me...

Wellll....i will start at my first christmas party as a qualified radiographer....


me and a certain doctor....left very early....to ermmm.......chat


Sammy the minx!!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ok...if its just you and me...
> 
> Wellll....i will start at my first christmas party as a qualified radiographer....
> 
> me and a certain doctor....left very early....to ermmm.......chat
> 
> Sammy the minx!!!




Rainy the shocked


----------



## Georges Mum

doctor's mess parties - they were the worst!!!!   

by a long way! I lost my bra at one!! it got pinned up on the notice board the next day!!!


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Ok...if its just you and me...
> 
> Wellll....i will start at my first christmas party as a qualified radiographer....
> 
> me and a certain doctor....left very early....to ermmm.......chat
> 
> Sammy the minx!!!


evening everybody ,
you do make me laugh sammy , x


----------



## Guest

Arrghhh!!!

I thought we was alone!!!

George....mess parties are the best ever!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

minni girl said:


> Arrghhh!!!
> 
> I thought we was alone!!!
> 
> George....mess parties are the best ever!!!!!


now that is debatable - not sure i will be thrilled to hear my daughter went to one when she is older!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> now that is debatable - not sure i will be thrilled to hear my daughter went to one when she is older!!!


Had some fun...=)) ..used to love them...made some great friends

Sammy


----------



## Guest

ekkkkk sammy not sure i can look at you the same every again


----------



## Badger's Mum

can i have one then


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ekkkkk sammy not sure i can look at you the same every again


Hahahahaha!!

Dont worry kerry..im very respectable and never behaved in a inappropriate manner!

But i am having problems with mm memory at the moment!

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

one what!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahaha!!
> 
> Dont worry kerry..im very respectable and never behaved in a inappropriate manner.
> Sammy


Ohh thats good to hear sammy-the-goodest


----------



## Badger's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> one what!


anything you choose


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Arrghhh!!!
> 
> I thought we was alone!!!
> 
> George....mess parties are the best ever!!!!!


Sounding thick   whats everyone on about? whats these parties?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Sounding thick   whats everyone on about? whats these parties?


Doctors parties....either when they have qualified or are moving on...

Sammy


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Sounding thick   whats everyone on about? whats these parties?


not sure ,
but i dont seem to be invited , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> not sure ,
> but i dont seem to be invited , x


nor am i but can i have a drink


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> nor am i but can i have a drink


haha you havent put me on ignore then , 
i came in earlier but was ignored so have given up 
dont seem to be able to get served in here either , x


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Doctors parties....either when they have qualified or are moving on...
> 
> Sammy


Ooooh right  thanks  im a bit of a thicko!! x


----------



## Guest

You know something...im happy when im here talking to you all....im settled..i feel good when im on PF...
That might sound very sad...but im being honest...

Going to goet some sleep now...

thankyou for always making me giggle!

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> You know something...im happy when im here talking to you all....im settled..i feel good when im on PF...
> That might sound very sad...but im being honest...
> 
> Going to goet some sleep now...
> 
> thankyou for always making me giggle!
> 
> Sammy


nite nite sammy,
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> You know something...im happy when im here talking to you all....im settled..i feel good when im on PF...
> That might sound very sad...but im being honest...
> 
> Going to goet some sleep now...
> 
> thankyou for always making me giggle!
> 
> Sammy


Aw how lovely  sweet dreams missy, hope your good  x

p.s doesnt sound sad


----------



## ninja

*checks around the bar to make sure its all locked up incase christine comes back*,  x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> *checks around the bar to make sure its all locked up incase christine comes back*,  x


 I thought you liked me?:ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> I thought you liked me?:ciappa::ciappa:


haha, see its a good job i did cos you came back :lol:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha, see its a good job i did cos you came back :lol:, x


:dita::dita:


----------



## charlie9009

Hi, I'm starting very early today!  Is anyonehere to serve!!!! 

I need a big drink of anything, the stronger the better, to try to cheer me up!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Hi, I'm starting very early today!  Is anyonehere to serve!!!!
> 
> I need a big drink of anything, the stronger the better, to try to cheer me up!


OK i am serving Coffee but i am sure i can make it an irish one 

What's up ??


----------



## Badger's Mum

charlie9009 said:


> Hi, I'm starting very early today!  Is anyonehere to serve!!!!
> 
> I need a big drink of anything, the stronger the better, to try to cheer me up!


Help your selfHaving a bad day?


----------



## charlie9009

christine c said:


> Help your selfHaving a bad day?


 Thank you, I will! \_/ 

Yeah, well no, I've just heard from the breeder that I've been waiting to hear about pups from, they had 2 litters due this month, and they haven't had any pups! So now I'm feeling a bit down, I've been really looking forward to having a new pup in a couple of months  It's something that has kept me happy and kept me going through al the problems we've been having. It's not the end of the world though, just gotta keep looking!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Thank you, I will! \_/
> 
> Yeah, well no, I've just heard from the breeder that I've been waiting to hear about pups from, they had 2 litters due this month, and they haven't had any pups! So now I'm feeling a bit down, I've been really looking forward to having a new pup in a couple of months  It's something that has kept me happy and kept me going through al the problems we've been having. It's not the end of the world though, just gotta keep looking!


Aw that must have been really disappointing.

Christine will tell you sometimes you just have to be patient and the right one comes along hey Chris


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!

Its a beautiful day here, so i'm packing the kids a picnic and were heading out with Billy for an adventure 

Not sure where were heading yet lol, could be one of the lakes, the woods or the local public gardens

xx


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Thank you, I will! \_/
> 
> Yeah, well no, I've just heard from the breeder that I've been waiting to hear about pups from, they had 2 litters due this month, and they haven't had any pups! So now I'm feeling a bit down, I've been really looking forward to having a new pup in a couple of months  It's something that has kept me happy and kept me going through al the problems we've been having. It's not the end of the world though, just gotta keep looking!


oh how dissapointing for you 

Will the breeders be doing another mating at the next season?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Its a beautiful day here, so i'm packing the kids a picnic and were heading out with Billy for an adventure
> 
> Not sure where were heading yet lol, could be one of the lakes, the woods or the local public gardens
> 
> xx


We are off out in half an hour. Going for a walk with Oscars Mummy


----------



## charlie9009

rainy said:


> Aw that must have been really disappointing.
> 
> Christine will tell you sometimes you just have to be patient and the right one comes along hey Chris


 I know, it'll be worth the wait!  I saw one the other day though that I really liked, but thought "no, Ill wait for news about the pups" and now there isn't any, and the other one has now been reserved! It's so typical, and just my luck! 

Not to worry (as I'm not doing that anymore!  ) The sun is shining, I'm going to be late for work, as Reece is still asleep  so I'd better go and get him up!

I feel better after my drink!


----------



## Badger's Mum

charlie9009 said:


> Thank you, I will! \_/
> 
> Yeah, well no, I've just heard from the breeder that I've been waiting to hear about pups from, they had 2 litters due this month, and they haven't had any pups! So now I'm feeling a bit down, I've been really looking forward to having a new pup in a couple of months  It's something that has kept me happy and kept me going through al the problems we've been having. It's not the end of the world though, just gotta keep looking!


yeah rainy's right i was looking for over a year for a springer. came on here a opted for a cocker she'll be 11 wk's on sunday. It is hardwaiting though Can't remember who got me into cocker's can you rainy


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> yeah rainy's right i was looking for over a year for a springer. came on here a opted for a cocker she'll be 11 wk's on sunday. It is hardwaiting though Can't remember who got me into cocker's can you rainy


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

If Oscar carries on growling at my kids you could end up with another one


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> If Oscar carries on growling at my kids you could end up with another one


oh dear


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> If Oscar carries on growling at my kids you could end up with another one


I really think the weather mess's them up. i'm a great believer in time out. ground him till his two


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I really think the weather mess's them up. i'm a great believer in time out. ground him till his two


Yeah me too. That's what i amdoing and then trying to re establish a positive relationship with the kids (god i sound like a behaviourist)

He just seems very withdrawn compared to what he used to be like though. Spending lots of time in the lobby by himself and just grumbles whenever the kids walk past  I wondered if the heat was making him worse 

When he isn't like that he is fine. It's not like he is like that all the time.


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Yeah me too. That's what i amdoing and then trying to re establish a positive relationship with the kids (god i sound like a behaviourist)
> 
> He just seems very withdrawn compared to what he used to be like though. Spending lots of time in the lobby by himself and just grumbles whenever the kids walk past  I wondered if the heat was making him worse
> 
> When he isn't like that he is fine. It's not like he is like that all the time.


Ben get's stroppy with misty when it's hot, and stay's on his own more. have u checked his ear's could be a bit sore?.:yikes: i sounded like a vet we could go into buisness?


----------



## Guest

Right i am off on my picnic! 

Ive done my good deed for the day and extended the hand of welcome to forum lurkers :lol:

chat later xx


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Ben get's stroppy with misty when it's hot, and stay's on his own more. have u checked his ear's could be a bit sore?.:yikes: i sounded like a vet we could go into buisness?


I do use some stuff from the vets on his ears and they don't look sore but it's hard to know. I have just frontlined him so hopefully if there are any itchy beggars they will all DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE now.

He just had a lovely walk with his Mum (his birth mum not me)


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> I do use some stuff from the vets on his ears and they don't look sore but it's hard to know. I have just frontlined him so hopefully if there are any itchy beggars they will all DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE now.
> 
> He just had a lovely walk with his Mum (his birth mum not me)


I'll pm you about it on monday


----------



## Badger's Mum

really need a drink who serving


----------



## Guest

i do too! i really fancy an ice cold larger!

hwo's behind the bar tonight ?


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> i do too! i really fancy an ice cold larger!
> 
> hwo's behind the bar tonight ?


was ment to be dd where is she???


----------



## Guest

Im staying well away until you have your bar staff sorted


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Im staying well away until you have your bar staff sorted


here she is bless her:drool:


----------



## bird

Cum on dd no-one does drinks as well as you I know we take advantage but we appreicate you really for the lovely drinks and hard work you put it  (is that enough creeping)


----------



## Guest

Erro!

Please can i have a large lime and soda water please
and a bag of pork scratchings!!!?

and one for yourself!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

oooh for F*CK sake you lot take the biscuite i tell ya

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ try not to choke


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> oooh for F*CK sake you lot take the biscuite i tell ya
> 
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ try not to choke


Omg!!!!

* faints*

Sammy


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> oooh for F*CK sake you lot take the biscuite i tell ya
> 
> \_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ try not to choke


Ta muchly honeybun, as its summer pint of lager please:drool: I'm gagging


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello All, i adopted a new hamster today, he is a boy, a little chinese dwarf, any ideas for names?? 

hoe everyone is all smiles xx


----------



## Guest

Erro agil girl!!

DD nearly swore!!!!

Im ok..and what about...Shang..like in Mulan?

Sammy


----------



## bird

Agility Springer said:


> Hello All, i adopted a new hamster today, he is a boy, a little chinese dwarf, any ideas for names??
> 
> hoe everyone is all smiles xx


Bruce (bruce lee)
ming ming
noodles
Could go on but should stop now


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Erro agil girl!!
> 
> DD nearly swore!!!!
> 
> Im ok..and what about...Shang..like in Mulan?
> 
> Sammy


  DD!!!!! your normally such a good girl, do you think she would like me to pour er a drink??? cheer her up?

Ooooh thanks thats a nice name  x


----------



## Guest

Right you mugs I'm behind the bar, orders please! :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

i'll have a pint of larger please!


just ordered crispy duck from the chinese and a couple of beers too  - being greedy tonight!


----------



## Badger's Mum

thank god


----------



## noushka05

the usual barman please


----------



## bird

Pint of lager please:biggrin:


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> the usual barman please


 your in here for the night then love


----------



## Shazach

Evening all, Anything with a red bull chaser for me tonight 

How is everyone, what have I missed?:blink:

Sh xx:001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Evening all, Anything with a red bull chaser for me tonight
> 
> How is everyone, what have I missed?:blink:
> 
> Sh xx:001_tongue::001_tongue:


wooo hooo!

were finally online at the same time again 

missed ya!


----------



## Guest

\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/\_/ for all those that askerd 
and for me \_____________________________________________________________/


----------



## ninja

evening how is everybody tonight ,

i will have a pint of lager please :yesnod:, x


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> wooo hooo!
> 
> were finally online at the same time again
> 
> missed ya!


Hi HoneyBunnyBillyBunting,

Not been on much lately having a friday pf night!!
How's things with you and your fella?!!:001_tt1:

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Right you mugs I'm behind the bar, orders please! :001_smile:


Oi !!

No saying Mugs!!

Now..young man i would like a drop of the hard stuff please!!

Cheeky!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> your in here for the night then love


could beeeeeeee


Shazach said:


> Evening all, Anything with a red bull chaser for me tonight
> 
> How is everyone, what have I missed?:blink:
> 
> Sh xx:001_tongue::001_tongue:


ive just arrived Shaz, maybe Christine could fill us in shes been here all day!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> could beeeeeeee
> 
> ive just arrived Shaz, maybe Christine could fill us in shes been here all day!


Agent 00Noushka!!

im hungry

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

dunny know who is serving, but its not me tonight, i have man flu, so just keep the voddie oming untill i fall over


----------



## Guest

\___________________________________________________________/
here dearest red


----------



## Guest

REd!!!!

Why you not in bed mister!!!:cursing:

Youre ill..you need looking after!!

Sammy:001_tt1:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Agent 00Noushka!!
> 
> im hungry
> 
> Sammy


me toooooo what shall we av!!! im buying


3 red dogs said:


> dunny know who is serving, but its not me tonight, i have man flu, so just keep the voddie oming untill i fall over


oh dont come to close i pick up everthing


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> \___________________________________________________________/
> here dearest red


...." Dearest Red "......what the......

what you up to DD...Why you being nice to Red!!?

SAmmy


----------



## reddogsX3

noushka05 said:


> i pick up everthing


we have heard that about you noushka lol

wendy


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> me toooooo what shall we av!!! im buying
> 
> oh dont come to close i pick up everthing


Lol, theres a name for girl's like you!! :ciappa::devil::ciappa:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> me toooooo what shall we av!!! im buying


Ohhh lovely!!

Shall we have some squid???

I love squid!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

aww we all lurve red :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> ...." Dearest Red "......what the......
> 
> what you up to DD...Why you being nice to Red!!?
> 
> SAmmy


What you on about im always nice to red.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying:
Arent i red :huh:

ok sammy-the -goddest-girl 
love from
kerry-the-blimmin=angel :001_tt1:


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> \___________________________________________________________/
> here dearest red


just what the Dr Ordered hun, he was quite suprized that there is 'bug' that can survive in my body with the high alcohol intent, think theres going to be a new epidemic going to sweep the country called, Smirnoff flu!!!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> What you on about im always nice to red.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying:
> Arent i red :huh:
> 
> ok sammy-the -goddest-girl
> love from
> kerry-the-blimmin=angel :001_tt1:


Whoaaaa easy tiger!!!

Just pulling your tail

Sammy-the-goodest-girl


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Hi HoneyBunnyBillyBunting,
> 
> Not been on much lately having a friday pf night!!
> How's things with you and your fella?!!:001_tt1:
> 
> Sh xx


pmsl!

everything is gooooood :ihih: wont see him now though until next weekend 

I'm starvin! ordered crispy duck from the chinese :devil: and a couple of beers too :devil: :devil:


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> we have heard that about you noushka lol
> 
> wendy





Shazach said:


> Lol, theres a name for girl's like you!! :ciappa::devil::ciappa:


    its not true!!! its not true!!!im a good girl me!! ask Sammy im an AGENT!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> just what the Dr Ordered hun, he was quite suprized that there is 'bug' that can survive in my body with the high alcohol intent, think theres going to be a new epidemic going to sweep the country called, Smirnoff flu!!!


haha i had to leave you rep for that..made my day


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> everything is gooooood :ihih: wont see him now though until next weekend
> 
> I'm starvin! ordered crispy duck from the chinese :devil: and a couple of beers too :devil: :devil:


Yummy!!!!

Share???

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whoaaaa easy tiger!!!
> 
> Just pulling your tail
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest-girl


Woo im a tiger now  haha
kerry-the-blimmin-angel :hand:


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> haha i had to leave you rep for that..made my day


thx darling, despite my Smirnoff Flu i can manage to make you laff, thats made my day!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> just what the Dr Ordered hun, he was quite suprized that there is 'bug' that can survive in my body with the high alcohol intent, think theres going to be a new epidemic going to sweep the country called, Smirnoff flu!!!


pmsl :thumbsup: :lol:

I prefer to think of it as a cure :devil:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Ohhh lovely!!
> 
> Shall we have some squid???
> 
> I love squid!!
> 
> Sammy


hmmmmmmmmm well actually im a vegetarian, you have the squid i'll av a nice bean curd stir fry:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> thx darling, despite my Smirnoff Flu i can manage to make you laff, thats made my day!!


you always make me laugh  :devil:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> its not true!!! its not true!!!im a good girl me!! ask Sammy im an AGENT!!!!


Its true!

Agent 00Noushka uis always ready for action!!

Atease Noush atease!

SAmmy-the-goodest-girl


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yummy!!!!
> 
> Share???
> 
> Sammy


of course!

My local only does whole crispy ducks so plenty to go around


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> everything is gooooood :ihih: wont see him now though until next weekend
> 
> I'm starvin! ordered crispy duck from the chinese :devil: and a couple of beers too :devil: :devil:


Ooh, what a devil!!  I have wine and chocolate :001_smile: Haven't had a drink in a week so should be either snoring or sozzled in half an hour!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hmmmmmmmmm well actually im a vegetarian, you have the squid i'll av a nice bean curd stir fry:001_tongue:


OMG...

Ok Agent 00Noushka...bean curd it is...bluech!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Ooh, what a devil!!  I have wine and chocolate :001_smile: Haven't had a drink in a week so should be either snoring or sozzled in half an hour!!


pmsl!

We'll keep you awake!


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Its true!
> 
> Agent 00Noushka uis always ready for action!!
> 
> Atease Noush atease!
> 
> SAmmy-the-goodest-girl


Noushka's a tease??? that's not very nice Sammy! :devil::biggrin5::devil:


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Noushka's a tease??? that's not very nice Sammy! :devil::biggrin5::devil:


took the words out my my mouth  :ihih:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Its true!
> 
> Agent 00Noushka uis always ready for action!!
> 
> Atease Noush atease!
> 
> SAmmy-the-goodest-girl


  im not sure about this post Sammy .....atease


----------



## 3 red dogs

My Favourite.. put in the freezer till bloody freezing, then drink over ice, no additives needed for this one!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Noushka's a tease??? that's not very nice Sammy! :devil::biggrin5::devil:


Sweet baby jesus!!

I mean...stand down!!

it means like..relax...

Sammy:001_tongue:


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Agent 00Noushka uis always ready for action!!


we heard that about her too :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> took the words out my my mouth  :ihih:


    :blush2:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im not sure about this post Sammy .....atease


Noushka!!

Naughty noush!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> we heard that about her too :ihih: :ihih:


lmao!!!!!

I think our noush will have a bit of a reputation after tonight....

she's a tease
always ready for action

but no sausages... shes veggie :devil: :w00t:


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> we heard that about her too :ihih: :ihih:


Nooooooooooooooooooooo

It means....ready to perform duties!!!

Sheesh Wendy!!

Sammy-good-girl


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!
> 
> I mean...stand down!!
> 
> it means like..relax...
> 
> Sammy:001_tongue:





reddogsX3 said:


> we heard that about her too :ihih: :ihih:


flippin ell im gettin a right name!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> My Favourite.. put in the freezer till bloody freezing, then drink over ice, no additives needed for this one!!
> 
> View attachment 22680


that pics miniscule! what is it?

well apart from vodka i mean... is it a specific brand?


----------



## Guest

I fear i have tarnished your name!!!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

It was accident!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> It means....ready to perform duties!!!
> 
> Sheesh Wendy!!
> 
> Sammy-good-girl


  stop Sammy no no no eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> It means....ready to perform duties!!!


pmsl! :w00t: i'd stop now....


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> ready to perform


yup heard that too lol
wendy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> I fear i have tarnished your name!!!
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> It was accident!
> 
> Sammy


only slightly


----------



## Guest

Blimmin heck!!

I mean shes always eager to please and help out!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

aww sammy i'm out of rep otherwise there would be a load of points heading your way now! Ive got the giggles


----------



## ninja

blimey them darn ignore buttons do work ,

i ordered a pint over 20 mins ago :,

and it no good me talking to noushka cos everytime i do all she says is 'i need to go and have a lay down' :nonod:,

think i will take my custom elsewhere ,

goodnight folks, x


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> always eager to please
> 
> Sammy


yup thats the story i heard lol


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yup heard that too lol
> wendy


OMVBG...

Noushka is able to put her hand to most tasks!!!

Sheesh o mighty!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> blimey them darn ignore buttons do work ,
> 
> i ordered a pint over 20 mins ago :,
> 
> and it no good me talking to noushka cos everytime i do all she says is 'i need to go and have a lay down' :nonod:,
> 
> think i will take my custom elsewhere ,
> 
> goodnight folks, x


awww dont go!

here ya go


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh Noo Noo's, if your tarnished reputation is true, ring 0800100700 and talk to me!! lmao!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> OMVBG...
> 
> Noushka is able to put her hand to most tasks!!!
> 
> Sheesh o mighty!!
> 
> Sammy


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Noushka is able to put her hand to most tasks!!!


errrrrrrrrrrrrm now i know where the story started lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> OMVBG...
> 
> Noushka is able to put her hand to most tasks!!!
> 
> Sheesh o mighty!!
> 
> Sammy


:blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> flippin ell im gettin a right name!!!!!!!!!!!!!


getting????:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Youre mixing me up!

What i mean is..shes very flexible and very capable!

Blimey!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

can some one have a jig with me  haha


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Youre mixing me up!
> 
> What i mean is..shes very flexible and very capable!
> 
> Blimey!
> 
> Sammy


sammy shhhh your making it worse ekkkkkkk

your making our poor noushka looks really bad hehe


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> can some one have a jig with me  haha


I'll get jiggy with ya DD!!


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> shes very flexible and very capable!


yup that was written on the toilet wall according to red :ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> awww dont go!
> 
> here ya go


thank you :thumbup1:,
although i think one may be enough cos my eyes are going all funny ,
there seems to be alot of red dogs in here , x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Noo Noo's, if your tarnished reputation is true, ring 0800100700 and talk to me!! lmao!!


red i'm hurt! i thought only i had that number  _sobs_

lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I'll get jiggy with ya DD!!


woohoo lets get up on the bar


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Noo Noo's, if your tarnished reputation is true, ring 0800100700 and talk to me!! lmao!!





billyboysmammy said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





reddogsX3 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrm now i know where the story started lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


  some ones spreading malicious Rumours!!!! its all lies,


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> some ones spreading malicious Rumours!!!! its all lies,


oh blimey, does that mean i gotta close the thread!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> some ones spreading malicious Rumours!!!! its all lies,


Dont worry Noush..i got it all sorted out...i think they understand now...:smile5:

You carry on with youre tasks at hand

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> poor noushka looks really bad hehe


Gosh, is it not enough Sammy is smearing wonderful Noushies reputation, without you insulting her too???? :devil: :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh blimey, does that mean i gotta close the thread!!!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I will be good now!

Wendy made me!!!:smilewinkgrin:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Sorry I ignored everyone, it's what you get for having an annoying sister! 

I'm back behind the bar now.


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Dont worry Noush..
> 
> You carry on with youre tasks at hand
> 
> Sammy


time for me to go ,
im tooo innocent for all this , x


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Gosh, is it not enough Sammy is smearing wonderful Noushies reputation, without you insulting her too???? :devil: :ciappa:


haha im not insulting her what so ever :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## Guest

anyone for a top up


----------



## 3 red dogs

you know, this is what the forum is about.. a giggle and a laff, with out affence being taken,, i love you guys!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> you know, this is what the forum is about.. a giggle and a laff, with out affence being taken,, i love you guys!!


we love ya more red 
And i will toast to that :lol:


----------



## Guest

i'll toast to that too 

be back in a bit now though..... foods here!

Ya coming sammy?


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Wendy made me!!!:smilewinkgrin:


i did not :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

i wouldn't do such a thing

wendy- the - innocent


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> anyone for a top up


to freaking right young DD, the phrase, does a one legged duck swim in circles comes to mind, ( no offence to one legged duck owners though)


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> getting????:biggrin: :biggrin:


GOT!


minni girl said:


> Youre mixing me up!
> 
> What i mean is..shes very flexible and very capable!
> 
> Blimey!
> 
> Sammy


No no no no im not flexible & capable im not honest:blush2::blush2::blush2:


DevilDogz said:


> sammy shhhh your making it worse ekkkkkkk
> 
> your making our poor noushka looks really bad hehe


an you can stop laffin miss!!!!


reddogsX3 said:


> yup that was written on the toilet wall according to red :ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih:


:::blush2::cryin:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> to freaking right young DD, the phrase, does a one legged duck swim in circles comes to mind, ( no offence to one legged duck owners though)


hey we have 8 1 legged ducks at work haha 
\_______________/ there you go red enjoy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> i'll toast to that too
> 
> be back in a bit now though..... foods here!
> 
> Ya coming sammy?


Yesh please!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> i did not :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> i wouldn't do such a thing
> 
> wendy- the -Naughty!!!!!


Hahahahah!!!


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> hey we have 8 1 legged ducks at work haha
> \_______________/ there you go red enjoy


Funnily enough that's how I feel about my work colleagues quite often too!!


----------



## Guest

Anymore drinks?


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Anymore drinks?


hey you stop trying to nick my job im bar lady :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> oh blimey, does that mean i gotta close the thread!!!


yes close it!!!!!!:yikes: (let me finish my martini 1st tho)


----------



## Guest

I just got an e-mail from IGFA (International game fishing association), I've qualified for the bonefishing finals in Los Roques next year! 

Now time for a drink...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Anymore drinks?


Can i have a Rocky road please???

Sammy =))


----------



## reddogsX3

Pleccy said:


> Anymore drinks?


1 diet coke straight out the can (red drinks enuff for both us..... in fact he drinks enuff for the whole forum lol)

wendy - the - sober one


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Can i have a Rocky road please???
> 
> Sammy =))


Enjoy...


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> 1 diet coke straight out the can (red drinks enuff for both us..... in fact he drinks enuff for the whole forum lol)
> 
> wendy - the - sober one


Comin' right up! 

However it won't be long before you're asking me for the vodka.


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Dont worry Noush..i got it all sorted out...i think they understand now...:smile5:
> 
> You carry on with youre tasks at hand
> 
> Sammy


Jesus Christ!!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

Pleccy said:


> Comin' right up!
> 
> However it won't be long before you're asking me for the vodka.


nahhhhhhhhhhh not me i aint had alcohol in 22 years lol as i said red drinks enuff for evry1

wendy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Jesus Christ!!!!!!


Agent blimmin 00Noushka!!!

What now???

I mean youre very adept!!
Plus youre very obliging!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Enjoy...


Whats that pleccy??

I though Rocky Road is a drink??

Sammy


----------



## Guest

I think you all have me on ignore RED is the only person that has spoke to me


----------



## Shazach

reddogsX3 said:


> nahhhhhhhhhhh not me i aint had alcohol in 22 years lol as i said red drinks enuff for evry1
> 
> wendy


You're married to Mr Pink Pants and you don't drink????:lol:
You must be a saint!!!:laugh::laugh:

Sh x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Whats that pleccy??
> 
> I though Rocky Road is a drink??
> 
> Sammy


Dr pepper and Baileys isn't it?


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I think you all have me on ignore RED is the only person that has spoke to me


Who said that????

Come here you little bundle of huggingness!!!:001_tt1:

SAmmy<3 DD


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Who said that????
> 
> Come here you little bundle of huggingness!!!:001_tt1:
> 
> SAmmy<3 DD


HaHa
kerry gives sammy the biggest ever hug  :001_rolleyes:


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Noushka is very obliging!!


yup that was written on the toilet wall underneath flexible and capable :yikes::lol::laugh:

although i think i should be worried as red came out of said toilet with permanant marker looking rather sheepish :ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Dr pepper and Baileys isn't it?


Yesh!
Good boy!!:thumbup:

Sammy


----------



## reddogsX3

Shazach said:


> You're married to Mr Pink Pants and you don't drink????:lol:
> You must be a saint!!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sh x


oh i am i am :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yup that was written on the toilet wall underneath flexible and capable :yikes::lol::laugh:
> 
> although i think i should be worried as red came out of said toilet with permanant marker looking rather sheepish :ihih::ihih::ihih:


OMVBG!!!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
Wendy-the-naughtiest!!!

Noushka can and does...make a meal out of most tasks!!!

SSAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yesh!
> Good boy!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sammy


Here you go then, however I couldn't be bothered to mix them... :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug?? 
I'll start
(((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!

Lets Have A hug!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug??
> I'll start
> (((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!
> 
> Lets Have A hug!!


Just don't hug me to death, I have very delicate bones... :lol:


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Noushka can and does...make a meal out of most tasks!!!


not saying anything to that one ....hubby would have to ban me lol

wendy


----------



## noushka05

quick somebody get me a large stiff one please:blush2:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug??
> I'll start
> (((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!
> 
> Lets Have A hug!!


Yesh i agree!!!

* Hugs the group with all my heart*

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> quick somebody get me a large stiff one please:blush2:


Whisky should be 'stiff' enough.


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> quick somebody get me a large stiff one please:blush2:


I can oblige!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug??
> I'll start
> (((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!
> 
> Lets Have A hug!!


Yay i love group hugs :blush::blush:
(((((((((((((BIG HUGS TO ALL ABOVE ))))))))))


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Here you go then, however I couldn't be bothered to mix them... :lol:


Thankyou plecc boy!!:001_wub:

You big bundle of pleccyness!!

Sammy


----------



## reddogsX3

noushka05 said:


> quick somebody get me a large stiff one please:blush2:


that was on your business cards in the phone boxes wasn't it

wendy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> quick somebody get me a large stiff one please:blush2:


Sweet baby jesus!!!

Put that stiff one down!!

Youre on duty!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I can oblige!!!


OI man flu boy!!!

BED!!
NOW!!

Naughty red!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> yup that was written on the toilet wall underneath flexible and capable :yikes::lol::laugh:
> 
> although i think i should be worried as red came out of said toilet with permanant marker looking rather sheepish :ihih::ihih::ihih:





minni girl said:


> OMVBG!!!
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Wendy-the-naughtiest!!!
> 
> Noushka can and does...make a meal out of most tasks!!!
> 
> SSAmmy


 Lord Almighty my reputations in tatters:blush2: :cryin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> OI man flu boy!!!
> 
> BED!!
> NOW!!
> 
> Naughty red!!
> 
> Sammy


I'm having a 2nd wind!!


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug??
> I'll start
> (((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!
> 
> Lets Have A hug!!


Awwwww ((((((((hug)))))))) Love ya'll xx


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> I'm having a 2nd wind!!


i know i can smell it from here lol


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Whisky should be 'stiff' enough.


can i have the whole litre bottle please Pleccy:001_unsure:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> You know guys, this thread, has been going on a while, thax to Christine starting it.. is anyone adverse to a group hug??
> I'll start
> (((((((((((((Christine, Minni, rainy, Noo Noos, Devil dogs, Pleccy, Kira, Billy Boy, Shazach, Bird,Agility Springer,))))))))))))))))) and All you guys that have put forward your funny comments on this thread.. you'll all great, !!!!
> 
> Lets Have A hug!!


i need one after all this stress!


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> i know i can smell it from here lol


Hahahahahahahhahaha!!!

ewwwww:001_unsure:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

A drunk in a bar pukes all over his own shirt, which was brand new before he came in. &#8220;Damn,&#8221; he says. &#8220;I puked on my shirt again. If the wife finds out, she&#8217;s gonna kill me.&#8221; 

&#8220;Not to worry,&#8221; says the bartender as he sticks a $20 bill in the drunk&#8217;s pocket. &#8220;Just tell her someone puked on you and gave you some cash to cover the cleaning bill.&#8221;

So the drunk goes home and tells his wife about the guy who puked on him. She reaches into his pocket and finds two twenties. &#8220;Why are there two twenties?&#8221; she asks.

The drunk replies, &#8220;Oh, yeah, he crapped in my pants, too.&#8221;





Three women left separately after a very late night out drinking Guinness until the early hours. They met the next day for an early pint, and compared notes about who had been the most drunk. 

The first gal claims that she was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home, walked into the house, and as soon as I got through the door, I blew chunks". 

To which the second gal replied, "You think that was drunk? I got in my car, drove out of the parking lot, and wrapped my car around the first tree I saw. I don't even have insurance!" 

And the third proclaimed, "I was by far the most drunk. I got home, I go in a big fight with my husband, knocked a candle over and burned the whole house down!" 

They all looked at each other for a moment. Then the first gal says: "Ladies, I don't think you understand. Chunks is my dog."


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> can i have the whole litre bottle please Pleccy:001_unsure:


Wow you're high on the whisky tonight... :lol:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> I can oblige!!!


*cough* *cough*:blush2::blush2::blush2: 


reddogsX3 said:


> that was on your business cards in the phone boxes wasn't it
> 
> wendy


:blush2::blush2:


minni girl said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!!
> 
> Put that stiff one down!!
> 
> Youre on duty!!!
> 
> Sammy


thistle tea Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Three women left separately after a very late night out drinking Guinness until the early hours. They met the next day for an early pint, and compared notes about who had been the most drunk.

The first gal claims that she was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home, walked into the house, and as soon as I got through the door, I blew chunks".

To which the second gal replied, "You think that was drunk? I got in my car, drove out of the parking lot, and wrapped my car around the first tree I saw. I don't even have insurance!"

And the third proclaimed, "I was by far the most drunk. I got home, I go in a big fight with my husband, knocked a candle over and burned the whole house down!"

They all looked at each other for a moment. Then the first gal says: "Ladies, I don't think you understand. Chunks is my dog."[/QUOTE]

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

Ewwww

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Wow you're high on the whisky tonight... :lol:


im trying to block things out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> *cough* *cough*:blush2::blush2::blush2:
> 
> :blush2::blush2:
> 
> thistle tea Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We have Earl grey if that suits you?


----------



## Guest

I'm BACK!

I wanna join in the group hug

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( GROUP HUG ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Noush..... ive heard you handle the stiff ones very well


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im trying to block things out!!!!!!!!


In that case you'd better have a bottle of this too... :wink:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> I'm BACK!
> 
> I wanna join in the group hug
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( GROUP HUG ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Noush..... ive heard you handle the stiff ones very well


Fancy a drink?


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Fancy a drink?


please! i'm sticking to the larger tonight!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im trying to block things out!!!!!!!!


No blocking things out!

Cos then they will come and get you later!!

Agent Noushka...just get it all in hand!!

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

Anyone watching BGT???? did you see the little girl??


----------



## 3 red dogs

my glass is empty young pleccy, more voddie please


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Ohhh lovely!!
> 
> Shall we have some squid???
> 
> I love squid!!
> 
> Sammy


Sooooooooo do i


----------



## Guest

sorry i keep vanashing puppies keep screaming i get worried and have to check


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Anyone watching BGT???? did you see the little girl??


She made my mum cry!!!

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Anyone watching BGT???? did you see the little girl??


yes.... she's getting another chance though. more than an adult would do if they froze in the spotlight


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> please! i'm sticking to the larger tonight!





3 red dogs said:


> my glass is empty young pleccy, more voddie please


Comin' right up...


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> yes.... she's getting another chance though. more than an adult would do if they froze in the spotlight


But when that man was nervous they said he was no good!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

i dont think its fair she got another go because an adult wouldnt


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i dont think its fair she got another go because an adult wouldnt


I agree snuggle bug!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

hmmm she's getting another chance because she is a child...

I know the adults wouldnt get another chance if they fluffed it.

However... i'm torn (mummy instincts kicking in). If she was mine i would be fighting with her for another chance, she's just a child.... on the other hand she is taking part in an adults competition and needs to run with the big boys!


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> I'm BACK!
> 
> I wanna join in the group hug
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( GROUP HUG ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Noush..... ive heard you handle the stiff ones very well


its all lies BBM, LIES LIES LIES


Pleccy said:


> In that case you'd better have a bottle of this too... :wink:


Pleccy your a star!!!*gulp* *gulp* *gulp*


minni girl said:


> No blocking things out!
> 
> Cos then they will come and get you later!!
> 
> Agent Noushka...just get it all in hand!!
> 
> Sammy


 eeeeeeeeeeeek NO no no Sammy

sorry Christine! im gunna have to tell em.....its Christine!!!!!!!honest:yesnod:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I agree snuggle bug!!
> 
> Sammy


hehe bless her though

can i have drink to who ever nicked me job :wink: :huh: hmy:


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely noushka i havent spoke to you alllll day thats along time 
your little lad suckled on my lip tonight hehe


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> hehe bless her though
> 
> can i have drink to who ever nicked me job :wink: :huh: hmy:


Vodka, coke or beer?

Or if you ask me nicely you can have a whole bottle of whisky to yourself... :lol:


----------



## Guest

I have to say that little lad was fantastic.... i'm not a fan of dancers pmsl, but that was blurry good!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Vodka, coke or beer?
> 
> Or if you ask me nicely you can have a whole bottle of whisky to yourself... :lol:


ewwwwwwwww no whisky yuck haha :thumbdown:

A bucket of vodka and coke please :laugh:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> its all lies BBM, LIES LIES LIES
> 
> Pleccy your a star!!!*gulp* *gulp* *gulp*
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeek NO no no Sammy
> 
> sorry Christine! im gunna have to tell em.....its Christine!!!!!!!honest:yesnod:


Agent Noushka!!
Youre not yourself tonight...youre normall sooo in control! 
I fear you havent got a firm grip today....

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> She made my mum cry!!!
> 
> SAmmy





billyboysmammy said:


> yes.... she's getting another chance though. more than an adult would do if they froze in the spotlight


I dont really know what to think, but that was so sad, i really felt sorry for her, she looked so scared, so nice of the crowd to encourage her


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ewwwwwwwww no whisky yuck haha :thumbdown:
> 
> A bucket of vodka and coke please :laugh:


I didn't think you were a whisky person...


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Hello lovely noushka i havent spoke to you alllll day thats along time
> your little lad suckled on my lip tonight hehe


hello my lovely friend!! i know we have gone a long time, av you heard this lot tarnishing my name!!!

you know im an angel dont you DD?!!:devil:

I hope you havent gid my little lad Germs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Noushka I fear you havent got a firm grip today....
> 
> Sammy


thats not what red wrote on the walls of the loo!!!!!

wendy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> I didn't think you were a whisky person...


Excuse me bar boy..can i have a gin sling??

and a bag of pork scratchings!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> thats not what red wrote on the walls of the loo!!!!!
> 
> wendy


Sweet mother of pearl!!!

I mean she has lost her grip!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> thats not what red wrote on the walls of the loo!!!!!
> 
> wendy


lmao!


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Agent Noushka!!
> Youre not yourself tonight...youre normall sooo in control!
> I fear you havent got a firm grip today....
> 
> Sammy


 :blush2: no i havent!!! but Christines got a firm grip!!! someone told me


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> I mean she has lost her grip!!
> 
> Sammy


that is not what red wrote:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hello my lovely friend!! i know we have gone a long time, av you heard this lot tarnishing my name!!!
> 
> you know im an angel dont you DD?!!:devil:
> 
> I hope you havent gid my little lad Germs!!!!!!!!!!


I know your an angel these people dont know you that much do they :sneaky2: :001_tt2:

i did not give him germs cheeky mare ut:ut:

here we go heres another ....................
A guy walks into a bar and orders a drink. After a few more he needs to go to the loo...He doesn't want anyone to steal his drink so he puts a sign on it saying, "I spat in this beer, do not drink!". After a few minutes he returns and there is another sign next to his beer saying, "So did I!"


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Excuse me bar boy..can i have a gin sling??
> 
> and a bag of pork scratchings!!
> 
> Sammy


Your wish is my command...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Your wish is my command...


thankyou Luke sky walker!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> thankyou Luke sky walker!!
> 
> Sammy


You're quite welcome Lord vader... :lol:

Would somebody watch the bar for five minutes? I need to check the plumbing...


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> You're quite welcome Lord vader... :lol:
> 
> Would somebody watch the bar for five minutes? I need to check the plumbing...


Agent Noushka is very capable!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Yes her COCKtail shaking technique is somthing to behold


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Yes her COCKtail shaking technique is somthing to behold


Indeed!

She is a great speaker too.....i heard someone say shes orally perfect!!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> thats not what red wrote on the walls of the loo!!!!!
> 
> wendy





minni girl said:


> Sweet mother of pearl!!!
> 
> I mean she has lost her grip!!
> 
> Sammy


:blush2::blush2: its all lies.........ive not lost my grip!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> :blush2::blush2: its all lies.........ive not lost my grip!!!!!


Can i have a drink please


----------



## Guest

i could do with another drink too noush...


----------



## Guest

I'm back, orders please...


----------



## Guest

i need another drink to and were did the two reds go


----------



## reddogsX3

minni girl said:


> Indeed!
> 
> i heard someone say shes orally perfect!!!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not gonna comment lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> i could do with another drink too noush...


They've pushed the ignore botton on us


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i need another drink to and were did the two reds go


erm



reddogsX3 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


whats wrong... is your mouth full?

hehe i hope i dont get banned for that!


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Agent Noushka is very capable!!!
> 
> Sammy





billyboysmammy said:


> Yes her COCKtail shaking technique is somthing to behold





minni girl said:


> Indeed!
> 
> She is a great speaker too.....i heard someone say shes orally perfect!!!
> 
> Sammy


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: OMG im not good at shaking Cocktails & as for orally perfect No no no no no!!!:blush2::blush2::blush2: ive heard Christines excellent tho!!!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> They've pushed the ignore botton on us


tsk typical!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> erm
> 
> whats wrong... is your mouth full?
> 
> hehe i hope i dont get banned for that!


hahha i blobed you for that


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> i could do with another drink too noush...


oh get me a double BBM, Im Gagging!!!:cornut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: OMG im not good at shaking Cocktails & as for orally perfect No no no no no!!!:blush2::blush2::blush2: ive heard Christines excellent tho!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!

My parents came in to see why i was laughing so much...
Blimey...i do love you all!

Sammy

Thistle teas all round lukey!!!

SAmmy


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> They've pushed the ignore botton on us


av we offended somebody


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oh get me a double BBM, Im Gagging!!!:cornut:


LMAO!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:    










have some of this first


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> My parents came in to see why i was laughing so much...
> Blimey...i do love you all!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> Thistle teas all round lukey!!!
> 
> SAmmy


ut:We love you tooooooooooooooooo:devil:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> My parents came in to see why i was laughing so much...
> Blimey...i do love you all!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> Thistle teas all round lukey!!!
> 
> SAmmy


samy youve made my night tonight! I havent laughed this much in AGES! :biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> My parents came in to see why i was laughing so much...
> Blimey...i do love you all!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> Thistle teas all round lukey!!!
> 
> SAmmy


hehehe ye get me a thistle tea with my lovely friends Lukey


----------



## Guest

we love you sammy


----------



## Guest

Did someone ask for a thistle tea?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have some of this first


Blimey you and Noush should be a double act!!!

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Did someone ask for a thistle tea?


Youre a smashing bar boy!!!

* gulp gulp*

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Also did somebody ask for a cocktail? :001_smile:


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have some of this first


i think i prefer Domestos!!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hehehe ye get me a thistle tea with my lovely friends Lukey












you drink this? i'm not going to say what it looks like


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> you drink this? i'm not going to say what it looks like


That's not all she drinks! Sammy has a taste for camel-hump tea as well... :lol:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i think i prefer Domestos!!!!


awww you'll hurt reds feelings


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> Also did somebody ask for a cocktail? :001_smile:


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm i think it was that Christine!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm i think it was that Christine!!:thumbup:


pmsl! I'm gutted to be out of blobs!


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> awww you'll hurt reds feelings


jeez wots Red got to do with wot goes in my gob!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> jeez wots Red got to do with wot goes in my gob!!!


ask wendy!

its all written on the toilet walls  :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> That's not all she drinks! Sammy has a taste for camel-hump tea as well... :lol:


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

SAmmy :laugh:


----------



## Guest

brb just off to run amok elsewhere while DT is away :devil:


----------



## bird

I dunno turn me back for a bit to get some nosh and theres a group hug, can we have another missed it. Still bit warm so more lager please, not in the mood for voddie.


----------



## reddogsX3

noushka05 said:


> jeez wots Red got to do with wot goes in my gob!!!


i think i will leave him to answer that one although he will prob have a suggestion lol.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> I dunno turn me back for a bit to get some nosh and theres a group hug, can we have another missed it. Still bit warm so more lager please, not in the mood for voddie.


Okey dokey.


----------



## Guest

I showed DT my pic today!!!

I put it on here and then i deleted it...cos you never know...i might get stalked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait.......im putting it back on...i could do with stalking!

SAmmy


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> ask wendy!
> 
> its all written on the toilet walls  :w00t:


oh no no no thats lies all lies.........god Wendys gunna hunt me down!!!


billyboysmammy said:


> brb just off to run amok elsewhere while DT is away :devil:


where you going?


bird said:


> I dunno turn me back for a bit to get some nosh and theres a group hug, can we have another missed it. Still bit warm so more lager please, not in the mood for voddie.


((((((((((((((hug for Bird))))))))))))


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I showed DT my pic today!!!
> 
> I put it on here and then i deleted it...cos you never know...i might get stalked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait.......im putting it back on...i could do with stalking!
> 
> SAmmy


i was gutted to have missed it too! 

I sort of have a stalker pmsl!

Some random fella called brian leaves flowers on my doorstep with a little note every couple of months or so! Nothing expensive (asda carnations pmsl), but very odd all the same! Got used to it now lol.


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oh no no no thats lies all lies.........god Wendys gunna hunt me down!!!
> 
> where you going?
> 
> ((((((((((((((hug for Bird))))))))))))


lol i was off to see if there were any more threads i could join in.... cant find any... although i'm pleased with myself on the gay dog one  :devil:


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i was off to see if there were any more threads i could join in.... cant find any... although i'm pleased with myself on the gay dog one  :devil:


Gay dog!!!!! hahaha


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> I showed DT my pic today!!!
> 
> I put it on here and then i deleted it...cos you never know...i might get stalked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait.......im putting it back on...i could do with stalking!
> 
> SAmmy


oh id love to see it Sammy


----------



## reddogsX3

noushka05 said:


> Gay dog!!!!! hahaha


i had incestuous gay dogs until tatties got castrated lol


----------



## bird

Ta for the hug guys (feel loved now)


----------



## Guest

Right then, would somebody take over the bar for me?


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> i was gutted to have missed it too!
> 
> I sort of have a stalker pmsl!
> 
> Some random fella called brian leaves flowers on my doorstep with a little note every couple of months or so! Nothing expensive (asda carnations pmsl), but very odd all the same! Got used to it now lol.


Wow!!!!

i will put my pic on for a second...so hurry!!!

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> i was gutted to have missed it too!
> 
> I sort of have a stalker pmsl!
> 
> Some random fella called brian leaves flowers on my doorstep with a little note every couple of months or so! Nothing expensive (asda carnations pmsl), but very odd all the same! Got used to it now lol.


aww id love a Stalker


----------



## Guest

That was post Chemo!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

sammy your beautiful! Is that your lil lad? he's scrumptious!


----------



## Guest

Yesh...that was taken 4 years ago..before 1st and 2nd chemo

Sammy


----------



## Guest

awww sammy you are a lovely looking very beautiful, very caring eyes x


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> i will put my pic on for a second...so hurry!!!
> 
> Sammy


oh thankyou Sammy ....both of you are just Beautiful! xxxxxxx ive saved it i hope you dont mind?


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> i will put my pic on for a second...so hurry!!!
> 
> Sammy


Awww, lovely to put a face to the name! you look very young, and it's a smart tank top, who's the strange woman holding you? :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

I dont mind =-))

sammy


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, lovely to put a face to the name! you look very young, and it's a smart tank top, who's the strange woman holding you? :ciappa:


pmsl! :001_tt2:

where have you been?


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! :001_tt2:
> 
> where have you been?


Sorry, 'phone calls, both Mum and Sister...need a BIG drink now!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, lovely to put a face to the name! you look very young, and it's a smart tank top, who's the strange woman holding you? :ciappa:


Hahahahaha!!!!:001_tt1:

SAmmy


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Right then, would somebody take over the bar for me?


Errm where do you think you're going bar still open


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> i had incestuous gay dogs until tatties got castrated lol


  ive done a lot of eeeeeeking tonight!!


----------



## Guest

lol i'll let you off then 

what ya drinking?

wine?


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i'll let you off then
> 
> what ya drinking?
> 
> wine?


Now that's my knid of glass.... 

Google Queen still reigning then


----------



## Heavenleigh

My a-z drinkathon didn't go to plan last night, family drama! 
So moving on to C i'll have Champagne please, love the stuff xx


----------



## Guest

pmsl!

naturally!

although pleccys giving me a run for my money


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> My a-z drinkathon didn't go to plan last night, family drama!
> So moving on to C i'll have Champagne please, love the stuff xx


there ya go enough to bath in!


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Awww, lovely to put a face to the name! you look very young, and it's a smart tank top, who's the strange woman holding you? :ciappa:


you Clown!! lol


Heavenleigh said:


> My a-z drinkathon didn't go to plan last night, family drama!
> So moving on to C i'll have Champagne please, love the stuff xx


are you only on C you light weight!!!!


----------



## Guest

Right guys i am off to bed me thinks.!
So all stay safe and look after our sammy 
Loves ya all  
nighty night sleep well and i will speak to you all soonish
kerry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heavenleigh

billyboysmammy said:


> there ya go enough to bath in!


OHHHHHHHHH The things dreams are made of! :thumbsup:


----------



## bird

billyboysmammy said:


> lol i'll let you off then
> 
> what ya drinking?
> 
> wine?


Now thats what I call a drink, yep, girl after me own heart:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Right guys i am off to bed me thinks.!
> So all stay safe and look after our sammy
> Loves ya all
> nighty night sleep well and i will speak to you all soonish
> kerry xxxxxxxxxxxx


Night night kerry!!!!

* hugs*
Sleep well!

SAmmyxx


----------



## Heavenleigh

noushka05 said:


> are you only on C you light weight!!!!


Well only on C in Red's bar but drank the south african wine reserves dry at home last night :yesnod:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Right guys i am off to bed me thinks.!
> So all stay safe and look after our sammy
> Loves ya all
> nighty night sleep well and i will speak to you all soonish
> kerry xxxxxxxxxxxx


wot bed you!!!

Nite Nite DD Sleep tight!xxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> there ya go enough to bath in!


Mmm, don't fancy yours much!!


----------



## noushka05

Heavenleigh said:


> Well only on C in Red's bar but drank the south african wine reserves dry at home last night :yesnod:


oh well thats alright then!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Mmm, don't fancy yours much!!


pmsl! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

night night DD xxx


----------



## Shazach

Night DD, (even though you've hardly spoken to me tonight....)

Sh xx


----------



## Heavenleigh

Night Night DD , Sleep tight, Dont let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## Guest

i'm gonna have to hit the sack too 

Off on a big shopping spree with granny tomorrow.......... groan!


----------



## bird

Come on peeps its friday - weekend here, why are we all lightweights...........oh ok then night night


----------



## Shazach

bird said:


> Come on peeps its friday - weekend here, why are we all lightweights...........oh ok then night night


I'm still here! Hello Bird, don't think we've met? 

Sh x


----------



## Heavenleigh

Champagne down, time for D??????????
A Drambuie with a splash of water please bar staff


----------



## bird

Shazach said:


> I'm still here! Hello Bird, don't think we've met?
> 
> Sh x


You know I think you're right, hello, ok I'm in the chair what you having


----------



## Shazach

bird said:


> You know I think you're right, hello, ok I'm in the chair what you having


I'm good thanks, BBM gave me a BIG glass of wine.....
Might take me about a week to get through....


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Am i still underage at a virtual bar?


----------



## ninja

Patterdale_lover said:


> Am i still underage at a virtual bar?


all are welcome here :thumbup:, x


----------



## Shazach

Patterdale_lover said:


> Am i still underage at a virtual bar?


It's ok, it's virtual alcohol!! Only Noushka, DD and Kira get drunk on it.....


----------



## ninja

Shazach said:


> It's ok, it's virtual alcohol!! Only Noushka, DD and Kira get drunk on it.....


hey what are you on about ,
i couldnt get served earlier , x


----------



## Shazach

kira99 said:


> hey what are you on about ,
> i couldnt get served earlier , x


That's cause they can't hear you from under the table.....:devil:


----------



## shellinch

has anyone got a vodka red bull spare or an irish meadow! im staying at my mums while she is away and the booz fridge is empty!!!!!! :O:O:O:O im gutted! and gagging!


----------



## ninja

Shazach said:


> That's cause they can't hear you from under the table.....:devil:


sign of a good night :thumbup:, x


----------



## Shazach

shellinch said:


> has anyone got a vodka red bull spare or an irish meadow! im staying at my mums while she is away and the booz fridge is empty!!!!!! :O:O:O:O im gutted! and gagging!


\_/ There you go!!


----------



## ninja

*sorts the till and checks all around the bar (even under the tables) cos christine may try and be first here in the morning, as always* , x


----------



## noushka05

Pleccy said:


> I just got an e-mail from IGFA (International game fishing association), I've qualified for the bonefishing finals in Los Roques next year!
> 
> Now time for a drink...


ive just noticed this!!!

Well Done Pleccy!!!!!!:thumbup:

(youre also the the best barboy Reds ever had!!!)


----------



## Guest

ooh i didnt see that either 

Well done pleccy! xx


----------



## Guest

Good mornin' my good people, I can't stay long as I have an appointment with squash rackets... :lol:


----------



## Guest

squash?

gah, sounds like my idea of hell!

have fun 

I'm off shopping with granny (_groan_)

hmmm.... on second thoughts, i'll swap your squash if you'll take granny shopping! Steradent and support stockings! oh joy!


----------



## Agility Springer

Just got back from agility, good greif its warm, what a beautiful day!! however i am now sunburnt all over my face, i look like a tomato  :cryin: 
Like this--------------> but smiling 

my own fault i forgot the suncream, Fritha had fun though, how is everyone??


----------



## bird

We're good, hubby happy footie on telly me happy relativly clean house (i know so sad), arnie unhappy hot and bothered and dont know where to put himself and we're off to broad haven in a week so fingers crossed the weathers as good. Lager weather me thinks


----------



## piggybaker

Good evening ladys and gents, MMMMmmm whos serving today?

If you have time i would love to have a pims please and heavy with the ice,

So how was everyones day today, hasn't the weather been wonderful


----------



## bird

piggybaker said:


> Good evening ladys and gents, MMMMmmm whos serving today?
> 
> If you have time i would love to have a pims please and heavy with the ice,
> 
> So how was everyones day today, hasn't the weather been wonderful


Dont do barwork anymore, anyway no point trying to outdo the wonderful job DD and pleccy do, I'll join you in a pimms if we can get served no mint and cucumber tho, lemon and lime for me please


----------



## bird

AArrrhmmm DD PLECCY you delightful duo you get out of the sun and behind the bar. please, pretty please, love youxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

One pimms coming up!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sorry its only me today, .. wonder were pleccy and DD are, i can feel a rumour starting!


----------



## sequeena

Apple juice and some aftersun please!!


----------



## sequeena

3 red dogs said:


> Sorry its only me today, .. wonder were pleccy and DD are, i can feel a rumour starting!


pleccy and DD sitting in a tree....


----------



## 3 red dogs

Apple Juice and aftersun for sequeena


----------



## piggybaker

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22757
> 
> One pimms coming up!


OH thanks I sooooo neeeded that,

so gang whats the goss


----------



## sequeena

3 red dogs said:


> Apple Juice and aftersun for sequeena
> View attachment 22758
> 
> 
> View attachment 22759


Thank you


----------



## 3 red dogs

piggybaker said:


> OH thanks I sooooo neeeded that,
> 
> so gang whats the goss


Well it seems its not just pleccys Goldfish DD is interested in hun.. i can hear wedding bells!!


----------



## Guest

OI you cheeky lot hes a bit too young for me haha 
normal please red


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> OI you cheeky lot hes a bit too young for me haha
> normal please red


Which particular 'normal' would that be DD??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Which particular 'normal' would that be DD??


That would be the bucket of vodka :devil: and if your up for a jig on the bar with me again?


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> That would be the bucket of vodka :devil: and if your up for a jig on the bar with me again?



















Fill as desired hun!


----------



## Guest

haha thanks red.!
And i get a gold bucket arent i special  
i think i scared the rest away haha


----------



## 3 red dogs

As for Jigging on the bar, i think our impression on Coyote Ugly should wait untill later, wen we have a bigger paying public!


----------



## ninja

good evening ,
room for a little one , x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> As for Jigging on the bar, i think our impression on Coyote Ugly should wait untill later, wen we have a bigger paying public!


PMSL Good play red we need a bigger crowd then our talent might get discovered :devil:


----------



## piggybaker

wow think i will have a beer to celebrate the marrage bells then congrats DD


----------



## 3 red dogs

I Mean to say, it is worth waiting for.. Sammy, piggybaker, reddogsx3, and yourself on the bar jigging!!


----------



## piggybaker

What are we dancing to.


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> wow think i will have a beer to celebrate the marrage bells then congrats DD


I am not getting married ut:
Im not a commitment type of girl well only to animals :blushing:


----------



## 3 red dogs

piggybaker said:


> wow think i will have a beer to celebrate the marrage bells then congrats DD


Shhh piggybaker, i'm not sure shes said yes yet, i think myself its his Eel shes after! lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I Mean to say, it is worth waiting for.. Sammy, piggybaker, reddogsx3, and yourself on the bar jigging!!


haha ok well sammy might be here later iv been speaking to here i think minni will have pups soon 
wendy hurry up i need a jig and piggybaker is here.


----------



## piggybaker

3 red dogs said:


> Shhh piggybaker, i'm not sure shes said yes yet, i think myself its his Eel shes after! lmao


Oh have i just fallen into it!!!!! Gallable is the word:sosp:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Shhh piggybaker, i'm not sure shes said yes yet, i think myself its his Eel shes after! lmao


I said no rrr: so when he gets on later you have to look after him i broke his heart :bored:
mum always told me i was a little heart breaker :dita:


----------



## piggybaker

Oh sh*t i just fell off the bar







another drink here please so i can get my second wind


----------



## 3 red dogs

Here ya go piggybaker
A pimms








And some beans to help your second wind!


----------



## Guest

HaHa red that made me laugh cant give you rep though i have to spread my self about  hehe

Did you know i got told i am the PF angel :thumbsup:


----------



## piggybaker

PMSL that will give me wind, gonna have to dissapear, my daughter has fallen alseep next to me so i must see to her


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> HaHa red that made me laugh cant give you rep though i have to spread my self about  hehe
> 
> Did you know i got told i am the PF angel :thumbsup:


A PF Angel huh!!
Hmmm Partially Fallen is that??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> A PF Angel huh!!
> Hmmm Partially Fallen is that??


I am the pet forum angel :ihih::ihih:
I got told i am so everyone has to call it me ok rrr:


----------



## Guest

The pet forums angel thinks she has scared you all away 
so she sits and drinks her bucket alone


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> The pet forums angel thinks she has scared you all away
> so she sits and drinks her bucket alone


was in the cellar hun, stocktaking ... have to make sure we got enuff for you lot on a saturday night don't we!!
Your ok though, plenty of Vodka!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> was in the cellar hun, stocktaking ... have to make sure we got enuff for you lot on a saturday night don't we!!
> Your ok though, plenty of Vodka!


Ok i forgive you red, yeah we are having a lock in to night can we can we :biggrin:
Thats good then you keep them buckets coming  
I have more posts than you  
That cant be right can it :frown2::frown2:


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> A PF Angel huh!!
> Hmmm Partially Fallen is that??


p****d Fart angel more like lol

wendy


----------



## 3 red dogs

you just type faster then me hun! lol


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> p****d Fart angel more like lol
> 
> wendy


:thumbup1::thumbup1: PMSL that made me chuckle 
thanks for that


----------



## reddogsX3

ya welcome lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a drink please only just got home from work


----------



## Guest

\_______/ i was wondering were you was   
good to see you


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> \_______/ i was wondering were you was
> good to see you


thank you i needed that how are you to day? what's you new name little angel?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> thank you i needed that how are you to day? what's you new name little angel?


thats good then yes i am great today thanks 
Yes i am the PF angel :001_tt2: i was told because i help people :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> thats good then yes i am great today thanks
> Yes i am the PF angel :001_tt2: i was told because i help people :001_tt2:


who told you that. lol you do help people it wouldn't be the same without you:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> who told you that. lol you do help people it wouldn't be the same without you:thumbup:


Vixie :thumbsup:
I try to but today i was told not to be so silly about something i said :eek6: turns out everyone agreed with me :thumbsup:
Aww thanks 
im sure you would all be just the same with out me though


----------



## charlie9009

Woo hoo, Hi every one, what you all having? 

Drinks are on me!!! 

I'm celabrating! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Woo hoo, Hi every one, what you all having?
> 
> Drinks are on me!!!
> 
> I'm celabrating! :laugh: :thumbsup:


I still got my bucket of vodka thanks what you celabrating

omg have you found a crestie pup ???


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

I still got my bucket of vodka thanks what you celabrating 



I've got a spare straw..MOVE OVER..:drool:


----------



## Guest

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> I've got a spare straw..MOVE OVER..:drool:


Ok of course i will  help your self mate :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Vixie :thumbsup:
> I try to but today i was told not to be so silly about something i said :eek6: turns out everyone agreed with me :thumbsupm me what thread too tired to go through them all tonight
> Aww thanks
> im sure you would all be just the same with out me though





charlie9009 said:


> Woo hoo, Hi every one, what you all having?
> 
> Drinks are on me!!!
> 
> I'm celabrating! :laugh: :thumbsup:


what you celabrating then


----------



## Guest

Hey yourgirfts ourgifts you were not ment to drink it all  hehe
RED i need another bucket


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> I still got my bucket of vodka thanks what you celabrating
> 
> omg have you found a crestie pup ???


 Yes I have!  The one I showed you the other day! I'm going to see her as soon as I can, andhopefully put down a deposit! It's cheered me up so much, I've been so down since I found out the other breeders weren't having any!


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Yes I have!  The one I showed you the other day! I'm going to see her as soon as I can, andhopefully put down a deposit! It's cheered me up so much, I've been so down since I found out the other breeders weren't having any!


YAY im happy for you


----------



## Badger's Mum

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> I still got my bucket of vodka thanks what you celabrating
> 
> I've got a spare straw..MOVE OVER..:drool:


I'm going to give people at work your website


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I'm going to give people at work your website


Arent they good we linked there website to ours :dita:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Arent they good we linked there website to ours :dita:


never noticed your one before sorry i'll have a look at tomorrow


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> never noticed your one before sorry i'll have a look at tomorrow


B*tch haha yes sign the guest book if you want :


----------



## bird

Ha, sit about for hours waiting for service, turn me back and its all happening. Let you off if I can have a voddie. How was your day christine


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Ha, sit about for hours waiting for service, turn me back and its all happening. Let you off if I can have a voddie. How was your day christine


ok then. sorry you shouldn't have sush nice pic's lol



DevilDogz said:


> B*tch haha yes sign the guest book if you want :


sorry done this wrong bird it was a hard but at the same time a good day as well:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Voddie for Bird


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22771
> 
> 
> Voddie for Bird


WHAT ABOUT ME


----------



## noushka05

Black Russian for me please Red!!! & No!!! i dont mean cossak wearing variety!!!


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> WHAT ABOUT ME


WE CAN SHARE


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

DevilDogz said:


> Hey yourgirfts ourgifts you were not ment to drink it all  hehe
> RED i need another bucket


Awwww..That was good..:drool: Two more buckets Red and a harness for Christine she keeps falling of the stool...:yikes:


----------



## noushka05

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Awwww..That was good..:drool: Two more buckets Red and a harness for Christine she keeps falling of the stool...:yikes:


hahaha dont tell me Christines been here all day again!!!


----------



## Guest

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Awwww..That was good..:drool: Two more buckets Red and a harness for Christine she keeps falling of the stool...:yikes:


haha Yes red 2 more buckets please


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

noushka05 said:


> hahaha dont tell me Christines been here all day again!!!


Think its time for her to admit to the problem...:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Noushka did you know they are starting rumours about me and pleccy ekkkk


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> hahaha dont tell me Christines been here all day again!!!


I wish



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Think its time for her to admit to the problem...:lol::lol::lol::lol:


how dare you



DevilDogz said:


> Noushka did you know they are starting rumours about me and pleccy ekkkk


AND


----------



## Guest

What Do You Mean And...................................


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> What Do You Mean And...................................


Nothing can we be bridesmaid's


----------



## 3 red dogs

Black russians, vodka and a bucket... anyone else need anything?


----------



## 3 red dogs

And the same again as i missed it!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Noushka did you know they are starting rumours about me and pleccy ekkkk


well at least whilst theyre gossiping about you, they'll leave me alone!!:cornut:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> well at least whilst theyre gossiping about you, they'll leave me alone!!:cornut:


haha thats not good

christine im not getting married red made it all up


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Nothing can we be bridesmaid's


& me DD can i be a bridesmaid aswell?!!!!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22776
> 
> 
> View attachment 22777
> 
> 
> View attachment 22780
> 
> 
> Black russians, vodka and a bucket... anyone else need anything?


cheers Red


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> & me DD can i be a bridesmaid aswell?!!!!


:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
When i marry a rich man, with horses and lots of land in the country
of course you can :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> What Do You Mean And...................................





DevilDogz said:


> haha thats not good
> 
> christine im not getting married red made it all up


Omg i've started traning my dog's to hum the wedding march


----------



## reddogsX3

we did not start rumours about you noushka it was the truth sammy said so in all her posts yesterday lol

wendy


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Omg i've started traning my dog's to hum the wedding march


PMSL............:lol::lol: this weddings gunna be something else!!!


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Omg i've started traning my dog's to hum the wedding march


PMSL wait till i find the ideal man :001_tt1: then you can be


----------



## Badger's Mum

reddogsX3 said:


> we did not start rumours about you noushka it was the truth sammy said so in all her posts yesterday lol
> 
> wendy


and sammy never lies not shaw about noushka


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> we did not start rumours about you noushka it was the truth sammy said so in all her posts yesterday lol
> 
> wendy


   no Wendy it was all lies!!! & anyway its pick on DD day tonight!! :cornuti hope:001_unsure


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> no Wendy it was all lies!!! & anyway its pick on DD day tonight!! :cornuti hope:001_unsure


please leave dd alone she's got feeling's you no


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> and sammy never lies not shaw about noushka


well you would say that wouldnt you!!!! when theyve mixed me up with you!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

noushka05 said:


> no Wendy it was all lies!!! & anyway its pick on DD day tonight!! :cornuti hope:001_unsure


oh ok. DD can i be maid of honour pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.

wendy


----------



## ninja

hay

do you lot realise that i have been sat here at the end of the bar since 6.15pm 

nobody has served me ,

let alone spoken to me ,

same thing happened last night , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'll volunteer to give you away to DD, ..well its not like we'd ever get anything for ya anyhow is it! lmao!!


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> please leave dd alone she's got feeling's you no


 Stirrer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> hay
> 
> do you lot realise that i have been sat here at the end of the bar since 6.15pm
> 
> nobody has served me ,
> 
> let alone spoken to me ,
> 
> same thing happened last night , x


Well as head bar person of Reds Bar, i will recommend you try asking for a drink hun, although my talents are many, and varied, telepathy is not one of them!! lmao


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Well as head bar person of Reds Bar, i will recommend you try asking for a drink hun, although my talents are many, and varied, telepathy is not one of them!! lmao


i did speak when i came in :blushing:, x


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> Well as head bar person of Reds Bar, i will recommend you try asking for a drink hun, although my talents are many, and varied, telepathy is not one of them!! lmao


you have many talents ...... errrr why didn't i know about this


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> hay
> 
> do you lot realise that i have been sat here at the end of the bar since 6.15pm
> 
> nobody has served me ,
> 
> let alone spoken to me ,
> 
> same thing happened last night , x


oh you poor little love i'm going to bed. some one will talk to you in the end


----------



## ninja

reddogsX3 said:


> you have many talents ...... errrr why didn't i know about this


think its just wishful thinking on his part , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

reddogsX3 said:


> you have many talents ...... errrr why didn't i know about this


Because, you my dearest wifey, are always asleep while i'm using my best assets!!!
Hmmm that really don't sound right does it!!


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> oh ok. DD can i be maid of honour pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.
> 
> wendy


you'd make a smashing maid of honour Wendy!!


kira99 said:


> hay
> 
> do you lot realise that i have been sat here at the end of the bar since 6.15pm
> 
> nobody has served me ,
> 
> let alone spoken to me ,
> 
> same thing happened last night , x


aww thats not on Kira!!! you'll av to shout up!!!


3 red dogs said:


> I'll volunteer to give you away to DD, ..well its not like we'd ever get anything for ya anyhow is it! lmao!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> you'd make a smashing maid of honour Wendy!!
> 
> aww thats not on Kira!!! you'll av to shout up!!!


oooh, dare i speak to you ,
everytime i do you have to go and have a lie down , x


----------



## piggybaker

WOW that was one long bed time, I ended up waking her as I looked out of her bedroom window,Custod(the fox) was at the guineas :bored: I shouted NO and woke her up









Not one of my best parental moments LOL


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> Because, you my dearest wifey, are always asleep while i'm using my best assets!!!
> Hmmm that really don't sound right does it!!


errrrrrrrrrrrrr dont get to sleep snoring keeps me awake so unless you count snoring and talking about daffodils in ya sleep talent i am still waiting to hear about these errrrrrrrrr talents lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

Of course wendy when i find a gorgouse rich man,,
Who you giving me red.


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> oooh, dare i speak to you ,
> everytime i do you have to go and have a lie down , x


 only if you promise...no more "Mind Games"!!!! i might even buy you a bag of crisps!!!:yesnod:


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> only if you promise...to do more "Mind Games"!!!! i might even buy you a bag of crisps!!!:yesnod:


thats fine i dont have a problem with that , x


----------



## noushka05

piggybaker said:


> WOW that was one long bed time, I ended up waking her as I looked out of her bedroom window,Custod(the fox) was at the guineas :bored: I shouted NO and woke her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of my best parental moments LOL


were the guineas ok PB?


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> thats fine i dont have a problem with that , x


  anyway guys i think im off for a lie down now!!!!  (on my own!!!!)


----------



## piggybaker

OK that earlier pimms and rushing around after children and the fox (think i might be reverting to borders point of view again)
I am shattered and off to bed, 

Night all

Em


----------



## reddogsX3

DevilDogz said:


> Of course wendy when i find a gorgouse rich man,,
> Who you giving me red.


you can have red but he comes with an expensive voddie habit and pink pants lol

wendy


----------



## piggybaker

noushka05 said:


> were the guineas ok PB?


Yes they where fine thank you, just a bit freaked?


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> anyway guys i think im off for a lie down now!!!!  (on my own!!!!)


see what i mean :laugh:, x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> see what i mean :laugh:, x


ye you do have that effect on me now you mention it!!!


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> you can have red but he comes with an expensive voddie habit and pink pants lol
> 
> wendy


haha thanks  I dont mind the vodka habit i loveeee vodka :drool: but the pink pants i will have to have a think on thats im not to keen :thumbdown: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## noushka05

piggybaker said:


> OK that earlier pimms and rushing around after children and the fox (think i might be reverting to borders point of view again)
> I am shattered and off to bed,
> 
> Night all
> 
> Em


Nite Nite PB, glad your piggies are ok


----------



## Guest

Nighty night PB sleep well glad your animals are ok
cheeky little fox still there i see


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> ye you do have that effect on me now you mention it!!!


im sorry :blush:, 
maybe its time for me to go :cryin:, x


----------



## ninja

nite nite PB,
sleep well, x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> im sorry :blush:,
> maybe its time for me to go :cryin:, x


 i forgive you Kira!!! xxx dont go


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> hay
> 
> do you lot realise that i have been sat here at the end of the bar since 6.15pm
> 
> nobody has served me ,
> 
> let alone spoken to me ,
> 
> same thing happened last night , x


WHO SAID THAT


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> WHO SAID THAT


why thank you , x


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> why thank you , x


I noticed you just not allowed behind the bar, only teasing


----------



## Guest

Can i have another bucket please  its gone quite hasnt it ekkk


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Can i have another bucket please  its gone quite hasnt it ekkk


We're all watching BGT


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> I noticed you just not allowed behind the bar, only teasing


is it a pick on me night ,
its bad enough DD ignoring me , x


----------



## reddogsX3

kira99 said:


> is it a pick on me night ,
> its bad enough DD ignoring me , x


no kira it is not pick on you night lol.

tonight you get a choice pick on DD pick on Red or both..... i choose both as DD wants red to move in so they can live happily in the VAT of voddie .... but he is not allowed to bring his trademark pink pants lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> no kira it is not pick on you night lol.
> 
> tonight you get a choice pick on DD pick on Red or both..... i choose both as DD wants red to move in so they can live happily in the VAT of voddie .... but he is not allowed to bring his trademark pink pants lol
> 
> wendy


Kira i am not ignoring you hun sorry im watching pups to 

Wendy when is he coming to move in with me? have you even told him yet? haha

NO NO NO pink pants :blink:


----------



## ninja

reddogsX3 said:


> no kira it is not pick on you night lol.
> 
> tonight you get a choice pick on DD pick on Red or both..... i choose both as DD wants red to move in so they can live happily in the VAT of voddie .... but he is not allowed to bring his trademark pink pants lol
> 
> wendy


pleased to hear that ,

i reckon i may just have to go for both :thumbup:, x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Kira i am not ignoring you hun sorry im watching pups to
> 
> Wendy when is he coming to move in with me? have you even told him yet? haha
> 
> NO NO NO pink pants :blink:


nothing wrong with reds pants:devil:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> nothing wrong with reds pants:devil:


I beg to differ.! Not my cup of tea haha :lol:

What you drinking ?


----------



## reddogsX3

yeah they are moving in together and having 2 kids called smirnoff and coke and a dog called ice lol

wendy


----------



## bird

borderer said:


> nothing wrong with reds pants:devil:


hmmmmm...... only a man could say that


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I beg to differ.! Not my cup of tea haha :lol:
> 
> What you drinking ?


nothing.................


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'll see if i can get rainy to lend me her tassles to DD.. maybe that'll make a difference!


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah they are moving in together and having 2 kids called smirnoff and coke and a dog called ice lol
> 
> wendy


HAHA tried to blob you for that made me laugh...
But i never agreed to the KID part hmy: :wink:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> nothing.................


Do you not drink  do you want a drink you can share my bucket of vodka if you like :001_tt2:



3 red dogs said:


> I'll see if i can get rainy to lend me her tassles to DD.. maybe that'll make a difference!
> View attachment 22811


NO its ok you dont want to take them off poor rainy now do you


----------



## reddogsX3

DevilDogz said:


> Do you not drink  do you want a drink you can share my bucket of vodka if you like :001_tt2:


OOOOOHHHHHHH new rumour starting DD wants a menage et trois in her voddie VAT with red and bordie and she wants red without the panties

wendy


----------



## bird

reddogsX3 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH new rumour starting DD wants a menage et trois in her voddie VAT with red and bordie and she wants red without the panties
> 
> wendy


That DD gets about a bit dont she, she was getting married to pleccy earlier:eek6:


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH new rumour starting DD wants a menage et trois in her voddie VAT with red and bordie and she wants red without the panties
> 
> wendy


your in there red :devil:


----------



## reddogsX3

bird said:


> That DD gets about a bit dont she, she was getting married to pleccy earlier:eek6:


yeah i know..... maybe this is her final fling before she ties the knot lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

ekkkk what are you doing your making me sound bad im sweet and innocent really 


secrets should stay secrets mrs red  i dont want placcy hes to young for me sorry hehe


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ekkkk what are you doing your making me sound bad im sweet and innocent really


when ya have seen ta red can i pop round mind red takes his timebut i can wait:001_wub:


----------



## charlie9009

reddogsX3 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH new rumour starting DD wants a menage et trois in her voddie VAT with red and bordie and she wants red without the panties
> 
> wendy


 Oh dear, I thought DD was a god girl, angel I thought she was called!!!  My illusions are all ruined!


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> when ya have seen ta red can i pop round mind red takes his timebut i can wait:001_wub:


Of courses but shsss ooh arent i a lucky girl to night :001_wub::001_wub:



charlie9009 said:


> Oh dear, I thought DD was a god girl, angel I thought she was called!!!  My illusions are all ruined!


ekkk dont listen to them charlie im a good girl mind you im a good girl gone bad haha :laugh:


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Oh dear, I thought DD was a god girl, angel I thought she was called!!!  My illusions are all ruined!


she likes lots of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## bird

Now we've destroyed DDs rep (you know what these barmaids are like:ihih I'm off hubby feeling neglected.


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> she likes lots of fun:thumbsup:


Yeah i like fun  
Charlie i am good when im good but when im bad im real bad 

seee i scared everyone away :glare:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i like fun
> Charlie i am good when im good but when im bad im real bad
> 
> seee i scared everyone away :glare:


not scared bordie i love ya:thumbup::001_tt2:


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i like fun
> Charlie i am good when im good but when im bad im real bad
> 
> seee i scared everyone away :glare:


 Lol, I suppose that's not too bad! I think it's the drink that does it!!!


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> not scared bordie i love ya:thumbup::001_tt2:


:drool: :drool: :001_wub::001_wub::blushing::blushing::blushing: you got me blushing er bordie hehe 
I like being told im loved haha love you back


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, I suppose that's not too bad! I think it's the drink that does it!!!


Yeah the drink turns me into a good girl so best i stay off the drink the :devil: :devil:


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello.....


----------



## Guest

Hello AG im being a little minx tonight


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah the drink turns me into a good girl so best i stay off the drink the :devil: :devil:


good idea:devil::devil::thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Hello AG im being a little minx tonight


So i see  you all having fun? sounds as though you are


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> good idea:devil::devil::thumbup:


pmsl thats that sorted then DD is to drink no more 



Agility Springer said:


> So i see  you all having fun? sounds as though you are


Its been a right laugh tonight hows your day been


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl thats that sorted then DD is to drink no more
> 
> Its been a right laugh tonight hows your day been


Not bad thanks, got a bit of heatstroke at agility  underestimated how hot it was, got everything for the dog, water etc, kept making she drank enough, sat in the shade, had lots of rest but didnt think about myself, got sunburnt on my face and got heatstroke, my head still hurts now lol, im daft!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl thats that sorted then DD is to drink no more no drink more fun :devil::001_tt1::001_wub:
> 
> Its been a right laugh tonight hows your day been


good.........


----------



## Guest

ouch that must hurt silly you forgeting about your self..
Do you want the rest if my bucket of vodka as im not drinking anymore?


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> good.........


Hey cheeky i saw that but i will agree more fun :laugh:

Do you think red got jealous and went to bed ekkkkkkkkkk or was it because i didnt like his pink pants


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hey cheeky i saw that but i will agree more fun :laugh:
> 
> Do you think red got jealous and went to bed ekkkkkkkkkk or was it because i didnt like his pink pants


might of put pink pants on and gone to bed with her


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> ouch that must hurt silly you forgeting about your self..
> Do you want the rest if my bucket of vodka as im not drinking anymore?


hee cheers  i think you should be allowed to drink whatever ya like, i bet you do ey bordie  :wink:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> might of put pink pants on and gone to bed with her


Yeah i dont like them pink pants :nonod: you dont have them to do you


----------



## charlie9009

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i dont like them pink pants :nonod: you dont have them to do you


Lol, I can imagine him in the lime green mankini, like on borat!!!  (only joking!)


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Lol, I can imagine him in the lime green mankini, like on borat!!!  (only joking!)


Now thats more my kinda thing :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i dont like them pink pants :nonod: you dont have them to do you


no like to let them swing:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> no like to let them swing:001_wub:


Pmsl well thats got to be better than the pink pants :drool:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Now thats more my kinda thing :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


blimey thats 3 in the same night ,
what about pleccy and red , x


----------



## Guest

No i told you i never wanted placcy bless him i know i broke his heart my mum always said i would be a heart breakers haha
Well i can go between bordie and red cant i?? i even have mrs reds blessing


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> blimey thats 3 in the same night ,
> what about pleccy and red , x


she can manage all no problem:laugh:


----------



## ninja

borderer said:


> she can manage all no problem:laugh:


, x


----------



## Guest

I am a girl of many talent is i


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> No i told you i never wanted placcy bless him i know i broke his heart my mum always said i would be a heart breakers haha
> Well i can go between bordie and red cant i?? i even have mrs reds blessing


you cant even get poor pleccy's name right (you been drinking again)

ever wonder why mrs red wants rid , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> you cant even get poor pleccy's name right (you been drinking again)
> 
> ever wonder why mrs red wants rid , x


NO NO im off the drink now  :hand:

The pink pants i reckon


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I am a girl of many talent is i


yes i have heard:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::001_wub::devil:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> NO NO im off the drink now  :hand:
> 
> The pink pants i reckon


that means more for me then , x


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> yes i have heard:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::001_wub::devil:


Have people been telling my secrets again :bored:
Naughty people come on bordie spill what they been saying


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> that means more for me then , x


Yeh because me and bordie have decided that i have more fun with out a drink :w00t:


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Get a round in for diversity winning BGT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeh because me and bordie have decided that i have more fun with out a drink :w00t:


its more fun when ya can remember what ya done:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> its more fun when ya can remember what ya done:001_rolleyes:


Exactly :devil: :devil:  Not that i could forget of course :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Exactly :devil: :devil:  Not that i could forget of course :001_tt2:


true it was good last nigjht:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> true it was good last nigjht:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tongue:


A truely treasured moment haha :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
But shh we dont want the others getting jealouse now do we


----------



## ninja

borderer said:


> true it was good last nigjht:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tongue:


thats why she went off to bed early , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thats why she went off to bed early , x


well you know me if i get a better offer :001_rolleyes:


----------



## raggs

good evening everyone hope you all have had a nice evening ...........Chris


----------



## Guest

evening chris i have a wonderful evening thanks how about yourself?


----------



## raggs

just a quiet night watching tv lol


----------



## Guest

raggs said:


> just a quiet night watching tv lol


Sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Sounds good :biggrin:


thats not what you was saying earlier , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thats not what you was saying earlier , x


Yeah but bordie has gone now so i need to entertain myself 
hot choclate anyone :drool:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah but bordie has gone now so i need to entertain myself
> hot choclate anyone :drool:


hmmmm, not sure about the entertaining yourself bit ,
asfor your hot chocolate i have just got myself another proper drink :thumbup1:, xx


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hmmmm, not sure about the entertaining yourself bit ,
> asfor your hot chocolate i have just got myself another proper drink :thumbup1:, xx


well im off the drink :thumbup1:

so hot choclate with whipped creams and choclate sprinkles it is for me :001_huh:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> well im off the drink :thumbup1:
> 
> so hot choclate with whipped creams and choclate sprinkles it is for me :001_huh:


dont like cream :nono: so you are welcome to it , x


----------



## Tigerneko

is this the new chat thread? I've not even looked at it before LOL


----------



## ninja

Portia Elizabeth said:


> is this the new chat thread? I've not even looked at it before LOL


you dont get any better than this , 
a chat and a drink at the same time :thumbup:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> you dont get any better than this ,
> a chat and a drink at the same time :thumbup:, x


Kira wake up we'r all going to the beach. omg hide that bottle before the other's see it


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

christine c said:


> Kira wake up we'r all going to the beach. omg hide that bottle before the other's see it


Thought id fine you back in here..:hand::hand:


----------



## Guest

haha you nutters any one for tea and toast???


----------



## Badger's Mum

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Thought id fine you back in here..:hand::hand:


Well it is sunday



DevilDogz said:


> haha you nutters any one for tea and toast???


i'll have a larger with mine please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Well it is sunday
> 
> i'll have a larger with mine please


sorry i am not allowed to serve alchol :closedeyes:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

christine c said:


> Well it is sunday
> 
> i'll have a larger with mine please


Am off with sky catch you all in an hr or so..and will bring Christine back some leaflets to read up on her little problem..


----------



## Badger's Mum

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Am off with sky catch you all in an hr or so..and will bring Christine back some leaflets to read up on her little problem..


beond help i think



DevilDogz said:


> sorry i am not allowed to serve alchol :closedeyes:


that's ok got some in me bag


----------



## Guest

ash dont forget to come and get me 
christine you have a BIG problem hehe


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> ash dont forget to come and get me
> christine you have a BIG problem hehe


I bet your not that big kerry?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> I bet your not that big kerry?


haha i am not your problem cheeky :001_tt2: what all this drink turned you into ut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> haha i am not your problem cheeky :001_tt2: what all this drink turned you into ut:


No was born like it


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> No was born like it


Oh i did wonder  the drink just makes it worse well guess what...........................wait for it...........................................

YOUR BARED


----------



## Guest

Afternoon everyone!

Just a quickie lol, i have a mountain of ironing to do and start packing for the hols as next couple of weeks are manic!

Hope everyone is ok!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well Guys, Bars open, bit early today, but with the weather as it is today, i canny think of anything better then sitting in a bar having a few bevvies.. anyone want owt??


----------



## Guest

WOOHOO thats what we like to here my normal please red


----------



## 3 red dogs

How did i know as soon as i opened the doors you'd be waiting outside DD.. 
Here ya go hun


----------



## noushka05

i'll av an ice cold cider today please, & then im off on me garden to catch a few rays!:001_cool:


----------



## Guest

you knew red because i am your fav customer


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> How did i know as soon as i opened the doors you'd be waiting outside DD..
> Here ya go hun
> View attachment 22837
> 
> 
> View attachment 22838


i woz just thinking the same thing!! im surprised Christines not here yet!!!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> you knew red because i am your fav customer


 ive heard!!!:devil:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh a good choose Noo Noo's.. i just had some proper stuff imported from the bowels of Devon.. 
Known there as L.B.F. (Liquid Brain Flipping heck i canny say that word on here its a family site)


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i woz just thinking the same thing!! im surprised Christines not here yet!!!!


Well i was up very early this morning dont you know its feel like its 6oclock
:closedeyes:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Think Christine is still in the far corner, i had to hoover up round her this morning!!


----------



## Guest

just done another load of ironing, i need a treat!

nice cold larger or a pimms for me - dont mind which so long as its cold n wet!

Hows you red, DD and noush naughty nicks?


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks BBM just very sleepy hehe but after my drink i will be fine


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm fine Thx billyboy.. just thought i'd open early as its such a nice day.. 
1 Stella coming up!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Im good thanks BBM just very sleepy hehe but after my drink i will be fine





3 red dogs said:


> I'm fine Thx billyboy.. just thought i'd open early as its such a nice day..
> 1 Stella coming up!
> View attachment 22840


Ta muchly red!

I'm sleepy too, feel like i could have a nice afternoon nap in the garden!

Got a new owner coming for one of the kittens today, so no chance of a rest lol! The kitten she is having is adorable! Unlike her wild sister - who i have absoloutly no idea why she has turned out so wild! Its a psycho i swear! I look like ive slit my wrists from worming them on flast week! 
.... anyone wanta psycho kitten?


----------



## 3 red dogs

think we got enuff psycho's in this house, and i ain't just talking the dogs either hun! I'll pass on that very kind offer though!
Perhps we could have this wee kitten as the bar mascot though, i need a good mouser something has been nibbling at my crisps again this week! Besides DD i mean


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Oh a good choose Noo Noo's.. i just had some proper stuff imported from the bowels of Devon..
> Known there as L.B.F. (Liquid Brain Flipping heck i canny say that word on here its a family site)
> View attachment 22839


very nice Red, looks like im gunna be smashed early today then!!


DevilDogz said:


> Well i was up very early this morning dont you know its feel like its 6oclock
> :closedeyes:


yes you do deseve a drink today Kerry!!


3 red dogs said:


> Think Christine is still in the far corner, i had to hoover up round her this morning!!


shes getting like a pemanent fixture that one!!!


billyboysmammy said:


> just done another load of ironing, i need a treat!
> 
> nice cold larger or a pimms for me - dont mind which so long as its cold n wet!
> 
> Hows you red, DD and noush naughty nicks?


Oi mississ!!! im sweet & innocent me!! (its Christine !! shes red hot!! she is)


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> think we got enuff psycho's in this house, and i ain't just talking the dogs either hun! I'll pass on that very kind offer though!
> Perhps we could have this wee kitten as the bar mascot though, i need a good mouser something has been nibbling at my crisps again this week! Besides DD i mean


lol i think she would be a great mascot! If ever a cat was born to live on a farm she is it! Her mum is lovely, the kittens were born here, her sister and brothers are lovely.... she is bleedin horrible! Not a nice friendly bone in ber body! :lol:... she is destined for a life living on a farm or stables.... i just need to find one pmsl!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> think we got enuff psycho's in this house, and i ain't just talking the dogs either hun! I'll pass on that very kind offer though!
> Perhps we could have this wee kitten as the bar mascot though, i need a good mouser something has been nibbling at my crisps again this week! Besides DD i mean


HaHa im rather fond of a pakect of cheese and onion :drool: :drool:
Yes we need something to keep us all im order and if its that mental it might just be able to :yikes:


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> Ta muchly red!
> 
> I'm sleepy too, feel like i could have a nice afternoon nap in the garden!
> 
> Got a new owner coming for one of the kittens today, so no chance of a rest lol! The kitten she is having is adorable! Unlike her wild sister - who i have absoloutly no idea why she has turned out so wild! Its a psycho i swear! I look like ive slit my wrists from worming them on flast week!
> .... anyone wanta psycho kitten?


my huskies would like it BBM!!:devil:.....(no no im only joking!:001_tt2


----------



## Guest

yeah noushka i do dont i.
Im never up that early am i haha but i got up tp help


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm more a 'Wotsit' Sorta guy myself nothing nicer then a cheesy-poof after a long day !!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I'm more a 'Wotsit' Sorta guy myself nothing nicer then a cheesy-poof after a long day !!


----------



## Guest

The best crisps are MC COYS flame grilled steak
yummmyyyyyy
you got any behind the bar red?


----------



## 3 red dogs

I cater for every need my dearest DD


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I cater for every need my dearest DD
> View attachment 22841


Thanks red ..
Did you know i havent paid for one drink or bag of crisps since i have been coming here :blink: haha


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks red ..
> Did you know i havent paid for one drink or bag of crisps since i have been coming here :blink: haha


I don't think any begger has yet hun!! lmao


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I don't think any begger has yet hun!! lmao


Does that mean its all going on a tap :001_rolleyes:
beacuse noushka said she would pay for ALL mine 
Red there all light weights and have left already 
or did i scare them off


----------



## Guest

not left - well not for long! gotta do more ironing and get cleaned up before kitty buyer arrives!


----------



## noushka05

hahaha you certainly cant beat Reds for value!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

I thik that Cider that Noo Noo's was drinking has given her a dose of Bum Gravy hun.. she'll be back shortly i hoppe, but how long for is anyones guess!! Still waiting for Christine to wake up to.. she looks a bit green this morning, when i hoovered round her.. but at least i afforded sucking her wig off!!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> not left - well not for long! gotta do more ironing and get cleaned up before kitty buyer arrives!


Oh ok good luck with the kitty buyer  see you later



noushka05 said:


> hahaha you certainly cant beat Reds for value!!!:thumbup:


You sure cant 


3 red dogs said:


> I thik that Cider that Noo Noo's was drinking has given her a dose of Bum Gravy hun.. she'll be back shortly i hoppe, but how long for is anyones guess!! Still waiting for Christine to wake up to.. she looks a bit green this morning, when i hoovered round her.. but at least i afforded sucking her wig off!!


HaHa poor noushka bless her not nice dont think she will be drinking that again
Christine has a big big drinking problem we need to help her see it but when i tell her say said im her big problem :wink:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> I thik that Cider that Noo Noo's was drinking has given her a dose of Bum Gravy hun.. she'll be back shortly i hoppe, but how long for is anyones guess!! Still waiting for Christine to wake up to.. she looks a bit green this morning, when i hoovered round her.. but at least i afforded sucking her wig off!!


 do you mind!!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> do you mind!!!!!


not at all hun. as long as you deal with it on ya own, i don't want a mess in the ladies loo loo's noo noo's!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Oh ok good luck with the kitty buyer  see you later
> 
> You sure cant
> 
> HaHa poor noushka bless her not nice dont think she will be drinking that again
> Christine has a big big drinking problem we need to help her see it but when i tell her say said im her big problem :wink:


Red says Christine wears a rug DD...i'd never have guessed would you?:laugh:


----------



## JANICE199

*I hope you lot don't ind me joining you for a drink.I've just opened a bottle of red, lol 1st one for over a week.*


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Red says Christine wears a rug DD...i'd never have guessed would you?:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: i would never have guessed it :closedeyes:


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> Red says Christine wears a rug DD...i'd never have guessed would you?:laugh:


I thought everyone knew!!
You watch her wen shes had a few and starts pole dancing, its not only her chest that wobbles about believe me, her rug was on sideways the other night and she walked into the door 4 times.. looked like one of those Dulux Dogs!!


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *I hope you lot don't ind me joining you for a drink.I've just opened a bottle of red, lol 1st one for over a week.*


Havent seen you in here before.! How are you
and of course you can come and drink :drool:


----------



## ninja

afternoon all ,
can i have a quick pint before i go and cut my grass, x


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> not at all hun. as long as you deal with it on ya own, i don't want a mess in the ladies loo loo's noo noo's!!


  

(i think Kira's the cleaner now! ..well it'll give her something to do!!:devil


----------



## JANICE199

DevilDogz said:


> Havent seen you in here before.! How are you
> and of course you can come and drink :drool:


*Oh thanks hun. Well as its sunday afternoon and all my chores are done i thought i'd have a tipple with you all. CHEERS everyone.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Pull up a chair Janice!!
i'll get you a fresh bottle on the go for about 10 mins when you finished that one!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> (i think Kira's the cleaner now! ..well it'll give her something to do!!:devil


Yes kira is the cleaner, red is the bar man i am the dancer(the hot little blonde haha)
and you well your just the drunk in the corner :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05

JANICE199 said:


> *I hope you lot don't ind me joining you for a drink.I've just opened a bottle of red, lol 1st one for over a week.*


hello Janice god you must be parched!!


3 red dogs said:


> I thought everyone knew!!
> You watch her wen shes had a few and starts pole dancing, its not only her chest that wobbles about believe me, her rug was on sideways the other night and she walked into the door 4 times.. looked like one of those Dulux Dogs!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:...youre in BIG trouble now LMAO


kira99 said:


> afternoon all ,
> can i have a quick pint before i go and cut my grass, x


oops ive just been talking about you!:blush:


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh thanks hun. Well as its sunday afternoon and all my chores are done i thought i'd have a tipple with you all. CHEERS everyone.:thumbsup:*


CHEERS 
I got a bucket of vodka :drool: :drool: :ciappa:


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> afternoon all ,
> can i have a quick pint before i go and cut my grass, x





noushka05 said:


> (i think Kira's the cleaner now! ..well it'll give her something to do!!:devil


 i come in here for a pint to find out i am now a cleaner , x


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Yes kira is the cleaner, red is the bar man i am the dancer(the hot little blonde haha)
> and you well your just the drunk in the corner :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


No No DD im the sophisticated lady at the bar! in the high heels


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> No No DD im the sophisticated lady at the bar! in the high heels


You mean the lady at the bar with one heel missing, a ripped top and make up all down your face hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

1 beer For Kira







And her tools of the trade


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> No No DD im the very unsophisticated lady at the bar! in the high heels


we believe you :biggrin5:, x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> i come in here for a pint to find out i am now a cleaner , x


:lol::lol:....i thought youd be pleased!!!


----------



## JANICE199

*


3 red dogs said:



Pull up a chair Janice!!
i'll get you a fresh bottle on the go for about 10 mins when you finished that one!
View attachment 22844

Click to expand...

Cheers and thanks red xxx what a wonderful day to be having a drink with ya mates.:thumbsup:



noushka05 said:



hello Janice god you must be parched!!

Its ok noushka i haven't had the shakes yet. pmsl..CHEERS hun.:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> You mean the lady at the bar with one heel missing, a ripped top and make up all down your face hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


  oh no i think your meaning Kira


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh and Kira, can you check the ladys loo for me, Noo Noos had a attack of bum gravy earlier, due to drinking my Cornish cider, just made sure she didn't make a mess in there please!!


----------



## Guest

Can i have an ice cold water please i dont feel to good


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> Can i have an ice cold water please i dont feel to good


Aww no, feel better soon!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Oh and Kira, can you check the ladys loo for me, Noo Noos had a attack of bum gravy earlier, due to drinking my Cornish cider, just made sure she didn't make a mess in there please!!


yeah and after you have dealt with that i have just brang back up the vodka :blink:

My house smells of tripe at this minute in time :crazy:


----------



## JANICE199

DevilDogz said:


> Can i have an ice cold water please i dont feel to good


*pmsl had too much already?*


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> yeah and after you have dealt with that i have just brang back up the vodka :blink:
> 
> My house smells of tripe at this minute in time :crazy:


thats what happens when you mix with bordie , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

Water and Ice For DD















And Kira, can i borrow ya bucket back please, i think DD is going to vomit any minute!!


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl had too much already?*


Yeah im not like these i cant drink like a gold fish, thats the first drink i have had in 6years hmy: hehe


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thats what happens when you mix with bordie , x


Pmsl my dogs love raw tripe but were defrost it in the microwave



3 red dogs said:


> Water and Ice For DD
> View attachment 22847
> 
> View attachment 22848
> 
> 
> And Kira, can i borrow ya bucket back please, i think DD is going to vomit any minute!!
> View attachment 22849


HaHa to late i missed the bucket kira can you clean this up please


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> we believe you :biggrin5:, x


Oi miss!!! everyone can see how sophisticated i am!!! look at me im just like kerry catona!!! sheer class!!!:dita:


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Water and Ice For DD
> View attachment 22847
> 
> View attachment 22848
> 
> 
> And Kira, can i borrow ya bucket back please, i think DD is going to vomit any minute!!
> View attachment 22849


yep, and you can keep it cos i have sacked myself , x


----------



## JANICE199

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah im not like these i cant drink like a gold fish, thats the first drink i have had in 6years hmy: hehe


*
Ooops. better start drinking lots of water then we don't want you suffering.*


----------



## Guest

I needed that water then thanks red i will get up and do my dance in abit  
I know thats what your all waiting for


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Pmsl my dogs love raw tripe but were defrost it in the microwave
> 
> HaHa to late i missed the bucket kira can you clean this up please


my 2 have green tripe, 1 wont even eat tinned anymore, but nver defrost it in the micro though , x


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Ooops. better start drinking lots of water then we don't want you suffering.*


exactly janice  :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh to Late
Health and saftly in place


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> yep, and you can keep it cos i have sacked myself , x


..perhaps Janice would like to fill the vacancy im not because ive bin ther done that!!


----------



## Guest

Im not stopping i will be back later...wanted to show you..the gang!

i feel rough as toast today...but happy as a sand boy...does that m,ake sense???
Back later


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> ..perhaps Janice would like to fill the vacancy im not because ive bin ther done that!!


its her first time in here dont scare her away ,
think we should give the job to christine :thumbsup:, x


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> its her first time in here dont scare her away ,
> think we should give the job to christine :thumbsup:, x


Christine canny stay vertical long enuff to use a mop kira!!!


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Im not stopping i will be back later...wanted to show you..the gang!
> 
> i feel rough as toast today...but happy as a sand boy...does that m,ake sense???
> Back later


that makes total sense :smile5:,
lovely pic :001_tt1:, x


----------



## 3 red dogs

We Love Sammy!!
and what a lovely bunch of Pups!!!


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Im not stopping i will be back later...wanted to show you..the gang!
> 
> i feel rough as toast today...but happy as a sand boy...does that m,ake sense???
> Back later


awwww wow they look so Beautiful & chunky Sammy:001_wub: thankyou for showing them to us!! xx sorry to hear your not feeling too good,

it must be such a relief that the pups are here safe & well

look after yourself & we'll see you later!! Jo xxxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

So this is it Janice, Reds Bar!!
Free wine, giggles and a bit of weirdness thrown in.. what do you think??


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Im not stopping i will be back later...wanted to show you..the gang!
> 
> i feel rough as toast today...but happy as a sand boy...does that m,ake sense???
> Back later


I just commented on your thread well done to you and your mum they are gorgosue well done minni to 
fingers crossed she passes the rest of the placentas


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> So this is it Janice, Reds Bar!!
> Free wine, giggles and a bit of weirdness thrown in.. what do you think??


think noushka has scared her off already trying to get her to be cleaner , x


----------



## Guest

Of course janice loves it shes nuttier than us lot


----------



## Guest

Kira did you change your ticker to say today is the day


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Kira did you change your ticker to say today is the day


yep, why is that wrong, didnt know if sammy wants me to keep it going or not so just did that for now , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> yep, why is that wrong, didnt know if sammy wants me to keep it going or not so just did that for now , x


No its not wrong silly i just saw that sammys said the minni had 4days left on hers.
and wondered if you had different dates in or if you changed it 
just be being nosey

can i have a water please red and a headache tablet


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> think noushka has scared her off already trying to get her to be cleaner , x


oooh i think i have!!:001_unsure: come back Janice!!!! Kira's only joking shes not quitting really!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> No its not wrong silly i just saw that sammys said the minni had 4days left on hers.
> and wondered if you had different dates in or if you changed it
> just be being nosey
> 
> can i have a water please red and a headache tablet


i changed it first thing this morning as soon as you posted about pups being born , x


----------



## Guest

Gosh you light weights dont leave me to dance on the bar on me own get back


----------



## Guest

quick another stella for me please!

I'm in pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice kitty went to hide with nasty viscious (bar mascot) kitty! Picking up nice kitty meant that nasty kitty went for me!

She has bitten down to the bone  on my knuckle its all swollen, and ripped my other hand to shreds!  ... i know i am up to date on tetanus but need to get my knuckle seen at the docs tomorrow!  

Told ya she was a nasty piece of work! 

Our rescue is overrun with ferals, and this girl beats them all! If anyone wants an unsociable mouser on their farm please please please let me know! There is no way she could be homed as a family pet!


----------



## candysmum

large vodka

Hold the coke!

i'll have a fire arm with one bullet too!


----------



## Guest

here ladies \_/ \_/
Aww BBM bless you nasty little cat shall i send the JRT round ekkkk


----------



## 3 red dogs

Stella and a straight Voddie!!


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> large vodka
> 
> Hold the coke!
> 
> i'll have a fire arm with one bullet too!


#

HUGS



3 red dogs said:


> Stella and a straight Voddie!!
> View attachment 22861
> 
> 
> View attachment 22862


ta my lovely



DevilDogz said:


> here ladies \_/ \_/
> Aww BBM bless you nasty little cat shall i send the JRT round ekkkk


pmsl - as tempting as it is... no!

I'm thinking i will keep the kitten until she can be speyed, and then try my damndest to find her a country home!


----------



## Guest

Im only messing, yes thats the best you can do for her  atleast your thinking of her


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> #
> 
> HUGS


thanks sally.


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> thanks sally.


your very welcome hun, i read your thread but have no idea on the legal issues .... but just wanted to say... you have my full support! xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Ew Ew Ew Ew Ewwwwww Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## candysmum

billyboysmammy said:


> your very welcome hun, i read your thread but have no idea on the legal issues .... but just wanted to say... you have my full support! xx


Thanks one of the other puppy owners just came on facebook and asked me whats wrong becasue of my status on there and she tld me to tell them to bog off as lilly is a credit to me!

WIsh i could just say that !


----------



## 3 red dogs

You Constipated AG.. i have prune juice if it helps!!


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> You Constipated AG.. i have prune juice if it helps!!


No worse!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> You Constipated AG.. i have prune juice if it helps!!


pmsl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh gawd, its not those woman Problems is it.. i don't do them..


----------



## Guest

Whats up AG have a bar of choclate and get me one to please


----------



## Agility Springer

Not womens problems, its...EWWWWW i cant say it, Ergh!!!!!!!!!!!

I think i might reveal something that puts you off for life

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Guest

Come on tell us


----------



## Guest

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm

My kids have just got back from the fair with grandad (2nd time this weekend as i took em yesterday!) they've come back with a BIG bag of candyfloss! Anyone want some?



AG... come on spill! we all wanna know!


----------



## Agility Springer

I was eating cherries, i bit into one to see a dead worm or maggot thing, LUCKILY it was in one bit, ergh ade me hurl!!!! EWWWWWWWW


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> I was eating cherries, i bit into one to see a dead worm or maggot thing, LUCKILY it was in one bit, ergh ade me hurl!!!! EWWWWWWWW


was it a whole maggot or just half? :devil:


----------



## bird

billyboysmammy said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm
> 
> My kids have just got back from the fair with grandad (2nd time this weekend as i took em yesterday!) they've come back with a BIG bag of candyfloss! Anyone want some?
> 
> AG... come on spill! we all wanna know!


Ooohhh candy floss, not had that for years,

Ok whats the prob AG dont go shy now we're all agog:yikes:


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> was it a whole maggot or just half? :devil:


Lucky for me it was whole! but still very Ergh!!!



bird said:


> Ooohhh candy floss, not had that for years,
> 
> Ok whats the prob AG dont go shy now we're all agog:yikes:


I bit into a cherry to find a dead maggot worm thing :nonod: :cryin:


----------



## bird

Agility Springer said:


> Lucky for me it was whole! but still very Ergh!!!
> 
> I bit into a cherry to find a dead maggot worm thing :nonod: :cryin:


Good source of protein :ihih::ihih:


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> i woz just thinking the same thing!! im surprised Christines not here yet!!!!


kerry bared me



3 red dogs said:


> Think Christine is still in the far corner, i had to hoover up round her this morning!!


No that was kira:cryin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Tell ya What i'll do AS .. how about a nice Cherry Brandy to calm ya nerves!!








Worm Free!!


----------



## Agility Springer

bird said:


> Good source of protein :ihih::ihih:


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW is no one else as disgusted as me?? lol


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> kerry bared me
> 
> No that was kira:cryin:


what are you doing in here young lady did you not hear me 
Or are you just ignoring me


----------



## sequeena

EW. :lol: no more cheries for you!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

That was so not kira Christine, she was chacing ya wig round the floor with a mop this morning, untill we realised it was a Haggis


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> Tell ya What i'll do AS .. how about a nice Cherry Brandy to calm ya nerves!!
> View attachment 22868
> 
> 
> Worm Free!!


Errr, make it a jack n coke and your on  :001_tt2:



sequeena said:


> EW. :lol: no more cheries for you!!


Ergh never ever again, they are my favourite as well


----------



## Guest

Got a pint of cider for a worn out and sunburnt camper ??


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> what are you doing in here young lady did you not hear me
> Or are you just ignoring me


did some one call me


----------



## 3 red dogs

One Large JD and Coke for AS and her new pet worm!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> That was so not kira Christine, she was chacing ya wig round the floor with a mop this morning, untill we realised it was a Haggisomg
> View attachment 22872





rainy said:


> Got a pint of cider for a worn out and sunburnt camper ??


can you get me one please? kerry barred me


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> Got a pint of cider for a worn out and sunburnt camper ??


Rainy!!
I got some good stuff from Devon


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> did some one call me


:wink::dita: :001_tt2: :001_tt2::001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:

Can i have abother glass of water and then il do my daily bar dance :blush:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Cider for Christine to!!


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Ergh never ever again, they are my favourite as well


Have a grape instead  mmm grapes


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Cider for Christine to!!
> View attachment 22878


ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Cider for Christine to!!
> View attachment 22878


I love you thank you


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> :wink::dita: :001_tt2: :001_tt2::001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> Can i have abother glass of water and then il do my daily bar dance :blush:


Water and Ice for DD.. hope to see you back on the buckets of voddie soon though hun!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Rainy!!
> I got some good stuff from Devon
> View attachment 22877


FANTASTIC !! God i look like a friggin lobster 

How is everyone on this fine and sunny evening ?????? I am absolutely knackered.


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> FANTASTIC !! God i look like a friggin lobster
> 
> How is everyone on this fine and sunny evening ?????? I am absolutely knackered.


I'm not the only one sporting some red patches lol!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Water and Ice for DD.. hope to see you back on the buckets of voddie soon though hun!!
> View attachment 22879
> 
> 
> View attachment 22880


thanks i will be in no time :eek6:



rainy said:


> FANTASTIC !! God i look like a friggin lobster
> 
> How is everyone on this fine and sunny evening ?????? I am absolutely knackered.


Im good thanks im knackard to i was up nearly all night 
sammys doggie had her pups


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> thanks i will be in no time :eek6:
> 
> Im good thanks im knackard to i was up nearly all night
> sammys doggie had her pups


She promised she would wait until i got back 

Is there a thread?? How did it go ??


----------



## Guest

two threads hun...

one on general chat with a lil update from lovely sammy, and a thread in breeding!

welcome back xxxxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> She promised she would wait until i got back
> 
> Is there a thread?? How did it go ??


Yeah the thread is called "my girl" the welp was very easy and went well but minni did not pass the 5 placsenta so vet has been out to give oxytocin injection she has passed one since but still holding 4 but thats not much to worry about


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> One Large JD and Coke for AS and her new pet worm!!
> 
> View attachment 22875
> 
> 
> View attachment 22876


cheers hun 



sequeena said:


> Have a grape instead  mmm grapes


Oooh i do like grapes


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> two threads hun...
> 
> one on general chat with a lil update from lovely sammy, and a thread in breeding!
> 
> welcome back xxxxx


Thanks  Will go have a nosey, just got back.



DevilDogz said:


> Yeah the thread is called "my girl" the welp was very easy and went well but minni did not pass the 5 placsenta so vet has been out to give oxytocin injection she has passed one since but still holding 4 but thats not much to worry about


You are a true sweetheart DD xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm doing one of my mammouth (could feed an army) BBQ's!

Anyone coming round to help me eat it all!

Were having

Chicken n vegie mexican skewers
homemade cheese in the middle burgers
tomato sausages
red snapper fillets
and some corn on the cob

all this to go with fresh green salad, strawberries i picked yesterday, mexican rice, tortilla chips n dips, potato salad and curly fries 

I cant seem to do a bbq just for me and the kids pmsl! The fish will be eaten tomorrow for tea, along with other left overs! I like variety in a BBQ so a few bangers and a burger just doesnt cut it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> I'm doing one of my mammouth (could feed an army) BBQ's!
> 
> Anyone coming round to help me eat it all!
> 
> Were having
> 
> Chicken n vegie mexican skewers
> homemade cheese in the middle burgers
> tomato sausages
> red snapper fillets
> and some corn on the cob
> 
> all this to go with fresh green salad, strawberries i picked yesterday, mexican rice, tortilla chips n dips, potato salad and curly fries
> 
> I cant seem to do a bbq just for me and the kids pmsl! The fish will be eaten tomorrow for tea, along with other left overs! I like variety in a BBQ so a few bangers and a burger just doesnt cut it!


i'm on my way where are you


----------



## Guest

swindon


----------



## reddogsX3

Agility Springer said:


> I was eating cherries, i bit into one to see a dead worm or maggot thing, LUCKILY it was in one bit, ergh ade me hurl!!!! EWWWWWWWW


well ya could save it and use it with tequila lol

wendy


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> swindon


you'll have to keep mine warm it'l take me a while to get there


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> kerry bared me
> 
> No that was kira:cryin:


 why are you always trying to blame for everything , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> why are you always trying to blame for everything , x


I know she always blames us :mellow:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> I know she always blames us :mellow:


yes and its not fair :nonod:,
i thought she liked me but i seem to be wrong ,  x


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> yes and its not fair :nonod:,
> i thought she liked me but i seem to be wrong ,  x


Well i like you kira, and i'm the one serving the beer, so your not barred, your welcome to drop in anytime!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> why are you always trying to blame for everything , x


I really don't no why i do it


----------



## Guest

RED can i have a bucket of VODKA please :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Well i like you kira, and i'm the one serving the beer, so your not barred, your welcome to drop in anytime!!!


thank you Red ,
may i have a stella then please , x


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> I really don't no why i do it


im just an easy target am i , , x


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> RED can i have a bucket of VODKA please :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


you told me that you had stopped drinking , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> im just an easy target am i , , x


well you are alway's in the bar when we get up:lol::lol: But i won't tell anyone anymore


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> you told me that you had stopped drinking , x


I have ................................:yesnod:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> well you are alway's in the bar when we get up:lol::lol: But i won't tell anyone anymore


thats on Reds orders , 
to make sure all the drink has been put away before you get in there ,  x


----------



## Guest

right the barbies getting hot so off to cook n eat! catch you laters xx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> right the barbies getting hot so off to cook n eat! catch you laters xx


Enjoy im just eating ym dinner to i have salad


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> thats on Reds orders ,
> to make sure all the drink has been put away before you get in there ,  x


Oh sorry i didn't no that. I'm deeply sorry i thought you had a problem. i'll never ever say it again I wasn't the only one to say it:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Im back hey christine i havent spoke to you today are you alright?

actually i was speaking to you 7 this morning i for got


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Im back hey christine i havent spoke to you today are you alright?
> 
> actually i was speaking to you 7 this morning i for got


yes and you did.


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> Oh sorry i didn't no that. I'm deeply sorry i thought you had a problem. i'll never ever say it again I wasn't the only one to say it:thumbsup:


the only problem i have is getting served in here ,
had to start drinking my own bottles of stella , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> the only problem i have is getting served in here ,
> had to start drinking my own bottles of stella , x


:lol::lol::lol::lol:I had to this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:I had to this morning:thumbsup:


what drink my bottles , 
thats where they are all going then ,  x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> what drink my bottles ,
> thats where they are all going then ,  x


NO mine were in my bag you no the one with the padlock on it


----------



## Guest

OK i am back. More cider PLEEEASE !!!!!

My lot are now fed and watered. What has everyone been up to while i have been away ?????


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> OK i am back. More cider PLEEEASE !!!!!
> 
> My lot are now fed and watered. What has everyone been up to while i have been away ?????


work work work and work


----------



## colliemerles

evening all, so whats been happening since i have been away,.............. :001_cool:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> work work work and work


All work and no play Christine


----------



## reddogsX3

colliemerles said:


> evening all, so whats been happening since i have been away,.............. :001_cool:


WOW long time no see
how ya been


----------



## Guest

My mum has just woke me up haha i fell asleep on tje sofa with laptop still on.!#Is this how tiered you have to be for staying up yo help haha well it was worth it


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> All work and no play Christine


wasn't bad i enjoyed it really but 12 hr's yesterday was a bit much and a couple this morning. but hay i'm off tomorrow


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sorry guys, i was in the cellar having trouble with me Stella Pipe!! And then the gas Ran out!! its all go today!


----------



## 3 red dogs

so.. everyone got a drink!!??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> so.. everyone got a drink!!??


Can i have a glass of water please red


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> wasn't bad i enjoyed it really but 12 hr's yesterday was a bit much and a couple this morning. but hay i'm off tomorrow


WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO a day off !!!!
I am back to work tomorrow after my month off  but only for 3 and half hours a day so not too bad 



3 red dogs said:


> so.. everyone got a drink!!??


I could do with another pint but not that dodgy stuff. Proper cider makes you get drunk from the ankles up if i remember rightly and you think you are fine til you get up and try and walk anywhere and fall flat on your face (can you tell that was from experience :w00t


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> Can i have a glass of water please red


No water after 7pm DD you know the rules.. 
Time you started on the proper stuff!!
Besides i got you some new stuff this week!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a larger please


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> No water after 7pm DD you know the rules..
> Time you started on the proper stuff!!
> Besides i got you some new stuff this week!!
> View attachment 22893
> 
> 
> View attachment 22894


HEHE thanks red i spose one bucket cant hurt can it :bored:

Plus i will going soon i am soo tiered i tell ya :ihih:


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh ok then hun, 
try this one,


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Sorry guys, i was in the cellar having trouble with me Stella Pipe!! And then the gas Ran out!! its all go today!


 think we have heard enough about your plumbing and other bodily functions :yikes:, :laugh:

can i have a stella please , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> Can i have a larger please


for you my dear!


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> think we have heard enough about your plumbing and other bodily functions :yikes:, :laugh:
> 
> can i have a stella please , x


1 Stella for kira without bodily functions!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> for you my dear!
> View attachment 22896


omg do you no i really could drink that now


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> omg do you no i really could drink that now


To be Honest Christine, i could to!


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> 1 Stella for kira without bodily functions!!
> View attachment 22897


i dont want bodily functions like yours , you are always having problems with them :crazy:, x


----------



## Guest

Who wants a jig then its very quite in here tonight young DD thinks your all to old and maybe she needs to go clubing


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> oh ok then hun,
> try this one,
> View attachment 22895


That's more like it


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well i have just opened a Bottle of Proper Polish Voddie, that has sat in the freezer for 2 weeks, and is not to be drunk with anything except ice, so if the service goes down hill tonight, you'll all know its damn good stuff!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well i have just opened a Bottle of Proper Polish Voddie, that has sat in the freezer for 2 weeks, and is not to be drunk with anything except ice, so if the service goes down hill tonight, you'll all know its damn good stuff!!


I think you should consider your liver and share :crazy: Then we can follow you down the hill


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> I think you should consider your liver and share :crazy: Then we can follow you down the hill


Dont think you'd want this hun, its not as good as the guy said it was.. actually its as ruff and a badgers bottom!! Had to thin it out with some coke.. its not Smirnoff thats for sure!!


----------



## bexy1989

imm backkk


----------



## 3 red dogs

Good to see ya bexy!! what ya drinking hun.. its Sunday, Gods Paying!!


----------



## Guest

I'm back!!! so is Rainy I see
Can we both have sex on the rocks please!


----------



## bexy1989

oooo a double vodka and coke please


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Dont think you'd want this hun, its not as good as the guy said it was.. actually its as ruff and a badgers bottom!! Had to thin it out with some coke.. its not Smirnoff thats for sure!!


EWwwww that just remeinded me of something we have a badger in that has its whole bum ripped off  the nurses had to make him and new bum and line everything up so he could still poo :yesnod:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Dont think you'd want this hun, its not as good as the guy said it was.. actually its as ruff and a badgers bottom!! Had to thin it out with some coke.. its not Smirnoff thats for sure!!


 what's wrong with my pup bottom? do you no something i don't


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Good to see ya bexy!! what ya drinking hun.. its Sunday, Gods Paying!!


LOL. Do you think he would put my kids to bed and do the mountain of washing i have left from camping too as he is feeling so generous.

Evening Bex


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sex on the rocks for the girls!
Voddie and coke comming up!


----------



## 3 red dogs




----------



## bexy1989

rainy said:


> LOL. Do you think he would put my kids to bed and do the mountain of washing i have left from camping too as he is feeling so generous.
> 
> Evening Bex


Evening Rainy 

never know if you ask nicely he might do it


----------



## Guest

Rainy and I are STILL waiting for sex on the rocks!
is this how you treat your regulars


----------



## 3 red dogs

DoubleTrouble said:


> Rainy and I are STILL waiting for sex on the rocks!
> is this how you treat your regulars


I suggest you scroll young DT!! the cocktails are awaitin you on the bar, my own version i hasen to add!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> EWwwww that just remeinded me of something we have a badger in that has its whole bum ripped off  the nurses had to make him and new bum and line everything up so he could still poo :yesnod:





DoubleTrouble said:


> Rainy and I are STILL waiting for sex on the rocks!
> is this how you treat your regulars


Evening DT. We celebrating then ???? Did you have a good break?? CAn't believe Minnis pups dared to arrive without us. Do you think she will name them after me and you??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I suggest you scroll young DT!! the cocktails are awaitin you on the bar, my own version i hasen to add!


Well Landlord!

they are gone now! That Rainy must have had em both!:ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well Landlord!
> 
> they are gone now! That Rainy must have had em both!:ciappa::ciappa:


Cheeky Mare 

And if you scroll up you will see i was just being nice to you


----------



## 3 red dogs

Two more for the alkys in the corner... Hinge and Bracket!!! or is that unhinged i wonder!!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Evening DT. We celebrating then ???? Did you have a good break?? CAn't believe Minnis pups dared to arrive without us. Do you think she will name them after me and you??


Hehe!!! I knew they would arrive early! you ask DD - I told her!!!
Yep!!! sure they will name em after us!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 22901
> 
> View attachment 22901
> 
> 
> Two more for the alkys in the corner... Hinge and Bracket!!! or is that unhinged i wonder!!


PMSL. I hope you mean DT :devil:


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well Landlord!
> 
> they are gone now! That Rainy must have had em both!:ciappa::ciappa:


just can't trust that rainy can ya


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hehe!!! I knew they would arrive early! you ask DD - I told her!!!
> Yep!!! sure they will name em after us!!!!


Sorry i was just giving Red rep for calling you unhinged 

Did you see the piccies, like little sausages. CUUUTE


----------



## Guest

Can i have another drink please but i dont want vodka this time can i try something new  
DT did tell me she was going to have them early  she even told me when diva would have hers and she was right


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> just can't trust that rainy can ya


Slanderous accusations AGAIN  



DevilDogz said:


> Can i have another drink please but i dont want vodka this time can i try something new
> DT did tell me she was going to have them early  she even told me when diva would have hers and she was right


DT is ALWAYS right, except when Rona sais otherwise


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Can i have another drink please but i dont want vodka this time can i try something new
> DT did tell me she was going to have them early  she even told me when diva would have hers and she was right


oh thats spooky!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

I know DD, how about a couple of shots of









Try it 1st, and if ya like it i'll get you a bucket!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oh thats spooky!!


Hello Noush you old Lush, new if i hung out here for a bit you would pop in. We are celebrating our return. Red is making sex on the rocks or something and he gave me some dodgy cider (he is trying to get me drunk, it's been a while since i twirled my tassels)


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Slanderous accusations AGAIN
> 
> DT is ALWAYS right, except when Rona sais otherwise


Arh! but Rona's slacking!!! I can get away with murder now!!!


----------



## Guest

Noushka i think DT had a crystal ball 


Thanks red thats yummy line up 5/6 shoot please


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Arh! but Rona's slacking!!! I can get away with murder now!!!


Maybe you are mellowing so she doesn't need to keep tabs on you so much


----------



## 3 red dogs

Hmmm DT and Mellow, thats not 2 words you hear very often in the same sentence is it! lmao!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Noushka i think DT had a crystal ball
> 
> Thanks red thats yummy line up 5/6 shoot please


I ain't bad at cursing either!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Hmmm DT and Mellow, thats not 2 words you hear very often in the same sentence is it! lmao!


They suggesting I could be turning soft Red???


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I ain't bad at cursing either!


ekkkk best i keep on the right side of you then


----------



## 3 red dogs

Coming by the Bucket now!!


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Hello Noush you old Lush, new if i hung out here for a bit you would pop in. We are celebrating our return. Red is making sex on the rocks or something and he gave me some dodgy cider (he is trying to get me drunk, it's been a while since i twirled my tassels)


Oi less of the old!! i know i cant keep away from this place.. i had sum of that cider stuff earlier!! i bet Kira's still cleaning the loo's :blushing:i think Red got it cheap!!

good to see you both back anyways!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Hmmm DT and Mellow, thats not 2 words you hear very often in the same sentence is it! lmao!


PMSL. Nahhhh DTs a pussy cat 

(RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN)


----------



## Guest

Thanks red i love my golden bucket you know


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks red i love my golden bucket you know


Favouritism!!!! i just get a trough!!!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> PMSL. Nahhhh DTs a pussy cat
> 
> (RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN)


Yep a lovely big HUNGARY lioness!


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> Favouritism!!!! i just get a trough!!!


Be Thankful Noo Noo's, if you had a bucket of that cider this morning, you'd still be in the loo now my dear!! LOL


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep a lovely big HUNGARY lioness!


Why do you think i was running :yikes:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Favouritism!!!! i just get a trough!!!


HeHe well im the most loved forum member noushka theres no need to get jealouse


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Be Thankful Noo Noo's, if you had a bucket of that cider this morning, you'd still be in the loo now my dear!! LOL


  dont laugh ive lost a about a stone!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep a lovely big HUNGARY lioness!


ya a big tiger dt:001_wub::001_wub::rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> dont laugh ive lost a about a stone!!


haha :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs

noushka05 said:


> dont laugh ive lost a about a stone!!


Wow, I'll re market it as a slimming aid !!!!

Lose a Stone A Day, Reds Cider The Surprizer!!!​


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> ya a big tiger dt:001_wub::001_wub::rolleyes5:


Hello Tiger


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> HeHe well im the most loved forum member noushka theres no need to get jealouse


 i thought that woz ME!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i thought that woz ME!!!!!!


What ever gave you that idea i am the PF angel thats most loved and is a little minx  
you cant beat that :blush:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hello Tiger


grrrr:thumbsup::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> What ever gave you that idea i am the PF angel thats most loved and is a little minx
> you cant beat that :blush:


hmmmmmm i might have a market for them Tshirts then!! now your popularity's gone through the roof!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> hmmmmmm i might have a market for them Tshirts then!! now your popularity's gone through the roof!!!


WHAT you told me you had sold them all hmy:


----------



## Guest

devildogs is hot:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> WHAT you told me you had sold them all hmy:


i lied anyways your admirer's here now


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i thought that woz ME!!!!!!


And there was me thinking that it was MEEEEEEEEEE MEEE MEEEEEEEEEE !!!! :devil:


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> And there was me thinking that it was MEEEEEEEEEE MEEE MEEEEEEEEEE !!!! :devil:


no Rainy DD's adamant its HER!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no Rainy DD's adamant its HER!!


Might go and have a little cry now


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> devildogs is hot:thumbup:


:blushing::blushing: Do you want to buy a t-shirt :devil:



noushka05 said:


> i lied anyways your admirer's here now


You lied well i never thought that of you tut tut noush


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> :blushing::blushing: Do you want to buy a t-shirt :devil:a wet one
> 
> You lied well i never thought that of you tut tut noush


.................................


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have another larger please red


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> .................................


Hang i will just go jump under the shower it is rather hot :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hang i will just go jump under the shower it is rather hot :ciappa:


was hot last night:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tongue: :blush:


----------



## Guest

Evening!

I'm so full i almost feel sick! 

I'm half here lol, watching the new series of house


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> was hot last night:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tongue: :blush:


Wot you been up to in my absence then


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> was hot last night:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tongue: :blush:


Sure was :blushing: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Wot you been up to in my absence then


you never came for me so i went round dd:thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm so full i almost feel sick!
> 
> I'm half here lol, watching the new series of house


Evening Hon, Bl**dy Nora we're on at the same time AGAIN!

Evening Everyone 
I'll just help myself to a cold one......


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> you never came for me so i went round dd:thumbup:


DD's not onlu a minx then she's a hussy too


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> DD's not onlu a minx then she's a hussy too


Ekkkkkkkkkkkkk the secrets out hmy:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> DD's not onlu a minx then she's a hussy too


ye i agree she is areal hussy:thumbsup: :drool:


----------



## Guest

Ello everybody!!
Can i have a large Seaweed frappe please 

and a foot massage?

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello everybody!!
> Can i have a large Seaweed frappe please
> 
> and a foot massage?
> 
> SAmmy


i can do the foot bit:thumbup1: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello everybody!!
> Can i have a large Seaweed frappe please
> 
> and a foot massage?
> 
> SAmmy


You can have whatever you want Honey!!!
But watch that Bordie!!!! he's a smooth operator


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello everybody!!
> Can i have a large Seaweed frappe please
> 
> and a foot massage?
> 
> SAmmy


there ya go lovely!










and errrrm..... yum?










Hows that gorgeous dog and her pups doing?


----------



## Guest

blimy i didnt realise that pic was quite SOOOOO BIIIIIIGGGGGGGG


pmsl shazach it must be a record! I'm back to the 5.30 starts tomorrow though 


edit: just changed the pic


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Ello everybody!!
> Can i have a large Seaweed frappe please
> 
> and a foot massage?
> 
> SAmmy





billyboysmammy said:


> there ya go lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and errrrm..... yum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that gorgeous dog and her pups doing?


Hee Hee that's what i do 

You can have an extra special proffessional one Sammy.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can have whatever you want Honey!!!
> But watch that Bordie!!!! he's a smooth operator


In my next life im going to marry my Bordie!!!

So hands off !!

Mrs Sammy Bordie!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> In my next life im going to marry my Bordie!!!
> 
> So hands off !!
> 
> Mrs Sammy Bordie!


:blush: :blush::001_wub::001_wub::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> :blush: :blush::001_wub::001_wub::thumbsup:


Told ya didnt i you have all the lovely ladies after ya :devil:


----------



## Guest

were you all gone weres all the loving gone ekkk


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> were you all gone weres all the loving gone ekkk


its here:thumbsup::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> its here:thumbsup::001_wub::001_wub:


you came back i thought you had all gone and left me 
i thought i had been to much of a minx :aureola:


----------



## Guest

sorry hunny was laughing at benidorm and reading sammy thread


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry hunny was laughing at benidorm and reading sammy thread


me to bless her i have left mum to advise her now though


----------



## Guest

could i have a large voddie please?


----------



## Guest

I just watched Benidorm!!! Felt a bit let down as it happens! not nearlt as good as the series was!


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> sorry hunny was laughing at benidorm and reading sammy thread


me to , benidorm is sooo funny :laugh:, x


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I just watched Benidorm!!! Felt a bit let down as it happens! not nearlt as good as the series was!


I agree... i didnt see the need for the movie parody at all! Although the comment about the knob being the size of a draught excluder had me LOLLING!


----------



## Guest

yay everyones back


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> yay everyones back


Will never leave you =)

hands off my beloved Borderer boy!!!

Sammy-the-Borderers-biggest fan!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Will never leave you =)
> 
> hands off my beloved Borderer boy!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-Borderers-biggest fan!!


ekkkk you will have to share :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Will never leave you =)
> 
> hands off my beloved Borderer boy!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-Borderers-biggest fan!!


you tell her Sammy!! shes been all over him like a rash!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> you tell her Sammy!! shes been all over him like a rash!!!


no no no lets tell the truth here i said i needed a gorgouse man and good old bordie offered :eek6:
how could i say no


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> you tell her Sammy!! shes been all over him like a rash!!!


pmsl!

You can talk.....

wendy is having to keep red locked away - no man is safe with noush nifty nicks around  :devil:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> you tell her Sammy!! shes been all over him like a rash!!!


Agent Noushka!!

Youre supposed to watch them and sort it out while im being unavailable!!

Darm moushka..now i have to share him

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Early doors for me guys. Back to work tomorrow so need to be sober 

Night All xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ekkkk you will have to share :001_wub:


Darn !!!

Cant share him!!

Hes too addictive!!

Sammy=P


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Darn !!!
> 
> Cant share him!!
> 
> Hes too addictive!!
> 
> Sammy=P


haha fine sammy you have him all to your self  
and leave me all sad


----------



## Guest

nighty night rainy sleep well


----------



## Guest

night night rainy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Can I have a hot chocolate to take up to bed with me please?
Nite, nite you loverly people 

Sh xx


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> You can talk.....
> 
> wendy is having to keep red locked away - no man is safe with noush nifty nicks around  :devil:


no i told you BBM its Christine shes the floozy not me!! tell Wendy to scratch her eyes out not mine!!!!


minni girl said:


> Agent Noushka!!
> 
> Youre supposed to watch them and sort it out while im being unavailable!!
> 
> Darm moushka..now i have to share him
> 
> Sammy


no its my duty Sammy i'll deal with that little minx:cornut:


rainy said:


> Early doors for me guys. Back to work tomorrow so need to be sober
> 
> Night All xx


nite nite Rainy


----------



## Guest

nighty night SH sleep well and here you go lovely lady 
(__)B xx


----------



## noushka05

nite nite Shaz


----------



## Guest

Night night Rainy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Night shaz!!!

Noushka nifty nicks???? ..what the,,,,???

DD be a good girl or im telling your mum!!!

Sammy-the-goodest


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Night night Rainy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Night shaz!!!
> 
> Noushka nifty nicks???? ..what the,,,,???
> 
> DD be a good girl or im telling your mum!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest


sammy im always good :ciappa:


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Night night Rainy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Night shaz!!!
> 
> Noushka nifty nicks???? ..what the,,,,???
> 
> DD be a good girl or im telling your mum!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest


oh alright i admit i am know as this!!!:blush2:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> oh alright i admit i am know as this!!!:blush2:


Sweet baby jesus!!!

Naughty Noushka!!!

DD naughty too

BBM good girl

Dt Sweet girl

Rainy brainy girl

Christine a cherub girl

Red a bublde of lurveee

Borderer mine!!

Wendy a swearer girl
Sammy-the goodest!!


----------



## Guest

Nite nite you lot!
Of myself now!
DT
xx


----------



## Guest

i am not naughty i am the helper 
i have had 7 rep saying that i am the PF angel


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite nite you lot!
> Of myself now!
> DT
> xx


nighty night DT sleep well 
speak soon its good to have you back


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> no i told you BBM its Christine shes the floozy not me!! tell Wendy to scratch her eyes out not mine!!!!


pmsl i'll let her know! I think christine is asleep under the table again!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite nite you lot!
> Of myself now!
> DT
> xx


Night night sweet Dt!

Samymxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!!
> 
> Naughty Noushka!!!
> 
> DD naughty too
> 
> BBM good girl
> 
> Dt Sweet girl
> 
> Rainy brainy girl
> 
> Christine a cherub girl
> 
> Red a bublde of lurveee
> 
> Borderer mine!!
> 
> Wendy a swearer girl
> Sammy-the goodest!!


hmmmm not sure about the Christine one Sammy


DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite nite you lot!
> Of myself now!
> DT
> xx


nite nite DT



billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl i'll let her know! I think christine is asleep under the table again!


as Usual!!!


----------



## Guest

oooh i'm a good girl! YAY!

right i gonna hit the sack... 5.30 am is getting closer all the time 

At least the house will be quieter next week lol, and i can do some more training with billy! He still doesnt get SIT! - but he can do a mean backflip! tsk!


----------



## Guest

look at my rep i have 4 light colours blobs on my wall now 
Thanks DT and sammy you were the last 2 to leave me some


----------



## noushka05

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh i'm a good girl! YAY!
> 
> right i gonna hit the sack... 5.30 am is getting closer all the time
> 
> At least the house will be quieter next week lol, and i can do some more training with billy! He still doesnt get SIT! - but he can do a mean backflip! tsk!


nite nite BBM

Im off now too, nite all xxx


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> look at my rep i have 4 light colours blobs on my wall now
> Thanks DT and sammy you were the last 2 to leave me some


before i go just want to say well done again kerry! i will give you another blob but ive got to spread it around xxxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> before i go just want to say well done again kerry! i will give you another blob but ive got to spread it around xxxx


nighty night BFF thanks


----------



## ninja

is that it then is the bar closed , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> is thta it then is the bar closed , x


Yep!!!

you said nite an hour ago!!! wot happened can't you sleep?


----------



## Guest

Kira your ment to be in bed young lady
do you want to give me some rep  just for being me 
everyone else of this thread has haha iv had like 10 this eveing


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Kira your ment to be in bed young lady
> do you want to give me some rep  just for being me
> everyone else of this thread has haha iv had like 10 this eveing


Can't believe there are 10 people that would want to leave you good rep!!! I've only had two!!! now I am sulking


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't believe there are 10 people that would want to leave you good rep!!! I've only had two!!! now I am sulking


HaHa maybe DT im the new cool girl on the block so move over rrr:

I have had lots of good rep   amnd 4 people said i was an angel, 1 said i was adored , 1 said i was special :blushing:
DT jealouse :devil::devil:


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> you said nite an hour ago!!! wot happened can't you sleep?





DevilDogz said:


> Kira your ment to be in bed young lady
> do you want to give me some rep  just for being me
> everyone else of this thread has haha iv had like 10 this eveing


since when do i go to bed this early ,
i got into trouble of rona earlier for always being last on here cos nobody said goodnight to me on my thread :eek6:,
so thought i would start 1 early ,
sounds like you have had to much rep already , x


----------



## Guest

noooo kira i have to catch DT up


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> noooo kira i have to catch DT up


In your dreams


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> In your dreams


Only another 2 blobs on the wall to go 
i am going to stop giving you some then i have more chance to catch up


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Only another 2 blobs on the wall to go
> i am going to stop giving you some then i have more chance to catch up


Maybe I'll hand out some negative:dita::dita:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe I'll hand out some negative:dita::dita:


Noooooo i dont want any more i cant cope with the red blob haha

anyway DT two can play that game :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Kira your ment to be in bed young lady
> do you want to give me some rep  just for being me
> everyone else of this thread has haha iv had like 10 this eveing


just realised that you calledme 'young lady'
havent been called that in a while , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> just realised that you calledme 'young lady'
> havent been called that in a while , x


hehe i have noticed i keep calling people young lady or missy moo :eek6:


----------



## bird

hello peeps back from the neighbours we're out of vodka:yikes: any chance


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> hello peeps back from the neighbours we're out of vodka:yikes: any chance


If i give you a drink you have to give me rep    help me beat DT :laugh:
\_/ extra large for you


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hehe i have noticed i keep calling people young lady or missy moo :eek6:


hmmmm, yes but is that good or bad ,
also get called a nutter quite often by different people ,  x


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> If i give you a drink you have to give me rep    help me beat DT :laugh:
> \_/ extra large for you


No grasshopper not go against master


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> No grasshopper not go against master


   i wont tell DT


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> i wont tell DT


thought you had nodded off again , x


----------



## Guest

No i havent yet but i am going now to bed as didnt get much sleep last night 
Night kira night bird and any others that are still awake


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> No i havent yet but i am going now to bed as didnt get much sleep last night
> Night kira night bird and any others that are still awake


nite nite 
sleep well, x


----------



## bird

Nite nite dd sleep well, only popped on for couple of mins meself (keeping out of hubbys way as mentioned about adopting a 3yr springer who someone wants gone)


----------



## Guest

Afternoon!

It must be about pimms o'clock 

Actually i was thinking earlier... this bar needs a name

any suggestions?


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> It must be about pimms o'clock
> 
> Actually i was thinking earlier... this bar needs a name
> 
> any suggestions?


thought it was called red's bar? i'll have a pim's please


----------



## Guest

you lot are at it early i will have a tea please with no sugar(as im sweet enough) and only a little bit of milk as i like it strong  thanks


oh yeah do you like my new sig pic


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> you lot are at it early i will have a tea please with no sugar(as im sweet enough) and only a little bit of milk as i like it strong  thanks
> 
> oh yeah do you like my new sig pic


Its beautiful!

I was mooning over your website last night 

If prada ever needs another home, you know where to come   , in fact i would extend that offer to any of your dogs 

Pims coming up Christine and Tea for DD


----------



## piggybaker

Groan,, sloushes through door, Afternoon every one,

I need a nice cuppa teas please,

Had issues in work, do wish people could move on!!!:bored:


----------



## Guest

Just had a couple of lager shandies in the pub and put the world right over lunch with a friend. 

Something non alcoholic for me please


----------



## Guest

Thats BBM 
I was talking to someone the other day and she asked if we had a website they didnt even see it in my sig like you did haha thanks for taking a look we still got abit to do with it 

Prada is going no where we have only had her 4month and she is a little diamond she makes me laugh every day with her silly little ways
In gact none of them are going any where haha 
I keep telling mum we are keeping all the pups as they are just gorgouse.
But i think we have enough dogs here and we are keeping one from the litter so hopefully the ones that arent reserved will find woderful homes and i will give the second degree as will mum to any one wanting one haha (we scare them all off)


----------



## Guest

sorry everyone i'm off duty its school run time and then off to hit the shops! the kids are all set for the holiday but apart from about 4 tops and a couple of pairs of cropped trousers i have bugger all to wear!


----------



## Guest

Ok BBM have fun  and i will catch you later xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

Evening guys!!
Bars open!!


----------



## Guest

WooHoo DD comes running in and falls over a chair 


large vodka please xx


----------



## Guest

Evening All. Reckon i can get to 6000 posts tonight 

Anyone want to help me there :thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Voddie for my DD


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm sure you'll manage Rainy!! your Jaw is in Perpetual motion!!!!


----------



## ninja

evening all ,
pleased the bar is open cos i could really do with a drink after the day i have had , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> evening all ,
> pleased the bar is open cos i could really do with a drink after the day i have had , x


so kira, its a large......?


----------



## sequeena

Another apple juice for me. Not feeling too good and feeling very stressed


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> so kira, its a large......?


pint of ice cold cider, please , x


----------



## Guest

Thanks red  i love that vodka its the best


----------



## 3 red dogs

Apple Juice for sequeena


----------



## Guest

Hows your day been red?


----------



## sequeena

3 red dogs said:


> Apple Juice for sequeena
> View attachment 22963


Thank you


----------



## 3 red dogs

How about a drop of merrydown for ya kira, Silent, strong, and a kick like a mule!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> Hows your day been red?


Days been good hun, Boss love me!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I'm sure you'll manage Rainy!! your Jaw is in Perpetual motion!!!!




I have hardly said a word today


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> How about a drop of merrydown for ya kira, Silent, strong, and a kick like a mule!!
> 
> View attachment 22964


sounds good to me :thumbup:,
thank you, x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Days been good hun, Boss love me!!


good good.! Seprised the boss loved you what gave you that idea :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> good good.! Seprised the boss loved you what gave you that idea :lol:


Coz every time i bend over he has to put his sunglasses on hunny!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Coz every time i bend over he has to put his sunglasses on hunny!!!


:001_tt2: PMSL that did make me laugh, dont bend over anymore you dont want to blind the poor guy :devil:


----------



## Guest

* Hic *..Erro!!

Can i have a pint of brandy with a splash of lucozade please??

There was these two woman from Kent,
who dragged a old man in a tent!
The dirty B***hes pulled down
his breaches
and stood on his N*B till it bent!!

Ba dumm tshhh

Sammy the limerick!


----------



## 3 red dogs

for my Sammy

















I'll brb guys, ****** tonight, need to feed!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> * Hic *..Erro!!
> 
> Can i have a pint of brandy with a splash of lucozade please??
> 
> There was these two woman from Kent,
> who dragged a old man in a tent!
> The dirty B***hes pulled down
> his breaches
> and stood on his N*B till it bent!!
> 
> Ba dumm tshhh
> 
> Sammy the limerick!


SAMMY SUNBEAM I AM SHOCKED


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> SAMMY SUNBEAM I AM SHOCKED


:yikes:..Someone taught it to me!!
Someone bad!!

I cant remember who though.....

Sammyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> :yikes:..Someone taught it to me!!
> Someone bad!!
> 
> I cant remember who though.....
> 
> Sammyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have you been spending time with Lilys Mum again


----------



## Guest

I cant remember...was someone bad though....



Was it you???????????????????????????????????????????

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I cant remember...was someone bad though....
> 
> Was it you???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Sammy


SSshhhhhh you will ruin my reputation  Everyone thinks i am really posh 

Check out my post count, i am nearly at 6000 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

pmsl! sammy you got me loling again!

Rainy ... posh?

pull the other one!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! sammy you got me loling again!
> 
> Rainy ... posh?
> 
> pull the other one!


I am............................. HONEST 

Think this might be the big one too


----------



## Guest

OOoooooo not quite nearly though


----------



## 3 red dogs

Rainy Posh!!! PMSL.. thats like saying the pope is a Buddhist!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Rainy Posh!!! PMSL.. thats like saying the pope is a Buddhist!!


I heard he was converting in my honour as a celebration of me reaching ....

6000 posts !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Posh Rainy!!!

hehehehehehehee

I think it was red who taught me...or maybe BBM:001_rolleyes:

SAmmy


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> Coz every time i bend over he has to put his sunglasses on hunny!!!


yeah his trousers split and the boss got an eyeful of those BRIGHT PINK PANTS!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah his trousers split and the boss got an eyeful of those BRIGHT PINK PANTS!!!!!!!!!LOL


PMSL. Can you IMAGINE


----------



## Guest

pmsl!   

Right who's behind the bar tonight?

Rainy the drinks are on you!


----------



## Shazach

Put my drink on ice, I'm getting evils from Zach, less typing more walking eyeballing!

Back soon,

Sh xx


----------



## ninja

i see its buzzing in here tonight ,  x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i see its buzzing in here tonight ,  x


It was till i popped out for a min then they all followed me didnt they 
They all checking me bum out


----------



## ninja

has anybody else noticed that this thread is now 5th hottest :thumbup:, x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> Right who's behind the bar tonight?
> 
> Rainy the drinks are on you!


WOOOOHOOOO what ya avin ????



kira99 said:


> i see its buzzing in here tonight ,  x


HELLOOOOO. My round apparently 



kira99 said:


> has anybody else noticed that this thread is now 5th hottest :thumbup:, x


I noticed


----------



## Badger's Mum

will i get a prize for starting it


----------



## Guest

Rainy....

you choose its your bar tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

kira99 said:


> has anybody else noticed that this thread is now 5th hottest :thumbup:, x


I guess that says something about the members of PF.. we are all raving Alkys that talk to much!!


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> will i get a prize for starting it


yep, you can buy the drinks for the rest of the week :thumbup:,
and do the cleaning :lol:, x



3 red dogs said:


> I guess that says something about the members of PF.. we are all raving Alkys that talk to much!!


and what is better than that :thumbup:, x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I guess that says something about the members of PF.. we are all raving Alkys that talk to much!!


Agreed :thumbup1: and none of us would have it any different :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

OK as i get to chose what i buy everyone.

ARRRRRRRIBA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninja

if sammy makes it back to the bar she is going to need a very strong drink , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep, you can buy the drinks for the rest of the week :thumbup:,
> and do the cleaning :lol:, x
> 
> and what is better than that :thumbup:, x


probly just do the cleaning don't seem to get served that much


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> probly just do the cleaning don't seem to get served that much


dont know where they have all gone but i am watching sammys thread cos its making me laugh so much , x


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> probly just do the cleaning don't seem to get served that much


It's Tequilla night as i am celebrating. Help yourself


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> if sammy makes it back to the bar she is going to need a very strong drink , x


a very very strong drink.... and ermm... wash your hands first :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest




----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> a very very strong drink.... and ermm... wash your hands first :001_tt2:


i am sat here with tears running down my face :laugh:, 
going to eat my tea in a few mins aswell :yikes:, x


----------



## Guest

Sammy has me in stitches i tell you she so blimmin funny
can i have a drink please something strong and that i havent tried before


----------



## Guest

its tequiula night tonight DD - Rainy the forum queens choice


----------



## Guest

Ok line them up for me please


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Ok line them up for me please












there ya go


----------



## Guest

That thread is priceless.


----------



## Guest

awww sammy if you make it in here! I loves ya! thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## Guest

Thanks BBM
everyones gone they dont like it in they cant keep up ekkkkkk
Kerry dances alone haha


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks BBM
> everyones gone they dont like it in they cant keep up ekkkkkk
> Kerry dances alone haha


I still have my toe in the door  xx


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks BBM
> everyones gone they dont like it in they cant keep up ekkkkkk
> Kerry dances alone haha


I'm back and ready for a jig with yer!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I still have my toe in the door  xx


haha thats what we like to hear xx :devil:


----------



## Guest

bleugh.... cat just vommed all over my rug ......... bleugh


psycho kitten has just attacked my foot

and sammy has me crying with laughter!

quick someone pass me a drink!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> I'm back and ready for a jig with yer!
> 
> Sh xx


woohoo what we jigging to tonight your choise x


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> bleugh.... cat just vommed all over my rug ......... bleugh
> 
> psycho kitten has just attacked my foot
> 
> and sammy has me crying with laughter!
> 
> quick someone pass me a drink!






DevilDogz said:


> woohoo what we jigging to tonight your choise x


need something what goes with tequila.....what was that tequila song anybody...you know tequila, it makes me happy.....tequila, it dumdidumdidye.....


----------



## Guest

pmsl SH i never heard of it haha


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Terrorvision - Tequilla


----------



## Shazach

YouTube - Terrorvision - Tequilla

Probably before your time Honey!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> YouTube - Terrorvision - Tequilla


Snap!!


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Snap!!


great minds and all that.... 

hehe that song is sooooo annoying but sooooo catchy!


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> YouTube - Terrorvision - Tequilla





billyboysmammy said:


> great minds and all that....
> 
> hehe that song is sooooo annoying but sooooo catchy!


Think we've cleared the bar........


----------



## Guest

lol i think you might be right!


----------



## Heavenleigh

Give me a top shelve mixer of all spirits available to knock me out please 
I want to be a good girl and go to bed without upsetting people :devil:


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> Give me a top shelve mixer of all spirits available to knock me out please
> I want to be a good girl and go to bed without upsetting people :devil:


lol whats happened?


----------



## Heavenleigh

billyboysmammy said:


> lol whats happened?


May be too late :001_tt2: if you dont see me tomorrow i meant every word i said! ut:


----------



## ninja

Heavenleigh said:


> May be too late :001_tt2: if you dont see me tomorrow i meant every word i said! ut:


whats happened , x


----------



## ninja

is the bar shut now then , x


----------



## Guest

Nah just a quiet night


----------



## Heavenleigh

Im still waiting on my top shelf, and if i wade in foot before mouth it is your lots fault for not knocking me out before hand :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Cant belive you have all left this bar ekkkkkkkkk


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Cant belive you have all left this bar ekkkkkkkkk


I am just having an early night. Coffee in the morning


----------



## ninja

sorry im not allowed to serve ,

plus it seems i amy have upset someone , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> sorry im not allowed to serve ,
> 
> plus it seems i amy have upset someone , x


Who have you upset kira  
Ok i will help myself


----------



## Heavenleigh

kira99 said:


> sorry im not allowed to serve ,
> 
> plus it seems i amy have upset someone , x


Who have you upset hun?


----------



## ninja

i know who just not quite sure on the exact how , x


----------



## Guest

Can i have a brandy and vimto please?

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Can i have a brandy and vimto please?
> 
> Sammy


sorry sammy the bar staff have all gone ,
would you like to help yourself ,
bet you need a drink after tonight , x


----------



## hobo99

HELLO, there,s a bar down the road and it needs more bar staff can any one help. :rolleyes5:


kira99 said:


> sorry sammy the bar staff have all gone ,
> would you like to help yourself ,
> bet you need a drink after tonight , x


----------



## ninja

hobo99 said:


> HELLO, there,s a bar down the road and it needs more bar staff can any one help. :rolleyes5:


sorry ours have gone for the night ,
we are serving ours selves at the moment (cheaper that way) , x


----------



## hobo99

Do you have any Black Russians there  :wink:


kira99 said:


> sorry ours have gone for the night ,
> we are serving ours selves at the moment (cheaper that way) , x


----------



## ninja

hobo99 said:


> Do you have any Black Russians there  :wink:


yep :thumbup:, but im keeping them and testing them later , x


----------



## Guest

Im a rubbish bar girl

=(

Sammy


----------



## Heavenleigh

I know it's a bar, can someone point me in the direction of the ladies please??


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Im a rubbish bar girl
> 
> =(
> 
> Sammy


go on give it a go , x



Heavenleigh said:


> I know it's a bar, can someone point me in the direction of the ladies please??


its in the corner on your left , x


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> I know it's a bar, can someone point me in the direction of the ladies please??


bordie will show yathe way:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Dont trust him heavenleigh hes a right one

Bordie taking advantage of a drunk young lady naughty tut tut


----------



## hobo99

Be afraid, Be very afraid .


borderer said:


> bordie will show yathe way:thumbup:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Dont trust him heavenleigh hes a right one
> 
> Bordie taking advantage of a drunk young lady naughty tut tut


you getting jealous ,  x


----------



## Heavenleigh

DevilDogz said:


> Dont trust him heavenleigh hes a right one
> 
> Bordie taking advantage of a drunk young lady naughty tut tut


Hey you deserve a blob just for calling me young! The first person to ask me for ID deserves another :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> you getting jealous ,  x


NO :001_rolleyes: haha

yaya i like blobs

weres your ID please young lady


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> I know it's a bar, can someone point me in the direction of the ladies please??


Its over by the juke box.............................>>

That way

Sammy


----------



## Heavenleigh

DevilDogz said:


> NO :001_rolleyes: haha
> 
> yaya i like blobs
> 
> weres your ID please young lady


It says i need to spread my blobs before giving you another! Don't think pets forums advise promiscuous blobs!


----------



## Guest

Heavenleigh said:


> It says i need to spread my blobs before giving you another! Don't think pets forums advise promiscuous blobs!


ya can spread ya blobs anytime hun:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for mine  
look at my post number ekkkkkk i didnt no i had done that many  haha


----------



## ninja

Heavenleigh said:


> It says i need to spread my blobs before giving you another! Don't think pets forums advise promiscuous blobs!


dont forget me , x



DevilDogz said:


> Thanks for mine
> look at my post number ekkkkkk i didnt no i had done that many  haha


another celebration tonight then, i will be at work when you get here tomorrow, x


----------



## Guest

nooo kira you will have to come and buy me a drink as soon as your back 
im heart broken bordie been using me ekkk hes only has eyes for sammy  haha


----------



## Heavenleigh

kira99 said:


> dont forget me , x
> 
> another celebration tonight then, i will be at work when you get here tomorrow, x


Didn't forget ya hun blob done xx


----------



## Heavenleigh

If i come in later, under no circumstances is anyone to serve me tonight! I feel so rough! :arf:


----------



## Guest

Is the bar open red??? I need a drink


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> Is the bar open red??? I need a drink


I'd like it to be hun, but can you serve tonight, I was bombed out at work today, then had to go shopping for the troll.. Morrison's on a Tuesday night just don't build up my enthusiasm for much else but bed tonight! LOL


----------



## Guest

I need a stiff one just posted a picture of my new haircut


----------



## Guest

ok i will serves a bucket for red \__/ sorry im not doing the pictures you lot do though 
\_/ and for rainy i just saw you hair you look very nice it suits you


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ok i will serves a bucket for red \__/ sorry im not doing the pictures you lot do though
> \_/ and for rainy i just saw you hair you look very nice it suits you


Thanks it is short but i like it


----------



## piggybaker

Hi gang how you all tonight, no drink for me tonight just thought i would pass through say

HI


----------



## Guest

hey how are you?


----------



## piggybaker

DevilDogz said:


> hey how are you?


I am fine thank you, and yourself?, I have been feeling rather plucky The heat helps me,

Got the pool out today water still very cold but by midday tomorrow it will be just right


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> I am fine thank you, and yourself?, I have been feeling rather plucky The heat helps me,
> 
> Got the pool out today water still very cold but by midday tomorrow it will be just right


ooh that sounds lovely :thumbup: yeah i am good thanks but i do hate this weather :


----------



## noushka05

get me a voddie DD please


----------



## piggybaker

feel free to come over and have a splash in the pool:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> get me a voddie DD please


yay my BFF :thumbup: \_/ a large for you 


piggybaker said:


> feel free to come over and have a splash in the pool:001_tongue:


ohh thanks alot im on my way haha :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

quick giz a drink


----------



## Guest

\_/ there you go lovely


----------



## Guest

Ta thanks hunny XXX


----------



## Guest

Reckon I'll have a pimms barman


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reckon I'll have a pimms barman


 Bar Lady :cornut:

\_/ here you go, how is everyone..


----------



## noushka05

Thanx for that! its my anniversary today


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Thanx for that! its my anniversary today


Well you should have said drinks are on me 

Think im going to have an early night to night im soooooo sleepy


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Well you should have said drinks are on me


i thought they already were


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i thought they already were


ut: No one ever buys me a drink.! Its always me.!!! But i guess i dont mind its not like you only use me to buy drinks for you or anything now is it? :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs

For DD, like no one ever buys you a blinking drink!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> ut: No one ever buys me a drink.! Its always me.!!! But i guess i dont mind its not like you only use me to buy drinks for you or anything now is it? :001_tt2:


hehe you owe me them drinks!! look at all the money ive wasted on them flippin t-shirts!!& badges!!ive only sold 1 badge!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> For DD, like no one ever buys you a blinking drink!!
> View attachment 23037


HaHa thanks ok well you always do in the bucket load :drool:


noushka05 said:


> hehe you owe me them drinks!! look at all the money ive wasted on them flippin t-shirts!!& badges!!ive only sold 1 badge!!


I guess your going to have to stop then i dont have any fans


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> HaHa thanks ok well you always do in the bucket load :drool:
> 
> I guess your going to have to stop then i dont have any fans


well thats not what you said in here last night !!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> well thats not what you said in here last night !!


pmsl :laugh: well last night i did have lots of fans this evening i have none :yikes:
I thi its becuase people saw that i was hanging around with you


----------



## ninja

HELLO , x


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl :laugh: well last night i did have lots of fans this evening i have none :yikes:
> I thi its becuase people saw that i was hanging around with you





kira99 said:


> HELLO , x


av you heard this cheeky so & so Kira!!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> av you heard this cheeky so & so Kira!!!


yep ,
dont think she realises that its all our street cred that has gone downhill since we have known her ,  x


----------



## Guest

hello kira  "have you seen this so and so" noushka what you mean DT has now left the bar


----------



## ninja

is anybody going to get me a drink ,
after the day i have had i need one :001_rolleyes:, x


----------



## Guest

\___/ here you go kira


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> yep ,
> dont think she realises that its all our street cred that has gone downhill since we have known her ,  x


yes we use to be cool chicks now were practically alkies!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> yes we use to be cool chicks now were practically alkies!!


hmmmmm, oh well its not all bad then , x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> hmmmmm, oh well its not all bad then , x


 no its all Good!!


----------



## ninja

think we may have upset DD , seems she has gone , x


----------



## bird

DD you darling may one have a pimms


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> DD you darling may one have a pimms


Of course you can  \_/ :crazy:


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Of course you can  \_/ :crazy:


Ta muchly....


----------



## Guest

Erro...has anyone seen my DT?????

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro...has anyone seen my DT?????
> 
> SAmmy


Hello no i havent seen her for a while sammy whats up?


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Hello no i havent seen her for a while sammy whats up?


i have just said nite to you and here you are in the bar , x


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> i have just said nite to you and here you are in the bar , x


Was about say same thing...


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i have just said nite to you and here you are in the bar , x


hehe i am going but i saw sammy and was just wondering if everything was alright


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hehe i am going but i saw sammy and was just wondering if everything was alright


let you off then , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> let you off then , x


you on your own kira?.


----------



## Guest

This bar is neglected theres cob webs every were ekkkkkk


----------



## 3 red dogs

I do believe i left DD in charge last night, and i come home today, and the bar is empty!! 
I Am hoping there is an explanation for this DD??? I don't want to hear you went out on a pub crawl and deserted me!!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I do believe i left DD in charge last night, and i come home today, and the bar is empty!!
> I Am hoping there is an explanation for this DD??? I don't want to hear you went out on a pub crawl and deserted me!!!!


No one wanted to drink with me :thumbdown: they all went and left me 
Like i would ever desert you dearest


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> I do believe i left DD in charge last night, and i come home today, and the bar is empty!!
> I Am hoping there is an explanation for this DD??? I don't want to hear you went out on a pub crawl and deserted me!!!!


you know how it is Red you cant get the staff these days ,
and these young uns say they want a job but dont want to work , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

did you put on a live show, shoulda offered to pay DT to pole dance, you and kira and BBM coulda done ya coyote Ugly thing.. anything to draw the punters in!! come on DD.. your my 2nd in comand, we need ideas!!! LMAO


----------



## Badger's Mum

can i have drink please? crap day at work fed up.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Crap days come and go my dearest christine, but Reds Bar is here for ever, what can i get ya hun??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> did you put on a live show, shoulda offered to pay DT to pole dance, you and kira and BBM coulda done ya coyote Ugly thing.. anything to draw the punters in!! come on DD.. your my 2nd in comand, we need ideas!!! LMAO


PMSL well i tried with the idea but kira did a strip dance and everyone left :thumbdown: I was on the verge of leaving myself


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Crap days come and go my dearest christine, but Reds Bar is here for ever, what can i get ya hun??


what ever's going please


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> PMSL well i tried with the idea but kira did a strip dance and everyone left :thumbdown: I was on the verge of leaving myself


, you promised you wouldnt tell Red :scared: :blushing:, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> , you promised you wouldnt tell Red :scared: :blushing:, x


That was before red said i was second in commarnd :wink:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well seeing as i opened a new bottle tonight Christine, hows about a large Voddie and coke!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> PMSL well i tried with the idea but kira did a strip dance and everyone left :thumbdown: I was on the verge of leaving myself


Well i spose 50's night wsn't a bad idea!.. lmao


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Well seeing as i opened a new bottle tonight Christine, hows about a large Voddie and coke!!
> View attachment 23085
> 
> 
> View attachment 23086


thank's red


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well i spose 50's night wsn't a bad idea!.. lmao


PMSL nope any ways what you drinking there on me tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

anytime Christine, you know your my favourite!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> anytime Christine, you know your my favourite!!


----------



## Guest

EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have no alcohol at home so have had to raid the depths of my bag for some cash to come out.

What can i have for £1.73 a half eaten box of raisins and a tampon ???


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well you know me hun, creature of habit, voddies and coke, till i choke!!


----------



## noushka05

wot can i have i just dont know what i fancy!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well you know me hun, creature of habit, voddies and coke, till i choke!!


ASK your favrouite :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> wot can i have i just dont know what i fancy!!


What about an ice cold baileys :thumbsup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> anytime Christine, you know your my favourite!!


that's that's made me feel better already


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


>


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


>


blimmin hell thats us both blue in the face at that statement


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> What about an ice cold baileys :thumbsup:


thats a Great idea!! i'll have to watch that Christine!!!shes been known to "steal" the stuff!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

rainy said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have no alcohol at home so have had to raid the depths of my bag for some cash to come out.
> 
> What can i have for £1.73 a half eaten box of raisins and a tampon ???


Swap ya a voddie for a tampon hun, kids got a nose bleed!! 






+++







====


----------



## Guest

Hellooo....


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Swap ya a voddie for a tampon hun, kids got a nose bleed!!
> View attachment 23088
> +++
> 
> View attachment 23089
> ====
> 
> View attachment 23090


You have a Deal. Might need it back though, the old mans got PMT


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> thats a Great idea!! i'll have to watch that Christine!!!shes been known to "steal" the stuff!!!


\_/ here you go then...Guard it like you life depends on it :crazy:


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Well i spose 50's night wsn't a bad idea!.. lmao


i thought we were friends , i may have to take my custom elsewhere , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> thats a Great idea!! i'll have to watch that Christine!!!shes been known to "steal" the stuff!!!


STOP still not over it yet:yikes:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bailrys over ice for my other favourites!!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Hellooo....


Evenin.


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> blimmin hell thats us both blue in the face at that statement


its the shock!!!



Pleccy said:


> Hellooo....


hello there Pleccy


----------



## Guest

Could I have a drink??? :incazzato:


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Bailrys over ice for my other favourites!!!
> View attachment 23091


av you heard im DD.......creeping


----------



## 3 red dogs

howdy pleccy, Ice Tea tonight, or something a little stronger??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> howdy pleccy, Ice Tea tonight, or something a little stronger??


Stronger? :drool:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Hmmm, hows about.......








A wee Black Russian!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> av you heard im DD.......creeping


I have noush dont fall for it i will buy you a drink were we are the fav girls on the block  we cant be second best now can we


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> Evenin.


hello Rainybow!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Hmmm, hows about.......
> View attachment 23092
> 
> 
> A wee Black Russian!!!


Ttthhhank...you...kindly *hiccup*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Thing is girls, your all my favourite.. all you lot that come to Reds bar are the best, thats why the drinks are free!! and Red trys to make you laff with his sarcasm and comments!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Thing is girls, your all my favourite.. all you lot that come to Reds bar are the best, thats why the drinks are free!! and Red trys to make you laff with his sarcasm and comments!!


Well we might be able to forgive you then :lol:

I need cheering up any way so get on with these sarcastic comments :scared:


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Thing is girls, your all my favourite.. all you lot that come to Reds bar are the best, thats why the drinks are free!! and Red trys to make you laff with his sarcasm and comments!!


Does wendy fall foor it as easy as these nut nut's


----------



## 3 red dogs

and in over 3000 posts to this thread, that our dear Christine started, theres not ben one cross word!!.. every page has a giggle on it , and by the end of th night your all drunk.. what better thread can you have!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> Does wendy fall foor it as easy as these nut nut's


Wendys used to it hun, she lived with it for 7 years, she knows what the Red One is like!! lol


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> and in over 3000 posts to this thread, that our dear Christine started, theres not ben one cross word!!.. every page has a giggle on it , and by the end of th night your all drunk.. what better thread can you have!!


ye i'll drink to that!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> and in over 3000 posts to this thread, that our dear Christine started, theres not ben one cross word!!.. every page has a giggle on it , and by the end of th night your all drunk.. what better thread can you have!!


Can i have some blob's then


----------



## 3 red dogs

christine c said:


> Can i have some blob's then


The Blob is yours!!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Ttthhhank...you...kindly *hiccup*


Who got Pleccy drunk!!!??

Put it down plecc....down i tell you..downnn!!!!!

How about a nice thistle tea?

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> Thing is girls, your all my favourite.. all you lot that come to Reds bar are the best, thats why the drinks are free!! and Red trys to make you laff with his sarcasm and comments!!


No body told me the drinks were free!!  What's been happening to the EXTORTINATE prices I've been paying????? Who's got their hand in the till hmmm????



This wine is good stuff....someone pour me another


----------



## 3 red dogs

Awww Sammy Sexy Bum!!!
I got a speical Treat for you darling!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shazach said:


> No body told me the drinks were free!!  What's been happening to the EXTORTINATE prices I've been paying????? Who's got their hand in the till hmmm????
> 
> 
> 
> This wine is good stuff....someone pour me another


That'll be DD hun, shes saving for a new Thong!!
Wine for Shazzy-pops


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> That'll be DD hun, shes saving for a new Thong!!
> Wine for Shazzy-pops


:blushing: THAT was a secret red...
But i do need a new one :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Awww Sammy Sexy Bum!!!
> I got a speical Treat for you darling!!
> View attachment 23097


Awww youre sooo adorable!!!

* Guzzles*

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

minni girl said:


> Awww youre sooo adorable!!!
> 
> * Guzzles*
> 
> Sammy


i didn't think you'd fancy that frog Spawn tea .. so did you something speical!!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> :blushing: THAT was a secret red...
> But i do need a new one :001_tt2:


O...M...G !!

You told red about underwear!!!!??

Naughty DD !!!

Sammy-the-blimmin-Goodest!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> :blushing: THAT was a secret red...
> But i do need a new one :001_tt2:


Don't bother it save's on the washing


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> O...M...G !!
> 
> You told red about underwear!!!!??
> 
> Naughty DD !!!
> 
> Sammy-the-blimmin-Goodest!


Red broke it  



christine c said:


> Don't bother it save's on the washing


PMSL that true x


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> That'll be DD hun, shes saving for a new Thong!!
> Wine for Shazzy-pops


You can never have too many thongs


----------



## 3 red dogs

i canny get on with thongs, they interfere with my hairy bum... Not that you needed to know that, but consider it a random event!!!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Red broke it
> 
> PMSL that true x


Red....broke.....it???

Sweet lord o mighty!!!!!

Bad red and DD!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i canny get on with thongs, they interfere with my hairy bum... Not that you needed to know that, but consider it a random event!!!


* Gags*

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

im off the alcohol now!!! im back on duty so im having a lap sang soo shong.........please

00Noushka-on-the-wagon:001_unsure:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bloody hell, carry on with Noo Noos tea, and Sammys Ice Creams, i might reopen as a restaurant !!!


----------



## Shazach

3 red dogs said:


> i canny get on with thongs, they interfere with my hairy bum... Not that you needed to know that, but consider it a random event!!!


Try wearing one with sequins!!!!
Nice pattern up yer cr*ck!!!

(Was that subtle enough or does Red need to close the thread?? :lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Okies my turn me finks  a nice cool pint of Woodpecker please red 









*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shazach said:


> Try wearing one with sequins!!!!
> Nice pattern up yer cr*ck!!!
> 
> (Was that subtle enough or does Red need to close the thread?? :lol


Clears ya clinkers out i guess, although it must take the shine off ya sequins to!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Wiccy!!! nice sunburn hun!!
Woody coming up.. hummm that dont sound right does it!!


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Bloody hell, carry on with Noo Noos tea, and Sammys Ice Creams, i might reopen as a restaurant !!!
> View attachment 23099


im not drinking this tea stuff through choice you kno



Shazach said:


> Try wearing one with sequins!!!!
> Nice pattern up yer cr*ck!!!
> 
> (Was that subtle enough or does Red need to close the thread?? :lol


  youre such a lady Shaz:cornut:


----------



## Ladywiccana

3 red dogs said:


> Wiccy!!! nice sunburn hun!!
> Woody coming up.. hummm that dont sound right does it!!
> View attachment 23100


*Thanks huni  hehe less feathers next time tho huh? :ciappa: :yikes: :ciappa:*


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> im not drinking this tea stuff through choice you kno
> 
> youre such a lady Shaz:cornut:


You betcha!!!

Anyhow you can talk noushkie, have you wiped down your reputation now then?


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> You betcha!!!
> 
> Anyhow you can talk noushkie, have you wiped down your reputation now then?


yes it was all a big mistake it was Christine!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> yes it was all a big mistake it was Christine!!!


:yikes::yikes: I've bin good lately where's kira blame her:thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> :yikes::yikes: I've bin good lately where's kira blame her:thumbsup:


yes i mean it was Kira!!!!


----------



## Shazach

ladywiccana said:


> *Thanks huni  hehe less feathers next time tho huh? :ciappa: :yikes: :ciappa:*


Love the new avatar, Lady W....looks strangely familiar!!!
Also love the sig pic, would SOOOO love to do that to sooo many people!!!

Sh x


----------



## ninja

im back now but dont know if im staying ,
are you all talking about me and blaming me for something :cryin:, x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> im back now but dont know if im staying ,
> are you all talking about me and blaming me for something :cryin:, x


no sorry Kira youre not the floozy i meant DD!!!


----------



## Shazach

kira99 said:


> im back now but dont know if im staying ,
> are you all talking about me and blaming me for something :cryin:, x


And where else would you rather be???


----------



## Ladywiccana

Shazach said:


> Love the new avatar, Lady W....looks strangely familiar!!!
> Also love the sig pic, would SOOOO love to do that to sooo many people!!!
> 
> Sh x


*Why thank you Shazach, altho whilst i love my other avatar and sig, i get a bit fed up now and again an fancy a change pmsl lmao

And yes so wud i too hehe*


----------



## 3 red dogs

Hey Kira!!
Come over this side of the bar, and help me with the punters, help yaself to a drink to, lets get this place rocking!!
You any good at making cocktails??


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> im back now but dont know if im staying ,
> are you all talking about me and blaming me for something :cryin:, x


Not me your one of my best mate's


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Thanks huni  hehe less feathers next time tho huh? :ciappa: :yikes: :ciappa:*


PMSL love the Avatar  and the sig :thumbup:


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> PMSL love the Avatar  and the sig :thumbup:


Now you're copying me!!! :lol::lol::lol:
I know we're twins but.....


----------



## noushka05

ladywiccana said:


> *Why thank you Shazach, altho whilst i love my other avatar and sig, i get a bit fed up now and again an fancy a change pmsl lmao
> 
> And yes so wud i too hehe*


oh ive just seen your new avatar!!!  Red gets about a bit dunt he!! x


----------



## ninja

Shazach said:


> And where else would you rather be???


i do need and am about to go and have a shower cos my staffy decided take she needed to pounce on me and thank me for her tea by washing me from ear to ear , 
trouble with that is they have green tripe hmy:, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> i do need and am about to go and have a shower cos my staffy decided take she needed to pounce on me and thank me for her tea by washing me from ear to ear ,
> trouble with that is they have green tripe hmy:, x


don't tell boarder He'l be after ya


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> don't tell boarder He'l be after ya


think he has already run off with DD and sammy , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> think he has already run off with DD and sammy , x


oh like my dad used to say plenty more fish in the sea he wern't good enough for you anyway


----------



## Guest

Im back...:thumbup1:

Where was i...??

OOh yesh....

Wheres my bucket of beer!!!?

SAammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Im back...:thumbup1:
> 
> Where was i...??
> 
> OOh yesh....
> 
> Wheres my bucket of beer!!!?
> 
> SAammy


here i am drinking Tea!!! & your on buckets of ale!!


----------



## Guest

Darn ....

Ok ok ok..i have thistle blimmin tea:aureola:


Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Darn ....
> 
> Ok ok ok..i have thistle blimmin tea:aureola:
> 
> Sammy


no lets be devils & have the beer!!!!:devil:


----------



## Guest

Yay!!!!
yippeeeeeee!!

Sorry i was reading that thread on dog breeders...and decided to avoid!

muhahahaha!

Agent 00noushka.....how was your day??

Sammy


----------



## 3 red dogs

Tea or beer Girls??


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Yay!!!!
> yippeeeeeee!!
> 
> Sorry i was reading that thread on dog breeders...and decided to avoid!
> 
> muhahahaha!
> 
> Agent 00noushka.....how was your day??
> 
> Sammy


its been good thankyou i bet you were so worried for little Minni, im so glad shes doing well bless her. Does she seem ok tonight???


----------



## noushka05

3 red dogs said:


> Tea or beer Girls??


two buckets of yor finest ale Red & have one yourself!!! we're celebrating!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

My Finest coming up. for 2 of my bestest customers


----------



## 3 red dogs

Get ya lafing gear round that lot girls!!!


----------



## noushka05

Wow the whole lot just for us!!!! we're gunna be smashed!!!


wheres everyone else theres plenty to go round!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have one for the road with sammy and noo noo please then i must go


----------



## Guest

Hmmmm beer!!!

Agewnt 00Noushka....please will you show my mum how to pm tomorrow and show her around the forum please?
I told her you would all watch out for her and make her comfortable

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> Can i have one for the road with sammy and noo noo please then i must go


yay theres nothing like a night cap is there Christine!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Hmmmm beer!!!
> 
> Agewnt 00Noushka....please will you show my mum how to pm tomorrow and show her around the forum please?
> I told her you would all watch out for her and make her comfortable
> 
> Sammy


what's your mum's name on here soo i no. hurry up an tell me i'm going to bed


----------



## Guest

Erro Christine!!!

Cheers...hold your bucket up high and ***** it woith mine and noush and reds...


Sammy xx


----------



## ninja

im back smelling alot sweeter , x


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> what's your mum's name on here soo i no. hurry up an tell me i'm going to bed


Its daine&mac

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Hmmmm beer!!!
> 
> Agewnt 00Noushka....please will you show my mum how to pm tomorrow and show her around the forum please?
> I told her you would all watch out for her and make her comfortable
> 
> Sammy


of course i will Sammy xxxx


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Erro Christine!!!
> 
> Cheers...hold your bucket up high and ***** it woith mine and noush and reds...
> 
> Sammy xx


CHEERS!!!:thumbup: XXX


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> Its daine&mac
> 
> Sammy


I'll look out for them 2morrow


----------



## Guest

Thankyou christine and noushka...and erro kira!!!!!!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Thankyou christine and noushka...and erro kira!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sammy


hi sammy , how are you today,
has your mum and dad already joined here then, xx


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> im back smelling alot sweeter , x


you do smell much nicer Kira av you got tweed on again!!


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> you do smell much nice Kira av you got tweed on again!!


anything is better than what i did smell of , x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> anything is better than what i did smell of , x


were you waring tripe earlier!!:yikes:


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> were you waring tripe earlier!!:yikes:


oh yes its the in thing dont you know ,
just went to read that egg thread and its gone , x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> oh yes its the in thing dont you know ,
> just went to read that egg thread and its gone , x


well please DONT buy me sum for my birthday!!!

i kept looking at that thread its gone has it


----------



## bird

Whose working the ale tonight, is wonderfull DD about, can I have a pint of Brains please (beer brewed in wales) getting in practise for hols


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> hi sammy , how are you today,
> has your mum and dad already joined here then, xx


Yesh they have...i been trying to teach her Pf..but i gave up....not cos im impatient...just coss i was sleepy

Sammy


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> well please DONT buy me sum for my birthday!!!
> 
> i kept looking at that thread its gone has it


i only read the first page before i went for a shower, but it seemed to be moving fast so i presume it turned , x


----------



## noushka05

bird said:


> Whose working the ale tonight, is wonderfull DD about, can I have a pint of Brains please (beer brewed in wales) getting in practise for hols


i think DD's staggered home early tonight


----------



## Georges Mum

erro! :idea: :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Yesh they have...i been trying to teach her Pf..but i gave up....not cos im impatient...just coss i was sleepy
> 
> Sammy


im sure they will soon get the hang of it :yesnod:,
do you think they will be able to cope with us , x


----------



## noushka05

Georges Mum said:


> erro! :idea: :001_tt2:


oh Ello!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh Ello!!!


what have you been doing? i have been glued to the tv!


----------



## bird

noushka05 said:


> i think DD's staggered home early tonight


Is it help yourself time then:001_rolleyes:


----------



## noushka05

Georges Mum said:


> what have you been doing? i have been glued to the tv!


swigging buckets of beer!!!! as usual!!!


----------



## Guest

Erro Georgie!!

I will have a large Gin and vimto please

Sammy


----------



## noushka05

bird said:


> Is it help yourself time then:001_rolleyes:


well Red was serving but he seems to have disappeard, i think hes in the cellar, come to think of it DD could be down there too


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> well Red was serving but he seems to have disappeard, i think hes in the cellar, come to think of it DD could be down there too


bordie cant be in the cellar or he would have smelt me earlier and come running :lol::lol::lol:, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> bordie cant be in the cellar or he would have smelt me earlier and come running :lol::lol::lol:, x


Hahahahahaha!!!

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

help yourselves - i am a bit tied up in the cellar - free drinks on the house tonight! Where is dt?


----------



## ninja

where is DD tonight , 
she is always popping in and out , x


----------



## Georges Mum

they are out on the razzle?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> help yourselves - i am a bit tied up in the cellar - free drinks on the house tonight! Where is dt?


Right behind you!!!!! did you really think you had escaped me??


----------



## Georges Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Right behind you!!!!! did you really think you had escaped me??


have you been dying your hair then?


----------



## Georges Mum

haven't seen red for AGES? :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Kira do not fear DD is here x


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Kira do not fear DD is here x


i can see that, where you been hiding , x


----------



## Guest

No were  Just snopping x


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> Reds here GM.. just off to bed, the wife is calling.. don't know weather my lucks in, or she just wants a cup of tea.. but i best go find out!
> Love ya all,
> and will catch ya all tomorrow!!
> in the mean time, think of me!


hmmmm, looks like i might be in for having a nightmare tonight now , x


----------



## 3 red dogs

Reds here GM.. just off to bed, the wife is calling.. don't know weather my lucks in, or she just wants a cup of tea.. but i best go find out!
Love ya all,
and will catch ya all tomorrow!!
in the mean time, think of me!


----------



## Guest

Red that first pic was me ekkkkk

Were did it go


----------



## Guest

Night night Red...
sleep well
sammy


----------



## ninja

i wondered where it went ,

haha, i have now quote Red before he posted , x


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Reds here GM.. just off to bed, the wife is calling.. don't know weather my lucks in, or she just wants a cup of tea.. but i best go find out!
> Love ya all,
> and will catch ya all tomorrow!!
> in the mean time, think of me!
> View attachment 23122


Reckon she could want her pink panties back REd


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> Reds here GM.. just off to bed, the wife is calling.. don't know weather my lucks in, or she just wants a cup of tea.. but i best go find out!
> Love ya all,
> and will catch ya all tomorrow!!
> in the mean time, think of me!
> View attachment 23122


Cuppa tea deffo


----------



## bird

Its all gone quiet, gonna go bed, plus young un doing me head in. Shes had a drink and being phylosical cant cope with both


----------



## ninja

nite nite bird,
sleep well, x


----------



## bird

not gone yet trying to avoid giving young un me full attention (in ramble mode takes after her dad), she only shuts up when I'm typing


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> not gone yet trying to avoid giving young un me full attention (in ramble mode takes after her dad), she only shuts up when I'm typing


well you had best keep typing then,  x


----------



## Guest

pmsl how old is she?? x


----------



## bird

19.Had some wine delivered today that I like we've got thru 3 bottles and I'm suffering the results. And she wants me go up town with her one night


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl how old is she?? x


ohhh, i bet she must be about 17 :biggrin:,  x


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> ohhh, i bet she must be about 17 :biggrin:,  x


NO....19


----------



## Guest

Kira was wrong haha 
yeah go up town with her it will be a great laugh xx


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> 19.Had some wine delivered today that I like we've got thru 3 bottles and I'm suffering the results. And she wants me go up town with her one night


darn it you posted just before me ,
i would go for it :yesnod:, x


----------



## Guest

Right i am of this time honest stay safe you to and will catch you tomorow in my favrouite bar of course
sleep well xx


----------



## ninja

*note to my self, must learn to type faster*,  x


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Kira was wrong haha
> yeah go up town with her it will be a great laugh xx


Oh yeah, bunch of p***** up teenagers, and s*** music and over priced ale cant wait. Went Portugal for neices hen wkend loved it but :rolleyes5:by 3rd nite all wanted was decent meal and chatter


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> Oh yeah, bunch of p***** up teenagers, and s*** music and over priced ale cant wait. Went Portugal for neices hen wkend loved it but :rolleyes5:by 3rd nite all wanted was decent meal and chatter


sign of old age that is , x


----------



## bird

No sign of refinement


----------



## Jazzy

No I reckon definitely old age.


----------



## Guest

Im still here haha can i have some blobs please  x
just one im on an odd number and its bugging me so much


----------



## ninja

Jazzy said:


> No I reckon definitely old age.


yep , thats what i reckon :thumbsup:, x


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Im still here haha can i have some blobs please  x
> just one im on an odd number and its bugging me so much


You blob me and I'll blob you

And as for you other cheeky swines I could out drink and dance the lot of you just dont want to


----------



## Guest

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it wont let me blob anyone and i do not know why


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it wont let me blob anyone and i do not know why


Oh I'm going to sulk now, (shes still rattling)


----------



## Jazzy

DevilDogz said:


> Im still here haha can i have some blobs please  x
> just one im on an odd number and its bugging me so much


Okay the red wine has made me feel generous.


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it wont let me blob anyone and i do not know why


what are you still doing here ,
i have another blob sitting on my wall :thumbup: (even if you never blob me)  x


----------



## Jazzy

bird said:


> You blob me and I'll blob you
> 
> And as for you other cheeky swines I could out drink and dance the lot of you just dont want to


Well I can drink but I don't know about dance.:001_unsure:


----------



## bird

Looks like I can finally go to bed shes drunk me wine smoke me cigs and gone upstairs, just holding on for a min incase she comes back down. if all stays quiet I'm off


----------



## piggybaker

WWWOOOOHHHHHOOOO anyone here serving, Oh gang it has been a great day so I will buy he first 5 drinks,

(infact i brought a bottle of white with me so i will pour)


----------



## Guest

oooh what we celebrating?

ta for the drink!


----------



## Guest

DRINK please DD needs cheering up


----------



## ninja

good evening to you to , x


----------



## Guest

Evening kira how are you ?


----------



## ninja

bored , why do you need cheering up, x


----------



## Guest

Just one of them days, why you bored ?


----------



## ninja

duno just fedup at the mo, x


----------



## noushka05

wots up with you miserable pair!!!


----------



## Guest

Karma rolled it digusting fox poo  and then jumped in my arms laughing at me


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> DRINK please DD needs cheering up


whats up hunny?



kira99 said:


> good evening to you to , x


Evening 



kira99 said:


> duno just fedup at the mo, x


another one???

hmmmmm

drinks all round! One trough of vodka coming up.... just grab a straw!

\_____________________/


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Karma rolled it digusting fox poo  and then jumped in my arms laughing at me


lmao!!!! why do they do that??? Billy has a thing for fox and goose poo!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao!!!! why do they do that??? Billy has a thing for fox and goose poo!


Thanks for the drink, and im not joking karma was laughing at me she always does so she covered herself in the poo and then me and guess who got the first wash when we got back


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Karma rolled it digusting fox poo  and then jumped in my arms laughing at me


LOL well i thought you'd have had a shower before you came here!! borrow a squirt of Kira's Tweed!!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> LOL well i thought you'd have had a shower before you came here!! borrow a squirt of Kira's Tweed!!!


I have had a shower thank you very much.! Thats bordies bum you can smell from all that tripe :thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> I have had a shower thank you very much.! Thats bordies bum you can smell from all that tripe :thumbsup:


pmsl...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I have had a shower thank you very much.! Thats bordies bum you can smell from all that tripe :thumbsup:


lmao! :lol:


----------



## bird

noushka05 said:


> wots up with you miserable pair!!!


Probably hung over they were in the bar late last night giving me verbal


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> Probably hung over they were in the bar late last night giving me verbal


i dont do hangovers never have never will :001_tt2:,
how was your daughter this morning, x


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> i dont do hangovers never have never will :001_tt2:,
> how was your daughter this morning, x


You mean this afternoon  got up had coffee and egg on toast went out, will see her when ever hair cut round mates then ......


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> You mean this afternoon  got up had coffee and egg on toast went out, will see her when ever hair cut round mates then ......


blimey i would have been waking her up before then , x


----------



## Agility Springer

I'm celebrating  pour me a double!!! just finished my first year of studies with flying colours so feeling pretty chuffed


----------



## bird

kira99 said:


> blimey i would have been waking her up before then , x


1st day off for 14 days, shes doing all the hours asked as she needs the money for when she goes notts uni sept, she's knackered


----------



## Badger's Mum

right i'm in here hidding before the mod's get me can i have a drink please


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> right i'm in here hidding before the mod's get me can i have a drink please


What you done


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> What you done


well it wasn't me some one made me laugh on the jfk thread


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> well it wasn't me some one made me laugh on the jfk thread


I believe you just read it and sounded like you answered the question very competently, it was the others who set a bad example and took the mic:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> I believe you just read it and sounded like you answered the question very competently, it was the others who set a bad example and took the mic:laugh::laugh:


poor foxxy at llleast she take's a joke:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> I'm celebrating  pour me a double!!! just finished my first year of studies with flying colours so feeling pretty chuffed


Well done


----------



## Badger's Mum

rona said:


> Well done


yay sorry well done i missed that what are you both having it's bird's round


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> yay sorry well done i missed that what are you both having it's bird's round


Ahem, go on then get me a large one while you're there


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Ahem, go on then get me a large one while you're there


who's serving to night? where's the devil gone


----------



## Guest

DID some one call


----------



## ninja

hello anybody here , x


----------



## Guest

Im here


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> DID some one call


yeah who's working tonight


----------



## ninja

are you serving tonight then ,
im in a happy mood now :smile:, x


----------



## Guest

Kira can you serve please as................wait for it.....................



DD has just passed out on the floor from the smell of christines FART ekkk


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Kira can you serve please as................wait for it.....................
> 
> DD has just passed out on the floor from the smell of christines FART ekkk


pleased i missed that then :biggrin5:, where has she gone , x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Kira can you serve please as................wait for it.....................
> 
> DD has just passed out on the floor from the smell of christines FART ekkk


Christine trumped????

Pooooo weeeee

Sammy


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> Christine trumped????
> 
> Pooooo weeeee
> 
> Sammy


thank fully i missed it ,
but it must have been a good one cos she has disappeared  
must have blown herself away :lol:, x


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Kira can you serve please as................wait for it.....................
> 
> DD has just passed out on the floor from the smell of christines FART ekkk


I can smell it here


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I can smell it here


Im not seprised tha windows cracked and everything


----------



## Badger's Mum

Parden me! it's very windy today. and dd foxes alway's smell there own hole's


----------



## Guest

kira she has gone to clear up what came after ekkkkkkk


----------



## noushka05

does anyone want a peg!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> does anyone want a peg!!


Think we need more then a peg Noush!!! the whole bar reeks!!!


----------



## Guest

Noushka i think we need gas masks


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think we need more then a peg Noush!!! the whole bar reeks!!!


Gas mask!!???


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Gas mask!!???


haha i beat you to it


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm soooooooooooo sorry.


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Noushka i think we need gas masks


trust you to say it 1st!!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> haha i beat you to it


i might red blob you 4 that!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> trust you to say it 1st!!


pmsl im a quick thinker :laugh:


----------



## ninja

ok does anybody want to rep me for doing a good deed :thumbup:, 

the reason i havent been posting much tonight is cos i have been sorting out helping to get a staffy out of a pound into a rescue (he was due to be put to sleep at the weekend), x


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i might red blob you 4 that!!


:thumbdown: NOOO DT threated that to the other day  plus you have already gave me rep today so it wont let you again on the other hand i havent gave you none so i might red you :dita:


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> ok does anybody want to rep me for doing a good deed :thumbup:,
> 
> the reason i havent been posting much tonight is cos i have been sorting out helping to get a staffy out of a pound into a rescue (he was due to be put to sleep at the weekend), x


Well done Kira, ive blobbed you:yesnod: is it where the rescues are?



DevilDogz said:


> :thumbdown: NOOO DT threated that to the other day  plus you have already gave me rep today so it wont let you again on the other hand i havent gave you none so i might red you :dita:


oh ye its a good job i was only kidding:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

I wasnt kidding noushka go look at your red rep  muwhahahah


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> Gas mask!!???


Heavy duty !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Did i get ya noushka  im a little devil arent i ekkk

how are you DT? you been very quiet tonight


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> I wasnt kidding noushka go look at your red rep  muwhahahah


do ya know i even looked!! & another lovely friend of mine has just given me a lovely green blob!!:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

haha i wont never give you bad rep.! It wont let me give anyone rep tonight :S


----------



## Badger's Mum

Well done kira. but can i say I'm deeply hurt by all of the personel attack's on my bottom


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> Well done Kira, ive blobbed you:yesnod: is it where the rescues are?


the dog has got to be moved from wakefield to norfolk,

im am doing the retford to boston part of it :thumbup:, x

not on this forum,


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> the dog has got to be moved from wakefield to norfolk,
> 
> im am doing the retford to boston part of it :thumbup:, x


will it be safe when it gets to Boston Kira??


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> will it be safe when it gets to Boston Kira??


yep im meeting somebody there and they are taking him to its rescue place where he will stay till he gets rehomed :smile5:, x


----------



## noushka05

kira99 said:


> yep im meeting somebody there and they are taking him to its rescue place where he will stay till he gets rehomed :smile5:, x


aww thats brilliant i hope he goes on to find a lovely home, let me know how things go xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> yep im meeting somebody there and they are taking him to its rescue place where he will stay till he gets rehomed :smile5:, x


what happened to him poor little thing.


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> what happened to him poor little thing.


all i know at the min is he is in a 7 day pound and his time is up , x


----------



## Guest

Night all im off take care 
Well done kira for helping the dog x


----------



## ninja

nite nite DD,
sweet dreams, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> all i know at the min is he is in a 7 day pound and his time is up , x


I saw a springer at my local rspca bless her she was gun shy so wasn't wanted shed bin there for a while no one wanted her because she was hypo. i was going to have her everything went well with the home check, Then i said i work my dog's so they wouldn't let me have her. she would have loved it here and wouldn't have wanted for anything she would have bin a pet:cursing:. heard the had her pts


----------



## ninja

it is so sad the amount of dogs being PTS ,
yet BYB etc are still breeding , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

where is everyone


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> where is everyone


tink they have all gone to bed , x


----------



## Agility Springer

Well hello all  is everyone having a good night??


----------



## Guest

I came back...i was sleepy..but then i wasnt...so i came back... ...ots been so quiet tonight...
sammy


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Well hello all  is everyone having a good night??


hiya AG i was grumpy earlier but happy now ,

how are you?, x


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Well hello all  is everyone having a good night??


I'm having a great night, watching Big Brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> I'm having a great night, watching Big Brother :thumbsup:


 glad to hear, im having a cracking night too  what you been doing with your day then my lovely?

x


----------



## Badger's Mum

minni girl said:


> I came back...i was sleepy..but then i wasnt...so i came back... ...ots been so quiet tonight...
> sammy


I did the same


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> glad to hear, im having a cracking night too  what you been doing with your day then my lovely?
> 
> x


Nothing major, down the beach with the dogs again. Sky was a little **** but she made up for it when she came home and spent the next 3 hours 'guarding' our house (she was sat by the front gate pawing people to pet her as they went past ). Nice quiet day  You babes?


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> hiya AG i was grumpy earlier but happy now ,
> 
> how are you?, x


Oh no, why where you grumpy? 

I'm bloody brilliant thanks  x


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Nothing major, down the beach with the dogs again. Sky was a little **** but she made up for it when she came home and spent the next 3 hours 'guarding' our house (she was sat by the front gate pawing people to pet her as they went past ). Nice quiet day  You babes?


Handed in my last piece of work for this year and passed with flying colours, im sooo chuffed, finally all my hard work has paid off :biggrin5: aww your dogs are gorgeous btw x


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Handed in my last piece of work for this year and passed with flying colours, im sooo chuffed, finally all my hard work has paid off :biggrin5: aww your dogs are gorgeous btw x


Woohoo! Time to relax  Well done on passing!
Aww thank you, they're gorgeous but they're not little princesses!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Woohoo! Time to relax  Well done on passing!
> Aww thank you, they're gorgeous but they're not little princesses!


Thanks so much 

HeHe i must admit i like a cheeky side in a dog  goood charecter, i love em when they are cheeky :001_tt2: :001_tt1:


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Oh no, why where you grumpy?
> 
> I'm bloody brilliant thanks  x


i was grumpy but now happy but think you need to go back about 4 pages to see why , x

soooo sorry i forgot to congratulate you earlier ,

well done you :thumbup:, x


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> I came back...i was sleepy..but then i wasnt...so i came back... ...ots been so quiet tonight...
> sammy


sammy where have you gone , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> i was grumpy but now happy but think you need to go back about 4 pages to see why , x
> 
> soooo sorry i forgot to congratulate you earlier ,
> 
> well done you :thumbup:, x


Ok, i shall scroll back  Aww cheers  im soo happy xx


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> HeHe i must admit i like a cheeky side in a dog  goood charecter, i love em when they are cheeky :001_tt2: :001_tt1:


Cheeky to the point where one is too old and stubborn to listen to you and the other one is reaching that stage where they just don't give a **** and will chase the nearest bird and not come back at all


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Cheeky to the point where one is too old and stubborn to listen to you and the other one is reaching that stage where they just don't give a **** and will chase the nearest bird and not come back at all


um.... at least they love ya :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> um.... at least they love ya :smilewinkgrin:


Haha true!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Haha true!


Thats always a bonus ey


----------



## Badger's Mum

going to bed soon nite all


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> going to bed soon nite all


thought you had already gone ,
its abit late for you isnt it , x


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> going to bed soon nite all


Nighty night christine, I look forward to your response on the squirrell thread tomorrow


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> going to bed soon nite all


Night Chuckles xx


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> thought you had already gone ,
> its abit late for you isnt it , x


Ok i scrolled back....but im still missing it lol, sorry im a bit thick x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> thought you had already gone ,
> its abit late for you isnt it , x


I no oh is sorting the dog tomorrow. i'll still get up and poke my nose in though


----------



## ninja

kira99 said:


> ok does anybody want to rep me for doing a good deed :thumbup:,
> 
> the reason i havent been posting much tonight is cos i have been sorting out helping to get a staffy out of a pound into a rescue (he was due to be put to sleep at the weekend), x





kira99 said:


> the dog has got to be moved from wakefield to norfolk,
> 
> im am doing the retford to boston part of it :thumbup:, x
> 
> not on this forum,





kira99 said:


> yep im meeting somebody there and they are taking him to its rescue place where he will stay till he gets rehomed :smile5:, x





kira99 said:


> all i know at the min is he is in a 7 day pound and his time is up , x


here you go AG, hope this explains , x


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> I no oh is sorting the dog tomorrow. i'll still get up and poke my nose in though


to right i always keep a check on my oh when he has to do anything with the dogs , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> here you go AG, hope this explains , x


Oh i see, ahh well done for saving the staffie  x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> to right i always keep a check on my oh when he has to do anything with the dogs , x


hehe see you tomorrow tell sammy good nite


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> hehe see you tomorrow tell sammy good nite


nite nite, sleep well, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

it's friday can i have a glass of wine please?


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> it's friday can i have a glass of wine please?


ooo very lady like!!

get me a bucket of scotch!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys can i have some hot choclate its cold out there


----------



## Guest

Can someone just pass me the bottle please!! notice half the duo has just shown up!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

pmsl now now DT noushka has drank over half the bottle so there only about 3 mouth fulls left will that do?


----------



## Badger's Mum

i'll have the rest please


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> i'll have the rest please


Hey you!!! you're pushing in!! I wos here first!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey you!!! you're pushing in!! I wos here first!!


we'll share my internet keep's going down


----------



## Badger's Mum

who's serving tonight


----------



## Guest

You are.!! You just opened the bar so you have to serve  
plus you never do  its always me


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> You are.!! You just opened the bar so you have to serve
> plus you never do  its always me


I would ave thought that Noush & Christine would have been banned from behind the bar!!! We need someone we can trust!! Someone like Sammy!!! 
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

To True DT sammy always has her feet up in the conor with red and bordie waving fans in her face.! Im always serving and cleaing up kira sick.!
christine and noushka just drink the place dry ekk
Maybe you could be as we all trust you 


yep thats sorted then DT is to do a shift tonight x


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would ave thought that Noush & Christine would have been banned from behind the bar!!! We need someone we can trust!! Someone like Sammy!!!
> lol
> DT


we are coz we forgot we had to serve other people


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> To True DT sammy always has her feet up in the conor with red and bordie waving fans in her face.! Im always serving and cleaing up kira sick.!
> christine and noushka just drink the place dry ekk
> Maybe you could be as we all trust you
> 
> yep thats sorted then DT is to do a shift tonight x


You sure about that!!!  I shall be conserving the flow!!!  until you have all gone to bed!!! then I'll drink the bl**dy lot!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm behind the bar!!!! drinks are on rations:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest

Yeah DT i trust you  with me life (not sure about it now i think of it though)
You would never be so selfish surely after all i did say you had 2 very gorgouse dogs  
atleast share with me


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm behind the bar!!!! drinks are on rations:yikes::yikes::yikes:


That will be a bucket of vodka for me please as we are on rations i normally have 2 but as were on a ration i will settle for the one tonight :laugh:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> You sure about that!!!  I shall be conserving the flow!!!  until you have all gone to bed!!! then I'll drink the bl**dy lot!!!right i'll stay behind wiv you
> lol
> DT





DoubleTrouble said:


> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm behind the bar!!!! drinks are on rations:yikes::yikes::yikes:


any thing as long as there's load's of it


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello All, and how are ya? my dogs not happy today, sulking around because i confiscated a chocolate bar of her that my neighbour posted through as a present for passing this year, thankfully she didnt get into it


----------



## Guest

Evening AS luckly you got to her before she ate it hehe


----------



## 3 red dogs

**Enters Bar, Heads for Optic, Pours myself a very large Voddie, Spys DD drunk again, Thinks what the heck, adds another voddie to the glass in the hopes i join her in her delirium shortly, Plokes myself on a bar stool and informs the drunken bar staff to fill my glass every time its empty.. TTF its Friday!*****


----------



## Badger's Mum

anything so long as it's stronge


----------



## Guest

Im so annoyed right now christine i guess yours is for the same reason i got to rep for my reply woop woop go me

Hello red i have missed you i have turned to the drink thats how bad its got


----------



## 3 red dogs

Welcome to my world DD i welcomed drink into my life about 30 years ago!! its a good friend!! LOL


----------



## Guest

ahaha sure is red.!! 
DT is ment to be serving to night but seems shes under the bar drinking it all her self naughty DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Im so annoyed right now christine i guess yours is for the same reason i got to rep for my reply woop woop go me
> 
> Hello red i have missed you i have turned to the drink thats how bad its got


silly cow people amaze me sometime's. we share a bucket shall we?


----------



## Shazach

Can I have a BIG DOUBLE BUCKET of something strong please, it's not been a fun day 

DT, no rationing here thank you!!!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> ahaha sure is red.!!
> DT is ment to be serving to night but seems shes under the bar drinking it all her self naughty DT


Yep!!! and I ain't sharing But there are some slops if anyone wants to get down on their hands and knees


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> silly cow people amaze me sometime's. we share a bucket shall we?


We will share the bucket DT seems to have run off with the other one :001_tt2:

Shaz you ok ? Sorry you cant have a drink till DT get off the floor in a drunken pile and starts to serve again


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Can I have a BIG DOUBLE BUCKET of something strong please, it's not been a fun day
> 
> DT, no rationing here thank you!!!
> 
> Sh xx


Rainy peed in the bucket you still want it?:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep!!! and I ain't sharing But there are some slops if anyone wants to get down on their hands and knees


i never had you down to a selfish one   

((kerrys is on hands and knees licking the floor for any spills)) :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> i never had you down to a selfish one
> 
> ((kerrys is on hands and knees licking the floor for any spills)) :thumbup:


Oops I just dropped the bucket Eek it was the one Rainy peed in
Heck !!! DD's licking it up


----------



## Shazach

DevilDogz said:


> We will share the bucket DT seems to have run off with the other one :001_tt2:
> 
> Shaz you ok ? Sorry you cant have a drink till DT get off the floor in a drunken pile and starts to serve again


Oh just f*d off with someone in real life.
Feel better for getting that off my chest now thank you!



DoubleTrouble said:


> Rainy peed in the bucket you still want it?:confused1::confused1:


Don't care, just give me the bl**dy bucket!!!

Ok Rant over, forgive me!


----------



## Lily's Mum

I'll have a cocktail please, served correctly. Now stand up straight and pour the drinks DT - go on, off you go, be a good girl now.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oops I just dropped the bucket Eek it was the one Rainy peed in
> Heck !!! DD's licking it up


Ewwww DT your lucky i dont spit this all back over you.!! :biggrin5:
Mind you that would be a waste as it taste deliouse  :cornut:


----------



## Guest

Half a bucket of Rainypeepee anyone?:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Lily's Mum

I'll have half a rainypiddle and have dt drivel lol


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Half a bucket of Rainypeepee anyone?:yikes::yikes:


If i remember rightly im sure rainy wanted it all back :drool:


----------



## reddogsX3

DoubleTrouble said:


> Half a bucket of Rainypeepee anyone?:yikes::yikes:


rainy pee is 100% proof anyway lol


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> rainy pee is 100% proof anyway lol


Well Rainy Pee's all round then bottoms up everyone!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh DT!!! Thought of you today!!
( well to be honest i think of you every day, but thats another story) i saw no less then 3 weirms today, and all so well behaved.. adorable they are!!


----------



## piggybaker

Well I was about to ask for a drink but the scene i have just walked into.........


----------



## Guest

sorry we are all passed out on rainy wee wee


----------



## bird

piggybaker said:


> Well I was about to ask for a drink but the scene i have just walked into.........


I know puts you right off dont it


----------



## Guest

Me and Red went to a better bar "The Bell" Didnt we red and we got a lovely meal


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Me and Red went to a better bar "The Bell" Didnt we red and we got a lovely meal


Oh fine desert your regulars


----------



## piggybaker

Well that bars no good, I heard it was full of flashers


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Me and Red went to a better bar "The Bell" Didnt we red and we got a lovely meal


Yep!!! mean B*ggers I was your attentive waitress!! you ever heard of tipping??
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep!!! mean B*ggers I was your attentive waitress!! you ever heard of tipping??
> lol
> DT


Tips were tips are due.! We got very poor service


----------



## 3 red dogs

theres a story in the Bell hun, while i was there.. they had the auditors in one week, and they thought the landlady was on the fiddle, coz muggings here started drinking the port after a few beers, there bottle average went from 1 a month to 3 bottles a week.. audits picked up on it and she had to explain that i drank it by the 1/2 pint ...lol


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Tips were tips are due.! We got very poor service


Well when you walked out you frock was tucked in you knickers!!! glad I never told you


----------



## Guest

Pmsl red. 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well when you walked out you frock was tucked in you knickers!!! glad I never told you


What you doing looking at me bum.! Im glad you didnt tell me, now half the world as had a peak at me little bum :blush2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Me and Red went to a better bar "The Bell" Didnt we red and we got a lovely meal


well ding dong where's my drink


----------



## Guest

Christine last i heard DT was serving but shes on one tonight, so be careful shes isnt poping things in them


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Christine last i heard DT was serving but shes on one tonight, so be careful shes isnt poping things in them


Well i don't want rainy's PEEEE. how's sammy's puppy?


----------



## piggybaker

got to go , sorry chat to you all tomorrow night, left some money on the bar for you all to have a drink on me:arf:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Well i don't want rainy's PEEEE. how's sammy's puppy?


I havent heard anything yet.! So im hoping that means everyones advice worked or the vets there i will let you know if i do though x


----------



## bird

piggybaker said:


> got to go , sorry chat to you all tomorrow night, left some money on the bar for you all to have a drink on me:arf:


Yippee voddie all round, no putting other things in please DT


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Pmsl red.
> 
> What you doing looking at me bum.! Im glad you didnt tell me, now half the world as had a peak at me little bum :blush2:


LITTLE you say little!!! do you have a trick mirror I wonderhmy:hmy:


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Yippee voddie all round, no putting other things in please DT


no ice in mine thank's


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> LITTLE you say little!!! do you have a trick mirror I wonderhmy:hmy:


DT you little bugger  Stop looking in the mirror at yours when you no i have a peachy little bum :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

*peeps round the door* 

hello


----------



## Guest

Hello my fellow two-legged (?) earthlings... :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> *peeps round the door* hello
> 
> hello





Pleccy said:


> Hello my fellow two-legged (?) earthlings... :001_tt2:


glad your here jump behind the bar


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> glad your here jump behind the bar


Okey dokey...

Orders please.


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> glad your here jump behind the bar


Yep bout time we got served


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Okey dokey...
> 
> Orders please.


Voddie please


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Voddie please


Drink up...


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Drink up...


You're a good un


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> You're a good un


I just wouldn't recommend downing the bottle in one go. :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a brandy please


----------



## Guest

Muahahaha Beat you here drinks are on you.!


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Muahahaha Beat you here drinks are on you.!


Nooooooooooooooooo i was to busy doing it DD style like you said!!! 

Argh ok, i'll admit defeat...what you having?


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo i was to busy doing it DD style like you said!!!
> 
> Argh ok, i'll admit defeat...what you having?


I'll have a pint of coke please :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo i was to busy doing it DD style like you said!!!
> 
> Argh ok, i'll admit defeat...what you having?


I will have a glass of baileys please ice cold might i add  
Cant belive you got to be out at agility at that time and your still up


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> I will have a glass of baileys please ice cold might i add
> Cant belive you got to be out at agility at that time and your still up


\__/

For you 

Argh i know, but the neighbours are being sooo loud and it keeps me up, my eyes are stinging so if i go quiet i have fallen asleep on my laptop


----------



## Guest

Thanks 
Ok lol its so quiet this morning, and i cant sleep


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks
> Ok lol its so quiet this morning, and i cant sleep


You're not the only one


----------



## Guest

yay we can all stay up togther  we might be tiered and bored but we wont be lonely ahahah


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> yay we can all stay up togther  we might be tiered and bored but we wont be lonely ahahah


Let's throw a party!!


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks
> Ok lol its so quiet this morning, and i cant sleep


 its frustrating when you cant sleep isnt it!  my neighbours are drunk and loud...AGAIN! i get worried when they are out in their garden as they throw glass around, i go and fetch my rabbit in and check in the morning before i will let my dog out, police have been useless, my dad had a word with them they where very apologetic but have continued so i dunno what to do other than kick their bottoms lol,

dog sleeps like a log luckily lol


----------



## Guest

No im not in a party mood  We can have a few drinks and a bad of crisps though YEAH


----------



## sequeena

My god some people disgust me. Not you guys!!

Mmm crisps. I have the new doritos, two flavours in one back, chicken sizzler and zesty salsa 

Sorry AG I think my diet has gone out of the window lmaoo!!!

And between you and me guys, sorry if I gross you out but the amount of wind I'm breaking tonight is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> My god some people disgust me. Not you guys!!
> 
> Mmm crisps. I have the new doritos, two flavours in one back, chicken sizzler and zesty salsa
> 
> Sorry AG I think my diet has gone out of the window lmaoo!!!
> 
> And between you and me guys, sorry if I gross you out but the amount of wind I'm breaking tonight is RIDICULOUS!!


hahahahaha lovely  thanks for sharing 

Oh i think i know why you are annoyed?? the thread we where chatting in about the cat??

DD, lets have a lock in 

Whadda ya say Sequeena?


----------



## Guest

Ok AS and and SQ can i call as i forget how to spell you namw  hah
Yes lets have a lock in with vodka choclate muffins and crisps
SQ what disgusts you


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> hahahahaha lovely  thanks for sharing
> 
> Oh i think i know why you are annoyed?? the thread we where chatting in about the cat??
> 
> DD, lets have a lock in
> 
> Whadda ya say Sequeena?


Yep, that is exactly why I'm annoyed and you're very welcome. My town is an industrial town and often smells of sulphur but I think I've beaten the steel works with my own homemade sulphur lolol!!

Lock in !


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Ok AS and and SQ can i call as i forget how to spell you namw  hah
> Yes lets have a lock in with vodka choclate muffins and crisps
> SQ what disgusts you


Wooooooo  AG DD SQ 



sequeena said:


> Yep, that is exactly why I'm annoyed and you're very welcome. My town is an industrial town and often smells of sulphur but I think I've beaten the steel works with my own homemade sulphur lolol!!
> 
> Lock in !


Ew lol  argh, do you think its a wind up? i have offerd good advice i think! but OP doesnt lol


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> Ok AS and and SQ can i call as i forget how to spell you namw  hah
> Yes lets have a lock in with vodka choclate muffins and crisps
> SQ what disgusts you


Go to the cat forum DD, it's about a cat who has been sick for two years xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Sequeena!!! no secret superhero group...although i like the sound of it  you can be my sidekick and i will be DD's and DD can be.....erm Queen crestie


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Sequeena!!! no secret superhero group...although i like the sound of it  you can be my sidekick and i will be DD's and DD can be.....erm Queen crestie


No i will just be DD :001_tt2: i like being DD muhahaha the one an only me i dont need a side kick haha i just take a deep breath and post what ever i feel is right :idea:


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Wooooooo  AG DD SQ
> 
> Ew lol  argh, do you think its a wind up? i have offerd good advice i think! but OP doesnt lol


Woops missed this comment x

I think it's a wind up, nobody can be that idiotic or at least I hope not.



Agility Springer said:


> Sequeena!!! no secret superhero group...although i like the sound of it  you can be my sidekick and i will be DD's and DD can be.....erm Queen crestie


Woohoo! I have to find some dog friendly spandex to put Sky in!!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Woops missed this comment x
> 
> I think it's a wind up, nobody can be that idiotic or at least I hope not.
> 
> Woohoo! I have to find some dog friendly spandex to put Sky in!!


hahaha Sky the superhero dog!!


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> hahaha Sky the superhero dog!!


Trashing things wherever she goes!!


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> Trashing things wherever she goes!!


lol  my dog is too lazy and cares too little about strangers to be a superhero!! haha


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> No i will just be DD :001_tt2: i like being DD muhahaha the one an only me i dont need a side kick haha i just take a deep breath and post what ever i feel is right :idea:


i'm learning  been here a while and only just getting brave lol


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> lol  my dog is too lazy and cares too little about strangers to be a superhero!! haha


If you are ever robbed Sky will ... lick them...oh dear....


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> i'm learning  been here a while and only just getting brave lol


Being brave and speaking your own mind brands you as a mean person apparently


----------



## Guest

Well them SQ i must be very mean as i always speak my mind 
I was just getting into bed not that i will sleep


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> Well them SQ i must be very mean as i always speak my mind
> I was just getting into bed not that i will sleep


Then I don't mind being mean if that is what it means! 
Oh dear, do try to get some sleep


----------



## Guest

I will be fine i am an insomniac how ever you spell it haha.! When i walk the dogs in a couple of hours that will wake me up


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> I will be fine i am an insomniac how ever you spell it haha.! When i walk the dogs in a couple of hours that will wake me up


I am one too, want to start a club? :thumbsup:
AG you may as well join, you hardly ever get sleep because of your neighbours.

OH is snoozing next to me and hugging my leg lmao


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> I am one too, want to start a club? :thumbsup:
> AG you may as well join, you hardly ever get sleep because of your neighbours.
> 
> OH is snoozing next to me and hugging my leg lmao


I shall join as an on off member depending on how drunk neighbour is 

Wooo


----------



## Guest

woohoo our own clue  SQ thats funny hugging your leg muhahah


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

do you do long island ice teas at this bar? its been almost 2 years since ive had a drink :O ahhhh i miss ice tea


----------



## Guest

foxxy cleopatra said:


> do you do long island ice teas at this bar? its been almost 2 years since ive had a drink :O ahhhh i miss ice tea


yeas we do anything  dont drink it all at once 
\_/


----------



## Agility Springer

foxxy cleopatra said:


> do you do long island ice teas at this bar? its been almost 2 years since ive had a drink :O ahhhh i miss ice tea


| |
|_|

Just for you


----------



## Agility Springer

Agility Springer said:


> | |
> |_|
> 
> Just for you


ooh that went a bit weird.....sorry


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oooooo yeahhh thanks  thats cheered me up


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo our own clue  SQ thats funny hugging your leg muhahah


He's like an octopus, all arms and he just hones in on me when he sleeps. I have like, 2 inches of bed!!

He also sleep talks but opens his eyes when he does it, very hilarious. He favourite topic this evening is shiny spoons.



foxxy cleopatra said:


> do you do long island ice teas at this bar? its been almost 2 years since ive had a drink :O ahhhh i miss ice tea


Never heard of it (only had lipton) but why the hello not!


----------



## Guest

I think you might want to ban me from our group but im off to bed ekkk haha


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> I think you might want to ban me from our group but im off to bed ekkk haha


Im about to join ya.............but in my own bed lol,

Night night Club, night Foxxy  Sleep well everyone and catch you all tomorrow x x x x x


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> I think you might want to ban me from our group but im off to bed ekkk haha


Aww night DD try and get some sleep x


----------



## piggybaker

Morning all, tell me does this bar do breakfast , the kids and I are up early and would like a some panckaes please, kids will have fresh juice and i will have a coffie,


----------



## Guest

morning!

I'm still a bit drunk i fink! didnt stagger home until 2.45am.... singing about the little goblins pmsl.... kids jsut got dropped off by their dad! ARGH!

Someone make me a strong coffee and a bacon sarnie please!


----------



## piggybaker

Morning BBM kitchen is empty, bacon sarnie you say, I will get on it for you if you entertain the kids for a min


----------



## Guest

no probs piggy! they can play with my two.... who are full of beans this morning! argh


----------



## piggybaker

What do your little troop want?


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> What do your little troop want?


my little troop had breakfast at their dads


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i get a drink for me an dd please?


----------



## Guest

YES some one please before i have a nervose break down muhahah
RED were are you i am a damsel in distress


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> YES some one please before i have a nervose break down muhahah
> RED were are you i am a damsel in distress


so am i


----------



## 3 red dogs

Voddies all round then i guess!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Voddies all round then i guess!!
> 
> View attachment 23294
> 
> 
> View attachment 23295


yes please and sorry red


----------



## Guest

Yes please red  xx


----------



## sequeena

What's occurring people?

I've clearly spent too much time watching Gavin and Stacey :w00t:


----------



## mollyismyworld

Is this actually a virtual bar?

Cos I have never looked, and it would take days to read back.......


----------



## 3 red dogs

It is indeed my molly-kins, what may i ask is your choosen poison?


----------



## mollyismyworld

sequeena said:


> What's occurring people?
> 
> I've clearly spent too much time watching Gavin and Stacey :w00t:


AHAA!

You are a girl after my own heart clearly!!! I've got the DVD set...sooo funny! xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

3 red dogs said:


> It is indeed my molly-kins, what may i ask is your choosen poison?


Haha!

Wish i had known...just sent the Oh on a beer erand! ( Can't do wine, I may drink too much!!)

I will sip daintily on a big fat pint of lager whilst I wait, if I may!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> AHAA!
> 
> You are a girl after my own heart clearly!!! I've got the DVD set...sooo funny! xx


erm you owe me a drink i think


----------



## sequeena

mollyismyworld said:


> AHAA!
> 
> You are a girl after my own heart clearly!!! I've got the DVD set...sooo funny! xx


Gavin and Stacey FTW


----------



## 3 red dogs

mollyismyworld said:


> Haha!
> 
> Wish i had known...just sent the Oh on a beer erand! ( Can't do wine, I may drink too much!!)
> 
> I will sip daintily on a big fat pint of lager whilst I wait, if I may!!!


Once ice cold Stella coming up Molly!


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> erm you owe me a drink i think


Darn!

Didn't see u there! 

I'm a cougin' up! Are u on the white wine Christine, or straight in on the Vodka bottle???


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Once ice cold Stella coming up Molly!
> View attachment 23296


that look's good can i have one


----------



## mollyismyworld

3 red dogs said:


> Once ice cold Stella coming up Molly!
> View attachment 23296


OH MY!!!!

That's just supermodel of lager world that is!!!!

Come here!!!!!!!! 

Cheers!! xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> that look's good can i have one


Let me get that for Christine....I'm in debt! xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Let me get that for Christine....I'm in debt! xx


hehe thank you


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> hehe thank you


Are we square now??? xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Are we square now??? xx


yeah ok then


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> yeah ok then


Don't suppose they have Karaoke in here do they??

PS. Congrats...this must be the most viewed thread ever!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

If nothing else it proves that a good proportion of the PF members are raging Alkys hun, me among them!! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Don't suppose they have Karaoke in here do they??
> 
> PS. Congrats...this must be the most viewed thread ever!!


It was only started as a joke :yikes:. no one ever fall's out here


----------



## Guest

Me and red are the best alkys woop woop you cant drink is under the table now way we drink like fish


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hahaaa!! Alkis Unite!

Nice to know nobody falls out in here...but do they fall out OF here after one too many!!?? xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

We have Specially installed Seat Beats attached to the bar hun to stop any problems with over indulgence! We try to think of everything here!


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Hahaaa!! Alkis Unite!
> 
> Nice to know nobody falls out in here...but do they fall out OF here after one too many!!?? xx


All the time


----------



## mollyismyworld

I'm buckling up and raring to go....another lager pls barman!!!!! 

And one for yourself....you're a star....couple more and i will love u all!!! xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

Just got this in today hun, new consignment, very popular in here as it saves you movin about to the bar after every pint.


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> I'm buckling up and raring to go....another lager pls barman!!!!!
> 
> And one for yourself....you're a star....couple more and i will love u all!!! xx


the way too go


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> the way too go


I'm a likin' this bar!


----------



## 3 red dogs

It does tend to get a little bizzaar in here at nights hun, when Devil dogs has had her usual trough of Vodka!! but we pride ourselves on being friendly and for the most part.. DRUNK!


----------



## Guest

yes i will do my daily strip and lap dance any minute  muhahaha


----------



## 3 red dogs

My point Proven i think!!


----------



## mollyismyworld

Great...I'm looking forward to a crazy night then! xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a drink then? please


----------



## 3 red dogs

and what would your taste buds care for tonight young Christine?


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> and what would your taste buds care for tonight young Christine?


you choose


----------



## 3 red dogs

ok just for a change! coz i aint served one in a while hows about a


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> ok just for a change! coz i aint served one in a while hows about a
> 
> View attachment 23313


That'l do nicely thank's is it just you and me tonight


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> That'l do nicely thank's is it just you and me tonight


OH NO it isn't Christine...and I believe it's your round!!! xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

looky what i got for you Molly!!!


----------



## mollyismyworld

3 red dogs said:


> looky what i got for you Molly!!!
> 
> View attachment 23314
> 
> 
> View attachment 23315


Hahaha!

You are my hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

mollyismyworld said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> You are my hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


All i can say is i'm glad i aint sleeping with you tonight!! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> You are my hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


hehe we'll share then


----------



## mollyismyworld

3 red dogs said:


> All i can say is i'm glad i aint sleeping with you tonight!! lol


Hahaha!

Nobody is sleeping with me tonight so I'm ok!!! Still got my burn and it hurts too much to share the bed! ( Or so I tell him!!! )


----------



## ninja

evening all ,
who is serving tonight , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Nobody is sleeping with me tonight so I'm ok!!! Still got my burn and it hurts too much to share the bed! ( Or so I tell him!!! )


:lol::lol: forgot about that:thumbup:


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> :lol::lol: forgot about that:thumbup:


I haven't Christine....I'm still bra-less and taking peoples' eyes out!!! :ciappa:


----------



## Badger's Mum

mollyismyworld said:


> I haven't Christine....I'm still bra-less and taking peoples' eyes out!!! :ciappa:


nothing dropped off then


----------



## mollyismyworld

christine c said:


> nothing dropped off then


Thankfully no!

But I'm still bloody sore! God knows how long it will take to feel better!


----------



## Badger's Mum

is anyone here then


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> is anyone here then


I'm drifting in and out  hows you chuck? x


----------



## mollyismyworld

Agility Springer said:


> I'm drifting in and out  hows you chuck? x


Are u bar hopping? xx


----------



## Agility Springer

mollyismyworld said:


> Are u bar hopping? xx


More like Bar crawling  haha, nah jjust in and out tonight, got a few things i need to attend too


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone!

Not long got back from my date with Mr.Topgun

all i can say (in the words of sammy)..... Hubba Hubba :devil:


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Not long got back from my date with Mr.Topgun
> 
> all i can say (in the words of sammy)..... Hubba Hubba :devil:


Good for you


----------



## sequeena

I thought everyone had gone


----------



## Georges Mum

thats chewing gum! is he really fit? Do you have a pic??


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> thats chewing gum! is he really fit? Do you have a pic??


I'll tell you this after georges mam!! Topgun is taking DT for lunch!!!


----------



## Guest

pmsl!!!!!!!!

He really really is very fit yes  :devil:

never mind 6pack he has an 8pack :grin:


----------



## Georges Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!!!!!!!!
> 
> He really really is very fit yes  :devil:
> 
> never mind 6pack he has an 8pack :grin:


sounds like an intereting lunchbox! I don't think cheese goes with beer! I prefer raw crudites and lots of tasty dip! Good for the diet too!


----------



## Georges Mum

just for you red!!! YouTube - Funny Vodka Ad


----------



## 3 red dogs

Blimey.. i'm moving to the frozen North!!!!
Hang on, i think i live there already!!!


----------



## colliemerles

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!!!!!!!!
> 
> He really really is very fit yes  :devil:
> 
> never mind 6pack he has an 8pack :grin:


hmmmm sounds right up my street,lol,:lol: :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Is anyone drinking today?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Is anyone drinking today?


i will have a wee one chick xx


----------



## Georges Mum

lots of mango tea!


----------



## Guest

Need to get BBM in here for a de briefing


----------



## Shazach

rainy said:


> Need to get BBM in here for a de briefing


Certainly do,

'bout time we had a smile too.......


----------



## Badger's Mum

That's what i though. we all abit down arn't we?. This will make you laugh i repyed to someone one a thread about dog's licking on the 29th and she red blobed me yesterday because i said we should agree to disagree


----------



## reddogsX3

rainy said:


> Need to get BBM in here for a de briefing


as long as it is not red ya debriefing lol coz ya'd need sunglasses for those pink pants of his lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

i'm here! :lol:


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> i'm here! :lol:


So......tell all


----------



## Guest

hehe are we talking last night or today  :devil:


----------



## sequeena

Does this bar have painkillers? My back is killing me.


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Certainly do,
> 
> 'bout time we had a smile too.......
> View attachment 23384


PMSL



reddogsX3 said:


> as long as it is not red ya debriefing lol coz ya'd need sunglasses for those pink pants of his lol
> 
> wendy


No this man has an altogether different uniform



billyboysmammy said:


> hehe are we talking last night or today  :devil:


BOTH 



sequeena said:


> Does this bar have painkillers? My back is killing me.


 Poor you not again


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Does this bar have painkillers? My back is killing me.


i can do better than that!










I found this fella wandering outside... i'll just leave you to it shall i?


----------



## Guest

wont be long then just getting kids into bed!


----------



## Guest

God you have NO idea how badly i could do with one of those right now. Mmmmmmmm (Mr RAAAAAIINYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY)


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> God you have NO idea how badly i could do with one of those right now. Mmmmmmmm (Mr RAAAAAIINYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY)


That's the last thing on my mine wine and a *** for me


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> That's the last thing on my mine wine and a *** for me


I gave up smoking ages ago


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> wont be long then just getting kids into bed!


Wicked lady! Been learning tricks off DT? i.e. How to build up the suspense and leave them hanging......

:devil::devil:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I gave up smoking ages ago


Shame you didn't give up the wine!! 
They'd be more left for us!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Shame you didn't give up the wine!!
> They'd be more left for us!


I need some vices


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Poor you not again


Oh yes, me again  I think my body is falling apart pmsl!



billyboysmammy said:


> i can do better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this fella wandering outside... i'll just leave you to it shall i?


Oh my :drool: Don't tell the OH!


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Oh yes, me again  I think my body is falling apart pmsl!
> 
> Oh my :drool: Don't tell the OH!


Missed it earlier, been cooking dinner, when can you take another test. When are you due on?


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Missed it earlier, been cooking dinner, when can you take another test. When are you due on?


My ticker is wrong, I'm actually due on today so I could take one now, but I will probably leave it until tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest just in case aunt flow is a little late


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> My ticker is wrong, I'm actually due on today so I could take one now, but I will probably leave it until tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest just in case aunt flow is a little late


Do it tomorrow


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Do it tomorrow


I might do  If not, I'll definitely do one Tuesday


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I might do  If not, I'll definitely do one Tuesday


Could your back ache be your period coming  I always get back ache with mine.


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Could your back ache be your period coming  I always get back ache with mine.


That's what I was thinking  that's why I want to leave it, I don't want to get my hopes up just because my period didn't come on the dot, it might come tonight or tomorrow morning.

I don't what I'll do if a get another negative  actually, I don't know what I'll do if I get a positive!


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> That's what I was thinking  that's why I want to leave it, I don't want to get my hopes up just because my period didn't come on the dot, it might come tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't what I'll do if a get another negative  actually, I don't know what I'll do if I get a positive!


Deep beath hun and plough back in if it's not the right result, try and keep positive xx

Don't worry if you are i will tell you exactly what to do  There is a fair bit of experience in that department on here so don't fret xx


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Deep beath hun and plough back in if it's not the right result, try and keep positive xx
> 
> Don't worry if you are i will tell you exactly what to do  There is a fair bit of experience in that department on here so don't fret xx


I think I'm in good hands with all of you if I get a yes. I'm wondering how to break it to the OH if I am, the look on his face will be priceless 

And if I'm not, back to charting temperatures and charting for ovulation


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> I think I'm in good hands with all of you if I get a yes. I'm wondering how to break it to the OH if I am, the look on his face will be priceless
> 
> And if I'm not, back to charting temperatures and charting for ovulation


Good luck chuckles xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Good luck chuckles xxxxx


Thank yoooou


----------



## Badger's Mum

Right this is red's happy bar! come on anyone for a pot of tea


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> Right this is red's happy bar! come on anyone for a pot of tea


Mmmm please!!  2 sugars and milk for me


----------



## Badger's Mum

ooooooooh i don't make the stuff myself


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I think I'm in good hands with all of you if I get a yes. I'm wondering how to break it to the OH if I am, the look on his face will be priceless
> 
> And if I'm not, back to charting temperatures and charting for ovulation


Don't look at it like that just think of all the SEX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Im here guys will you try and cheer me u


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Don't look at it like that just think of all the SEX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah, that too :lol:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Don't look at it like that just think of all the SEX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SEX:thumbsup::laugh::001_wub::001_wub::devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'll have a laugh tonight with you dd some thing's are best lefted to pm's


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Im here guys will you try and cheer me u


How about a joke for DD 

Police Station toilet stolen....Cops have nothing to go on.


----------



## Guest

Ok well i need cheering up anyway but you might find it very hard..
You had a good day??


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to hear you're feeling down DD 

Hope this cheers you up a bit x

Bob was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really p****d.

She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the
driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE !!"

The next morning he got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box
gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway.

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought
the box back in the house.

She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Bob has been missing since Friday.


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Ok well i need cheering up anyway but you might find it very hard..
> You had a good day??


I posted you a joke  did you miss it? or was it really un funny lol x


----------



## Guest

right i am back who wants the goss :devil:


----------



## Guest

Yeah i saw it AL it made me laugh thanks and you SQ 
some on BBM spill


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> right i am back who wants the goss :devil:


Yes, goss!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah i saw it AL it made me laugh thanks and you SQ
> some on BBM spill


It will make you jealous.


----------



## Guest

Yes rainy i will be very jealous  haha
DD has no one to have fun with ekkk


----------



## Guest

ok went out last night with my hunky airman

Officers mess dinner so all glammed up and lots and lots of very very sexy eyecandy! All in uniform :thumbsup: :drool:

Then back to his place for the coffee n mints and errrm cant tell ya cos i will get banned :ihih: but lets just say............ HUBBA HUBBA :devil: :devil: :drool: :drool: 

Today was much more sedate... lunch at a lovely chinese restaurant, cinema and then dinner :thumbsup:

I am actually seeing him tomorrow for lunch too lol, i go on holiday next week, my ex has the kids tomorrow as its his day off, and there is a distinct possibility that he will get posted away again for another 3month tour


----------



## Agility Springer

Ok DD i'll try again 

A local business was looking for office help. They put a sign in the window stating the following: "Help wanted. Must be able to type, must be good with a computer, and must be bilingual. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer." 

A short time afterward, a dog trotted up to the window, saw the sign and went inside. He looked at the receptionist and wagged his tail, then walked over to the sign, looked at it and whined. 

Getting the idea, the receptionist got the office manager. The office manager looked at the dog and was surprised to say the least. However, the dog looked determined, so he lead him into the office. Inside, the dog jumped up on the chair and stared at the manager. 

The manager said, "I can't hire you. The sign says you have to be able to type." The dog jumped down, went to the typewriter, and proceeded to type out a perfect letter. He took out the page and trotted over to the manager and gave it to him, then jumped back on the chair. The manager was stunned but then told the dog, "The sign says you have to be good with a computer." 

The dog jumped down and went to the computer. The dog proceeded to enter and execute a perfect program that worked flawlessly the first time. By this time, the manager was totally dumbfounded.

He looked at the dog and said, "I realize that you are a very intelligent dog and have some interesting abilities. However, I still can't give you the job." 

The dog jumped down and went to a copy of the sign and put his paw on the sentence about being an Equal Opportunity Employer. 

The manager said, "Yes, but the sign also says that you have to be bilingual." The dog looked at the manager calmly and said, "Meow!"


----------



## Guest

awww DD!

Ive already booked DT and her dancing dogs, and rainy with her tassles as entertainment for the next officers mess... you could come and do your lapdance 

GM is first aider - incase rainy knocks someone out with her tassels! :devil:


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> ok went out last night with my hunky airman
> 
> Officers mess dinner so all glammed up and lots and lots of very very sexy eyecandy! All in uniform :thumbsup: :drool:
> 
> Then back to his place for the coffee n mints and errrm cant tell ya cos i will get banned :ihih: but lets just say............ HUBBA HUBBA :devil: :devil: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Today was much more sedate... lunch at a lovely chinese restaurant, cinema and then dinner :thumbsup:
> 
> I am actually seeing him tomorrow for lunch too lol, i go on holiday next week, my ex has the kids tomorrow as its his day off, and there is a distinct possibility that he will get posted away again for another 3month tour


I'm happy for you 

Having a boyfriend in the army must be hard though


----------



## Guest

Lucky you  Sound lovely.!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> awww DD!
> 
> Ive already booked DT and her dancing dogs, and rainy with her tassles as entertainment for the next officers mess... you could come and do your lapdance
> 
> GM is first aider - incase rainy knocks someone out with her tassels! :devil:


Ok its a deal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I will always share my lap dancing :drool:

Oh yeah BBM does you hunk have a younger brother :drool: :drool:

Thanks AL haha


----------



## Guest

hehe as it happens yes!


but he lives in america!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe as it happens yes!
> 
> but he lives in america!


Oh thats fine i dont mind moving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: haha


----------



## sequeena

Take a look at this guys, it made me laugh  I gave my cat an enema


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Oh thats fine i dont mind moving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: haha


I have an older brother in the army, people seem to like him on here, here is a pic to cheer ya up


----------



## Guest

I cant see it but i have seen it before but i want to see it again mwhahha
hes gorgouse


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> I cant see it but i have seen it before but i want to see it again mwhahha
> hes gorgouse


does it work now lovie?


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> does it work now lovie?


Yeah i can see it now :eek6: :eek6: Yummmmmmy


----------



## Guest

ooooh another man in uniform :devil: :devil:

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

BBM hands of you have you own hunk


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> ooooh another man in uniform :devil: :devil:
> 
> he's gorgeous!


hehe thats my brother, he is a frotline medic, currently serving in Iraq 



DevilDogz said:


> BBM hands of you have you own hunk


lol  you like??


----------



## sequeena

your brother is gorgeous!

Have a look at this guys, you have to look upside down, freaked me out


----------



## JANICE199

*Can someone get me a LARGE red wine please,i need to calm down.*


----------



## Guest

AL i *LIKE*...........................................


----------



## sequeena

JANICE199 said:


> *Can someone get me a LARGE red wine please,i need to calm down.*












:thumbsup: What happened?


----------



## Guest

OOoooooo gratuitous piccies of AS s Brother

I LIKE 


Definately feeling saucy now :laugh:


----------



## Guest

lol poor mr rainy!




runs before she wallops me :devil:


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> AL i *LIKE*...........................................





rainy said:


> OOoooooo gratuitous piccies of AS s Brother
> 
> I LIKE
> 
> Definately feeling saucy now :laugh:


 someone post someone for me to swoon over


----------



## Guest

haha BBM 
SQ that pictures is weird i turned the laptop upside down haha


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Can someone get me a LARGE red wine please,i need to calm down.*


Jan what's wrong


----------



## Guest

:drool::drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
DD likes AS brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks AS
what does he say about us girlies looking at his pictures have you told him :laugh:


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> haha BBM
> SQ that pictures is weird i turned the laptop upside down haha


It really freaked me out DD :lol:


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> :drool::drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> DD likes AS brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks AS
> what does he say about us girlies looking at his pictures have you told him :laugh:


Yes i told him  i also told him everything little miss sunshine says......she REALLY likes him 

he loves it!! He's a right flirt, will make him get an account so you can all flirt with him haha

NOW LADIES gimmie someone to swoon over


----------



## Guest

Yes make him get an account 

I have not hottie pictures

BBM will coz shes the google queen


----------



## Guest




----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Yes make him get an account
> 
> I have not hottie pictures
> 
> BBM will coz shes the google queen


C'mon google Queen, gimmie someone to swoon over 

hehe will get him too


----------



## Guest

YEAH BBM me likin him to DD the minx


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


>


Thats what i like to see!!!! :drool: :drool: :thumbsup: 

Thanks google queen.....or is that your fella?? :yikes: hehe


----------



## sequeena

OMG :drool: NICE!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Yes i told him  i also told him everything little miss sunshine says......she REALLY likes him
> 
> he loves it!! He's a right flirt, will make him get an account so you can all flirt with him haha
> 
> NOW LADIES gimmie someone to swoon over


OK here is my brother for you to swoon over










not quite the same xx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Thats what i like to see!!!! :drool: :drool: :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks google queen.....or is that your fella?? :yikes: hehe


lol no but he aint far off! :devil:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> OK here is my brother for you to swoon over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not quite the same xx


haha lovely in his own right


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


>


:thumbsup: :eek6: Does Bordie know you have pictures of him  

Rainy pmsl that not quite the same is it :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Barman! pint of blood please!! pronto!


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> lol no but he aint far off! :devil:


you lucky, lucky woman, i bow down to you xxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

DoubleTrouble said:


> Barman! pint of blood please!! pronto!


What do you need a pint of blood for??? :yikes:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Yes i told him  i also told him everything little miss sunshine says......she REALLY likes him
> 
> he loves it!! He's a right flirt, will make him get an account so you can all flirt with him haha
> 
> NOW LADIES gimmie someone to swoon over





DoubleTrouble said:


> Barman! pint of blood please!! pronto!


You not been able to find a neck tonight DT


----------



## JANICE199

christine c said:


> Jan what's wrong


*Nothing wrong christine, i'm just excited i've just got a car on ebay.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


>


OMFG !!!!!

I am speechless


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Nothing wrong christine, i'm just excited i've just got a car on ebay.:thumbsup:*


good luck with that then pm me an let me no how it goes won't have time too look much tomorrow good luck


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Barman! pint of blood please!! pronto!












there ya go .... straight from the jugular :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

BBM were did you get that :yikes:
DT why you wont blood :yikes:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> BBM were did you get that :yikes:
> DT why you wont blood :yikes:


google! where i get everything lol lol


----------



## Guest

pmsl its weird they things you can type in and will bring up


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> google! where i get everything lol lol


All hail the google godess xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> BBM were did you get that :yikes:
> DT why you wont blood :yikes:


we both want blood:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> we both want blood:thumbsup:


 :eek6: You to :yikes: why


----------



## Guest

Pint for me too please :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

here ya go bordie my love x


----------



## Guest

(((Kerry leaves the bar before DT. Bordie or rainy gets her blood))
:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> (((Kerry leaves the bar before DT. Bordie or rainy gets her blood))
> :yikes: :yikes:


Nah not your blood silly xx


----------



## Guest

and for rainy........










goes of to check her teeth  - not a vamp yet


----------



## Agility Springer

I'm lost why is everyone after blood?


----------



## Guest

but feeling thirsty :devil:


----------



## Guest

Ok well i will have a bucket of vodka please AS you want to share


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Ok well i will have a bucket of vodka please AS you want to share


yes please all this blood malarchy is confuzzling me :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> yes please all this blood malarchy is confuzzling me :eek6:


Well grap a straw then and we wil drink away  How was agility after your late night the other night
:thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Well grap a straw then and we wil drink away  How was agility after your late night the other night
> :thumbsup:


*slurp* oooh lol, went ok thanks  peed it down though so i got soaked!!! lol xx


----------



## Guest

Ah nothing better than running in the rain.!! Me karma and zani love it


----------



## ninja

*peeps around the door*

hello


----------



## Guest

hello kira you ok??


----------



## Guest

hiya kira

sorry to have missed ya, i gotta go to bed up at 5 

night night everyone xxxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Ah nothing better than running in the rain.!! Me karma and zani love it


 aww lol, gets kinda cold after 2 hours though  hehe Er do you know why everyone wants blood??


----------



## tashi

right all you lovely folks in here lets raise a glass or two for our wonderful Sammy the bar is empty without her but we can drink in her honour!!

Drinks on the house and remember that night that we had the fun which ended up having to be deleted 

raise your glasses and I propose a toast to 

\_/

SAMMY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hello kira you ok??


wasnt sure if you were talking to me , x



billyboysmammy said:


> hiya kira
> 
> sorry to have missed ya, i gotta go to bed up at 5
> 
> night night everyone xxxxx


nite nite BBM,
sleep well, x


----------



## Guest

Nighty night BBM i bet it does get cold haha and wet
Kira you still here xx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> right all you lovely folks in here lets raise a glass or two for our wonderful Sammy the bar is empty without her but we can drink in her honour!!
> 
> Drinks on the house and remember that night that we had the fun which ended up having to be deleted
> 
> raise your glasses and I propose a toast to
> 
> \_/
> 
> SAMMY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


HERE HERE \_/ Me and sammy were very naughty that night wasnt we :eek6:


----------



## Guest

right then ladies i need to sleep!

night night x


----------



## Guest

nighty night sleep well sweet dream x


----------



## ninja

tashi said:


> right all you lovely folks in here lets raise a glass or two for our wonderful Sammy the bar is empty without her but we can drink in her honour!!
> 
> Drinks on the house and remember that night that we had the fun which ended up having to be deleted
> 
> raise your glasses and I propose a toast to
> 
> \_/
> 
> SAMMY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


here here :thumbsup:, x


----------



## sequeena

tashi said:


> right all you lovely folks in here lets raise a glass or two for our wonderful Sammy the bar is empty without her but we can drink in her honour!!
> 
> Drinks on the house and remember that night that we had the fun which ended up having to be deleted
> 
> raise your glasses and I propose a toast to
> 
> \_/
> 
> SAMMY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


To Sammy!!!


----------



## ninja

hmmm, i arrive and everybody leaves ,
ok i can take a hint , x


----------



## Guest

Im here kira


----------



## tashi

DevilDogz said:


> HERE HERE \_/ Me and sammy were very naughty that night wasnt we :eek6:


Yes you were -

but it was funny


----------



## Agility Springer

To Sammy x


----------



## Guest

Tashi you scared me then i remember logging in in the morning and see all of it from when i left and i was like OPPs i Pmed you straight away to say sorry but me and sammy had a right laugh that night she even carried on texting me after we left in here
one funny girl is our sammy


----------



## tashi

DevilDogz said:


> Tashi you scared me then i remember logging in in the morning and see all of it from when i left and i was like OPPs i Pmed you straight away to say sorry but me and sammy had a right laugh that night she even carried on texting me after we left in here
> one funny girl is our sammy


Sammy pmd me sorry as well lol just wish that I had copied it before deleting it - but will always be there in my head


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Sammy pmd me sorry as well lol just wish that I had copied it before deleting it - but will always be there in my head


Was one funny night it all started over a joke that there was no mods on then we all got silly i wont forget it..!

But we did say sorry at the time we didnt realise what other might have thought but the nest morning we usre did :eek6:
kerry xxx


----------



## ninja

looks like i will have to drink on my own then :eek6:,

\_/ cheers :thumbsup:, x


----------



## sequeena

Anyone still about


----------



## ninja

sequeena said:


> Anyone still about


yep, sat in the corner talking to myself :eek6:, x


----------



## sequeena

kira99 said:


> yep, sat in the corner talking to myself :eek6:, x


First sign of madness that


----------



## ninja

sequeena said:


> First sign of madness that


only the first ,
hmm must try harder then, x


----------



## sequeena

kira99 said:


> only the first ,
> hmm must try harder then, x


Haha well done :thumbup:

I hate men. Why do they have the ability to make you feel pathetic?


----------



## ninja

sequeena said:


> Haha well done :thumbup:
> 
> I hate men. Why do they have the ability to make you feel pathetic?


because thats all they can do ,
why whats up?, x


----------



## sequeena

kira99 said:


> because thats all they can do ,
> why whats up?, x


The OH thinks it's okay to call me sad and pathetic because I didn't want to watch something with him so now he's gone to sleep in a strop :thumbdown: He's just grumpy but it's not okay for him to say those things to me.


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> The OH thinks it's okay to call me sad and pathetic because I didn't want to watch something with him so now he's gone to sleep in a strop :thumbdown: He's just grumpy but it's not okay for him to say those things to me.


No its not okay!! give him a slap!!


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> No its not okay!! give him a slap!!


I won't tonight, I can't be bothered to cause drama but he will have it tomorrow.


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> I won't tonight, I can't be bothered to cause drama but he will have it tomorrow.


Good for you hun, he shouldnt speak to you like that, he got the grumps lol xxx


----------



## Guest

Never had a problem myself!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

thought u was going to bed...are u an insomniac?


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Never had a problem myself!!!


what are you still doing here ,
i said good nite to you ages ago , x


----------



## Guest

Was just going to start the GoodMorning thread Kira!!!
See as you are slipping like
DT


----------



## Guest

pmsl i did the morning thread the other morning  first time for everything


----------



## Lily's Mum

well I am going up te wooden hill now ladies, love ya lots.

Keep strong girls, lets be united in our positivity. ok?


----------



## Guest

night LM sleep well  And i agree we all keep strong


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was just going to start the GoodMorning thread Kira!!!
> See as you are slipping like
> DT


didnt see you offering me a slice of your pay ,
anyways i have done it twice in a week , x


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> well I am going up te wooden hill now ladies, love ya lots.
> 
> Keep strong girls, lets be united in our positivity. ok?


I'm with you Lilys mam, stick together strong!! xxx night night xxx


----------



## Guest

Night everyone still here im off i got to be up in 5hours ekkk


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Night everyone still here im off i got to be up in 5hours ekkk


Night chuckles sleep well xxxx


----------



## Guest

I declare a drink to Sammy's health!

Get well soon Sammy!


----------



## vickie1985

Evening all!

im having home made cider tonight....its flat though as OH forgot he had the wrong gas for it lol 

takes like scrumpy but stronger! i had to have a dash of lemonade in mine as i was pulling faces!! lol 

im not so hardcore


----------



## vickie1985

Pleccy said:


> I declare a drink to Sammy's health!
> 
> Get well soon Sammy!


in that case, my next cider will be without lemonade.....just for Sammy.
maybe i should take a pic of the faces im pulling coz its that sweet, that will tickle her.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> I declare a drink to Sammy's health!
> 
> Get well soon Sammy!


you choose what i have pleccy sammy love's you behind the bar


----------



## Vixie

may I join you all in that drink to Sammy?


----------



## Guest

One lemonade and cider and Sammy's favourite, a Black Russian...


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> may I join you all in that drink to Sammy?


Indeed you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> One lemonade and cider and Sammy's favourite, a Black Russian...


I havn't had one of those for year's


----------



## ninja

any room for a little one , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> any room for a little one , x


What'll it be?


----------



## ninja

Pleccy said:


> What'll it be?


bacardi tonight i think , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> any room for a little one , x


kira come and sit with me and vixie


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> bacardi tonight i think , x


Okey dokey... :001_smile:


----------



## vickie1985

ok, here goes the straight homemade cider for Sammy.....its sooo sweet, just like Sammy 

propper pulling faces though! lol

Sammy!!! doing this for you my love!! xx


----------



## ninja

vickie1985 said:


> ok, here goes the straight homemade cider for Sammy.....its sooo sweet, just like Sammy
> 
> propper pulling faces though! lol
> 
> Sammy!!! doing this for you my love!! xx


we gona be picking you up if you carry on at this rate ,
its normally christine thats in a heap on the floor :eek6:, x


----------



## vickie1985

kira99 said:


> we gona be picking you up if you carry on at this rate ,
> its normally christine thats in a heap on the floor :eek6:, x


lol well i dont know the rules on drinking and giving blood...so im just going to have a few tonight before Thursday. i dont drink often anyway as ive been on medication, so 1st drink in 3 weeks


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> we gona be picking you up if you carry on at this rate ,
> its normally christine thats in a heap on the floor :eek6:, x


how can you say that about me . where is everyone tonight


----------



## vickie1985

christine c said:


> how can you say that about me .


dont take offence, 
im only trying to take after the best! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> dont take offence,
> im only trying to take after the best! lol


 kira tought me all i no


----------



## sequeena

I'm debating whether or not to have a glass of wine


----------



## Guest

Evenin all.

I heard Christines buying


----------



## vickie1985

sequeena said:


> I'm debating whether or not to have a glass of wine


lol go grab a glass.....


----------



## sequeena

rainy said:


> Evenin all.
> 
> I heard Christines buying


Then I will definitely have a glass


----------



## sequeena

vickie1985 said:


> lol go grab a glass.....


I will seeing as christine is buying lol!


----------



## vickie1985

and i have broken biscuits, and also some peanut cookies!! i saw them today and thought OMG i havent had them since i was a kid.


----------



## Guest

I've just dug this up from the cellar...


----------



## sequeena

Pleccy said:


> I've just dug this up from the cellar...


Do you have any white down there?


----------



## vickie1985

i get laughed at coz i buy Hock....and its in a carton in tesco now! lol

nothing wrong with Hock!


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Do you have any white down there?


Indeed I do...


----------



## sequeena

Pleccy said:


> Indeed I do...


Mmm thank you!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Evenin all.
> 
> I heard Christines buying


yes have what ever you want



sequeena said:


> Then I will definitely have a glass


have a bottle



vickie1985 said:


> and i have broken biscuits, and also some peanut cookies!! i saw them today and thought OMG i havent had them since i was a kid.


i love em


----------



## 3 red dogs

Free Beer All Night At Reds Bar 
Sammys Awake!!!

Just keep the orders simple!!​


----------



## Georges Mum

3 red dogs said:


> Free Beer All Night At Reds Bar
> Sammys Awake!!!
> 
> Just keep the orders simple!!​


FREE VODKA TOO!!!????:thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Fre Everything hun, even my love god like body!!!


----------



## Guest

Christine can you unprise you rump from that chair please!!!
Sammys Back!!!
DT


----------



## sequeena

Shot of corgis chocolate and orange for me then!! May aswell go all out


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Fre Everything hun, even my love god like body!!!


The Vodka? Free? Can I have some? :drool:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Tell Ya Wat!!

Lets put a bottle on each table!!!


----------



## noushka05

i'll have a whole bottle of Moet et chandon (or whatever its called)to celebrate please Pleccy


----------



## 3 red dogs

Vodka, or beer take ya choose..


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Christine can you unprise you rump from that chair please!!!yep no problem it's nice and warm for you sammy
> Sammys Back!!!
> DT





Pleccy said:


> The Vodka? Free? Can I have some? :drool:


yes you can



noushka05 said:


> i'll have a whole bottle of Moet et chandon (or whatever its called)to celebrate please Pleccy


how comon


----------



## Guest

Well I have a couple of bottles of Moet in as it happens!!! Reckon I may just crack one!!! 
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Tell Ya Wat!!
> 
> Lets put a bottle on each table!!!


That's more like it! :drool:


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Fre Everything hun, even my love god like body!!!


I will have some of that :thumbsup: purely to celebrate you realise.

Come on Love God give us a squeeeeeeeze

WOOOOP WOOOOOP

Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

was just wondering how you guy's would feel if we changed this thread name maybe something like sammy's or sammy's bar?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> was just wondering how you guy's would feel if we changed this thread name maybe something like sammy's or sammy's bar?


I concur! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Press Release!!​Sammy just brought my bar!!!​


----------



## Guest

Thats a lovely idea can i still lap dance though :yikes:


----------



## Vixie

I love the name change  I'll have a tia maria please


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Thats a lovely idea can i still lap dance though :yikes:


yes it's same bar new name that's all thank's red


----------



## sequeena

Go Sammy!


----------



## bexy1989

maybe the serivce will be better now 

can i have a double vodka nad coke


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> yes you can
> 
> how comon


yes an i swig it outta the bottle!!



christine c said:


> was just wondering how you guy's would feel if we changed this thread name maybe something like sammy's or sammy's bar?


You have sum good ideas you do!!:thumbup1:


3 red dogs said:


> Press Release!!​Sammy just brought my bar!!!​


this is a better class establishment!! woz a right dive before


----------



## vickie1985

well seems as its new management it must be 100% better than before! lol

nice inverstment Sammy!! can i have a job please?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Beer or Voddies tonight Vix!! nothing fancy!! 
i got some prawn vol au vonts Thou!!!


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I have a couple of bottles of Moet in as it happens!!! Reckon I may just crack one!!!
> lol
> DT


ive cracked open a bottle of magners


----------



## Guest

Vodka please


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> Beer or Voddies tonight Vix!! nothing fancy!!
> i got some prawn vol au vonts Thou!!!
> 
> View attachment 23453
> 
> 
> View attachment 23454
> 
> 
> View attachment 23455


lucky I had a drink before I came then  I'm sure Sammy has some tia maria behind the bar


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> yes an i swig it outta the bottle!!
> 
> You have sum good ideas you do!!:thumbup1:
> 
> this is a better class establishment!! woz a right dive before


i lol your still be alloud in:thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

just keep helping ya selfs guys.. theres plenty of it!!!


----------



## bexy1989

I'll have 2 bottles then  seeing as my OH drank all my malibu the other day


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> just keep helping ya selfs guys.. theres plenty of it!!!


thank's red keep em comming


----------



## 3 red dogs

Theres Always one aint there!!!


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> Theres Always one aint there!!!
> View attachment 23457


thank you red your a star  xxx I have always liked to be different


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> thank you red your a star  xxx I have always liked to be different


keep hold of the bottle kira's in to night


----------



## Vixie

christine c said:


> keep hold of the bottle kira's in to night


oh I take it shes a tia maria girl as well, will I have to fight her for it or will she share  lol


----------



## bexy1989

Vixie said:


> oh I take it shes a tia maria girl as well, will I have to fight her for it or will she share  lol


hide it and pretend you know nothing about it


----------



## Vixie

bexy1989 said:


> hide it and pretend you know nothing about it


good plan she will never know   or I could just drink it all up quick :yikes:


----------



## bexy1989

Vixie said:


> good plan she will never know   or I could just drink it all up quick :yikes:


Drinking it is an even better plan  :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Vixie said:


> good plan she will never know   or I could just drink it all up quick :yikes:


Spot the Mod.. another raving Alky!! Just like her Bud Red!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> oh I take it shes a tia maria girl as well, will I have to fight her for it or will she share  lol


anything that's going



bexy1989 said:


> hide it and pretend you know nothing about it


I keep mine in my bag


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> i lol your still be alloud in:thumbsup:


 i should blimmin well think so too! after you & DD im one of the best customers!!


----------



## Vixie

bexy1989 said:


> Drinking it is an even better plan  :thumbsup:


yep I better get started before she gets here 



3 red dogs said:


> Spot the Mod.. another raving Alky!! Just like her Bud Red!!!


pmsl you have been a bad (well maybe good  ) influence on me red I was T total before I met you  lol


christine c said:


> anything that's going
> 
> I keep mine in my bag


haha I think I might start doing that


----------



## bexy1989

christine c said:


> I keep mine in my bag


haha i'll remember that one for when i go out and theres alcohol left at home that the OH might demolish!


----------



## crazycrest

For the first & possibly only time...may I join you in the bar tonight?
I missed the toasting session last night & would also like to take a drink 
for our Sammy....mine's a pernod & lemonade! :laugh:
Thank you & Cheers xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> For the first & possibly only time...may I join you in the bar tonight?
> I missed the toasting session last night & would also like to take a drink
> for our Sammy....mine's a pernod & lemonade! :laugh:
> Thank you & Cheers xxx


you are more then welcome  xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

help youself crazycrest  free bar tonight  

and cheers 

xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> i should blimmin well think so too! after you & DD im one of the best customers!!


And kira



bexy1989 said:


> haha i'll remember that one for when i go out and theres alcohol left at home that the OH might demolish!


mine hide's his baily from me now:yikes:



crazycrest said:


> For the first & possibly only time...may I join you in the bar tonight?
> I missed the toasting session last night & would also like to take a drink
> for our Sammy....mine's a pernod & lemonade! :laugh:
> Thank you & Cheers xxx


is that a bottle before dd get's it


----------



## Agility Springer

Lovely idea Christine!! LOVE IT!!! xxx


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> And kira
> 
> mine hide's his baily from me now:yikes:
> 
> is that a bottle before dd get's it


oh i just thought Kira lived here

Cheers CC nice to see you:thumbsup:

hello Vixie & Bexy


----------



## bexy1989

christine c said:


> mine hide's his baily from me now:yikes:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> i came home to mine with his head out the window trying to sober up the other day after he drank the whole bottle of my mailbu thinking it was 4.2 % not 28% :yikes:


----------



## noushka05

Agility Springer said:


> Lovely idea Christine!! LOVE IT!!! xxx


hello AS are you have you had a nice day?


----------



## tashi

Just popping my head round the door to say goodnight


----------



## Badger's Mum

noushka05 said:


> oh i just thought Kira lived here
> 
> Cheers CC nice to see you:thumbsup:
> 
> hello Vixie & Bexy


:yikes: how many have you had to night. kira will kill you when she see's that


----------



## noushka05

christine c said:


> :yikes: how many have you had to night. kira will kill you when she see's that


 is she in mood Christine


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> hello Vixie & Bexy


Eveninnggg 

you okay tonight Agent Noush?


----------



## crazycrest

Thank's all for the lovely welcome...a bottle will do :laugh:
DD can sod off, sure she doesn't like pernod...but I do haha!
She pinches all the voddy so will leave her with that :thumbsup:

Cheer's All xxx


----------



## noushka05

bexy1989 said:


> Eveninnggg
> 
> you okay tonight Agent Noush?


im really good tonight Bexy wot about you?


crazycrest said:


> Thank's all for the lovely welcome...a bottle will do :laugh:
> DD can sod off, sure she doesn't like pernod...but I do haha!
> She pinches all the voddy so will leave her with that :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheer's All xxx


where is the little Alkie CC?? I bet she tops your voddy up with water!!


----------



## Vixie

noushka05 said:


> oh i just thought Kira lived here
> 
> Cheers CC nice to see you:thumbsup:
> 
> hello Vixie & Bexy


Hi  :thumbsup:



tashi said:


> Just popping my head round the door to say goodnight


good night tashi hope your well


----------



## bexy1989

noushka05 said:


> im really good tonight Bexy wot about you?


I'm all good tonight thank you


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello you lot,

I saw the bar had changed names, and had a little read back, and I saw DT say Sammy is awake.

That's wonderful news...I hope she is pulling through from her minor setback, and that she is back soon. 

Who says positive thoughts and prayers don't work?:thumbsup:

No wonder you are all drinking hard  ....cheers to you all and love & best wishes to Sammy and family. xx

Keeley.xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Thank's all for the lovely welcome...a bottle will do :laugh:
> DD can sod off, sure she doesn't like pernod...but I do haha!
> She pinches all the voddy so will leave her with that :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheer's All xxx


Don't tell her but his a good girl really you must be proud of her:thumbsup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

What does one have to do get a drink round here?


----------



## bexy1989

Lily's Mum said:


> What does one have to do get a drink round here?


help yourself tonight LM


----------



## Agility Springer

noushka05 said:


> hello AS are you have you had a nice day?


Hiya Noushk  not bad thanks, been busy gutting the house and cleaning out the furries  how about you my love?? xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Okay will help myself to a nice glass of red, thank you.


----------



## bexy1989

take the bottle if you want


----------



## Lily's Mum

Like this bar. I'll take the crate if you want.


----------



## bexy1989

ahaha go for it


----------



## Agility Springer

Hi all, so glad to be drinking in Sammy's bar  hi Noushk!!! im having a good day thanks chuck, how about you? Is Kira drinkin tonight?? I owe her a bacardi


----------



## bexy1989

Agility Springer said:


> Hi all, so glad to be drinking in Sammy's bar  hi Noushk!!! im having a good day thanks chuck, how about you? Is Kira drinkin tonight?? I owe her a bacardi


I've not seen Kira tonight actually


----------



## Badger's Mum

she was in but like a few other's has gone


----------



## Agility Springer

bexy1989 said:


> I've not seen Kira tonight actually


Hello you, hows you? Argh shame, i will get her one another night than


----------



## bexy1989

Agility Springer said:


> Hello you, hows you? Argh shame, i will get her one another night than


haha...never know she might have forgotten by then 

I'm good thank you how are you?


----------



## Guest

Ice teas all round with a special one for Sammy...


----------



## crazycrest

Pleccy said:


> Ice teas all round with a special one for Sammy...


Cheers Pleccy xxx


----------



## bexy1989

Pleccy said:


> Ice teas all round with a special one for Sammy...


What if I don't like ice tea


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> What if I don't like ice tea


It's the funnel then... :devil:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Pleccy said:


> Ice teas all round with a special one for Sammy...


Thank you i'll have one



bexy1989 said:


> What if I don't like ice tea


your'll have to coz when sammy look's through this she'll wonder why her bar's empty


----------



## bexy1989

Pleccy said:


> It's the funnel then... :devil:


I'll stick with the ice tea


----------



## Badger's Mum

bexy1989 said:


> I'll stick with the ice tea


yeah but not for me i'll stick to the wine


----------



## bexy1989

christine c said:


> yeah but not for me i'll stick to the wine


hahahaha


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> she was in but like a few other's has gone






bexy1989 said:


> haha...never know she might have forgotten by then
> 
> I'm good thank you how are you?


Not bad ta 



Pleccy said:


> Ice teas all round with a special one for Sammy...


Cheers!!!!


----------



## ninja

helloooo ,
any chance of getting a drink in here , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> helloooo ,
> any chance of getting a drink in here , x


Hello  i'll get ya one for being sooo nice  what you on? Bacardi??


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> helloooo ,
> any chance of getting a drink in here , x


you were in the loo for hour's what were you doing


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Hello  i'll get ya one for being sooo nice  what you on? Bacardi??


blimey i dont get called nice very often, get called a few other things though , 
bacardi sounds good to me :thumbsup:, x


----------



## Tigerneko

do you know, I don't think i've ever posted on here 

Do you do pub grub, im starving LOL


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> you were in the loo for hour's what were you doing


haha that would be telling  
same as im not telling you who else was in there , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> blimey i dont get called nice very often, get called a few other things though ,
> bacardi sounds good to me :thumbsup:, x


\_/ there ya go chicken  enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> blimey i dont get called nice very often, get called a few other things though ,
> bacardi sounds good to me :thumbsup:, x


:yikes: i'm alway's nice to you and alway's say your nice


----------



## bexy1989

Portia Elizabeth said:


> do you know, I don't think i've ever posted on here
> 
> Do you do pub grub, im starving LOL


that is shocking 

start as you plan to go ahead and get the next round it


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> \_/ there ya go chicken  enjoy!!!!!


thank you ,
where is everybody tonight :eek6:, x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> thank you ,
> where is everybody tonight :eek6:, x


Not a clue? dont think they are as hardcore as us lot!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

got that right A.Springer!  hardcore people need hardcore drinks....how about a yard of woowoo


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> thank you ,
> where is everybody tonight :eek6:, x


don't no maybe coz we changed the name they were doing to celerbate my good news and have drink for sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

foxxy cleopatra said:


> got that right A.Springer!  hardcore people need hardcore drinks....how about a yard of woowoo


 cummin up Foxxy


----------



## Agility Springer

:yikes: :yikes: :laugh: PEEPS!!! SAMMYS BAR IS NOW IN THE HOTTEST THREADS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bexy1989

Agility Springer said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :laugh: PEEPS!!! SAMMYS BAR IS NOW IN THE HOTTEST THREADS!!!!! :thumbsup:


She will be proud   :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

bexy1989 said:


> that is shocking
> 
> start as you plan to go ahead and get the next round it


hehe okay ^_^ whats everyone having :thumbsup:

I think im gonna have shot of bedtime and sleep soon, im a bit tired


----------



## Tigerneko

Agility Springer said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :laugh: PEEPS!!! SAMMYS BAR IS NOW IN THE HOTTEST THREADS!!!!! :thumbsup:


Hooray 

Sammy won't believe her eyes when she gets back on here, everyone's done such lovely things for her


----------



## bexy1989

Portia Elizabeth said:


> hehe okay ^_^ whats everyone having :thumbsup:
> 
> I think im gonna have shot of bedtime and sleep soon, im a bit tired


I'll save mine till next time  im going to go to bed it think 

Night everyone

no misbehaving


----------



## ninja

hope the bar is going to be open till late tonight :thumbsup:,
forgot i had stripped the bed this morning and have just been to make it to find that my staffy has the quilt in a heap in the middle of the bed and is fast asleep on top of it :laugh:, 
and didnt have the heart to move her , x


----------



## ninja

hmmm, seems everybody has done a runner , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> hope the bar is going to be open till late tonight :thumbsup:,
> forgot i had stripped the bed this morning and have just been to make it to find that my staffy has the quilt in a heap in the middle of the bed and is fast asleep on top of it :laugh:,
> and didnt have the heart to move her , x


Awww how cute! your a big softie  lol xxx


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Awww how cute! your a big softie  lol xxx


haha , thought you may have guessed that before now  x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> haha , thought you may have guessed that before now  x


lol, your softer than me, i chuck my dog out of the bed, but she always gets back in haha x


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> lol, your softer than me, i chuck my dog out of the bed, but she always gets back in haha x


mine sleep in the kitchen overnight, think thats why she takes advantage on an evening , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> mine sleep in the kitchen overnight, think thats why she takes advantage on an evening , x


Fritha used to sleep downstairs, then she got really poorly last year, so i cuddled her in bed, then it kind of became permanant, great in the winter a killer in the summer!! lol x


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Fritha used to sleep downstairs, then she got really poorly last year, so i cuddled her in bed, then it kind of became permanant, great in the winter a killer in the summer!! lol x


the odd times i have let my sleep with me they both see who can get the closest and i end up with about 2 inches of the bed , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> the odd times i have let my sleep with me they both see who can get the closest and i end up with about 2 inches of the bed , x


haha, do they lie on your legs too? thats what frith does, i have bruises where she digs her elbows in lol, buggers


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> haha, do they lie on your legs too? thats what frith does, i have bruises where she digs her elbows in lol, buggers


i lays across my feet and the other lays against my back , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> i lays across my feet and the other lays against my back , x


 i know i moan but i miss her when shes not there  how old are your pair? xxx


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> i know i moan but i miss her when shes not there  how old are your pair? xxx


staffy is some where between 8 an 9 only had her for 18 months, she is a rescue , 
and other one is about 4 1/2 and have had him for about 3 1/2 years again he is a rescue , xx


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> staffy is some where between 8 an 9 only had her for 18 months, she is a rescue ,
> and other one is about 4 1/2 and have had him for about 3 1/2 years again he is a rescue , xx


Aww thats lovely that you rescues them both  my next one i want to be a rescue, if i do get another, i want one of similar age to fritha


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Aww thats lovely that you rescues them both  my next one i want to be a rescue, if i do get another, i want one of similar age to fritha


when we decided to get another we just looked for one that would fit in with us and him, athough we wasnt sure what she was going to be like cos she was near to death when we got her  and thats the vets words, xx


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> when we decided to get another we just looked for one that would fit in with us and him, athough we wasnt sure what she was going to be like cos she was near to death when we got her  and thats the vets words, xx


Oh gosh thats awful!! what was wrong with her? she looks brill now, you have done a really good job with her!! xxx


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Oh gosh thats awful!! what was wrong with her? she looks brill now, you have done a really good job with her!! xxx


nearly starved to death as well as really bad kennel cough , 
you couldnt stroke her cos her coat was so sticky and she didnt smell to good either, will try and find pics although they dont show her as bad as she really looked , xx


----------



## hobo99

Please set up a DOUBLE for christine :, she will be along soon, and put it on my tab!


----------



## Badger's Mum

hobo99 said:


> Please set up a DOUBLE for christine :, she will be along soon, and put it on my tab!


:yikes: i really could do with one that soooo kind thank you


----------



## hobo99

christine c said:


> :yikes: i really could do with one that soooo kind thank you


My pleasure , just the 1 double dont run amock , i will be in later i am going to see colin fry tonight , expect i shall need a drink when i get back.


----------



## Badger's Mum

hobo99 said:


> My pleasure , just the 1 double dont run amock , i will be in later i am going to see colin fry tonight , expect i shall need a drink when i get back.


that was good enough for me


----------



## JANICE199

*Can i have a bottle of red wine please? Well i have been busy cleaning my car.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Can i have a bottle of red wine please? Well i have been busy cleaning my car.*


oh yeah how is the car


----------



## JANICE199

christine c said:


> oh yeah how is the car


*We are over the moon with it,thankyou but the inside is filthy.My back is killing me so i need that drink.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *We are over the moon with it,thankyou but the inside is filthy.My back is killing me so i need that drink.*


I did the shopping bit with my daulter thank god we bumped into one of her mate's i left them to it


----------



## JANICE199

christine c said:


> I did the shopping bit with my daulter thank god we bumped into one of her mate's i left them to it


*lol, so its time for you to put ya feet up and join me for that drink.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *lol, so its time for you to put ya feet up and join me for that drink.:thumbsup:*


yes please


----------



## ninja

starting a bit early today arent we , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> starting a bit early today arent we , x


We've had a hard day ehat about you?


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> We've had a hard day ehat about you?


i have had to go and do some work , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> i have had to go and do some work , x


god i hate my job walking round the wood's with my dog's alday


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> i have had to go and do some work , x


your still awake!!! lol bless ya xx


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> god i hate my job walking round the wood's with my dog's alday


mines nearly as bad, 
doing gardening while looking after dogs at the same time , 
trouble is my boss is a slave driver , x


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> your still awake!!! lol bless ya xx


yep :thumbsup:, havent had a sleep at all , x


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> yep :thumbsup:, havent had a sleep at all , x


Howare you still awake lol xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> mines nearly as bad,
> doing gardening while looking after dogs at the same time ,
> trouble is my boss is a slave driver , x


Mine's ok most of the time


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> Howare you still awake lol xx


been busy :thumbsup:,
not sure what will happen once i have tea though ,
and it looks like there may be puppies born tonight and dont want to miss that , xx


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> Mine's ok most of the time


i work for myself :thumbsup:, 
still push myself to hard at times though , x


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> i work for myself :thumbsup:,
> still push myself to hard at times though , x


haha that's the worse boss!. oh is one of those


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can i have a brandy please


----------



## bexy1989

can i can a triple vodka and coke


----------



## Lily's Mum

Are there any bar specials tonight?


----------



## Badger's Mum

i think it's a help yourself kind of night I'm in the corner with a bottle of brandygod no's why i don't even drink it


----------



## bexy1989

haha chris! 

i'll just help myself to one of everything then


----------



## Badger's Mum

bexy1989 said:


> haha chris!
> 
> i'll just help myself to one of everything then


 I would oh yeah i did


----------



## bexy1989

christine c said:


> I would oh yeah i did


hahaha  i think i might just do that then


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am gonna have a B52 anyone wanna join me?

Lets see you can drink the most shots without falling over.


----------



## bexy1989

Lily's Mum said:


> I am gonna have a B52 anyone wanna join me?
> 
> Lets see you can drink the most shots without falling over.


erghhh i can't do shots :thumbdown: i had an apple sourz at my mates the other day before we went out and had to sip it :thumbdown:


----------



## Badger's Mum

i luv zumbuka or what ever it's called lol


----------



## Lily's Mum

bexy1989 said:


> erghhh i can't do shots :thumbdown: i had an apple sourz at my mates the other day before we went out and had to sip it :thumbdown:


Wimping out is not allowed. Here take your B52, hold your nose, 1, 2, 3 down it on one.


----------



## Lily's Mum

christine c said:


> i luv zumbuka or what ever it's called lol


Sambucca! With the coffee bean and lit up?

Okay Christine lets have a round of them now - your turn, get them in.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Wimping out is not allowed. Here take your B52, hold your nose, 1, 2, 3 down it on one.


hehe i say that to my son wiv veg and his 22


----------



## bexy1989

Lily's Mum said:


> Wimping out is not allowed. Here take your B52, hold your nose, 1, 2, 3 down it on one.


haha i had to look it up to see what it was  it actually looks realllly nice!

i'll down it in one don't worry


----------



## Lily's Mum

christine c said:


> hehe i say that to my son wiv veg and his 22


LOL they will always be our children won't they lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> LOL they will always be our children won't they lol


yeah his the only boy of 5 poor sod


----------



## Agility Springer

Evening all, how is everyone?


----------



## Guest

evening AS

Someone poor me adrink, gonna be another late one for me (have had a total of 4 hours sleep since monday morning). Still washing and ironing for the holiday, so far behind with things! So tired! but have to have it done by friday morning!

sal x


----------



## ninja

hello,
is anybody serving tonight , x


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> evening AS
> 
> Someone poor me adrink, gonna be another late one for me (have had a total of 4 hours sleep since monday morning). Still washing and ironing for the holiday, so far behind with things! So tired! but have to have it done by friday morning!
> 
> sal x


\_/ there you go lovey  oh dear, poor you! sounds like you have loads to do, get your fitty round to help :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

kira99 said:


> hello,
> is anybody serving tonight , x


\_/ help yourself


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'll have a foster's please


----------



## hobo99

billyboysmammy said:


> evening AS
> 
> Someone poor me adrink, gonna be another late one for me (have had a total of 4 hours sleep since monday morning). Still washing and ironing for the holiday, so far behind with things! So tired! but have to have it done by friday morning!
> 
> sal x


Just how many suitcases are you taking?


----------



## ninja

Agility Springer said:


> \_/ help yourself


 thank you , xx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> \_/ there you go lovey  oh dear, poor you! sounds like you have loads to do, get your fitty round to help :thumbsup:


thanks hun!

I wish i could! He;s on leave so gone to his parents to spend time with his son. I cant really feel bad about that though!


----------



## Agility Springer

billyboysmammy said:


> thanks hun!
> 
> I wish i could! He;s on leave so gone to his parents to spend time with his son. I cant really feel bad about that though!


Yeah you cant blame him i guess  ooh wish i was going on holiday 

FOSTERS coming up Christine  xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Yeah you cant blame him i guess  ooh wish i was going on holiday
> 
> FOSTERS coming up Christine  xx


thank you hurry up and i'll tell you all a secret


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> thank you hurry up and i'll tell you all a secret


Oooooh tell me  i like secrets hehe x


----------



## Guest

oooh secrets!


----------



## Agility Springer

:O i just became..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:yikes: :yikes:  :thumbsup: :laugh:  A VIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Oooooh tell me  i like secrets hehe x


Well badger's got a docked tail. when she was born she only had a speck of white it's grown with her so her ped state's black and white but her docking paper is black it's taken 3wk's too sort it, because the vet couldn't chip her with the black paper the breeder's away!. but luckerly the vet that did the docking is sending me the write paper work. could have bin a fine and badger taken off me.


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> Well badger's got a docked tail. when she was born she only had a speck of white it's grown with her so her ped state's black and white but her docking paper is black it's taken 3wk's too sort it, because the vet couldn't chip her with the black paper the breeder's away!. but luckerly the vet that did the docking is sending me the write paper work. could have bin a fine and badger taken off me.


 :yikes: thats scary, so glad you got it sorted so they didnt take badger!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> :O i just became..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:yikes: :yikes:  :thumbsup: :laugh:  A VIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Agility Springer

rona said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS*


 thank you


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> :yikes: thats scary, so glad you got it sorted so they didnt take badger!!! xxx


I know bin really worried about it.


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> I know bin really worried about it.


Aw bless, i dont blame you! i would have been the same! thank god its all sorted now xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Aw bless, i dont blame you! i would have been the same! thank god its all sorted now xx


yeah let's drink to it


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> yeah let's drink to it


Im game! ooh and i just became a VIP lets drink Christine 

*gulp*


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> Im game! ooh and i just became a VIP lets drink Christine
> 
> *gulp*


yay better make em double's then


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> yay better make em double's then


\_/ \_/ \_/ \_/

Two each


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/
> 
> Two each


that'l keep us going


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> that'l keep us going


yum yum  although if im on fosters too, i need a dash of lime  x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Agility Springer said:


> yum yum  although if im on fosters too, i need a dash of lime  x


yeah i like that now and again. it quiet in here again tonight.


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> yeah i like that now and again. it quiet in here again tonight.


i know  well hun, im off for a bit for my dinner, will be back on again tonight xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

christine c said:


> Well badger's got a docked tail. when she was born she only had a speck of white it's grown with her so her ped state's black and white but her docking paper is black it's taken 3wk's too sort it, because the vet couldn't chip her with the black paper the breeder's away!. but luckerly the vet that did the docking is sending me the write paper work. could have bin a fine and badger taken off me.[can i have a drink please?


----------



## Badger's Mum

I don't understand ddo we want to close this bar we used to have fun here


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yes she does..but i have been showing her how to use it....for when i cant..i told her you will all look after her...
> Im hoping that when she does read my post she will laugh and feel happy seeing how happy i am when im talking to you lot of minxes!!
> 
> Sammy
> 
> PS: Mum...i love you


I found this. I love reading everything. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I found this. I love reading everything. Mac


Me too xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I found this. I love reading everything. Mac


We all love reading them to Sammy always has us in stiches


----------



## hobo99

Sammy has done some brill posts , she has such a great sense of fun, i have been made to drink some terrible things in the bar.  suz


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> So...whats new...everyone ok?
> Have i missed anything? Wheres DT??
> Wheres Rainy!!??
> And Red missing!!
> 
> I think they all been alien-napped...i seen it once on a programme it was about some people who had been napped by aliens and they had their brains washed and then returned....they said it made them mad...and bonkers...
> 
> Omg...Red , Reainy , DT will have be bonkers!!!!
> 
> Whoaaaa wait a sec.....how will we know...?? They already bonkers!!
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!!
> Sammy


I love this too. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I love this too. Mac


I have a feeling that was just after my crop circle thread that she pulled my leg about :laugh:


----------



## piggybaker

hey guys, how is everyone this evening,, liking the new bar name, new management a so does this mean the drinks are served quicker, 

MMmmm looks like its a a bar full of fun memories, 
Looks like the pics on the wall all relate to a conversation,,

oh look at that neglee thingy in the show case on the wall, rember that one, wow look at the fab pic of the crop circle, would loved to have listened to that conversation,,,

think i will have a moody red wine tonight please take the chill off so i can listen and warm my heart.


----------



## Guest

Hello Rainy,I remember her telling me about the crop circle's. I'm sorry love,but we did laugh. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Rainy,I remember her telling me about the crop circle's. I'm sorry love,but we did laugh. Mac


My shoulders are broad i can take it. 

She was convinced the aliens had me i think, think she was more concerned what sort of impression that would give them of Earth though 

There was a thread were she thought they might have Me, DT and Red, wow what a combination that would make for them, think they would soon send us back :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Somebody get me a drink, I'm in rather bad mood.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Somebody get me a drink, I'm in rather bad mood.


Scotch then :thumbsup:

(can't do the pictures and stuff i have been on the wine because it;s so quiet)


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well its Friday, thought i best invent a new drink!!

you all had ya voddie and cokes, ya voddie and lemon aid, even to the point there was a guy in the pub tonight drinking, voddie and water (WTF is that about) 
Anyhow, Sammy's bar from tonight only is releasing the 
Sammy Sunrise​
Fruit Smoothie, with added Voddie!!! Looks Pretty, smooth as silk, and has an effect on us all!! Whos that remind you of!!!

Whos up for some, FOC tonight


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well its Friday, thought i best invent a new drink!!
> 
> you all had ya voddie and cokes, ya voddie and lemon aid, even to the point there was a guy in the pub tonight drinking, voddie and water (WTF is that about)
> Anyhow, Sammy's bar from tonight only is releasing the
> Sammy Sunrise​
> Fruit Smoothie, with added Voddie!!! Looks Pretty, smooth as silk, and has an effect on us all!! Whos that remind you of!!!
> 
> Whos up for some, FOC tonight


I will gladly raise a glass with you my good man (if you chuck in a brolly):thumbsup:


----------



## bexy1989

3 red dogs said:


> Well its Friday, thought i best invent a new drink!!
> 
> you all had ya voddie and cokes, ya voddie and lemon aid, even to the point there was a guy in the pub tonight drinking, voddie and water (WTF is that about)
> Anyhow, Sammy's bar from tonight only is releasing the
> Sammy Sunrise​
> Fruit Smoothie, with added Voddie!!! Looks Pretty, smooth as silk, and has an effect on us all!! Whos that remind you of!!!
> 
> Whos up for some, FOC tonight


Send one this way


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> Send one this way


Knew you would be along :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sammy Sunrises coming up!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Sammy Sunrises coming up!!!
> 
> View attachment 23807
> 
> 
> View attachment 23807
> 
> 
> View attachment 23807
> 
> 
> View attachment 23807


Is it Happy Hour too then :laugh:
or BOGOF


----------



## 3 red dogs

now be warned.. the fruity bit is that thick that the voddie sits on top.. These are made with the bestest Voddie, but your brain cells decelerate after a couple!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello, everyone!

Can i have a Sammy sunrise please? x


----------



## bexy1989

rainy said:


> Knew you would be along :thumbsup:


Never pass up a drink  :thumbsup:



rainy said:


> Is it Happy Hour too then :laugh:
> or BOGOF


Don't ask him that one he'll take them back


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sammy Sunrise for AS!!


----------



## Agility Springer

3 red dogs said:


> Sammy Sunrise for AS!!
> View attachment 23808


Thank yooou

How is everyone? XxX


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> now be warned.. the fruity bit is that thick that the voddie sits on top.. These are made with the bestest Voddie, but your brain cells decelerate after a couple!!!


That is making the assumption i have any to start with 



Agility Springer said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Can i have a Sammy sunrise please? x


Evening Star xx



bexy1989 said:


> Never pass up a drink  :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't ask him that one he'll take them back


SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> That is making the assumption i have any to start with
> 
> Evening Star xx
> 
> SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup:


Hello my Lovely, how are you? your poppy field is beautiful! xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

vat please


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hello my Lovely, how are you? your poppy field is beautiful! xx


It is amazing, going back on my own for a bit tomorrow :thumbsup:

I am ok  , you??? xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

HERES Lil!!!

Glas at a time young lilly filly.. Strawberrys are running a little short .. i ordered more thou..


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> vat please


Evenin Lil. You drinking to forget or just feeling naughty :devil:


----------



## bexy1989

Heylooo AS 

how are youu ?


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> It is amazing, going back on my own for a bit tomorrow :thumbsup:
> 
> I am ok  , you??? xx


Wow, bet its soo peaceful  im getting there thank you, just been thinking about things alot.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Wow, bet its soo peaceful  im getting there thank you, just been thinking about things alot.
> 
> xxx


It has an incredible sense of emotion and power. I just felt love when i was there. My children really loved it :thumbsup:

It is a good time to reflect xx


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> It has an incredible sense of emotion and power. I just felt love when i was there. My children really loved it :thumbsup:
> 
> It is a good time to reflect xx


I bet they did! you dont see them like that very often anymore do you? bet it smelt lovely


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> I bet they did! you dont see them like that very often anymore do you? bet it smelt lovely


I didn't really get the smell but my 5 year old did.


----------



## ninja

hello, anybody serving, x


----------



## bexy1989

kira99 said:


> hello, anybody serving, x


think you help yourself 

try the new drink...its the Best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> I didn't really get the smell but my 5 year old did.


 bless him, its so nice to see, what have you been doing all day then lovie? xx you had a good day??


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sammy Sunrise for Kira.. on the house!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Sorry but the service round here is a bit shoddy!! Asked for a drink yonks ago, so where is it???


----------



## Changes

I have had a sad sad day how about a voddie with ices please x x


----------



## 3 red dogs

3 red dogs said:


> HERES Lil!!!
> 
> Glas at a time young lilly filly.. Strawberrys are running a little short .. i ordered more thou..
> 
> View attachment 23811


I Think if ou scroll back young lilly filly, your'll find i did manage to serve you, Did warn you theses were a little stong, you forgot i guess!!


----------



## bexy1989

Changes said:


> I have had a sad sad day how about a voddie with ices please x x


oh no  whats up sweet?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Large Straight Voddie For Changes


----------



## Lily's Mum

cheers red that is delicious :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

im ready for a drink :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> bless him, its so nice to see, what have you been doing all day then lovie? xx you had a good day??


Just mooching about and laughing at my little girl, she is a cheeky minx and the naughtiest 2 year old i have ever met but she is also the brightest :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lily's Mum said:


> cheers red that is delicious :thumbsup:


It Ain't bad is it Lil. i love the way the voddie sits on top of the friut!! LOL


----------



## Fleur

My first time in this bar - can I have a very large glass of white wine please?
Been a stresful couple of weeks, not had a drink for ages. I've got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> My first time in this bar - can I have a very large glass of white wine please?
> Been a stresful couple of weeks, not had a drink for ages. I've got a lot of catching up to do


WOOOOHOOOOO Fleur is in da house :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Just mooching about and laughing at my little girl, she is a cheeky minx and the naughtiest 2 year old i have ever met but she is also the brightest :thumbsup:


Aw hehe  is that your favourite age? my friends two year old is so cheeky, she just flashes a smile at her dad, and he is putty in her hands  shes as good as gold with his friends like me though lol, just her parents 

x


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Aw hehe  is that your favourite age? my friends two year old is so cheeky, she just flashes a smile at her dad, and he is putty in her hands  shes as good as gold with his friends like me though lol, just her parents
> 
> x


Don't ever tell her but yes it is.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Fleur said:


> My first time in this bar - can I have a very large glass of white wine please?
> Been a stresful couple of weeks, not had a drink for ages. I've got a lot of catching up to do


For Fluer!!
This ones a little number i picked up at the back end of France.. ( that narrows it down)


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Don't ever tell her but yes it is.


I wont tell


----------



## Guest

Im really starting to thik im totally invisible


----------



## Fleur

3 red dogs said:


> For Fluer!!
> This ones a little number i picked up at the back end of France.. ( that narrows it down)
> View attachment 23817


That'll do me for tonight :thumbsup:
Thanks - great service


----------



## 3 red dogs

Whats up Claire, you wanting a drink!!


----------



## Agility Springer

claire said:


> Im really starting to thik im totally invisible


hello there  whats up??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Whats up Claire, you wanting a drink!!





Agility Springer said:


> hello there  whats up??


Im very thirsty and no one seems to want to cater for my needs lol


----------



## Agility Springer

claire said:


> Im very thirsty and no one seems to want to cater for my needs lol


\_/ here ya goo


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> Im very thirsty and no one seems to want to cater for my needs lol


Throw a tantrum, it's been working for my 2 year old all day :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

claire said:


> Im very thirsty and no one seems to want to cater for my needs lol


Well we dont do table service Claire, shout ya needs at the barman, !!!


----------



## JoWDC

My first time in the bar as well. Can i have a drink too please? (cocktail if there is one going spare).


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> \_/ here ya goo


why, thank you very muchly


rainy said:


> Throw a tantrum, it's been working for my 2 year old all day :thumbsup:


LOL, ive had a few of them today with Megs


3 red dogs said:


> Well we dont do table service Claire, shout ya needs at the barman, !!!


BARMAN! double voddie if u would be so kind :thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

JoWDC said:


> My first time in the bar as well. Can i have a drink too please? (cocktail if there is one going spare).


Now funny you should mention that JoWDC.. tonight is the premeire opening of the new whack off cocktail invented by myself for Sammys Bar

Sammy Sunrise

Try one, see what you think Fruit Smothie with Voddie


----------



## Changes

bexy1989 said:


> oh no  whats up sweet?


It is a long story but thank you for asking, I really appreciate it x x


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> Now funny you should mention that JoWDC.. tonight is the premeire opening of the new whack off cocktail invented by myself for Sammys Bar
> 
> Sammy Sunrise
> 
> Try one, see what you think Fruit Smothie with Voddie
> 
> View attachment 23819


Ooo just what i needed after a hard week. Cheers!


----------



## Changes

claire said:


> Im really starting to thik im totally invisible


Who said that? 

LOL

Have you played Mahjong recently Claire? I used to play ages ago but it kept glitching and ending my game before the time had ran out which made me soooooo frustrated lol I stopped playing 

Oooo Hello by the way lol


----------



## Guest

Changes said:


> Who said that?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Have you played Mahjong recently Claire? I used to play ages ago but it kept glitching and ending my game before the time had ran out which made me soooooo frustrated lol I stopped playing
> 
> Oooo Hello by the way lol


LOL, i was an addict on the games but i kept getting high scores and it kept failing to register the score so i sulked and gave up lol mahjong is very addictive

OH and hello back lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

have a bottle Claire!! 
LMAO


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> have a bottle Claire!!
> LMAO
> View attachment 23820


LOL Hate to be a pain but can i have two, im hoping to get extra wasted


----------



## Lily's Mum

That was delicious Red albeit a bit sickly. Something stronger please.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> That was delicious Red albeit a bit sickly. Something stronger please.


Wanna share a BOTTLE OF voddie????


----------



## ninja

*peeps round the door*



hello ,


----------



## JoWDC

kira99 said:


> *peeps round the door*
> 
> hello ,


Hi Kira. I'm still here sitting quietly at the back.


----------



## ninja

JoWDC said:


> Hi Kira. I'm still here sitting quietly at the back.


haha i normaly sit out of the way, x


----------



## Changes

claire said:


> LOL, i was an addict on the games but i kept getting high scores and it kept failing to register the score so i sulked and gave up lol mahjong is very addictive
> 
> OH and hello back lol


 I quit the silly addictive game (sulk) and omg mahjong is sooooo addictive it would be much better if it worked lol


----------



## JoWDC

kira99 said:


> haha i normaly sit out of the way, x


I like to read everyone's banter & wonder if i should join in.


----------



## Fleur

I'm still here 
Waiting for my 13 year old to come in from a disco


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> I'm still here
> Waiting for my 13 year old to come in from a disco


School disco or party?


----------



## Guest

Changes said:


> I quit the silly addictive game (sulk) and omg mahjong is sooooo addictive it would be much better if it worked lol


i know, i never seem to do well on it i like pacman, have u tried that one?


----------



## ninja

JoWDC said:


> I like to read everyone's banter & wonder if i should join in.


you should always join in :thumbsup:, x


----------



## JoWDC

kira99 said:


> you should always join in :thumbsup:, x


I should but sometimes when i try i've been overlooked. So it put me off a bit cos i'm quite shy sometimes.


----------



## paddyjulie

Hi can i join in to please i would love to have a nice gin and t if you dont mind:drool::drool:

juliex


----------



## ninja

JoWDC said:


> I should but sometimes when i try i've been overlooked. So it put me off a bit cos i'm quite shy sometimes.


i often get over looked also so i just shout abit louder :thumbsup:,
i am a very shy person , x


----------



## Fleur

JoWDC said:


> I should but sometimes when i try i've been overlooked. So it put me off a bit cos i'm quite shy sometimes.


Just go for it, it took me a while to get used to sometimes being overlooked, but you've got to remember lots of people are the same and read without posting and it's impossible for everyone to respond to every comment.


----------



## Fleur

paddyjulie said:


> Hi can i join in to please i would love to have a nice gin and t if you dont mind:drool::drool:
> 
> juliex


I think Red the barman has gone to bed but I think I have some Gin.


----------



## JoWDC

kira99 said:


> i often get over looked also so i just shout abit louder :thumbsup:,
> i am a very shy person , x


Maybe thats the trick i'm missing.


----------



## ninja

Fleur said:


> I think Red the barman has gone to bed but I think I have some Gin.


if nobody is serving you just help yourself here :thumbsup:, x


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> Just go for it, it took me a while to get used to sometimes being overlooked, but you've got to remember lots of people are the same and read without posting and it's impossible for everyone to respond to every comment.


Hey Fleur - thanks

& congrats on your 4,000th post! (sorry don't know how to do the flashing wording)


----------



## Fleur

Here you go Paddyjulie

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fleur

JoWDC said:


> Hey Fleur - thanks
> 
> & congrats on your 4,000th post! (sorry don't know how to do the flashing wording)


Thank you
I didn't even notice :thumbsup:


----------



## paddyjulie

Fleur said:


> Here you go Paddyjulie
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Hey that is lovely and you remembered the lemon...thankyou very much
juliex


----------



## paddyjulie

can i have one more before i go to bed.......lol...got to get up early with Lol( thats Lauren not laughting out loud...lol..)

juliex


----------



## ninja

paddyjulie said:


> can i have one more before i go to bed.......lol...got to get up early with Lol( thats Lauren not laughting out loud...lol..)
> 
> juliex


if DT puts lol it means lots of love on her posts , x


----------



## JoWDC

paddyjulie said:


> can i have one more before i go to bed.......lol...got to get up early with Lol( thats Lauren not laughting out loud...lol..)
> 
> juliex


Am all out of gin here - sorry. I'm sure someone else must have some though - can't leave you wanting.


----------



## paddyjulie

mmmm suppose i should be going to bed soon:sad::sad::sad:

just i am all out of gin here. never mind i will save myself for tomorrow night:eek6::eek6:

night night everyone... beens nice to have a little crack in sammys bar

juliex


----------



## Fleur

paddyjulie said:


> can i have one more before i go to bed.......lol...got to get up early with Lol( thats Lauren not laughting out loud...lol..)
> 
> juliex


Have a double


----------



## JoWDC

paddyjulie said:


> mmmm suppose i should be going to bed soon:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> just i am all out of gin here. never mind i will save myself for tomorrow night:eek6::eek6:
> 
> night night everyone... beens nice to have a little crack in sammys bar
> 
> juliex


Night Night.


----------



## Fleur

Night night all - daughters home all hyped up, now need to persuade her to go to bed


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> Night night all - daughters home all hyped up, now need to persuade her to go to bed


Night Fleur. Good luck with the de-hyping.


----------



## ninja

nite nite fleur,
sweet dreams, x


----------



## Fleur

JoWDC said:


> Night Fleur. Good luck with the de-hyping.


Thanks it's not going well, her brother nad cousin have waited up for her


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now too. Night all.


----------



## ninja

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now too. Night all.


nite nite,
sweet dreams, x


----------



## Changes

claire said:


> i know, i never seem to do well on it i like pacman, have u tried that one?


Only once lol couldn't get past the first stage 

I am really bad at computer games x

Have you ever played bejewelled? Now that is a good game lol x (never get anything done lol)


----------



## bexy1989

Changes said:


> Only once lol couldn't get past the first stage
> 
> I am really bad at computer games x
> 
> Have you ever played bejewelled? Now that is a good game lol x (never get anything done lol)


Oh my days!! bejeweled! i am ADDICTED to it on Facebook!! arghh it annoys the hell out of me but its SOOOOOOOOOO good!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> Oh my days!! bejeweled! i am ADDICTED to it on Facebook!! arghh it annoys the hell out of me but its SOOOOOOOOOO good!


LOL, I have bejewelled on my phone n its waaaaayy to addictive :thumbsup:

x


----------



## bexy1989

sammyben said:


> LOL, I have bejewelled on my phone n its waaaaayy to addictive :thumbsup:
> 
> x


 you can get it on your phone! :yikes: I'll never get anything done!


----------



## sequeena

Right then, who's in charge of the bar this evening?

Jack Daniel's and coke please!

Or should I just serve myself?


----------



## bexy1989

sequeena said:


> Right then, who's in charge of the bar this evening?
> 
> Jack Daniel's and coke please!
> 
> Or should I just serve myself?


haha just serve yourself 

i think we should do a toast for sammy


----------



## sequeena

bexy1989 said:


> haha just serve yourself
> 
> i think we should do a toast for sammy


That, is a brilliant idea.

What's everyone having?


----------



## bexy1989

sequeena said:


> That, is a brilliant idea.
> 
> What's everyone having?




vodka and coke for me


----------



## bird

bexy1989 said:


> vodka and coke for me


Ditto large one please


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> That, is a brilliant idea.
> 
> What's everyone having?


Beer please. Cheers everyone. "For Sammy"


----------



## bexy1989

Cheers 

"For Sammy"


----------



## sequeena

x2



















To Sammy


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Sammy


Heres to you Sammy, you have a good rest now kidda


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Love You Sammy Sunshine. A very large one in her honour!


PLease can this be made a sticky??????????? in memory of Sammy!xx


----------



## MADCAT

I have not been into Sammy bar before. Can i have a large one please i dont mind what it is.
Here's to you Sammy xxx


----------



## bexy1989

just help yourself guys


----------



## sequeena

I'm having Jack Daniels and coke. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## dobermummy

I'll join you, but only if its a large one


----------



## bexy1989

just a water for me today i think 

i was so stressed out on saturday from work then hearing about sammy yesterday and having to clear out the gerbils i think i have come down with something because i've felt sick most of the day


----------



## dobermummy

What about a lemsip? that might help


----------



## sequeena

mumof5 said:


> I'll join you, but only if its a large one


Mine's a triple 



bexy1989 said:


> just a water for me today i think
> 
> i was so stressed out on saturday from work then hearing about sammy yesterday and having to clear out the gerbils i think i have come down with something because i've felt sick most of the day


Aw hun feel better soon


----------



## bexy1989

noo  can't stand them  im not eating because im scared i wont keep it down


----------



## bexy1989

sequeena said:


> Mine's a triple
> 
> Aw hun feel better soon


thank you  im going to see how i am tonight and might take the day off tomorrow to relax and make myself better


----------



## dobermummy

Take the day off and totally spoil yourself...

Triple :yikes: Ill be on the floor


----------



## sequeena

bexy1989 said:


> thank you  im going to see how i am tonight and might take the day off tomorrow to relax and make myself better


You do that or you'll make yourself worse. One day off is better than a week 



mumof5 said:


> Take the day off and totally spoil yourself...
> 
> Triple :yikes: Ill be on the floor


So will I hopefully :thumbsup:


----------



## bexy1989

mumof5 said:


> Take the day off and totally spoil yourself...
> 
> Triple :yikes: Ill be on the floor


I'm going to  Don't think it helps my OH goes home tomorrow because he has finished all his exams 

haha just drink it  you'll be fine


----------



## hobo99

Can i have a cappuccino with a double shot please,


----------



## bexy1989

hobo99 said:


> Can i have a cappuccino with a double shot please,


ooo now i don't know about that


----------



## dobermummy

bexy1989 said:


> haha just drink it  you'll be fine


I've heard that before


----------



## bexy1989

mumof5 said:


> I've heard that before


PMSL

hahahaha


----------



## hobo99

bexy1989 said:


> ooo now i don't know about that


Well i am driving tonight so i have to be careful.


----------



## dobermummy

Any one up for another?


----------



## bexy1989

hobo99 said:


> Well i am driving tonight so i have to be careful.


ooo okay  let you off then 

\_/? enjoy


----------



## hobo99

bexy1989 said:


> ooo okay  let you off then
> 
> \_/? enjoy


At last somebody who can make a good coffee, i shall all in again.


----------



## piggybaker

OK I am sorry guys but I only found out this morning about Sammy, and i have always when i have lost a pet or member of the family raised a glass to toast them.

Please join me in a toast,..

To a friend who is on a new adventure.

to Sammy






































Em


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> OK I am sorry guys but I only found out this morning about Sammy, and i have always when i have lost a pet or member of the family raised a glass to toast them.
> 
> Please join me in a toast,..
> 
> To a friend who is on a new adventure.
> 
> to Sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em


To Sammy  x


----------



## bexy1989

piggybaker said:


> OK I am sorry guys but I only found out this morning about Sammy, and i have always when i have lost a pet or member of the family raised a glass to toast them.
> 
> Please join me in a toast,..
> 
> To a friend who is on a new adventure.
> 
> to Sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em


To Sammy 

we have lit a candle on top of our fireplace for her  OH offered to take me to the Cathedral or a church but because i don't feel too good and im not a very churchy person i said id rather light one at home


----------



## bexy1989

hobo99 said:


> At last somebody who can make a good coffee, i shall all in again.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## piggybaker

OMG I need a drink I have just publicly embarrised myself.

I will have a rather massive glass of white please


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> OMG I need a drink I have just publicly embarrised myself.
> 
> I will have a rather massive glass of white please












What have you done?


----------



## piggybaker

Magic knickers need i say more!!!!!:yikes: Funny really now i have my drink, i can take it ...giggles madly:laugh:


----------



## Guest

I shall join you with a large glass of rose wine!! Need it after the day I've had at work


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> Magic knickers need i say more!!!!!:yikes: Funny really now i have my drink, i can take it ...giggles madly:laugh:


haaha omg, yes they do actually clean themselves!! :laugh:


----------



## sequeena

sammyben said:


> I shall join you with a large glass of rose wine!! Need it after the day I've had at work












Pour vous madamoiselle


----------



## piggybaker

sequeena said:


> haaha omg, yes they do actually clean themselves!! :laugh:


Only when the crust falls off OOooooo:yikes:


----------



## Guest

merci!!!  *glug glug glug*

x


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> Only when the crust falls off OOooooo:yikes:


PMSL...are you on the 'real' or 'virtual' wine??


----------



## piggybaker

virtal..... I guess that just makes me rude tonight!!!!


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> Only when the crust falls off OOooooo:yikes:


*falls under the table*

Okay, I need to go to the loo, give the lady with the weak bladder a break here!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> *falls under the table*
> 
> Okay, I need to go to the loo, give the lady with the weak bladder a break here!! :lol: :lol:


LOL, Ive just been after reading the magic knickers thread I had to :laugh:

x


----------



## sequeena

sammyben said:


> LOL, Ive just been after reading the magic knickers thread I had to :laugh:
> 
> x


It's pure class :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## piggybaker

are you rung dry now girlie


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> are you rung dry now girlie


Just about :yikes: :laugh:


----------



## piggybaker

well gang that wine has gone to my head ,, so I am off to bed

Night all


----------



## sequeena

piggybaker said:


> well gang that wine has gone to my head ,, so I am off to bed
> 
> Night all


Night night


----------



## 3 red dogs

Hers To our beloved Sammy.. 
No saddness, no poems, and No Crying.. 
Sammy wouldn't like it that way.. 
Lets Just Party, 
1st Round on me Wat ya having!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Hers To our beloved Sammy..
> No saddness, no poems, and No Crying..
> Sammy wouldn't like it that way..
> Lets Just Party,
> 1st Round on me Wat ya having!!!


Bubbles Red and lots of them


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

3 red dogs said:


> Hers To our beloved Sammy..
> No saddness, no poems, and No Crying..
> Sammy wouldn't like it that way..
> Lets Just Party,
> 1st Round on me Wat ya having!!!


A magnum of champagne and a straw please red!!!!!:001_tongue: here's to our Sammy!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Champers it is!!!


----------



## sequeena

Something sparkly and very alcoholic please!


----------



## Guest

I think we are all raising glasses in the private function thread, think of it as a seperate room xx


----------



## Shazach

Is this a spill out from the private function room, or are you lot lost? 

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Two finger's of brandy here please? Mac


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao Mac,, not heard that phrase for sooooo long, 2 fingers it is my friend!


----------



## Guest

Thank-you! Mac


----------



## Badger's Mum

Sammy i'll still come back here now again to have one for you.X seaweed it is. Blood private room's you were everyone's mate never private, cheer's luv.


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> Sammy i'll still come back here now again to have one for you.X seaweed it is. Blood private room's you were everyone's mate never private, cheer's luv.


Have you almost completely left us then Christine?


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Sammy i'll still come back here now again to have one for you.X seaweed it is. Blood private room's you were everyone's mate never private, cheer's luv.


Christine you've picked up the wrong end of the stick!!! 
"Private room" was used as a stock phrase not a "Keep out" as you seem to be taking it!!
Did you miss the previous thread inviting EVERYONE to the "private function"???
Of course it was never exclusive or exclusionary, I totally agree with you Sammy was never anything but friendly to everyone, and there was no intention to be with the "private function" thread.
Honestly you are taking it the wrong way. So untwist you're knickers and lets have a drink and move past it?


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Christine you've picked up the wrong end of the stick!!!
> "Private room" was used as a stock phrase not a "Keep out" as you seem to be taking it!!
> Did you miss the previous thread inviting EVERYONE to the "private function"???
> Of course it was never exclusive or exclusionary, I totally agree with you Sammy was never anything but friendly to everyone, and there was no intention to be with the "private function" thread.
> Honestly you are taking it the wrong way. So untwist you're knickers and lets have a drink and move past it?


Agreed Shaz i was trying to reply but it was all coming out wrong :w00t:
You put it perfectly and how it actually was


----------



## sequeena

Shazach said:


> Christine you've picked up the wrong end of the stick!!!
> "Private room" was used as a stock phrase not a "Keep out" as you seem to be taking it!!
> Did you miss the previous thread inviting EVERYONE to the "private function"???
> Of course it was never exclusive or exclusionary, I totally agree with you Sammy was never anything but friendly to everyone, and there was no intention to be with the "private function" thread.
> Honestly you are taking it the wrong way. So untwist you're knickers and lets have a drink and move past it?


I am so dumb, only just realised what you two are on about :blush:

Christine, Shazach is right, Rainy created the room for everyone to join in, it was just a special thread for that night outside of the bar


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> I am so dumb, only just realised what you two are on about :blush:
> 
> Christine, Shazach is right, Rainy created the room for everyone to join in, it was just a special thread for that night outside of the bar


no your not dumb we all greif in different way's I wasn't getting at rainy's thread at all this is wear i remember sammy that's all i ment!.


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> no your not dumb we all greif in different way's I wasn't getting at rainy's thread at all this is wear i remember sammy that's all i ment!.


as we all will , 
that was a one night party for all to join in :smile5:, x


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> no your not dumb we all greif in different way's I wasn't getting at rainy's thread at all this is wear i remember sammy that's all i ment!.


Aw right, I'm sorry hun


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Aw right, I'm sorry hun


No prob's i just feel very hurt and left out of thing's and the mo, and kira you owe me a drink


----------



## ninja

christine c said:


> No prob's i just feel very hurt and left out of thing's and the mo, and kira you owe me a drink


haha i am always being left out of things ,
thought it was just my deoderent ,
if you need a drink you will have to be quick tonight cos mine are going fast (seem to have a hole in my glass), x


----------



## sequeena

christine c said:


> No prob's i just feel very hurt and left out of thing's and the mo, and kira you owe me a drink


Oh chin up hun, I've been feeling very down myself


----------



## Badger's Mum

kira99 said:


> haha i am always being left out of things ,
> thought it was just my deoderent ,
> if you need a drink you will have to be quick tonight cos mine are going fast (seem to have a hole in my glass), x


so's mine and i've got work at 5



sequeena said:


> Oh chin up hun, I've been feeling very down myself


I no i think we all are to be honest. and as a friend said push delete on nasty thing and forget them, not that easy though is it? but hy ho i'm smiling now ish


----------



## bexy1989

i know its early 

butt 

can i get a breakfast in here


----------



## sequeena

bexy1989 said:


> i know its early
> 
> butt
> 
> can i get a breakfast in here


This is a BAR you numpty :w00t:


----------



## Fleur

Any one drinking yet tonight - just thinking of opening a nice bottle of Pinot Grigio Blush.

Just got back from Paws In The Park - great day 
I've uploaded some piccies into an album on my profile if you want to have a look.
And a few on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/46866-paws-park.html

I'm off to poor a large glass! Hope you'll all join me


----------



## piggybaker

Big glass of white please the kids are driving me mad


----------



## bexy1989

sequeena said:


> This is a BAR you numpty :w00t:


Some bars serve food aswell


----------



## piggybaker

bag of salt and vinigar numpty please


----------



## Fleur

piggybaker said:


> Big glass of white please the kids are driving me mad


one for you







and one for me


----------



## piggybaker

Fleur said:


> one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for me


Mmmmm chin chin that hit the spot,,,, scrummy


----------



## Guest

I'm on the white wine tonight....3rd glass is going down just nicely!! 

x


----------



## Fleur

sammyben said:


> I'm on the white wine tonight....3rd glass is going down just nicely!!
> 
> x


That's what I like to hear 

I'm off now for a couple of hours -I promised to watch a film with my daughter - catch up with you all late


----------



## piggybaker

bar tender in need of a top up that first was a cool one


----------



## Izzie999

im having a large glass of red wine after polishing off the white, then I might move onto the cocktails




One upon a time there was this dick who......


Izzie


----------



## piggybaker

Ooo i love cocktails what names are your fav???:devil:


I know mine?


----------



## Fleur

piggybaker said:


> bar tender in need of a top up that first was a cool one












Here you go - enjoy



Izzie999 said:


> im having a large glass of red wine after polishing off the white, then I might move onto the cocktails
> 
> One upon a time there was this dick who......
> 
> Izzie





piggybaker said:


> Ooo i love cocktails what names are your fav???:devil:
> 
> I know mine?


How about a Strawberry Margarita?


----------



## Patterdale_lover

oohhh don't talk about cocktails!
I've got to perform to a crowd on the 25th as a cocktail waitress 
Kill me now :blush:


----------



## piggybaker

Patterdale_lover said:


> oohhh don't talk about cocktails!
> I've got to perform to a crowd on the 25th as a cocktail waitress
> Kill me now :blush:


That sounds like fun,, where you doing that


----------



## Fleur

Patterdale_lover said:


> oohhh don't talk about cocktails!
> I've got to perform to a crowd on the 25th as a cocktail waitress
> Kill me now :blush:


Tell us more


----------



## Patterdale_lover

It's part of my GCSE grade, basically a performance with a few other people in front of about 100 pair of parents and friends...
I have to be a bitchy mean cocktail girl, that loves the men  And it is very OTT and girly....Which i guess i can do if i try...Just very nervous is all
Lol wish me luck...i need it!!


----------



## Fleur

Patterdale_lover said:


> It's part of my GCSE grade, basically a performance with a few other people in front of about 100 pair of parents and friends...
> I have to be a bitchy mean cocktail girl, that loves the men  And it is very OTT and girly....Which i guess i can do if i try...Just very nervous is all
> Lol wish me luck...i need it!!


Good luck you'll be fine - We did a play based on Helen of Troy for my Drama exam (I won't say how many years ago that was) I had to be a bit of a tart who worked in the market and liked all the men - very similar LOL
As they say in the theater 'Break a Leg'


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Haha!! Lets hope i don't gotta walk in high heels


----------



## Badger's Mum

Go i've bin brave and told everyone about my shitty e mail's a drink anyone?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> Go i've bin brave and told everyone about my shitty e mail's a drink anyone?


Quick large white before i get in the bath. Good for you xxxx


----------



## ninja

i have been drinking for the past few hours , 
but im sure another one wont hurt , x


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Had some wine, with my BBQ 
just sipping on my DP now ( Dr Pepper)


----------



## Guest

:blush2:I woud love a Bailey's & calvados please on the rocks, having withdrawl, was given one, ok I lied a few, on my birthday while in Paris, a lovely Italian bistro, ok! ok! it may have been more than a few, who's counting


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Go i've bin brave and told everyone about my shitty e mail's a drink anyone?


I'll buy you a drink christine 

Sh x


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Quick large white before i get in the bath. Good for you xxxx





Shazach said:


> I'll buy you a drink christine
> 
> Sh x


Thank's guy's got a bit lost for a while. but hay i'm back


----------



## Shazach

christine c said:


> Thank's guy's got a bit lost for a while. but hay i'm back


Suspect Rainy's afloat by now. I'm having a cuppa then hitting the pillows myself 
You feel any better?

Sh x


----------



## Agility Springer

Good girl Christine  xxxxxx

\_/ chin chin xxxx


----------



## clueless

Well Cristine I for one applaud ya Girl for speaking out. It was well overdue. Now I am having a drink to toast ya and also to celebrate as I got Best Puppy Dog Today woo hoo


----------



## Badger's Mum

Thank's everyone. thing's don't get me down much!. But i won't let one person drive me away i'm bigger and better. And feel sorry for her . Soo let's forget it and move on:you lovely kind people


----------



## JANICE199

*I'll join you for a drink christine, will red wine be ok?*


----------



## Badger's Mum

sorry a few people sound sad tonight free bar tonight


----------



## Badger's Mum

am i on my own tonight then guys


----------



## bird

christine c said:


> am i on my own tonight then guys


Hi christine sorry I'm late, bin for a curry, I'll join you in a beverage or three


----------



## JoWDC

I'll have one before bed as well - what have you got on special then?


----------



## sequeena

I'll take a drink


----------



## Gobaith

Mind if i join you guys ? 
Celebratory drinks for my little brother Gabriels third birthday today! 

Malibu and coke please  yum!
*TOAST*
Happy birthday Gabe  

Chloe x


----------



## sequeena

Gobaith said:


> Mind if i join you guys ?
> Celebratory drinks for my little brother Gabriels third birthday today!
> 
> Malibu and coke please  yum!
> *TOAST*
> Happy birthday Gabe
> 
> Chloe x


Is there any cake?


----------



## bird

Its a birthday, theres always CAKE,


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Is there any cake?


Ooo yes - chocolate preferably.

Happy Birthday to your brother Chloe.


----------



## Gobaith

sequeena said:


> Is there any cake?


Sure!!!










Plenty to go around! 

Chloe x


----------



## sequeena

Gobaith said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 24562
> 
> 
> Plenty to go around!
> 
> Chloe x


MMMMM CAKE.


----------



## Gobaith

Or, A slice of choccy cake to go around 









Chloe x


----------



## bird

Any champers to go with it, choc and champers go lovely together.  It is a birthday


----------



## JoWDC

Well you know which one i want - mmmm chocoolate.

Thanks Chloe.

Just need the perfect drink to go with it. Champagne anyone (it is a birthday)?


----------



## JoWDC

Snap!........


----------



## bexy1989

hellooooo

What did I miisss?


----------



## Gobaith

Here you are 









Drink up 

*burp

Lol

Chloe x


----------



## Gobaith

bexy1989 said:


> hellooooo
> 
> What did I miisss?


The choccy cake!
Your just in time or the Champagne though 

Chloe x


----------



## bexy1989

Gobaith said:


> The choccy cake!
> Your just in time or the Champagne though
> 
> Chloe x


 I missed the cake!!  :yikes:

ooo Champagne!! yummmm


----------



## Gobaith

bexy1989 said:


> I missed the cake!!  :yikes:
> 
> ooo Champagne!! yummmm


Go to page 417, i think there is one slice left if your lucky 
Chloe x


----------



## bexy1989

Gobaith said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 24562
> 
> 
> Plenty to go around!
> 
> Chloe x





Gobaith said:


> Go to page 417, i think there is one slice left if your lucky
> Chloe x


Oooooo yummmm 

veryyy nice my compliments to the chef


----------



## Gobaith

bexy1989 said:


> Oooooo yummmm
> 
> veryyy nice my compliments to the chef


Sainsburies said thankyou lmao!

Chloe x


----------



## bexy1989

Gobaith said:


> Sainsburies said thankyou lmao!
> 
> Chloe x


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Badger's Mum

Who's on tonight then I;ll have a wine please


----------



## Guest

large or small glass madam?  x


----------



## Guest

One for me too *chin chin*


----------



## Badger's Mum

sammyben said:


> large or small glass madam?  x


Large please got load's of work done my boss gave me the day off tomorrow


----------



## Guest

sammyben said:


> One for me too *chin chin*


This one big enough, I'll fill it up obviously!! ha ha x


----------



## Badger's Mum

sammyben said:


> One for me too *chin chin*


wow wish i could do that my pup Knocked 1/2 my bottle over


----------



## Guest

Hope you got your straw out n sooked it up


----------



## Badger's Mum

sammyben said:


> Hope you got your straw out n sooked it up


yeah. stuck on the coke now


----------



## bichonsrus

do you serve tea here? De-caf?


----------



## 3 red dogs

not popped in here for a while, thought someone might buy me a Stella, just had a bill for £1000 for the cars MOT and i canny afford a pint!


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> not popped in here for a while, thought someone might buy me a Stella, just had a bill for £1000 for the cars MOT and i canny afford a pint!


I'd have got you one only needed a bit of help so watch an sup my dear boy


----------



## 3 red dogs

LOL thx Christine.. i have to say though, i'm not one for nursing my beer!! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

3 red dogs said:


> LOL thx Christine.. i have to say though, i'm not one for nursing my beer!! lol


Red we alway's had a laugh and joke together maybe let me nowhat i did then we can sort it


----------



## Heavenleigh

3 red dogs said:


> not popped in here for a while, thought someone might buy me a Stella, just had a bill for £1000 for the cars MOT and i canny afford a pint!





christine c said:


> I'd have got you one only needed a bit of help so watch an sup my dear boy





3 red dogs said:


> LOL thx Christine.. i have to say though, i'm not one for nursing my beer!! lol


Don't tell me i now need to add you pair to my alcohol spitting out tally  until now i thought Foxxy and Bordie were the only ones worthy


----------



## Badger's Mum

hehe you leave foxxy alone she make's me laugh


----------



## Badger's Mum

Right guy's it's hot i'm melting at the the anyone want a drink


----------



## haeveymolly

Mines a pint thanks


----------



## JoWDC

Mmmm very tempting - need an icy drink to cool off.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Mmmm very tempting - need an icy drink to cool off.





haeveymolly said:


> Mines a pint thanks


sorry guy's i don't no how to do it but yeah i just want somthing cold i'm soooooooooooo hot


----------



## tashi

\_/ \_/

\_/ \_/

Lined a few up for you I cant drink tonight got to drive in the morning


----------



## Badger's Mum

tashi said:


> \_/ \_/
> 
> \_/ \_/
> 
> Lined a few up for you I cant drink tonight got to drive in the morning


Thankyou how's Jack doing?


----------



## tashi

christine c said:


> Thankyou how's Jack doing?


calling all the shots from what I can make out bless him - havent been to see him as all the neighbours are calling round so got his sis here for another night and she is coming with us to see Bethan off tomorrow


----------



## Badger's Mum

tashi said:


> calling all the shots from what I can make out bless him - havent been to see him as all the neighbours are calling round so got his sis here for another night and she is coming with us to see Bethan off tomorrow


That's what auntie's are for lol. I feel a wimp got a horse fly bite on my finger


----------



## tashi

christine c said:


> That's what auntie's are for lol. I feel a wimp got a horse fly bite on my finger


Have had more than my fair share of those in my time with the ggs


----------



## Badger's Mum

tashi said:


> Have had more than my fair share of those in my time with the ggs


Don't get em normaly but god it's sore


----------



## Akai-Chan

Is the bar open ladies? I need a drink...

Pear cider please 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Badger's Mum

Wasn't going to come in here again but what the heck this was once a happy place anyone want to join me?


----------



## bird

Me I'm up for a little drinkipoos, if we is a trrendy bar I'll have vodka if we is a proper pub do we do real ale. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Me I'm up for a little drinkipoos, if we is a trrendy bar I'll have vodka if we is a proper pub do we do real ale. :smilewinkgrin:


Let's go comon i'll have a foster's please


----------



## JoWDC

Mmmm i could be tempted here. Who's serving, or is it help yourself?


----------



## bird

Yep like common, drink lasts longer  I'll have a pint of Toms, real ale thats 8% dont ever drink it at dinner time.


----------



## sequeena

I'll have a can of pear kopparberg


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> I'll have a can of pear kopparberg


Never heard of that one. What is it? (showing my ignorance).


----------



## bird

Lets help ourselves DD must have forgotten bout her job, thats the last time shes paid up front.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Never heard of that one. What is it? (showing my ignorance).


Kopparberg - Kopparberg Cider, Kopparberg Pear, Kopparberg Apple, Kopparberg Mixed Fruit, Kopparberg Elderflower and Lime

It's cider


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Mmmm i could be tempted here. Who's serving, or is it help yourself?


If it's me doing it help yourself your'll die of first


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Kopparberg - Kopparberg Cider, Kopparberg Pear, Kopparberg Apple, Kopparberg Mixed Fruit, Kopparberg Elderflower and Lime
> 
> It's cider


Thanks - I've learn't something new today.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> If it's me doing it help yourself your'll die of first


Well i'll buy you one of these...










& join you.

Sequeena's got her cider, but having trouble with the Tom's real ale Bird. Think the barrel has run out.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Well i'll buy you one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & join you.
> 
> Sequeena's got her cider, but having trouble with the Tom's real ale Bird. Think the barrel has run out.


Will have carling cold then ta  cheers hows everyones day been


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Well i'll buy you one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & join you.
> 
> Sequeena's got her cider, but having trouble with the Tom's real ale Bird. Think the barrel has run out.


Thank you so much


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Will have carling cold then ta  cheers hows everyones day been


'ere you go then.










I had one of those days that went too quickly at work & i never seem to get much done - yesterday was the same. Am probably doing more than i think i am though.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Will have carling cold then ta  cheers hows everyones day been


I've had a good day got the grandaulter for the week Day 2 do they ever stop talkingut:.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> 'ere you go then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those days that went too quickly at work & i never seem to get much done - yesterday was the same. Am probably doing more than i think i am though.


Haha your so good you got the job


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> 'ere you go then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those days that went too quickly at work & i never seem to get much done - yesterday was the same. Am probably doing more than i think i am though.


Swop you I've had grandmonster since sunday, persuaded her to go home tonight but got get her again in the morning. Been to the dogs home to check if anything in as playmate for Arnie and saw a sharpei and an english bulldog fat as butter it was poor thing could hardly move.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha your so good you got the job


Well i'll try and (wo)man the bar if i'm around. May need a nudge at times though.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Well i'll try and (wo)man the bar if i'm around. May need a nudge at times though.


Nudge another foster's please well it is hot


----------



## Guest

I'll have a large rose wine please. Need it!!


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Swop you I've had grandmonster since sunday, persuaded her to go home tonight but got get her again in the morning. Been to the dogs home to check if anything in as playmate for Arnie and saw a sharpei and an english bulldog fat as butter it was poor thing could hardly move.


No thanks - i had a week of looking after other peoples kids last week (26 of them to be precise at a Guide camp) and am still recovering.

Why do people insist on overfeeding their animals - i've had my two on a diet since i got them, & i think its working but its damned difficult to weigh wriggly cats.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Nudge another foster's please well it is hot


Cor you got through that one quick.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Cor you got through that one quick.


Well going to bed soon up at 4.30:blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

sammyben said:


> I'll have a large rose wine please. Need it!!


Sorry 'bout the delay, had some trouble finding an open bottle so had to nick a glass off of someone


----------



## bird

Tut tut you can get into trouble for mine sweeping.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Tut tut you can get into trouble for mine sweeping.


Well they weren't drinking it anyway so i figured why the hell not.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Sorry 'bout the delay, had some trouble finding an open bottle so had to nick a glass off of someone


Hope washed the glass


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hope washed the glass


Me, wash up? I am waiting for a half full sink to save water.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Any chance of a lock in..


----------



## Badger's Mum

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Any chance of a lock in..


you never no but i'm off too bed


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Badger's Mum said:


> you never no but i'm off too bed


Promise ill behave this time..No Singing or the full monty.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Promise ill behave this time..No Singing or the full monty.


 I might as well go to bed then. I'll check on you when i get up, Bring you some toast


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Badger's Mum said:


> I might as well go to bed then. I'll check on you when i get up, Bring you some toast


Try not to trip over me this time.. See you in the morning C..


----------



## Badger's Mum

seaweed to toast sammy please


----------



## Baby Bordie

Never seen this thread before, but can sahunk have a coke to toast to sammy, whos joining me?


----------



## bird

Count me in hon - could she not have found a better drink   Sammy the things I do for you


----------



## Badger's Mum

sahunk said:


> Never seen this thread before, but can sahunk have a coke to toast to sammy, whos joining me?


I'll buy you one can't do all the pic's take a look through we used to have real fun in here


----------



## sequeena

I love this thread, got some great memories from here


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll buy you one can't do all the pic's take a look through we used to have real fun in here


Think its time we came back in - but I dont know how do pics either.


----------



## sequeena

Okay so coke for sahunk!










What does everyone else want?


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> Okay so coke for sahunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone else want?


Hell its a special occasion lets spoil him and let him have a cider 
Sequeena you could be given the barmaid job, pays crap but company good


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Okay so coke for sahunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone else want?


I'll have what bird's having please:


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll have what bird's having please:


Well dont really fancy seaweed (sorry sammy) vodka or lager please which evers easier.


----------



## Guest

i dont come in here much now..

But this is for you sammy girl!

Bottoms up!










seaweed tea - just how you liked it!

xxxxx


----------



## bird

billyboysmammy said:


> i dont come in here much now..
> 
> But this is for you sammy girl!
> 
> Bottoms up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed tea - just how you liked it!
> 
> xxxxx


Suppose if I just hold me nose...............


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> i dont come in here much now..
> 
> But this is for you sammy girl!
> 
> Bottoms up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed tea - just how you liked it!
> 
> xxxxx


lol i read more than come in. not the same without the girl is it?


----------



## sequeena

bird said:


> Hell its a special occasion lets spoil him and let him have a cider
> Sequeena you could be given the barmaid job, pays crap but company good


Ok 












bird said:


> Well dont really fancy seaweed (sorry sammy) vodka or lager please which evers easier.












:thumbup:


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Oohh vodka shots, I like your style you def got the job girl..........just keep em coming


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Oohh vodka shots, I like your style you def got the job girl..........just keep em coming


That does look nice


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> lol i read more than come in. not the same without the girl is it?


no its not

Too many of sammys friends are missing too

and that girl has left such a big hole


----------



## sequeena

billyboysmammy said:


> no its not
> 
> Too many of sammys friends are missing too
> 
> and that girl has left such a big hole


Agreed  I miss a lot of people who used to be here and have since gone


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> no its not
> 
> Too many of sammys friends are missing too
> 
> and that girl has left such a big hole


The sad thing is Bless her Sammy wouldn't have wanted all the bad feeling would she


----------



## bird

billyboysmammy said:


> no its not
> 
> Too many of sammys friends are missing too
> 
> and that girl has left such a big hole


I understand what you're saying especially as they went because of what sammy was subjected to by a minority here but lets get on with things, its the way she'd have done it and you know that, because she ignored the idiots herself.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Lets not mention the bad feeling side of what happened .. i'm sure sammys family don't want that dragged up again, lets just keep the memory's of a very happy, lively, and above all funny girl in our minds now.. thats the way Sammy woulda wanted it after all 
wouldn't you all agree???


----------



## bird

And on that note..............I would post a piccie but cant............Cheers.......heres to you Sammy......love you.........miss you.......and Erro my lovely


----------



## Guest

I was just referring to why the bar aint the same for me anymore.

Tonight is not the night to be bringing up the other things that happened.


----------



## Badger's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> I was just referring to why the bar aint the same for me anymore.
> 
> Tonight is not the night to be bringing up the other things that happened.


I don't think anyone did


----------



## bird

billyboysmammy said:


> I was just referring to why the bar aint the same for me anymore.
> 
> Tonight is not the night to be bringing up the other things that happened.


Hey, come on the tenderness of losing sammy is still there for us all, so regardless of whether things are the same or no. Lets raise our glass virtual or real to a wonderful gal who chose to come among us for a few months and bring a smile to us all.
TO YOU SAMMY MAY WE EVER HAVE A QUART OF YOUR COURAGE AND A QUART OF YOUR HUMOUR THEN THE WORLD WOULD BE A BRIGHTER PLACE TO LIVE
CHEERS


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Hey, come on the tenderness of losing sammy is still there for us all, so regardless of whether things are the same or no. Lets raise our glass virtual or real to a wonderful gal who chose to come among us for a few months and bring a smile to us all.
> TO YOU SAMMY MAY WE EVER HAVE A QUART OF YOUR COURAGE AND A QUART OF YOUR HUMOUR THEN THE WORLD WOULD BE A BRIGHTER PLACE TO LIVE
> CHEERS


Well said nite nite


----------



## bird

And on that note with conditioner in my hair etc I will say nite nite too, youngest has txed me from Zante and having a wonderful 1st girls hol  would be nice to think she missed something etc feeling a bit defunct now.  am I bugger


----------



## bird

I thought there might have been a grand re-opening tonight.......
Late on I know...after the day/evening I've had anyone want a beer or 10with me   sorry still hav'nt worked the pic posting thing yet give me another month


----------



## JoWDC

Sorry i'm late - been playing games with Ony.

What flavour beer are you after?


----------



## bird

whatever you got I'll try it all


----------



## JoWDC

hmmm, beers, wines, spirits or cocktails?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im thirsty, Can i please have a Peer Cider, im feeling naughty tonight!! :001_tt2: And Sammy's a bit thirsty, ive heard she likes seaweed... Well i guess tahts what shes having xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Just fruit squash for me please x I'd fulfill my barmaid duties but I'm not feeling up to it


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> Just fruit squash for me please x I'd fulfill my barmaid duties but I'm not feeling up to it


Awww, whats wrong?


----------



## bird

Yep that'll do line em up.........sorry had crap day grandmonster isnt allowed choc as it sends her nuts, she got up at the crack of dawn and found her mums block of dairy milk  not too sure how much she ate as found some of it in the loo. But shes been on the ceiling all day :cryin::
Hows it been for you


----------



## JoWDC

Here's your Pear Cider (i assume you mispelt). Don't tell your parents i served you - i'll get my bar license removed.










Only alcholholic beverages being served here tonight.


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Just fruit squash for me please x I'd fulfill my barmaid duties but I'm not feeling up to it


For you i'll make an exception. What flavour?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hay guy's just so you no i pm'ed Beth last night and she would like to see this bar stay open So the drink's are on her tonight well she didn't say that bit but let get those's picture's rolling


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> For you i'll make an exception. What flavour?


Summer fruit please


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Here's your Pear Cider (i assume you mispelt). Don't tell your parents i served you - i'll get my bar license removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only alcholholic beverages being served here tonight.


Ooops, im tired tonight, spelling aint that good! 

They will never know!


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Yep that'll do line em up.........sorry had crap day grandmonster isnt allowed choc as it sends her nuts, she got up at the crack of dawn and found her mums block of dairy milk  not too sure how much she ate as found some of it in the loo. But shes been on the ceiling all day :cryin::
> Hows it been for you







































Take your time drinking this lot & try not to get too drunk - you've got a monkey to look after. Kids & sweets = nightmare for adults - we had a week of hyper girls last week, especially when they found Ye Olde Fashioned Sweet Shoppe!!

It's been a so so day. Not feeling much like talking about it though.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*An ice cold Woodpecker Cider for me please bar keep hehe:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## bird

If you give him a bag of crisps then technically he's eating and its ok for over 5s to drink if they're eating  ok so I'm stretching the law to breaking point


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> If you give him a bag of crisps then technically he's eating and its ok for over 5s to drink if they're eating  ok so I'm stretching the law to breaking point


Lol, give me the crisps! QUICK!


----------



## sequeena

If no-one noticed that Kopparberb was non alcoholic :001_tt2: no worries!


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Summer fruit please


Had a bit of trouble with this but found some out the back.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> If you give him a bag of crisps then technically he's eating and its ok for over 5s to drink if they're eating  ok so I'm stretching the law to breaking point


The boy live's here it's fine


----------



## JoWDC

ladywiccana said:


> *An ice cold Woodpecker Cider for me please bar keep hehe:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> If no-one noticed that Kopparberb was non alcoholic :001_tt2: no worries!


Ooops. Better get him an alcholic one before he notices.


----------



## Ladywiccana

JoWDC said:


>


*wow that was super quick service and wiv a smile too hehe thank you im opening it now :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JoWDC

Sahunk, let me swap that first drink for this one....










Its Friday night afterall.


----------



## JoWDC

ladywiccana said:


> *wow that was super quick service and wiv a smile too hehe thank you im opening it now :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


I try my best.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Sahunk, let me swap that first drink for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Friday night afterall.


Thanks Have a tip.... :ihih:


----------



## Badger's Mum

ladywiccana said:


> *wow that was super quick service and wiv a smile too hehe thank you im opening it now :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


Do you think you should with your tablet's


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Do you think you should with your tablet's


Hell it will make her feel even better  or get her so p***** that she wont care hmy:


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Hell it will make her feel even better  or get her so p***** that she wont care hmy:


Maybe she needs more than cider then.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Maybe she needs more than cider then.


Yep I'd say so.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Sahunk, let me swap that first drink for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Friday night afterall.


You need to try the strawberry and pear version it's gorgeous x


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> You need to try the strawberry and pear version it's gorgeous x


Would that be a bit sweet.


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> You need to try the strawberry and pear version it's gorgeous x


That is the pear version?


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Would that be a bit sweet.


Have to say i don't really do Cider myself.


----------



## Baby Bordie

sahunk said:


> That is the pear version?


:blushing: My bad, Sound a bit dull there... That sounds gooooooood


----------



## JoWDC

For those wanting to try it....


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Have to say i don't really do Cider myself.


Dont mind it now and again usually when/if we have hot weather but not keen on sweet drinks. Scept vodka and coke thats about as sweet as I can do...prefer me dry whites, real ales and lager.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Dont mind it now and again usually when/if we have hot weather but not keen on sweet drinks. Scept vodka and coke thats about as sweet as I can do...prefer me dry whites, real ales and lager.


I used to drink mixers, but i drink mostly lager now - mainly cos its easy getting a cold bottle out of the fridge. Speaking of which, i forgot to serve myself.


----------



## sequeena

bird said:


> Would that be a bit sweet.


It's not for me but it depends on your taste...I drink it like water 



JoWDC said:


> Have to say i don't really do Cider myself.


It doesn't taste like alcohol at all 



sahunk said:


> :blushing: My bad, Sound a bit dull there... That sounds gooooooood


It is gorgeous. I've only found it in Morrisons though


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> It's not for me but it depends on your taste...I drink it like water
> 
> It doesn't taste like alcohol at all
> 
> It is gorgeous. I've only found it in Morrisons though


Sounds goo to me.... Which morrisons? Swansea?


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Sounds goo to me.... Which morrisons? Swansea?


You'll have to get your Parents to buy it for you though.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> You'll have to get your Parents to buy it for you though.


Lol No chance!


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Hell it will make her feel even better  or get her so p***** that she wont care hmy:


I sounded like my mother



JoWDC said:


> Maybe she needs more than cider then.


Yep i think she will I havn't been served yet


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I sounded like my mother
> 
> Yep i think she will I havn't been served yet


Sorry luv, what were you after?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Ciders done and over with! *Burrrrrpppp* Better out than in i always say! .. :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena

sahunk said:


> Sounds goo to me.... Which morrisons? Swansea?


It's probably in every Morrisons store but I found it in the store I was working in - Port Talbot


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Sorry luv, what were you after?


Fosters please


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Fosters please


Go on then I'll keep you company, cant see you drinking on your own


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> It's probably in every Morrisons store but I found it in the store I was working in - Port Talbot


Oh, might try and convince my parents, and will give you all the verdict!


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Go on then I'll keep you company, cant see you drinking on your own


Or a bottle of wine


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Or a bottle of wine


Yep, I dont mind mixing the drinks, think had the whole bar set up for me earlier  we're going have to learn how to do the pics thing, saw a fab beer piccie and aint got a clue how put the damn thing on


----------



## JoWDC

Two fosters coming right up (sorry was distracted by Bad Boys on theTV)



















& was it red or white wine you were after?


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Yep, I dont mind mixing the drinks, think had the whole bar set up for me earlier  we're going have to learn how to do the pics thing, saw a fab beer piccie and aint got a clue how put the damn thing on


Open a photobucket account & then it all becomes clear. (discovered this last month).


----------



## sequeena

sahunk said:


> Oh, might try and convince my parents, and will give you all the verdict!


As a treat it's lovely, definitely not what you would call a man's drink though


----------



## Baby Bordie

As a 2000 post drink, can i have a beer and a cigar?


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> As a treat it's lovely, definitely not what you would call a man's drink though


Lol, ill only have a sip!


----------



## sequeena

sahunk said:


> As a 2000 post drink, can i have a vodka and coke?


Hey congrats!


----------



## sequeena

No beer and cigar for you my boy!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> Hey congrats!


Thanks, but ive changed my mind, Can i be fussy, and have a beer, and a cigar?


----------



## Baby Bordie

sequeena said:


> No beer and cigar for you my boy!!


Awwwwww :blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

I'll buy you a beer - congratulations.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> I'll buy you a beer - congratulations.


 Thanks, now someone needs to get me my cigar!


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Open a photobucket account & then it all becomes clear. (discovered this last month).


Did that earlier, still cant do it 



sahunk said:


> As a 2000 post drink, can i have a beer and a cigar?


Congratulations on 2000 posts, now we've already let you have cider dont push your luck with the cigar :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> Did that earlier, still cant do it
> 
> Congratulations on 2000 posts, now we've already let you have cider dont push your luck with the cigar :001_tt2:


Lol, But its my special moment!


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Did that earlier, still cant do it


Found a post a while ago by Janice that helped me.

Save the picture you want. Then in your album put your mouse over the picture & you should see a box come up underneath the picture. Copy the IMG code (the one at the bottom) into your post & it should (hopefully) work.


----------



## bird

Hey hey looks like I did it


----------



## bird

Oh I am good and I am fab do dah do dah   ok its the simple things that please me


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Two fosters coming right up (sorry was distracted by Bad Boys on theTV)Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & was it red or white wine you were after?





bird said:


> Hey hey looks like I did it


SOOOOOOOOOO clever


----------



## bird

bird said:


> Going bed now Badgers Mum but left this for you


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going bed now Badgers Mum but left this for you
> 
> 
> 
> So am i see you tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## JoWDC

i'm going off soon as well, so here's your bottle of wine....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Can someone please just give me something strong to drink


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Can someone please just give me something strong to drink


Awwww whats wrong, and what would you like, ill be the barman!


----------



## Badger's Mum

sahunk said:


> Awwww whats wrong, and what would you like, ill be the barman!


don't lite it but can i have a zabuka or what ever it's called PLEASE


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> don't lite it but can i have a zabuka or what ever it's called PLEASE


Lol, you can have a SAMBUCA!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Thank you


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Thank you


No problem, gave you a whole bottle, thought you might need it!


----------



## JoWDC

Looks like its my night off. Can i have an Erdinger please?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Looks like its my night off. Can i have an Erdinger please?


Some one will get you one


----------



## Badger's Mum

Ayone up for a drink then It's getting bloody hot here.


----------



## JoWDC

Still fancy that drink Badger's Mum?


----------



## bird

Err havnt been in photobucket to do anymore than that one photo.  can I have wot badgers mums having please, you do it soo nicely


----------



## Baby Bordie

Can i have an orange juice? Im off the booze today! :001_tt2:


----------



## bird

AHEM............Service barmaid please


----------



## JoWDC

Sorry sorry, watching the TV & missed your order.

Badger's Mum hasn't ordered yet Bird. Fosters, Carling or something else?

OJ coming up Sahunk.


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Can i have an orange juice? Im off the booze today! :001_tt2:


----------



## bird

Fosters for badger and carling for me please  and have something for yourself


----------



## JoWDC

for Badger's Mum










for Bird

& i'll get something for myself a bit later thanks.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


>


 thanks for the great service!!!  Especially since its freshly squeezed!


----------



## JoWDC

Thanks, I try my best.


----------



## bird

Cheers honey...


----------



## JoWDC

Thanks

I'm having an Erdinger right now


----------



## bird

Will try and get meself sorted so you can have the night off another time


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Will try and get meself sorted so you can have the night off another time


Well i'm off on holiday soon so unless someone else serves everyone is going to be very thirsty by the time i get back.


----------



## bird

Best get mesen sorted then,   cant have an empty bar not good for business.


----------



## JoWDC

Am finishing for the night so beers all round...



















& an oj for the non-alcoholic drinkers...










Night all.


----------



## bird

Cheers hon, where you off for hols?


----------



## JoWDC

Am off to Tenerife on the 28th for a week. Got some tips from Billyboysmammy a while ago for the area we are staying in which was really nice of her.


----------



## sequeena

Can I get something REALLY strong, I don't care what


----------



## JoWDC

Of course, take your pick from one of these.










You feeling ok?


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Am off to Tenerife on the 28th for a week. Got some tips from Billyboysmammy a while ago for the area we are staying in which was really nice of her.


Lucky you, dont forget to bring some sunshine back with you



sequeena said:


> Can I get something REALLY strong, I don't care what


Are you having a bad day hon


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Can I get something REALLY strong, I don't care what


Hi hon you ok going to bed soon but be rude not too have a quick drink or two


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Of course, take your pick from one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feeling ok?





bird said:


> Are you having a bad day hon


I'll have them all in a bucket please.

I'm having a bad year 
Turns out this 'situation' I'm in has become the talk of the OHs workplace


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> I'll have them all in a bucket please.
> 
> I'm having a bad year
> Turns out this 'situation' I'm in has become the talk of the OHs workplace


Thats coz they're small minded with nothing better to do than wind someone up, they make a daft comment get a reaction and bam they dont let up until its someone elses turn to be picked on. Try and take no notice, if OH can ignore them they'll soon give up.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi hon you ok going to bed soon but be rude not too have a quick drink or two


Coming right up..










and one for Bird...


----------



## sequeena

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi hon you ok going to bed soon but be rude not too have a quick drink or two


Yeah I'll be fine x



bird said:


> Thats coz they're small minded with nothing better to do than wind someone up, they make a daft comment get a reaction and bam they dont let up until its someone elses turn to be picked on. Try and take no notice, if OH can ignore them they'll soon give up.


Yeah :/
I took 'her' off my facebook and now she's spouting **** 
I just give up  I feel sick and I can't eat.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Can i please have a cool refreshing drink! I just had a hot Indian!


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> I'll have them all in a bucket please.
> 
> I'm having a bad year
> Turns out this 'situation' I'm in has become the talk of the OHs workplace


I know you've had a rough time of it recently so i think you need one of these as well.










Hopefully everything will blow over really quickly at your OH's work. Some people just need to gossip about something & don't think of whether it hurts others.


----------



## bird

sahunk said:


> Hey all, Can i please have a cool refreshing drink! I just had a hot Indian!


Best thing for a hot indian is glass of cold milk  try it, trust me


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Hey all, Can i please have a cool refreshing drink! I just had a hot Indian!


OJ ok?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> OJ ok?


 Perfect!  Now that cooled me down!


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Yeah :/
> I took 'her' off my facebook and now she's spouting ****
> I just give up  I feel sick and I can't eat.


Whatever you do, don't let this b**ch win. I know its hard but you've got to fight back somehow cos you need to take care of yourself!!


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> I know you've had a rough time of it recently so i think you need one of these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully everything will blow over really quickly at your OH's work. Some people just need to gossip about something & don't think of whether it hurts others.


Haha the cat on the bottom looks really peeved off :laugh:

Yeah it just sickens me because everyone has an opinion yet they haven't come to me about it - I used to work with them all.



JoWDC said:


> Whatever you do, don't let this b**ch win. I know its hard but you've got to fight back somehow cos you need to take care of yourself!!


I know I can't help it. The OH says I need to eat or I'll make myself ill.


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Haha the cat on the bottom looks really peeved off :laugh:
> 
> Yeah it just sickens me because everyone has an opinion yet they haven't come to me about it - I used to work with them all.
> 
> I know I can't help it. The OH says I need to eat or I'll make myself ill.


Is there any way your oh could take a few days off so you two can go away for the weekend? Somewhere different may take your mind off things & help you to relax.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Is there any way your oh could take a few days off so you two can go away for the weekend? Somewhere different may take your mind off things & help you to relax.


This is a good idea, and if you cant make an overnight stay somewhere then go out somewhere for the day, away from your town.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Is there any way your oh could take a few days off so you two can go away for the weekend? Somewhere different may take your mind off things & help you to relax.





bird said:


> This is a good idea, and if you cant make an overnight stay somewhere then go out somewhere for the day, away from your town.


We can't go anywhere for the weekend - no money and no kennels near where I live. None of my family could take them in either and I hate to think of someone just dropping in on them.

Going away for the day would be nice though. Me and the OH have started collecting those walker point things and we've got over 50 points


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Going away for the day would be nice though. Me and the OH have started collecting those walker point things and we've got over 50 points


Haven't heard of those. What can you do with 50 points? Anything good?


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Haven't heard of those. What can you do with 50 points? Anything good?


They're on the walkers packs now x

Well 5 points gets you a free meal  You type in your postcode on the website and it comes up with loads of things in your area.

I might go for sunday dinner in a nice pub near me


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> They're on the walkers packs now x
> 
> Well 5 points gets you a free meal  You type in your postcode on the website and it comes up with loads of things in your area.
> 
> I might go for sunday dinner in a nice pub near me


Thats why i haven't heard of them - i don't eat many crisps. Sunday lunch sounds good. Is there anything else near you that you can do with the rest of your points?


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Thats why i haven't heard of them - i don't eat many crisps. Sunday lunch sounds good. Is there anything else near you that you can do with the rest of your points?


I'm sure I saw horse riding but that's not my type of thing lol I'll get the OH to have a look tomorrow


----------



## Badger's Mum

Anyone up for a drink then?


----------



## JoWDC

Not been in that long.

Here's your drink Badger's Mum.










Hows your day been?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Not been in that long.
> 
> Here's your drink Badger's Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows your day been?


Thank you how was your day?


----------



## JoWDC

Got woken up too early by a certain cat, so am v tired now. A colleague & myself got invited out to a clients (we normally have to stay in the office) so had to suffer the baking hot tube to get there, but the food was good & so was the company (surprisingly). Still feeling a bit full now.


----------



## JoWDC

Bars open if anybody needs a drink after tonights shanigans (sp)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

JoWDC said:


> Bars open if anybody needs a drink after tonights shanigans (sp)


dear good god, what has happened now?!?!?!?!?!?!?!ut:hmy:


----------



## JoWDC

LittleMissSunshine said:


> dear good god, what has happened now?!?!?!?!?!?!?!ut:hmy:


Read Bordies "be nice to me" thread from the beginning & you'll see what i mean.


----------



## Badger's Mum

One for the road please


----------



## JoWDC

Wondered if you were stopping by. How've you been?


----------



## kelseye

LittleMissSunshine said:


> how about open bar red???????can i just stick me head under the tap????


lol can i join in to :001_tt2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm having a nightcap!!! then off to bed!!! xxx


----------



## JoWDC

What's your pleasure?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Wondered if you were stopping by. How've you been?


I'm fine now got the wring end of the stick thought i was getting bannedut:, But don't worry your stuck with me


----------



## JoWDC

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm having a nightcap!!! then off to bed!!! xxx


What would you like?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm fine now got the wring end of the stick thought i was getting bannedut:, But don't worry your stuck with me


Yeah i saw that - things should maybe have been made a little clearer in the posting on that thread (not by you). I think we are all very happy being stuck with you.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Yeah i saw that - things should maybe have been made a little clearer in the posting on that thread (not by you). I think we are all very happy being stuck with you.


Well i was a bit worried but couldn't take back what i said


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Well i was a bit worried but couldn't take back what i said


Neither should you have. Good on you for sticking to your guns.

Anyhoo, getting onto a nicer topic, what are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Neither should you have. Good on you for sticking to your guns.
> 
> Anyhoo, getting onto a nicer topic, what are you up to this weekend?


Day off tomorrow  And i'm having a lay in oh will sort the dog's big bone's then i'll take em out when i get up


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Day off tomorrow  And i'm having a lay in oh will sort the dog's big bone's then i'll take em out when i get up


Lie in sounds good - i could do with one. Whether Patch will let me is a different matter. Can't even send the OH to feed them in the morning as he's been working in Paris yesterday & today, coming home tomorrow.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Lie in sounds good - i could do with one. Whether Patch will let me is a different matter. Can't even send the OH to feed them in the morning as he's been working in Paris yesterday & today, coming home tomorrow.


I'm normaly up at 4.30 so 7 will be a layin. I'm at the stage i'm so tired i can't sleep if you no what i mean?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm normaly up at 4.30 so 7 will be a layin. I'm at the stage i'm so tired i can't sleep if you no what i mean?


4.30! I only see that time if i need to get up in the night. I know exactly what you mean about being overtired though. If i can't sleep one night, i get the same problem the next night (not to the same extent) & then flop the night after - if that makes sense.

Speaking of which, should really go to bed as i've had a headache most of the afternoon & it's still there in the background.

Nite - & enjoy your lie in.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> 4.30! I only see that time if i need to get up in the night. I know exactly what you mean about being overtired though. If i can't sleep one night, i get the same problem the next night (not to the same extent) & then flop the night after - if that makes sense.
> 
> Speaking of which, should really go to bed as i've had a headache most of the afternoon & it's still there in the background.
> 
> Nite - & enjoy your lie in.


Off myself see you tomorrow


----------



## Badger's Mum

Anyone want a drink then


----------



## Classyellie

Oh go on then


----------



## JoWDC

Hi all. Hows your day been? Better than mine i hope.

Here's your drink Badger's Mum










Sorry Classieellie. Don't know your usual. What do you want?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi all. Hows your day been? Better than mine i hope.
> 
> Here's your drink Badger's Mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Classieellie. Don't know your usual. What do you want?


Orange juice please


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Orange juice please


As you asked so nicely.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> As you asked so nicely.


Why thankyou  good service here


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hi all. Hows your day been? Better than mine i hope.
> 
> Here's your drink Badger's Mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Classieellie. Don't know your usual. What do you want?


Mine's been good got a new camera going to try it out tomorrow. sound's like you had a bad day?. Hope your ok pm me if you want


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Mine's been good got a new camera going to try it out tomorrow. sound's like you had a bad day?. Hope your ok pm me if you want


Looking forward to seeing the pictures. What camera did you get.

Have had man problems today & feel like i'm being really petty about the whole thing. My OH has gone to an engagement party tonight which i didn't want to attend as i'd just be completely miserable. I told him i wasn't attending as i'd feel like they were rubbing my nose in it! Seems like everyone else gets engaged/ has kids around me whilst i stick with the 12 year relationship where none of that is happening & that really upsets me.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures. What camera did you get.
> 
> Have had man problems today & feel like i'm being really petty about the whole thing. My OH has gone to an engagement party tonight which i didn't want to attend as i'd just be completely miserable. I told him i wasn't attending as i'd feel like they were rubbing my nose in it! Seems like everyone else gets engaged/ has kids around me whilst i stick with the 12 year relationship where none of that is happening & that really upsets me.


Hon it will all fall into place ever heard of the saying treat em mean keep em keen? My camera's a samsung pl60 Not that up on tec stuff not shaw if it's good or not


----------



## Badger's Mum

Told sammy's sis i'd keep the bar going anyone want one?


----------



## JoWDC

Helloooooo

Not drinking myself tonight - feeling a bit off colour. But i'll happily serve.

Here's your Fosters Badger's Mum - how've you been?


----------



## JoWDC

Anybody want a "end of the weekend" drink?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Anybody want a "end of the weekend" drink?


Oh go on them, How was the holiday?


----------



## Fleur

A nice cold lager wouldn't go amiss.

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Cassies-mum

Can i get some beer? ilike beer... :drool:


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh go on them, How was the holiday?


Very relaxing thanks - not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow though.

Here's your normal order. 












Fleur said:


> A nice cold lager wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


Fine thanks - bit tired but ok. How's things with you?

Carling ok?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi, Im Scrivener.... James Scrivener... I like my orange juice stirred... Not shaken! (And with bits! :001_tt2 Hey, can i have an orange juice here please... 

Hey Fleur.... Im good, but tired  You?


----------



## JoWDC

Cassies-mum said:


> Can i get some beer? ilike beer... :drool:


What flavour would you like? I have fosters, carling or a bitter.


----------



## bird

If this bar is open Carling please, am knackered been wearing out two spaniels today. 
p.s. welcome back how was the hols


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> What flavour would you like? I have fosters, carling or a bitter.


Lol and that's telling em


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Hi, Im Scrivener.... James Scrivener... I like my orange juice stirred... Not shaken! (And with bits! :001_tt2 Hey, can i have an orange juice here please...


LOL - v funny. I've order a martini shaken & not stirred before - & got very drunk very quickly after a couple of them

Here's your oj, stirred, not shaken as requested.

You starting back at school tomorrow?


----------



## Cassies-mum

JoWDC said:


> What flavour would you like? I have fosters, carling or a bitter.


FOSTERSFOSTERSFOSTERS :drool:


----------



## Fleur

Thanks for the beer.
Very refreshing 
I'm good - been out for a walk along the beach and the kids  rather teenagers, 13,14 and 15 all played in the kiddies park on route.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> If this bar is open Carling please, am knackered been wearing out two spaniels today.
> p.s. welcome back how was the hols


Hiya - holiday was good thanks, very relaxing. No noticable tan lines though  (don't tan quickly).

How was the visit from your Mum/Mum-in-law (sorry can't remember which it was)?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> LOL - v funny. I've order a martini shaken & not stirred before - & got very drunk very quickly after a couple of them
> 
> Here's your oj, stirred, not shaken as requested.
> 
> You starting back at school tomorrow?


Lol, Glad you thought so!  Thank you, Very good service, thanks! 

I started school on thursday, but tomorrow is my first start of the school week!


----------



## JoWDC

Cassies-mum said:


> FOSTERSFOSTERSFOSTERS :drool:




























Well you did say it three times - so i guessed you were thirsty.


----------



## Fleur

sahunk said:


> Lol, Glad you thought so!  Thank you, Very good service, thanks!
> 
> I started school on thursday, but tomorrow is my first start of the school week!


The first whole week - you'll be knackered by Friday


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Lol, Glad you thought so!  Thank you, Very good service, thanks!
> 
> I started school on thursday, but tomorrow is my first start of the school week!


Oh i remember that - it doesn't feel like your really back at school until that first Monday morning. Which year are you going into?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Fleur said:


> The first whole week - you'll be knackered by Friday


I know, I was shattered after 2 days!  Not a good sign!


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - holiday was good thanks, very relaxing. No noticable tan lines though  (don't tan quickly).
> 
> How was the visit from your Mum/Mum-in-law (sorry can't remember which it was)?


Dont tan quickly or were you on a naughty beach  and thats why no tan lines .
Was a visit from me ma and it was over too quickly. But got a new doggie and heres a pic of dogs and hubs
View attachment 29668


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Oh i remember that - it doesn't feel like your really back at school until that first Monday morning. Which year are you going into?


Um year 10!  Fist big year of GCSE's!!! OH NO!


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> The first whole week - you'll be knackered by Friday


I'll beat him to it - i'll be knackered by the end of tomorrow after a day at work. Probably won't even be starting work properly until about 12 as i'll spend the morning going through my in-tray & e-mails.


----------



## Guest

Im here raising a glass to my dearest friend sammy! preying and wishing you are well up there angel! Lots of love "goodest girl"..xxxxxx


Right im off again!
xx


----------



## Cassies-mum

JoWDC said:


> Well you did say it three times - so i guessed you were thirsty.


haha great service :001_tt2:
*takes the beer and runs to corner to drink quietly*
:drool:


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Dont tan quickly or were you on a naughty beach  and thats why no tan lines .
> Was a visit from me ma and it was over too quickly. But got a new doggie and heres a pic of dogs and hubs
> View attachment 29668


LOL - thought that might be mentioned. No, stayed in the shade mostly this time as the sun was absolutely scorching, even with a wind. Can't understand how people can lie out in it and bake themselves. I usually come back with some sort of a bikini line but nothing noticable this year.

Love the picture - what are the dog's names & how old are they?


----------



## bird

DevilDogz said:


> Im here raising a glass to my dearest friend sammy! preying and wishing you are well up there angel! Lots of love "goodest girl"..xxxxxx
> 
> Right im off again!
> xx


She is babe, nice to see you back in here even if only for a blink


----------



## JoWDC

sahunk said:


> Um year 10!  Fist big year of GCSE's!!! OH NO!


So we won't be seeing much of you now your studying? 

What are you doing for your GCSE's?


----------



## dancing dogs

ice cream parlour - its changed hands! 

free ice cream anyone?


----------



## Guest

dancing dogs said:


> ice cream parlour - its changed hands!
> 
> free ice cream anyone?


Ben and Jerry's in Chocolate fudge brownie flavour please...


----------



## dancing dogs

with a cherry on top!


----------



## Badger's Mum

You nutter's it was seaweed Sammy loved it! not


----------



## dancing dogs

seaweed icecream - now theres one !! ut:ut:ut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

dancing dogs said:


> seaweed icecream - now theres one !! ut:ut:ut:


lol not for me thank's a fosters now your talking


----------



## Baby Bordie

Who is barmaid for today? Whoever is can i please have a coke?


----------



## Guest

I am I suppose...


----------



## Baby Bordie

Pleccy said:


> I am I suppose...


And a flaming sambuca for the women with the hairy upper lip next to me.... :001_tt2:


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> I am I suppose...


Good boy, carling if its on the go please young man


----------



## JoWDC

If someone is serving, i'll have a hot chocolate please?


----------



## Guest

Don't smoke right after you drink it....


----------



## Baby Bordie

Pleccy said:


> Don't smoke right after you drink it....


Thanks, She will need it....


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> If someone is serving, i'll have a hot chocolate please?


Make that two please


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Make that two please


Not sure if anyone is serving.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Not sure if anyone is serving.


Guess I'd better make my own then  I'll make you one too Jo


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Guess I'd better make my own then  I'll make you one too Jo


Thanks Ellie xx


----------



## Guest

The bar is open, taking orders.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Pleccy said:


> The bar is open, taking orders.


Ill have the same as yesterday, Expect i wont have the flaming sambuca, The lovely lady next to me (without the mistache, after it got flamed off) will have a vodka and coke!


----------



## Guest

One black russian and a coke with ice...


----------



## JoWDC

Carling please.


----------



## bird

PLeecy you lovely young man, Carling please, and can you recommend me a camera that will take good pics of my boys on the move. Under £500 tho please.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Thanks for the drink.


----------



## Guest

Two Carlings... 

As for cameras, take a look at the Canon EOS 450D or the new 500D, I've also seen some bargain Nikon D300's around.


----------



## JoWDC

Thanks Pleccy!!


----------



## bird

Cheers hon.


----------



## Guest

Anymore orders? Alcohol shall be available until 11:30pm.


----------



## bird

Go on then if your offering, and have one for yourself.


----------



## JoWDC

By yourself a drink.


----------



## Fleur

Pleccy said:


> Anymore orders? Alcohol shall be available until 11:30pm.


 A glass of white wine please  - better make it a large one

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> A glass of white wine please  - better make it a large one
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


Hi Fleur - i'm zoneing out here. Friday night wind down mode i think.


----------



## Fleur

JoWDC said:


> Hi Fleur - i'm zoneing out here. Friday night wind down mode i think.


Hi - I'm on a go slow as well. 
Madew a cake for a friends birthday and watche jonathan Ross.

Doesn't lok like I'm going to get my glass of wine - think I'll have to make a complaint against the barman


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> Hi - I'm on a go slow as well.
> Madew a cake for a friends birthday and watche jonathan Ross.
> 
> Doesn't lok like I'm going to get my glass of wine - think I'll have to make a complaint against the barman


Looks like i'm back behind the bar then. Red or White?


----------



## Fleur

JoWDC said:


> Looks like i'm back behind the bar then. Red or White?


White please - that's very kind of you.


----------



## JoWDC

Here you are Fleur


----------



## Fleur

Thank you - I'll drink it and enjoy the film on ITV, The interpreter.

I'll have words with Pleccy tomorrow about abandoning his duties early


----------



## Guest

Hi hic..... just finished off a bottle of champagne given for my anniversary, now I don't like to mix so any champagne going????..... I love champagne......PS my other half is  his eyes, at me cos I'm so weak begging for more champagne, also could you please ask the band to play some sultry music maybe a lil sax?????


----------



## JoWDC

BALOO J. said:


> Hi hic..... just finished off a bottle of champagne given for my anniversary, now I don't like to mix so any champagne going????..... I love champagne......PS my other half is  his eyes, at me cos I'm so weak begging for more champagne, also could you please ask the band to play some sultry music maybe a lil sax?????


Hi Julie,

Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby.


----------



## Fleur




----------



## Guest

Sorry about my disappearance, the power tripped out (we have a nice gale blowing outside)... 

Re-taking orders, anyone want some smooth jazz?


----------



## Fleur

Pleccy said:


> Sorry about my disappearance, the power tripped out (we have a nice gale blowing outside)...
> 
> Re-taking orders, anyone want some smooth jazz?


Luckily JoWDC stepped in - I was about to complain about the lack of service  :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Fleur said:


> Luckily JoWDC stepped in - I was about to complain about the lack of service  :001_tt2:


Well i'm a dab hand at this - i was the regular bar maid before i went away in August.

What's your pleasure Pleccy?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Well i'm a dab hand at this - i was the regular bar maid before i went away in August.
> 
> What's your pleasure Pleccy?


Rum collins if you please, no seriously...


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Well i'm a dab hand at this - i was the regular bar maid before i went away in August.
> 
> What's your pleasure Pleccy?


Hi I've missed you where have you been???? what's your poison? I'M BUYING.


----------



## JoWDC

Pleccy said:


> Rum collins if you please, no seriously...


Ummm, my Bar doesn't have that. Anything else?



BALOO J. said:


> Hi I've missed you where have you been???? what's your poison? I'M BUYING.


I'm on beer thanks - i'm just pm'd you.


----------



## Guest

Thankyou so much for my anniversary card what's your poison I am buying for the whole bar,,,, don't hold back now .... anything hic...


----------



## JoWDC

Thanks Julie - but looks like everyones left for the night & i'm going off to bed as well.

Enjoy the rest of your anniversary.

Night night.


----------



## Guest

Party pooper's ha  have sweet dreams all..... bed bug's.....


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Ummm, my Bar doesn't have that. Anything else?


You've never heard of a Rum Collins? It's an American institution!!! :


----------



## jlushh

Double sailor jerry and coke (triple please but most bars dont serve triples) and a shoulder to cry on. bawwww.


----------



## WaveRider

Your all bonkers,,, mistyped then putting ' boners' ooops


----------



## jlushh

WaveRider said:


> Your all bonkers,,, mistyped then putting ' boners' ooops


LOL :')..... (bloody 10 letters max, I'm a lady of few words!)


----------



## Guest

Well I'm sozzled, could any one help me into a cab??? or share. Have a good night all bed bug's


----------



## dancing dogs

morning- champagne please - with orange juice - i am allowed as it is my birthday!!


----------



## JoWDC

OK, bars open. Who wants a drink & whats your poison?


----------



## JoWDC

For Christine...


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> OK, bars open. Who wants a drink & whats your poison?


If your offering, I'd love some water.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> For Christine...


Thak you what are you drinking then?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Thak you what are you drinking then?


Can I just have an orange juice please?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Thak you what are you drinking then?


I'm on carling tonight.



Baby Bordie said:


> If your offering, I'd love some water.


Here's a bottle to help keep your liquid intake up.


----------



## DennyJames

Can't beat a cold frosty lager! Hmm! Coors light FTW!!


----------



## Guest

This place needs to be brought back to life...

*Orders being taken!!! *


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> This place needs to be brought back to life...
> 
> *Orders being taken!!! *


Yes this place does need bringing back to life doesn't it?


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> This place needs to be brought back to life...
> 
> *Orders being taken!!! *


Go on then, I've started on the white wine so as a change from me lager I shall have a white wine please 

Oh and totally disregarded your advice on cameras and got a nixon d3000 am totally flumoxed but slowly figuring bits of it out.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Go on then, I've started on the white wine so as a change from me lager I shall have a white wine please
> 
> Oh and totally disregarded your advice on cameras and got a nixon d3000 am totally flumoxed but slowly figuring bits of it out.


Sorry for the delay, a small accident involving Vodka bottles occurred in the cellar... Singing:

Enjoy!


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Sorry for the delay, a small accident involving Vodka bottles occurred in the cellar... Singing:
> 
> Enjoy!


Ya mean you've been boozing again while you've been working.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Sammy i don't no why but i was thinking about you alday today sleep well angel, and you too Mac. Had a drink for you both. R.I.P


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Sammy i don't no why but i was thinking about you alday today sleep well angel, and you too Mac. Had a drink for you both. R.I.P


I'll join you


----------



## Guest

The bar has re-opened, non-alcoholic and alcoholic drinks being served to young and old alike. Orders being taken! 

Also a special offer, three for two on Black russians (under 18's only, offer expires 22/01/2010).


----------



## Guest

I will have a double vodka and coke please xxx


----------



## Fleur

About time - I'll have whatewver the barman recommends to warm me up on this cold night.


----------



## Guest

One Black Russian, enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> About time - I'll have whatewver the barman recommends to warm me up on this cold night.


Don't drink all of it!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> One Black Russian, enjoy!


I'll have a wkd blue.


----------



## alaun

Large red wine please


----------



## Leah84

can i have a fishbowl full of june bug please?? i always buy it from tgi`s but it`s too cold to get there today


----------



## Fleur

Pleccy said:


> Don't drink all of it!


Can I have something to mix with it - I'm not that much of a lush 

Good to see everyone enjoying a drink tonight, hope everyone is keeping warm and well.


----------



## Guest

One WKD blue and a red wine...


----------



## alaun

Pleccy said:


> One WKD blue and a red wine...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thanks, that's better - i'm ready for another and maybe a chaser of some kind - you choose.


----------



## Guest

Leah84 said:


> can i have a fishbowl full of june bug please?? i always buy it from tgi`s but it`s too cold to get there today


Errrr??? :lol:



Fleur said:


> Can I have something to mix with it - I'm not that much of a lush
> 
> Good to see everyone enjoying a drink tonight, hope everyone is keeping warm and well.


Mix away...


----------



## Guest

alaun said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thanks, that's better - i'm ready for another and maybe a chaser of some kind - you choose.


Take your pick, I'm not very good at choosing for people...


----------



## Fleur

How about a round of Samuca's to warm everyone up


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Errrr??? :lol:
> 
> Mix away...


Can I have a budweiser please.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Can I have a budweiser please.


Comin' right up!


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Comin' right up!


Thank you.


----------



## Leah84

Pleccy said:


> Errrr??? :lol:
> 
> Mix away...


June Bug
A tropical tasting blend of Malibu, Midori and banana liqueurs with pineapple juice


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Comin' right up!


Can I have some water please.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Leah84 said:


> June Bug
> A tropical tasting blend of Malibu, Midori and banana liqueurs with pineapple juice


MMM that sound's nice make that two please


----------



## Fleur

Leah84 said:


> June Bug
> A tropical tasting blend of Malibu, Midori and banana liqueurs with pineapple juice


A the barman seems to of gone awol.
Is this OK?


----------



## Fleur

danielled said:


> Can I have some water please.














Badger's Mum said:


> MMM that sound's nice make that two please


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Leah84

Fleur said:


> A the barman seems to of gone awol.
> Is this OK?


looks just as yummy i`ll have that please


----------



## mashabella

Is this some kind of imaginary bar game?


----------



## Fleur

mashabella said:


> Is this some kind of imaginary bar game?


Just a bit of a laugh - almost like going to the pub, get a drink whilst you chat. 
It's a co-op though so everyone has to take a turn behind the bar.
Can I get you anything?


----------



## mashabella

Fleur said:


> Just a bit of a laugh - almost like going to the pub, get a drink whilst you chat.
> It's a co-op though so everyone has to take a turn behind the bar.
> Can I get you anything?


lol love it

can i have two shots of calvados cream with ice please


----------



## Fleur

Here you go


----------



## mashabella

Fleur said:


> Here you go


YUMMM! i'll definitely come back! cheers x


----------



## Guest

The bar has been closed for the past few days due to an exploding voddie container, however all is well now... 

Orders being taken!


----------



## bird

Wasnt me gov.......... well if we're out of voddie I suppose I'll have a carling please. 

Nice to see this place back in action again. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Here ya' go....


----------



## bird

Cheers service great as per.....
Just going play some music while I sit here alone :crying:
YouTube - Alexandra Burke - "Bad Boys" Feat Flo Rida Official Video
How ya doing


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hello Can i have a spritzer please no ice though


----------



## Guest

Sorry for lack of service, out internet router just went down... 

Will a white wine Spritzer quench your first?


----------



## Badger's Mum

That'll do nicely thank you.


----------



## westie~ma

I could do with a bottle of Bud today if anyone has one going spare


----------



## Guest

westie~ma said:


> I could do with a bottle of Bud today if anyone has one going spare


Comin' right up...


----------



## westie~ma

Pleccy said:


> Comin' right up...


Hey that was quick, cheers *clinck clinck*  

(I've got a real one on the go here mind )


----------



## bird

westie~ma said:


> Hey that was quick, cheers *clinck clinck*
> 
> (I've got a real one on the go here mind )


Getting wobbly in both worlds. hmy: cant fault you westie.


----------



## westie~ma

bird said:


> Getting wobbly in both worlds. hmy: cant fault you westie.


  

I've got boxes of the stuff in the garage, all left over from Xmas


----------



## bird

Best to get it drunk then. It goes off you know if left too long.


----------



## westie~ma

bird said:


> Best to get it drunk then. It goes off you know if left too long.


Are you setting the pace then? I'll try and keep up with you


----------



## JoWDC

Can i have a becks please? My oh is out at the pub, so i thought i'd come here instead.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Can i have a becks please? My oh is out at the pub, so i thought i'd come here instead.


Comin' right up!


----------



## Guest

Bon appétit!


----------



## JoWDC

Pleccy said:


> Bon appétit!


Thank you. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Guest

The bar is open, orders being taken!


----------



## Fleur

A cool crisp white wine please - large glass.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> A cool crisp white wine please - large glass.


Aye aye cap'n!


----------



## Guest

As ordered...


----------



## Fleur

thanks Luke - just waht I need to start the weekend. 
Make sure you get yourself a drink - what's your poison tonight coke or juice


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> thanks Luke - just waht I need to start the weekend.
> Make sure you get yourself a drink - what's your poison tonight coke or juice


Diet mountain dew, ice and a lemon... :drool:


----------



## piggybaker

(Comes trudging into bar) evening all would love a nice cold glass of white wine thanks.


----------



## Fleur

Pleccy said:


> Diet mountain dew, ice and a lemon... :drool:


----------



## Inca's Mum

I'll have a diet coke please with ice...


----------



## Guest

Orders being taken, smooth jazz on request. I will be on bar duty until 11:00pm.


----------



## Guest

Don't worry folks, the food isn't poisoned... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Don't worry folks, the food isn't poisoned... :lol:


Hiya sorry just seen this lol I don't normally miss this but I did tonight lol.


----------



## Guest

Bar now re-opened and under the management of pet forum's very own barman, Pleccy. 

Alcohol, soft drinks and jazz music available from 7pm. No free re-fills!

For job vacancies (mainly toilet cleaning), enquire within.


----------



## simplysardonic

Pleccy said:


> Bar now re-opened and under the management of pet forum's very own barman, Pleccy.
> 
> Alcohol, soft drinks and jazz music available from 7pm. No free re-fills!
> 
> For job vacancies (mainly toilet cleaning), enquire within.


Right, I'm just going to prop myself in this darkened corner here & nurse this rather large Baileys that has somehow gently alighted within my wee hands.....


----------



## Guest

Smooth jazz, special pieces available on request... 

YouTube - Smooth jazz music ( instrumental music, piano music, nu jazz, lounge music, chillout music )


----------



## bird

Go on..........you've enticed me back in. I'll have a large red wine please and if musics on the go, how about some Katie Mula. 

Hows tricks with you, not seen you about lately.


----------



## Guest

Can I have a budweiser please.


----------



## Guest

Enjoy... 

Any particular KM piece you fancy?


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Can I have a budweiser please.


Comin' right up!


----------



## simplysardonic

I'd love some good blues Pleccy
Metal's a bit too frenetic for a chilled out bar, best saved for the rock clubs & gigs:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Comin' right up!


Thank you.


----------



## bird

Pleccy said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> Any particular KM piece you fancy?


Theres one on her album thats stuck in my head. Wonderful World "duet" with Eve Cassidy. :thumbup: No worries if you cant find it.


----------



## Guest

Try this... 

YouTube - Katie Melua - Blues in the Night (Stuttgart)


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Theres one on her album thats stuck in my head. Wonderful World "duet" with Eve Cassidy. :thumbup: No worries if you cant find it.


You're in luck tonight... 

YouTube - Katie Melua & Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World live


----------



## Guest

Can I have one on the house please Pleccy?
It's a long time since I've been here!
Just got our of prison today! and could drink this place dry!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can I have one on the house please Pleccy?
> It's a long time since I've been here!
> Just got our of prison today! and could drink this place dry!
> lol
> DT


What'll ye have?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can I have one on the house please Pleccy?
> It's a long time since I've been here!
> Just got our of prison today! and could drink this place dry!
> lol
> DT


HAha mum said the way I was drinking my water earlier I couldh avedrunk the house dry I was so thirsty.


----------



## bird

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can I have one on the house please Pleccy?
> It's a long time since I've been here!
> Just got our of prison today! and could drink this place dry!
> lol
> DT


Twas you that drank the place dry last time wasnt it. 



Pleccy said:


> What'll ye have?


Heck Pleccy, this is DT we're talking about just line everything up for her. :lol:


----------



## Guest

OK DT, start with these two...


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Twas you that drank the place dry last time wasnt it.
> 
> Heck Pleccy, this is DT we're talking about just line everything up for her. :lol:


 I had a lot of help you know!!! I never did it single handed!

Just pass the bucket please pleccy!  And I'll show ya how to do it!
lol


----------



## Acacia86

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can I have one on the house please Pleccy?
> It's a long time since I've been here!
> Just got our of prison today! and could drink this place dry!
> lol
> DT


Mwah!! xx :thumbup:



Pleccy said:


> OK DT, start with these two...


Can i have a drink please??? I am gasping!

Blanc Vino?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just pass the bucket please pleccy!  And I'll show ya how to do it!
> lol


Bucket...


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I had a lot of help you know!!! I never did it single handed!
> 
> Just pass the bucket please pleccy!  And I'll show ya how to do it!
> lol


ye she knows how to do it she is real good:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> Can i have a drink please??? I am gasping!
> 
> Blanc Vino?


All I have I'm afraid...


----------



## Acacia86

Pleccy said:


> All I have I'm afraid...


But but but.......thats a half glass!!  :frown:

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> But but but.......thats a half glass!!  :frown:
> 
> :lol:


Ye'll need to order something else, seemples... 

Make the orders quick folks, I'm out of here at 11pm.


----------



## bird

Top us up with another red one then please. Just as a nightcap.


----------



## simplysardonic

Bet you cant find me a pint of Baileys Pleccy


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Top us up with another red one then please. Just as a nightcap.


OK, but go easy on it, can't have my customers turning into drunks... :scared:


----------



## Acacia86

Darn it i will bring my own........










Please excuse the empty bottle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Bet you cant find me a pint of Baileys Pleccy


No way pedro.... :scared:


----------



## Guest

Off bar duty now folks, someone else take over. 

And remember, no free refills! Every last drop in that cellar is accounted for... :sosp:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Ye'll need to order something else, seemples...
> 
> Make the orders quick folks, I'm out of here at 11pm.


If you like I can take over your shift for a bit lol.


----------



## simplysardonic

Pleccy said:


> No way pedro.... :scared:


I'll just have the whole bottle then, no need to bother dirtying a glass


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Off bar duty now folks, someone else take over.
> 
> And remember, no free refills! Every last drop in that cellar is accounted for... :sosp:


I'll take over for you.


----------



## bird

simplysardonic said:


> Bet you cant find me a pint of Baileys Pleccy


Have a bottle.


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> OK, but go easy on it, can't have my customers turning into drunks... :scared:


Hey Pleccy!
They did that yonks ago!


----------



## simplysardonic

bird said:


> Have a bottle.


Yay!
Posteriors up:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Off bar duty now folks, someone else take over.
> 
> And remember, no free refills! Every last drop in that cellar is accounted for... :sosp:


Thanks for remonding em Pleccy! T'is true folks!
Every last drop has my name on!
pmsl


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Pleccy!
> They did that yonks ago!


I know, but it's only now that people have been asking me upfront for more, rather than breaking into the cellar... :scared:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for remonding em Pleccy! T'is true folks!
> Every last drop has my name on!
> pmsl


Haha you know my dad always says that to me when we are haveing a drink together.


----------



## bird

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for remonding em Pleccy! T'is true folks!
> Every last drop has my name on!
> pmsl


Sshhh we're waiting for him to go to bed then we're gonna nip behind the bar. :thumbup:

Every last drop has your name on it does it. Well I am very suprised I always thought you'd been brought up proper like and had been taught to share.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Haha you know my dad always says that to me when we are haveing a drink together.


Your dad sounds like my kinda guy DanielleD - but don't tell Bordie!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Your day sounds like my kinda guy DanielleD - but don't tell Bordie!
> lol
> DT


Ok your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Sshhh we're waiting for him to go to bed then we're gonna nip behind the bar. :thumbup:
> 
> Every last drop has your name on it does it. Well I am very suprised I always thought you'd been brought up proper like and had been taught to share.


You harden up in prison!


----------



## hobo99

Any chace of a refill , or is there a shortage of Russians , (cos ninja nicks them).


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> Any chace of a refill , or is there a shortage of Russians , (cos ninja nicks them).
> View attachment 46171


Smuggled in a jar of Cart Noir just for you Su
xxx


----------



## bird

hobo99 said:


> Any chace of a refill , or is there a shortage of Russians , (cos ninja nicks them).
> View attachment 46171


Pleccys gone bed, its a free for all. We'll just fill the bottles up with coloured water. He wont know the difference. :lol:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Pleccys gone bed, its a free for all. We'll just fill the bottles up with coloured water. He wont know the difference. :lol:


Heck! you mean we gotta pee in em! Thought that was what the bucket were for


----------



## hobo99

DoubleTrouble said:


> Smuggled in a jar of Cart Noir just for you Su
> xxx


Nice one , thanks , might be pleased with it later , Hic .:scared:



bird said:


> Pleccys gone bed, its a free for all. We'll just fill the bottles up with coloured water. He wont know the difference. :lol:


Its ok just tell him the fish drunk it .


----------



## bird

DoubleTrouble said:


> Heck! you mean we gotta pee in em! Thought that was what the bucket were for


Thanks for that wonderful thought :eek6: ............think I need a drink.


----------



## Acacia86

hobo99 said:


> Any chace of a refill , or is there a shortage of Russians , (cos ninja nicks them).
> View attachment 46171


Refill anytime hun! You tell that Ninja i love her to bits, but she is a THEIF!! Stealing drinks.......tut, tut, what else? :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> Refill anytime hun! You tell that Ninja i love her to bits, but she is a THEIF!! Stealing drinks.......tut, tut, what else? :lol: :lol: xxx


She stole a Russain too! Wonder who she takes after???


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> Nice one , thanks , might be pleased with it later , Hic .:scared:
> 
> Its ok just tell him the fish drunk it .


My fish may be cheeky but didn't know they drank alcohol. Couldn't resist that one.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> She stole a Russain too! Wonder who she takes after???


Not me that's for sure hahaha.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> My fish may be cheeky but didn't know they drank alcohol. Couldn't resist that one.:thumbup:


Thats maybe why your lady fish is pregnant Danielle! she maybe drank too much and let you're boy fish take advantage of her!


----------



## ninja

Acacia86 said:


> Refill anytime hun! You tell that Ninja i love her to bits, but she is a THEIF!! Stealing drinks.......tut, tut, what else? :lol: :lol: xxx


  
tis not the drinks i am after :devil: :lol:


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats maybe why your lady fish is pregnant Danielle! she maybe drank too much and let you're boy fish take advantage of her!


Haha good one yes will keep you updated with how she does by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86

DoubleTrouble said:


> She stole a Russain too! Wonder who she takes after???


:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acacia86

ninja said:


> tis not the drinks i am after :devil: :lol:


lol!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## hobo99

DoubleTrouble said:


> She stole a Russain too! Wonder who she takes after???


Just cant imagine ,  but be something real bad she caught from being on here,


----------



## Acacia86

hobo99 said:


> Just cant imagine ,  but be something real bad she caught from being on here,


I know! Its so shocking, the people on here can disgraceful :scared:

:lol:


----------



## hobo99

Now i am spoilt for choice with 2 black russians , not sure which to go for 1st .:confused1:


----------



## bird

hobo99 said:


> Now i am spoilt for choice with 2 black russians , not sure which to go for 1st .:confused1:


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> Now i am spoilt for choice with 2 black russians , not sure which to go for 1st .:confused1:


----------



## hobo99

bird said:


> Put a straw in both and suck em at the same time.


Its great to see we have an idea's person about ,:thumbup: even at this time of night .:lol:

Oops 2 idea's people .


----------



## Guest

Oops just accidentally hit control and - there sorted now where am I, and errr don't do an impresion of my dad and say your on pf hahaha.:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Oops just accidentally hit control and - there sorted now where am I, and errr don't do an impresion of my dad and say your on pf hahaha.:thumbup::lol:


But you are NOT on PF Danielle! you are in Sammys bar! and I need to see your ID
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> But you are NOT on PF Danielle! you are in Sammys bar! and I need to see your ID
> lol
> DT


Hahaha DT good one.:lol: Guesse what DT it's my birthday on tuesday. Oh and I'm in Sammy's bar on PF lol.:lol:


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> Put a straw in both and suck em at the same time.


  tis no wonder i is corrupted :thumbup:


----------



## bird

ninja said:


> tis no wonder i is corrupted :thumbup:


You's bin corrupted for a looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg time me dear. :lol:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> You's bin corrupted for a looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg time me dear. :lol:


Correction! she were born corrupted!


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> You's bin corrupted for a looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg time me dear. :lol:





DoubleTrouble said:


> Correction! she were born corrupted!


see its not my fault


----------



## bird

DoubleTrouble said:


> Correction! she were born corrupted!


:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## hobo99

DoubleTrouble said:


> Correction! she were born corrupted!


OH no , the poor dear girl , thats an awfull shame ,:frown: bad parents again .


----------



## bird

hobo99 said:


> OH no , the poor dear girl , thats an awfull shame ,:frown: bad parents again .


No if social had been involved from birth the parents would have had counselling, and then possibly taken into care. :lol: :lol:


----------



## hobo99

bird said:


> No if social had been involved from birth the parents would have had counselling, and then possibly taken into care. :lol: :lol:


What the PARENTS ,:yikes:


----------



## ninja

bird said:


> No if social had been involved from birth the parents would have had counselling, and then possibly taken into care. :lol: :lol:


what the parents taken into care :lol:

am already looking at retirement homes :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## hobo99

ninja said:


> am already looking at retirement homes :thumbup: :lol:


Gosh , i thought you wuz only young .:lol:


----------



## bexy1989

hobo99 said:


> Gosh , i thought you wuz only young .:lol:


They start it young these days  :lol:


----------



## Guest

ninja said:


> what the parents taken into care :lol:
> 
> am already looking at retirement homes :thumbup: :lol:


Save yourself the expense! Auction em off to the highest bidder! maybe a petfood manufacturer would be interested!

You would be saving the environment too! consider it recycling!
lol
DT


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Save yourself the expense! Auction em off to the highest bidder! maybe a petfood manufacturer would be interested!
> 
> You would be saving the environment too! consider it recycling!
> lol
> DT


not sure i could afford to pay someone to take them off my hands  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Alright you mugs, who drunk all the booze in the cellar and replaced it with coloured water?


----------



## Acacia86

I am drinking again tonight :thumbup: 

Blanc Vino pleeease! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Pleccy said:


> Alright you mugs, who drunk all the booze in the cellar and replaced it with coloured water?


It wasn't me.


----------



## simplysardonic

Chilled Smirnoff Ice please


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> I am drinking again tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Blanc Vino pleeease! :thumbup:


Have the whole bottle...  



simplysardonic said:


> Chilled Smirnoff Ice please


As above... :lol:


----------



## Guest

ok well first drink on me then!! 

I am having a vodka and Coke, anyone joining me. 

Cheers to sammy xxx


----------



## paddyjulie

KathrynH said:


> ok well first drink on me then!!
> 
> I am having a vodka and Coke, anyone joining me.
> 
> Cheers to sammy xxx


Yep I will join you, a nice glass of red

A toast to sammy x


----------



## cheekyscrip

thanks..to Sammy...


----------



## bexy1989

seaweed tea i think :001_unsure: 

and a coke to wash it down :lol:


----------



## tashi

GOT to be my usual pint of pernod and black 

Here's to you my lovely girl, big cwtch for Mac as well xxxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW

Mines a LARGE white wine, i have earnt it this week 

Can someone stick some bowls of peanuts out too (sod the diets) and dust off the pumps :thumbsup: 

I would be Landlady but i an seriously knackered so just have what you want and i will settle up with The Management tomorrow

((realises what she has just said and keels over at the thought of the bill)) :yikes:


----------



## bexy1989

RAINYBOW said:


> Mines a LARGE white wine, i have earnt it this week
> 
> Can someone stick some bowls of peanuts out too (sod the diets) and dust off the pumps :thumbsup:
> 
> I would be Landlady but i an seriously knackered so just have what you want and i will settle up with The Management tomorrow
> 
> ((realises what she has just said and keels over at the thought of the bill)) :yikes:


QUICK

Drinks on rainy :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW

(((Gulp slurp gulp, raises nearly empty glass)))

To Sammy 

and i will have a whisky tot to raise for Mac please


----------



## dobermummy

i'll have a bottle of red please 

and raise a glass to sammy


----------



## noushka05

To Sammy! *knocks back pint of seaweed tea....and gags!*


----------



## tashi

Nope no money over the bar tonight this is in Sammy's memory can I suggest that those that partake think about donating some cash to a charity close to ones heart in memory of our lovely girl - any charity but as you drop the money in the box say a prayer for our lovely girl and all those that are fighting some awful fight at the moment 

So here's to Sammy

raise your glasses and give thanks for the light of our lives that was Sammy, OUR Sammy that still lights up the night sky​


----------



## Guest

I'm on budweiser. About to raise my glass to Sammy.


----------



## Pointermum

A large glass of Rose please.

To Sammy you was before my time on PF but you must of been very special to touch soo many peoples hearts and thoughts x


----------



## RAINYBOW

tashi said:


> Nope no money over the bar tonight this is in Sammy's memory can I suggest that those that partake think about donating some cash to a charity close to ones heart in memory of our lovely girl - any charity but as you drop the money in the box say a prayer for our lovely girl and all those that are fighting some awful fight at the moment
> 
> So here's to Sammy
> 
> raise your glasses and give thanks for the light of our lives that was Sammy, OUR Sammy that still lights up the night sky​


You bugger, i promised i wouldnt blub in here !!!


----------



## tashi

RAINYBOW said:


> You bugger, i promised i wouldnt blub in here !!!


Only right to do so Rainy, she meant so much to so many of us, now dry those eyes and drink another xxxx


----------



## davidc

I'm only on water, no alcohol in my flat.
*raises glass to Sammy*.



tashi said:


> Nope no money over the bar tonight this is in Sammy's memory can I suggest that those that partake think about donating some cash to a charity close to ones heart in memory of our lovely girl - any charity but as you drop the money in the box say a prayer for our lovely girl and all those that are fighting some awful fight at the moment
> 
> So here's to Sammy
> 
> raise your glasses and give thanks for the light of our lives that was Sammy, OUR Sammy that still lights up the night sky​


Is there a charity that Sammy was particulary fond of? I will be visiting a few charity shops next week and getting rid of some stuff, plus probably buying something. So I could pop something in the donation box there.


----------



## tashi

davidc said:


> I'm only on water, no alcohol in my flat.
> *raises glass to Sammy*.
> 
> Is there a charity that Sammy was particulary fond of? I will be visiting a few charity shops next week and getting rid of some stuff, plus probably buying something. So I could pop something in the donation box there.


Any charity will be ok David, Sammy was a sharing, caring young girl but perhaps one to do with children would be a good one as she had two young children whom she absolutely adored x

Ok so David is on water - we could make David's a seaweed tea


----------



## gorgeous

Right, who is serving tonight?

Trying to think what I fancy.....mmmm think i will have a tequila slammer,,,anyone fancy joining me???


----------



## tashi

Anyone ready for another ?????

my glass is empty so I will have another pint of Pernod :thumbsup:


----------



## tashi

gorgeous said:


> Right, who is serving tonight?
> 
> Trying to think what I fancy.....mmmm think i will have a tequila slammer,,,anyone fancy joining me???


How about making a couple of buckets of it up !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have one as a chaser to my pint


----------



## gorgeous

tashi said:


> How about making a couple of buckets of it up !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will have one as a chaser to my pint


Good idea! And maybe set light to the bucket and we can all drink out of strawers?

can have a bucket chaser!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Any charity will be ok David, Sammy was a sharing, caring young girl but perhaps one to do with children would be a good one as she had two young children whom she absolutely adored x
> 
> Ok so David is on water - we could make David's a seaweed tea


How about guide dogs for the blind for me then. Donating to them already anyway even though they did refuse me.


----------



## Rolosmum

Smirnoff ice please here.


----------



## davidc

tashi said:


> Any charity will be ok David, Sammy was a sharing, caring young girl but perhaps one to do with children would be a good one as she had two young children whom she absolutely adored x
> 
> Ok so David is on water - we could make David's a seaweed tea


Thanks tashi, there are childrens charity shops where I am going.
I think I will pass on the seaweed tea though. 
Got a load of fruit teas in the cupboard but don't fancy one at the moment.


----------



## bird

Ok I'm lining them up here, help yourselves for a little while to allow the barstaff to join in. 





































Now this is the last sad/thoughtful song of the evening. Sammy would not want us, mopey. She'd want us happy and thinking about the good times. 
YouTube - ‪Eva Cassidy - Somewhere Over The Rainbow‬‏


----------



## tashi

bird said:


> Ok I'm lining them up here, help yourselves for a little while to allow the barstaff to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the last sad/thoughtful song of the evening. Sammy would not want us, mopey. She'd want us happy and thinking about the good times.
> YouTube - ‪Eva Cassidy - Somewhere Over The Rainbow‬‏


keep going Bird - so far no pernod and no Hardy's !!


----------



## RAINYBOW

tashi said:


> Any charity will be ok David, Sammy was a sharing, caring young girl but perhaps one to do with children would be a good one as she had two young children whom she absolutely adored x
> 
> Ok so David is on water -* we could make David's a seaweed tea *


Thats just EVIL :yikes:



gorgeous said:


> Right, who is serving tonight?
> 
> Trying to think what I fancy.....mmmm think i will have a tequila slammer,,,anyone fancy joining me???


Tequilla on a school night  Could get messy 

((slinks off to dust off Tassells ))


----------



## tashi

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats just EVIL :yikes:
> 
> Tequilla on a school night  Could get messy
> 
> ((slinks off to dust off Tassells ))


that reminds me of the pole dancing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bird

tashi said:


> keep going Bird - so far no pernod and no Hardy's !!












Just no pleasing some folk.  We might be out of hardys. :eek6:


----------



## RAINYBOW

I clearly need more alcohol !!

Robson Greens Extreme Fishing just came on and i was excited :yikes:

No idea why but i love this programme :laugh:


----------



## bird

RAINYBOW said:


> I clearly need more alcohol !!
> 
> Robson Greens Extreme Fishing just came on and i was excited :yikes:
> 
> No idea why but i love this programme :laugh:


He makes it interesting. I hate fishing but could watch his infectious enthusiasm (sp) any day. 
Its a damn find 9pm on tv tonight.
Luther
Sanctuary
Extreme Fishing
Ascot review. 
I can't tape em all.


----------



## RAINYBOW

bird said:


> He makes it interesting. I hate fishing but could watch his infectious enthusiasm (sp) any day.
> Its a damn find 9pm on tv tonight.
> Luther
> Sanctuary
> Extreme Fishing
> Ascot review.
> I can't tape em all.


I know I know he is my guilty pleasure at the moment :laugh:


----------



## XxZoexX

Just got home but ill have a pint of Cider and black..

*Cheers Sammy


----------



## Devil-Dogz

*Cheers *to Sammy for all that she brought to us as a forum, an individually.


----------



## Fleur

Cheers everyone 
Good to see the old bar open - can't believe you lot - drinking on a schoolnight you naughty lot 

Mines a large ice cold glass of white wine please


----------



## RAINYBOW

Fleur said:


> Cheers everyone
> Good to see the old bar open - can't believe you lot - drinking on a schoolnight you naughty lot
> 
> Mines a large ice cold glass of white wine please


***** 

I have to depart though, think i peaked too soon and Robson has sent me giddy 

Make sure they aint too rowdy Fleur


----------



## tashi

Sorry I too have to leave now, 12 dogs to go exercise before bed, keep it clean although with Sammy around it would have been rocking by now !! Tears would have been streaming and by now someone would have been shouting for the Tena ladies !!!!


----------



## Fleur

RAINYBOW said:


> *****
> 
> I have to depart though, think i peaked too soon and Robson has sent me giddy
> 
> Make sure they aint too rowdy Fleur


I will do my best - but I'm only stopping for a quick one, I've got work tomorrow


----------

